# October 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck



## RBHeadge PE

Welcome to the October 2021 PE post-exam wait period. This is it: the final Suck. The end of an era. After this session no PE candidate will have to wait months for their results.* Every PE exam will now be held in the CBT format and examinees will get their results the Wednesday of the following week. Future generations of PEs won't know the pain and suffering of this century long rite of passage. But you kind reader, you'll know what the struggle was real, that waiting was the hardest part of the process. You may be young now but eventually you'll be the greybeard of the office that can tell the youngens how easy they have it.

_*Of course SE-candidates will still have to wait weeks for their results for another couple years. But they've already gone through the PE process and they make the big bucks so they can deal with it _

A few years ago @Dexman PE PMP wrote a famous post (Feel good about how you did on the exam?) outlining the stages of the post-exam emotional roller-coaster. I’ve reproduced his immortal words (italics) and added a few new insights and advice below.

*Phase 0 (Emotional Hangover) *This happens immediately after the conclusion of the exam. You spend the next few days bouncing between phases 1-5, either individually or at the same time. You are Heisenberg's test result, simultaneously convinced that you passed and failed at the same time.

You'll find yourself suddenly with a lot of free time and no idea what to spend it on (pro tip: spam thread here, spend time with family and friends, or burn off the stress at the gym). You'll be looking at which PE stamps to order, and which PE study classes to take for the next exam. After a few days your brain will slow down and you settle into...

*Phase 1 (CALM)* This stage will last a few days. You may still be recovering from the mental marathon of the exam or the post-exam binge fest. The full weight of what has just happened hasn’t really set in and you are probably a bit relaxed thinking that the worst is over.

*Phase 2* *(SECOND-GUESSING) *_will start to set in over the next few days. You will start to forget small (but important) pieces of the exam and forget how you answered the question, but will remember just enough so that you keep trying to re-calculate the answers in your head. You will slowly begin to convince yourself that you got it wrong._

*Phase 3* *(WORRY) *_will follow within a few weeks. At this point, you've convinced yourself that you've missed a few problems, but you *should* still be ok._

*Phase 4 (DOUBT)* _After worrying for about a month (we're now within _2-3 _weeks of results at this point), you'll jump into full blown doubt. You are now certain that you missed way too many questions to stand a chance at passing._

*Phase 5 (ANGER)* _Once you've lost hope of passing, you'll move into Phase 5 (anger) over the fact that it's taken way too damn long to grade a simple scantron and the guys at NCEES are morons for taking so long. I mean, really, 6-8 weeks to feed a scantron into a f*ing machine, COME ON!! Another source of anger stems from all of the "Not this shit again" and "Don't try to calc it because it's worthless" responses to all of your cut-score_ and release date_ posts._

BTW, want a sanity check of why it takes so long to “just score a scantron”? look here:









NCEES News Update


Something else to think about: Why the hell would NCEES shoot themselves in the foot by releasing test results earlier than average? That would just raise the bar on themselves, and create a new expectation for test takers. Barring any unforeseen delays on releasing the results, they will always...




engineerboards.com





*Phase 6 (RESULTS) *_Finally, you'll hit Phase 6 (results). Each person reacts differently at this point whether they passed or not, how many times they've taken it, financial implications, expectations, etc. Regardless of how the results come out, at this point you will find that the CAB of your choice is very welcomed to either celebrate or cry into._


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Then there are obsessive futile “exercises” waiting examinees engage in. These can happen anytime during phases 2, 3, 4, and 5. The order of the exercise is arbitrary

*Futile Exercise A (Trying to calculate the cut-score)* you’ll start speculating on the cut score, as if it’s universal for all exams. Maybe discussing a question in a nebulous way and convincing yourself that it will get tossed. You start spouting conspiracy theories that there is a quota for maximum and minimum number of passers (there isn’t), or that NCESS wants you to fail to get more of your money (nope).

The cut score will vary from exam session to exam session and from one engineering discipline to another. The cut score is based on what the minimally competent PE would get for that selection of test problems. It’s futile to try to guess the “cut score”, and even if you could you don’t know your own score anyway, so it really doesn’t matter.


*Futile Exercise B (trying to figure out how to get results before they come out)* You’ll start trying to figure out ways to learn of your results before they come out. This will include searching your state’s PE license lookup or another state website, spam calling and emailing NCEES or the state board, etc.

First: Please be nice to your state board workers! You are taking this test to become a professional, so act like a professional.

NCESS won’t tell you anything beyond “8-10 weeks” until after they released the results. The state boards won’t tell you much more and NCESS usually doesn’t share anything firm with them anyway. The boards will often get surprised with the results too. No state starts updating their license lookup prior to the initial release of results. So don’t bother searching there until at least one state has released first! Some states (Mass, NJ, and a couple others) have third-party websites like PCS and CTS where you can divine a pass/fail, but it won’t happen until other states have already started releasing, and those states tend to release after everyone else too.

Oh, and don’t fall for the “try to register for the next exam” trick. It’s not a valid way to determine if you passed or failed. Now that you know about it, I have ZERO pity for you if you _still_ fall for this it!

And BTW, getting mailers for PE study courses and/or PDH courses isn’t a sign that you failed or passed either. Nor is getting an invitation to join ASCE or NSPE. It simply means that you’re on someones’ mailing list.

*Futile Exercise C* *(guessing the release date)* This is another favorite pass time. You’ll start looking through old map threads to try to guess the release date. Maybe you’ll look at state board meetings dates and try to cross reference with the past results to figure out when’s this years’ will come out. Multiple posters look at the (lack of) data and come to a “conclusion” that a given date is “it”. The OG’s tell you that the wait will last a little bit longer, but group-think sets in and the vets get mocked for “trolling”. Things get even worse when the “sure thing” date passes without a release.

No one can say with certainty when the results will be released this early after the exam. With that written, we have been following things for a while and we have an idea of when the release will generally happen. Fall results take longer than spring results because of the holidays and time available to schedule cut score meetings.

The vets may not know the exact date ahead of time, but we generally know the signs and can confidently give a “no earlier than” date. *This is not the same as a release date.* We’ll also know when things are imminent.

Still want to scratch the itch? @Duckdude actually took the time to make a spreadsheet of known release dates for all states for all exams sessions going back for over a decade. And he did it AFTER he got his results back. Great dedication and work on his part! You can browse it here if you are curious.

PE Release History​I started to make a spreadsheet of the release dates. While going to previous maps for the dates, I got to the April 2014 forum and found out someone else has done the same thing. I have a much more simpler spreadsheet than the one previously posted in the forum below...





engineerboards.com

But be warned, scratching an itch usually makes it worse.

*Futile Exercise D (reading the tea leaves)* This is a variation on futile exercises B and C, but warrants its own category. You’ll start scrutinizing every NCEES tweet or facebook post, take screenshots and discuss minor tweaks to the dashboard layout, or get over excited when a state board has called an emergency meeting. You look for any clue or edge to see if you passed/failed or when the results may come out.

Sometimes these signs are legit, often they’re not. The OG’s have been tracking things for years and know how to separate the signal from the noise.

*Futile Exercise E (harassing NCEES and state board employees) *The title says it all, it's an aggravated version of futile exercise B. Don't be a dick. Harassing NCEES so badly that they shut down the online chat function is not an accomplishment to be proud of. You aren't doing yourself any favors by acting unprofessional.

*Futile Exercise F5 (spam reloading the NCEES dashboard)) *During this phase you are continuously reloading the NCEES dashboard and/or refreshing your email.

You may be tempted to continuously reload the dashboard after about 4-5 weeks. It’s a mediocre way to burn off stress, and a great way to waste internet bandwidth and possibly break your F5 button; but it won’t get you your results before the initial release email goes out.

But after the initial release, we can confirm that sometimes the examinees dashboard will update with the results prior to the NCESS email going out. The time difference is anywhere from no-delay to a couple hours. So after the initial release you can go ahead and spam F5 to relieve the jitters.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

*Feel free to use this thread to ask questions about the process or nonviolently rant about it*. But in the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; especially the spam thread. It’s a well-known fact that NCEES won’t release the results until the thread reaches 15k, so start spammin’!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com





Oh, and we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.






EB Mafia​

The vets have all experienced this firsthand, sometimes more than once, and we know how much it sucks. And some of us will tease you about it too. It was done to us to help break the tension and we’re carrying on the tradition. There is nothing personal meant or implied in the teases, and we hope you’ll all stick around to aid, distract, and tease the next group.

Good luck, and we all look forward to meeting many new interesting engineers and hope you all stick around to see what a fun and entertaining group we can actually be.

So, how did the exam go last week?


----------



## steel

The final suck is here!

Real talk, though, my exam site was incredibly small this time around. I'm in Pittsburgh, and what usually encompasses three rooms in the convention center was actually a single room with about 20 people. No more. Did any other cities have this happen last week? I feel a lot of people waited to take it CBT next year.

Either way, I feel much more confident than when I took it in April, despite how I also feel the exam was much more difficult this time. Schrodinger's Test, I guess.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole2015 said:


> The final suck is here!
> 
> Real talk, though, my exam site was incredibly small this time around. I'm in Pittsburgh, and what usually encompasses three rooms in the convention center was actually a single room with about 20 people. No more. Did any other cities have this happen last week? I feel a lot of people waited to take it CBT next year.
> 
> Either way, I feel much more confident than when I took it in April, despite how I also feel the exam was much more difficult this time. Schrodinger's Test, I guess.


There were 26 (well 25, with 1 no show) at my test site last week. 23 PE, 2 SE. I am not sure what the breakdown is between the Thursday group and the Friday Group. There is one test location in the state of Iowa.


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> There were 26 (well 25, with 1 no show) at my test site last week. 23 PE, 2 SE. I am not sure what the breakdown is between the Thursday group and the Friday Group. There is one test location in the state of Iowa.


I actually forgot half the disciplines take it Thursday, so that day may have had more. Still, I suspected about 2-3 times as many examinees on my day as we actually had. Still sucked though. Told us to show up at 6:45, but legally couldn't start the test until 7:55. Then when the first session ended at 11:55, they said they weren't allowed to start the afternoon session until 1:30! I won't complain cause I finished the morning session at 11:30, so I had a nice 2 hour block to sit in my car on my phone and eat my italian sub! Perfect fuel for the afternoon!


----------



## DLD PE

I've been a member here since I first started preparing for the exam. I suffered through 2 WTTS periods, but I wasn't really an active member on here until my second WTTS, which was October 2019. After hanging out in the WTTS and Spam threads, I got suckered into the mafia game (HIGHLY RECOMMEND!) and been super active on here since. The group of friends I've made on here really helped me through several really tough times, from career crises, Covid, and PE exam stuff in general. I can definitely be sincere when I say, "I know what you're going through!", to those going through WTTS.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I am not sure what the breakdown is between the Thursday group and the Friday Group.


I never saw anything official but a year ago I looked at the historic examinee numbers for the CE exams being offered on Thursday and Friday and it looked like they tried to make it a 50/50 split between the two days. Logistically and logically it makes the most sense too. I could be wrong though.



structurenole2015 said:


> my exam site was incredibly small this time around. I'm in Pittsburgh, and what usually encompasses three rooms in the convention center was actually a single room with about 20 people. No more. Did any other cities have this happen last week?


Those are some tiny numbers for Western PA. OOC what were the numbers for the April Exam? Did you take any exams pre-Covid? If so what were those numbers like?



vhab49_PE said:


> There were 26 (well 25, with 1 no show) at my test site last week. 23 PE, 2 SE.


What were the Iowa numbers like pre-covid? 

I'm trying to get an idea of how diminished the examinee load was this session.



structurenole2015 said:


> I feel a lot of people waited to take it CBT next year.


^It's probably this^
If I were a first time CE taker then I would wait wait until January to take the CBT exam. Not because the exam will have different content or questions, (and too be clear: it's the same exam!) but because they studying method is too different. It's only a 3 month difference and it makes sense to start studying only with the PDF instead of using an assortment of books. 
However if I were a repeat taker then I would have certainly tried to for the final P&P exam. Having already invested enough time in hardcopy studying I might as well keep up the momentum and study with the "traditional methods" and be damn sure to pass it.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Those are some tiny numbers for Western PA. OOC what were the numbers for the April Exam? Did you take any exams pre-Covid? If so what were those numbers like?



I remember for the April 2021 exam, there were at least three rooms full, about 20 people each, and that was even with the numbers split between Thursday and Friday. This time around it was identical circumstances (COVID-19 rampant) and still a third of the size on Friday, probably similar for Thursday.



RBHeadge PE said:


> ^It's probably this^
> If I were a first time CE taker then I would wait wait until January to take the CBT exam. Not because the exam will have different content or questions, (and too be clear: it's the same exam!) but because they studying method is too different. It's only a 3 month difference and it makes sense to start studying only with the PDF instead of using an assortment of books.
> However if I were a repeat taker then I would have certainly tried to for the final P&P exam. Having already invested enough time in hardcopy studying I might as well keep up the momentum and study with the "traditional methods" and be damn sure to pass it.



That was my reasoning for taking it again this time, since I was a repeat taker. I'm going to love seeing the updated pass rates, cause I bet we're gonna see a very low number under "first time takers"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole2015 said:


> This time around it was identical circumstances (COVID-19 rampant) and still a third of the size on Friday, probably similar for Thursday.
> 
> , cause I bet we're gonna see a very low number under "first time takers"


I'd have to agree with you there. A quick back-of-the-envelope calc is about a third of exam takers are repeat takers. Might be a coincidence.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I never saw anything official but a year ago I looked at the historic examinee numbers for the CE exams being offered on Thursday and Friday and it looked like they tried to make it a 50/50 split between the two days. Logistically and logically it makes the most sense too. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> Those are some tiny numbers for Western PA. OOC what were the numbers for the April Exam? Did you take any exams pre-Covid? If so what were those numbers like?
> 
> 
> What were the Iowa numbers like pre-covid?
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of how diminished the examinee load was this session.
> 
> 
> ^It's probably this^
> If I were a first time CE taker then I would wait wait until January to take the CBT exam. Not because the exam will have different content or questions, (and too be clear: it's the same exam!) but because they studying method is too different. It's only a 3 month difference and it makes sense to start studying only with the PDF instead of using an assortment of books.
> However if I were a repeat taker then I would have certainly tried to for the final P&P exam. Having already invested enough time in hardcopy studying I might as well keep up the momentum and study with the "traditional methods" and be damn sure to pass it.


First Covid exam I have no idea how many total there were, they had us broken into very small groups, there were 6 PE and 2 SE in my group day 1, and 9 PE and 3 SE for day 2, but there were several rooms of testers. Last April there were maybe 20 PE 2/3 SE each day, and we were all in the same room, I think? 
Compared to 2017 when I took the PE, when all tests were still P&P, there were probably 60-70 PE and 2-3 SE (they were so far away, I have no idea how many people were actually over there.)


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

@RBHeadge PE 
None of your links in the original post / replies work for me. I think the url format changed when the site moved to the new platform.


----------



## TheDude239

This was my 2nd dance with the Civil Construction PE, I personally found the breadth section to be much easier this go around, and the Depth was comparable if not a bit easier. I did however change my study practices pretty drastically after my first attempt. 

On my first attempt, I did a PPI prep course and pretty much followed that course and did 2 practice tests including one mock exam before test day. I had other friends of mine that did this same method and took the Water Resources and Transportation depths and passed. I feel like I had to be pretty close to the cut-off score but it's obviously impossible to say for sure. The passing rate for Construction was crazy low for April 2021 in comparison to the other Civil disciplines, it was even lower than Structural. 

This time around I purchased/borrowed around 10 practice exams and other problem books and worked through all of them. Also did a mock Exam two weeks prior to the test date to gauge my preparation which I passed easily (I used the PE Prepared breadth and depth practice tests for this as I used the NCEES one last time and found it to be unrealistically easy compared to the actual exam). I didn't use any particular prep course this go around, I believed the foundation from my previous course was strong enough to build upon by just doing copious amounts of problems. 

If I somehow do not pass this time I am not sure how to prepare any better for the next time. I really do not want to waste all this investment on my resources as the exam is moving to CBT closed book.


----------



## ABHIJ

My anxiety level is super high. Took PE Civil Structural in Harrisburg, PA.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Compared to 2017 when I took the PE, when all tests were still P&P, there were probably 60-70 PE and 2-3 SE (they were so far away, I have no idea how many people were actually over there.)


If there were 25 on Friday, then its not too different from 2017.

Assume 75 examinees in 2017, and roughly 2/3 were CE's gets your 50 people. 50 people split over two days is 25.



jean15paul_PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE
> None of your links in the original post / replies work for me. I think the url format changed when the site moved to the new platform.


Thanks. I fixed a few of the links and deleted a few others that weren't worth digging up anymore.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

The morning portion wasn't bad at all. I felt really great about the morning. I think I at least got 75% for that. Then the afternoon portion for structural was so brutal. I'm sure I failed again. But I feel closer to passing for this exam than the other 2 I've taken. I keep thinking MAYBE I got enough lucky guesses to pass....but probably not. But the wait for results this time will probably be the hardest for me lol. I hope it doesn't take as long to get results as it took this spring and Oct 2019


----------



## RBHeadge PE

April 2021 results were out in 40 days. Totally normal. Very few times was it less than 40 days and those were always for the April exams. You won't see an October release in <40 days.

It'll never be as bad at Oct 2019 again. Full stop. The Control Systems cut score meeting wasn't scheduled until the last minute and that delayed the release for everyone. There aren't any cut score meetings required this administration so they're aren't going to be any excessive delays.

I think we're looking at a more normal October release schedule.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> I think we're looking at a more normal October release schedule.


Honestly, if other sites were as lite as mine, I'd imagine a *slightly* quicker turnaround. April release was June 2 for the first day of results. That's 40 days. 35 days from Oct 22 is the week of thanksgiving, so add an extra week. So I'd say anywhere from 47-50 days for these results. Dec 8-10 is my unofficial guess. At least that's when I'm going to start panicking.


----------



## DLD PE

I still remember (why do I remember these things?!?), I got my results on Friday the 13th, December 2019.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> I've been a member here since I first started preparing for the exam. I suffered through 2 WTTS periods, but I wasn't really an active member on here until my second WTTS, which was October 2019. After hanging out in the WTTS and Spam threads, I got suckered into the mafia game (HIGHLY RECOMMEND!) and been super active on here since. The group of friends I've made on here really helped me through several really tough times, from career crises, Covid, and PE exam stuff in general. I can definitely be sincere when I say, "I know what you're going through!", to those going through WTTS.


Same here (minus mafia because I got snuffed out like the first day). I'm pretty sure I passed the second time solely because of this board. I received the biggest push of encouragement and help from you guys. I'm here to pay it forward and makes this WTTS the best and final one of this long tradition.


----------



## TheDude239

structurenole2015 said:


> Honestly, if other sites were as lite as mine, I'd imagine a *slightly* quicker turnaround. April release was June 2 for the first day of results. That's 40 days. 35 days from Oct 22 is the week of thanksgiving, so add an extra week. So I'd say anywhere from 47-50 days for these results. Dec 8-10 is my unofficial guess. At least that's when I'm going to start panicking.


My site in Miami was a large conference hall and it was full. Granted everyone was at their own tables and well-spaced out.


----------



## steel

TheDude239 said:


> My site in Miami was a large conference hall and it was full. Granted everyone was at their own tables and well-spaced out.


What's your definition of "full?" Ours was at the convention center in a big conference hall but we were spaced out with our own tables and had maybe 20 people max.


----------



## TheDude239

structurenole2015 said:


> What's your definition of "full?" Ours was at the convention center in a big conference hall but we were spaced out with our own tables and had maybe 20 people max.


There were hundreds of people there easily, more than the site I was at in April in the Orlando Area.


----------



## hht986

So any idea how the scoring going to be? I took the transportation PE exam in Edmonton Canada? I was the only Transportation PE examinee.


----------



## Orchid PE

I think results will be out Dec 10.


----------



## Assistant to the RM

vhab49_PE said:


> There were 26 (well 25, with 1 no show) at my test site last week. 23 PE, 2 SE. I am not sure what the breakdown is between the Thursday group and the Friday Group. There is one test location in the state of Iowa.


I assume that's still at the Scheman Building at Iowa State? I took it there 10 years ago, I thought there was a location in eastern Iowa as well but maybe not, I don't recall for sure. I suppose as some disciplines have already gone to CBT and demand for in-person test centers has decreased they could've consolidated to one location.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

hht986 said:


> So any idea how the scoring going to be? I took the transportation PE exam in Edmonton Canada? I was the only Transportation PE examinee.


Welcome. Looks like I'll be doing a Canada map again this year.

I don't understand your question. What are asking about?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Assistant to the RM said:


> I assume that's still at the Scheman Building at Iowa State? I took it there 10 years ago, I thought there was a location in eastern Iowa as well but maybe not, I don't recall for sure. I suppose as some disciplines have already gone to CBT and demand for in-person test centers has decreased they could've consolidated to one location.


I don't know about Eastern Iowa - they haven't had one here since I have been taking the exam- or I would go there instead.  It is still at the Scheman building, although in April one of the days was on the stage of Stephens auditorium.


----------



## Assistant to the RM

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know about Eastern Iowa - they haven't had one here since I have been taking the exam- or I would go there instead.  It is still at the Scheman building, although in April one of the days was on the stage of Stephens auditorium.


Ha - no added pressure, but you'll be taking your exam on stage in a 2500 seat auditorium! Hopefully there wasn't an audience


----------



## Liz06

I took it it in NYC in the ballroom of a Hotel by Newark airport! (didn't even know that New Jersey was considered NYC area!) I would say there were at least two rooms and my room were at least 80 people. I took Transportation and felt that the morning was harder than the April 2021  , the afternoon was def easier than the April 2021. I really don't want to do this ever again!!!!!!!!! with all your support we will get through this together. Thank you guys for doing this threats... I really appreciate it!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Assistant to the RM said:


> Ha - no added pressure, but you'll be taking your exam on stage in a 2500 seat auditorium! Hopefully there wasn't an audience


Right? The lighting was very strange, and if you scooted your chair or dropped something, it reverberated horribly.


----------



## Hamilton

For you veterans that had to take the PE multiple times and have passed: how did you feel after taking the test the time you passed? Did you feel different than after the previous attempt(s)? I took the test this spring and felt pretty ok about it. Thought I passed. Took it again and I felt about the same coming out of it as I did in April. Should I have felt a lot better about it if I passed? Or is feeling like a complete idiot after taking the test normal whether you pass or fail? Civil Structural if that matters.


----------



## DLD PE

Hamilton said:


> For you veterans that had to take the PE multiple times and have passed: how did you feel after taking the test the time you passed? Did you feel different than after the previous attempt(s)? I took the test this spring and felt pretty ok about it. Thought I passed. Took it again and I felt about the same coming out of it as I did in April. Should I have felt a lot better about it if I passed? Or is feeling like a complete idiot after taking the test normal whether you pass or fail? Civil Structural if that matters.


I took the electrical power PE (15+ years design experience in electrical design/consulting, but with a BS in mechanical engineering). My results vs how I felt:

October 2018: 6 months of preparation and took a class. Felt like and told everyone I had a 50-50 chance of passing. Failed with a 43/80 score. I felt like I did my best though and figured I would pass it on my next attempt.

October 2019: We seriously considered moving in the spring and put our house on the market. Changed our minds, but under circumstances decided not to take the April exam. Took October exam and studied 5 months before the course. Didn't take a class, tried an alternate strategy taking tons of multiple different practice exams. Definitely put in tons of effort. After the exam, I felt I definitely did better than last time and felt I had a 60-75% of passing. Turns out I did WORSE, 40/80. Felt completely dejected. Felt bad for my wife and son since I spent so much time away from them. Questioned if I should even continue my pursuit. One of my supervisors even questioned my dedication/study habits. Really pissed me off. I left the company. In hindsight, it was a good decision. A few people on here helped keep my head up and encouraged me to keep going.

December 1, 2020 (1st CBT date offered): Took a different class this time. It was really the same class from the April 2020 P/P exam, but of course the exam got cancelled, re-scheduled for October 2020, then THAT one got cancelled, then the P/P got cancelled and only CBT offered. So I took the first available date and felt completely thrown off by many of the questions. Still felt like I had a decent chance of passing, but no, I failed with a roughly 50% score, so basically no improvement. I had gone through a lot of personal hell in that year, including a shoulder injury, the whole Covid stuff (including getting Covid in September), experiencing unethical practices from my new employer and quitting that company for my current employer (which has been a wonderful experience I'm happy to report). If it weren't for several people here on EB and my circle of friends on here who got me through 2020, I might have quit the PE pursuit. I tried not to beat myself up about it too much.

March 2021 (2nd CBT attempt): After first half of the exam, I almost quit and went home. Many of the exam question types seemed to have change a lot. I felt like I was trying to hit a moving target at this point. I vented to my wife during lunch and she calmed me down and talked me into going back in. Felt like I did a lot worse, but in fact I did better, over 60% but still failed. This felt encouraging, and my wife was my biggest cheerleader. My new company was so supportivev. Also, my course instructor had a 100% guarantee to re-take the course if I didn't pass, so I kept my head in it full bore. NEVER GIVE UP!

June 10, 2021 (3rd CBT attempt): I basically kicked the exam in the nuts. Every time I clicked on an answer and felt sure about it, I envisioned kicking someone in the nuts. Click. Nuts. Next question. Repeat. Nothing can stop a person who doesn't quit. Looking back, sometimes I'm not sure how I did it. How I had the mental strength to keep going back upstairs to my man-cave (which started out as my man-cave, but I ended up calling "hell", but now it's my man-cave again  ) to study over and over and over again. I felt like I passed, but I was so cautiously negative about it I think myself and my family were so pleasantly surprised when I got the results. I yelled in excitement at work and pretty much scared the shit out of the entire office. June 16th, 2021, the day I found out I PASSED! I will never forget!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hamilton said:


> For you veterans that had to take the PE multiple times and have passed: how did you feel after taking the test the time you passed? Did you feel different than after the previous attempt(s)? I took the test this spring and felt pretty ok about it. Thought I passed. Took it again and I felt about the same coming out of it as I did in April. Should I have felt a lot better about it if I passed? Or is feeling like a complete idiot after taking the test normal whether you pass or fail? Civil Structural if that matters.


I don't know. I did feel a TON better about the PE that I passed vs the one I did not. The SE, the first time, I KNEW I did not pass. April however, I felt I did awesome on, and while there was a huge improvement in the afternoon, the morning was not stellar (and the afternoon was not quite good enough to pass.) This past time, the morning felt good. But so did the April exam. The afternoon I struggled a little on one of the questions, but the other three seemed to go okay. Guess I will find out at christmas.


----------



## Hamilton

DuranDuran PE said:


> I took the electrical power PE (15+ years design experience in electrical design/consulting, but with a BS in mechanical engineering). My results vs how I felt:
> 
> October 2018: 6 months of preparation and took a class. Felt like and told everyone I had a 50-50 chance of passing. Failed with a 43/80 score. I felt like I did my best though and figured I would pass it on my next attempt.
> 
> October 2019: We seriously considered moving in the spring and put our house on the market. Changed our minds, but under circumstances decided not to take the April exam. Took October exam and studied 5 months before the course. Didn't take a class, tried an alternate strategy taking tons of multiple different practice exams. Definitely put in tons of effort. After the exam, I felt I definitely did better than last time and felt I had a 60-75% of passing. Turns out I did WORSE, 40/80. Felt completely dejected. Felt bad for my wife and son since I spent so much time away from them. Questioned if I should even continue my pursuit. One of my supervisors even questioned my dedication/study habits. Really pissed me off. I left the company. In hindsight, it was a good decision. A few people on here helped keep my head up and encouraged me to keep going.
> 
> December 1, 2020 (1st CBT date offered): Took a different class this time. It was really the same class from the April 2020 P/P exam, but of course the exam got cancelled, re-scheduled for October 2020, then THAT one got cancelled, then the P/P got cancelled and only CBT offered. So I took the first available date and felt completely thrown off by many of the questions. Still felt like I had a decent chance of passing, but no, I failed with a roughly 50% score, so basically no improvement. I had gone through a lot of personal hell in that year, including a shoulder injury, the whole Covid stuff (including getting Covid in September), experiencing unethical practices from my new employer and quitting that company for my current employer (which has been a wonderful experience I'm happy to report). If it weren't for several people here on EB and my circle of friends on here who got me through 2020, I might have quit the PE pursuit. I tried not to beat myself up about it too much.
> 
> March 2021 (2nd CBT attempt): After first half of the exam, I almost quit and went home. Many of the exam question types seemed to have change a lot. I felt like I was trying to hit a moving target at this point. I vented to my wife during lunch and she calmed me down and talked me into going back in. Felt like I did a lot worse, but in fact I did better, over 60% but still failed. This felt encouraging, and my wife was my biggest cheerleader. My new company was so supportivev. Also, my course instructor had a 100% guarantee to re-take the course if I didn't pass, so I kept my head in it full bore. NEVER GIVE UP!
> 
> June 10, 2021 (3rd CBT attempt): I basically kicked the exam in the nuts. Every time I clicked on an answer and felt sure about it, I envisioned kicking someone in the nuts. Click. Nuts. Next question. Repeat. Nothing can stop a person who doesn't quit. Looking back, sometimes I'm not sure how I did it. How I had the mental strength to keep going back upstairs to my man-cave (which started out as my man-cave, but I ended up calling "hell", but now it's my man-cave again  ) to study over and over and over again. I felt like I passed, but I was so cautiously negative about it I think myself and my family were so pleasantly surprised when I got the results. I yelled in excitement at work and pretty much scared the shit out of the entire office. June 16th, 2021, the day I found out I PASSED! I will never forget!


That is both inspiring and depressing


----------



## RBHeadge PE

It's complicated.

I took nuclear, but my story is discipline agnostic. 

I didn't study well the first exam. Probably less than 80 hours and mostly in the month before the exam. I didn't bring as many references as I should because they had "pencil marks" and that was forbidden at the time. I walked out of the exam building knowing that I just got my ass kicked... kicked hard. I thought the exam was a lot of easy problems, with only a few insanely difficult ones. But they were easy problems that I didn't know how or couldn't solve (wrong experience, lack of references). I held out hope that if the cut-score was low enough that I could have squeaked out a pass. 

_Pro-tip: if you're resting all hope on a low cut score then you probably failed. _

I think deep in my subconscious I knew that I failed, but I managed to always get good grades in the past without much effort so I was in denial that failure was an option. Learning I failed was really rough. But I can honestly say that it made me a better engineer and person in the long run. I actually don't regret failing the first attempt. _No way the immediate-post-failure version of myself would want to hear that, but it's the truth. _

Next go around I greatly improved my study habits, took it very seriously, and became very regimented. Studied 2-3 hr/day, every day starting 100 days out. Week before was nearly continuous studying. Actively sought out references to bring to the exam. Thankfully pencil marks were no longer an issue. Brough two milk cases of references. But I probably only had to touch six of the two dozen I brought. I was very prepared.

For the second attempt I set a goal of getting a self scored 75% on the exam. No one outside of NCEES knows the cut score, but 75% is certainly a pass. The first 30 minutes of the exam were rough but I settled in and walked out to lunch having easily met my 75% goal. I was sitting in my car, eating a hotel bagel, knowing that I would see a green box in December. All stress was gone!

Then the afternoon session happened. Had a few questions on a subject I wasn't prepared for and guessed more than I would have liked. Walked out of the building with a self score of 56.67/80. Just a hair above the mythical (and false) 70% threshold. Way too borderline for my comfort. Too much uncertainty in the self-scoring to be supremely confident in the results. The second exam had much more difficult questions, but despite the difficulty I was able to answer the most of questions without issue. In retrospect I had nothing to worry about.

But that didn't stop me from stressing out for the next couple months. My daily 2-3 hr study time was over, so I replaced it my going to the gym and burning off the stress. Got myself in great shape that I still maintain. 

That was the Oct 2014 wait period. One of the longest waits in the two decades. It was brutal and found some support here. This thread and its predecessors exist because I wanted to help out future exam takers through what I called: "the suck".

Obviously I passed that session. But that's a story for another time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

All: We're starting a new round of mafia tomorrow. It's a great way to meet nee people on the forum, becoming part of the community, and distracting yourself from the exam. I highly recommend joining us for a round or two:









EB Mafia


Well...in my mind I do. Page 295 is bookmarked in my mind, because that's when I started playing mafia. It was during my second WTTS. I remember @SaltySteve PE 's comment was during that round. nerd




engineerboards.com


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I PASSED THE FIRST TIME!!!! SUCK IT LOSERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED THE FIRST TIME!!!! SUCK IT LOSERS!!!!!!!


For those on here that don't know me well. Trust that was said in jest and in fun. 

I'm confident that most of you are well prepared and will pass your first time, but even if you don't, you'll get it next time. There are so many great examples of perseverance. (Even if I'm not one of them.)


----------



## 310kpilot

RBHeadge PE said:


> April 2021 results were out in 40 days. Totally normal. Very few times was it less than 40 days and those were always for the April exams. You won't see an October release in <40 days.
> 
> It'll never be as bad at Oct 2019 again. Full stop. The Control Systems cut score meeting wasn't scheduled until the last minute and that delayed the release for everyone. There aren't any cut score meetings required this administration so they're aren't going to be any excessive delays.
> 
> I think we're looking at a more normal October release schedule.


December 12th 2019 for receiving my results. it was a long wait.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Liz06 said:


> I took it it in NYC in the ballroom of a Hotel by Newark airport! (didn't even know that New Jersey was considered NYC area!) I would say there were at least two rooms and my room were at least 80 people. I took Transportation and felt that the morning was harder than the April 2021  , the afternoon was def easier than the April 2021. I really don't want to do this ever again!!!!!!!!! with all your support we will get through this together. Thank you guys for doing this threats... I really appreciate it!


I live about 15 minutes from Newark airport and commute into the city every day. Anywhere within an hour or two drive is part of the NYC area supposedly. They have had to get crafty with locations in order to keep the exam during the pandemic. Location doesn't really matter to NCEES too much, as long are you are still within a state or two, they understand that people may live and work in different states like I do. I took my exam for New York State PE in Hoboken, NJ (CBT exam). Good luck, hoping it went well!


----------



## Orchid PE

Oct 2019 was like 50 days or something? Having no frame of reference before that, it wasn't so bad.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For those on here that don't know me well. Trust that was said in jest and in fun.
> I'm confident that most of you are well prepared and will pass your first time, but even if you don't, you'll get it next time. There are so many great examples of perseverance. (Even if I'm not one of them.)


Everyone on here and their mom's mom knows that WTTS isn't for overachieving nerds like you!

LOL j/k. @jean15paul_PE is a great guy and one of my circle of friends/supporters on here I was referring to!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hamilton said:


> That is both inspiring and depressing


@DuranDuran PE way to harsh the buzz man.


jean15paul_PE said:


> I PASSED THE FIRST TIME!!!! SUCK IT LOSERS!!!!!!!


Take my test.


----------



## hht986

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome. Looks like I'll be doing a Canada map again this year.
> 
> I don't understand your question. What are asking about?


So the scoring is per site? since I'm the only PE examinee at my examination site do I have better chances to pass the exam?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> For those on here that don't know me well. Trust that was said in jest and in fun.
> 
> I'm confident that most of you are well prepared and will pass your first time, but even if you don't, you'll get it next time. There are so many great examples of perseverance. (Even if I'm not one of them.)


Or the third... fourth... fifth time.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

hht986 said:


> So the scoring is per site? since I'm the only PE examinee at my examination site do I have better chances to pass the exam?


no, and no.


----------



## hht986

since the registration for 2022 CBT PE is starting next week, is there a chance they release the results earlier?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

hht986 said:


> since the registration for 2022 CBT PE is starting next week, is there a chance they release the results earlier?


no


----------



## Orchid PE

hht986 said:


> since the registration for 2022 CBT PE is starting next week, is there a chance they release the results earlier?


yes


----------



## DLD PE

Orchid PE said:


> Oct 2019 was like 50 days or something? Having no frame of reference before that, it wasn't so bad.


Also, that was so long ago we had different profile names.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Also, that was so long ago we had different profile names.


I didn't. Mine changed in 2017.  MAYBE IN 2022!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I didn't. Mine changed in 2017.  MAYBE IN 2022!


HOPE FOR CHANGE!


----------



## Hamilton

The test date seemed later this year than some previous years. Do we have an estimate on when scores will be released?


----------



## leggo PE

Ahh, here we go! Guessing release date fun.


----------



## Orchid PE

Hamilton said:


> The test date seemed later this year than some previous years. Do we have an estimate on when scores will be released?


Yes.


Orchid PE said:


> I think results will be out Dec 10.


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Feel free to use this thread to ask questions about the process or nonviolently rant about it*. But in the interest of your sanity (and the happiness and security of your friends, family and co-workers) try not dwell too much on the exam. Spend time with friends and family, burn off stress at the gym, find a hobby, or better yet spend some time on the game threads; especially the spam thread. It’s a well-known fact that NCEES won’t release the results until the thread reaches 15k, so start spammin’!
> 
> Oh, and we could really use some new blood in the EB Mafia game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB Mafia​
> 
> The vets have all experienced this firsthand, sometimes more than once, and we know how much it sucks. And some of us will tease you about it too. It was done to us to help break the tension and we’re carrying on the tradition. There is nothing personal meant or implied in the teases, and we hope you’ll all stick around to aid, distract, and tease the next group.
> 
> Good luck, and we all look forward to meeting many new interesting engineers and hope you all stick around to see what a fun and entertaining group we can actually be.
> 
> So, how did the exam go last week?





DuranDuran PE said:


> I took the electrical power PE (15+ years design experience in electrical design/consulting, but with a BS in mechanical engineering). My results vs how I felt:
> 
> October 2018: 6 months of preparation and took a class. Felt like and told everyone I had a 50-50 chance of passing. Failed with a 43/80 score. I felt like I did my best though and figured I would pass it on my next attempt.
> 
> October 2019: We seriously considered moving in the spring and put our house on the market. Changed our minds, but under circumstances decided not to take the April exam. Took October exam and studied 5 months before the course. Didn't take a class, tried an alternate strategy taking tons of multiple different practice exams. Definitely put in tons of effort. After the exam, I felt I definitely did better than last time and felt I had a 60-75% of passing. Turns out I did WORSE, 40/80. Felt completely dejected. Felt bad for my wife and son since I spent so much time away from them. Questioned if I should even continue my pursuit. One of my supervisors even questioned my dedication/study habits. Really pissed me off. I left the company. In hindsight, it was a good decision. A few people on here helped keep my head up and encouraged me to keep going.
> 
> December 1, 2020 (1st CBT date offered): Took a different class this time. It was really the same class from the April 2020 P/P exam, but of course the exam got cancelled, re-scheduled for October 2020, then THAT one got cancelled, then the P/P got cancelled and only CBT offered. So I took the first available date and felt completely thrown off by many of the questions. Still felt like I had a decent chance of passing, but no, I failed with a roughly 50% score, so basically no improvement. I had gone through a lot of personal hell in that year, including a shoulder injury, the whole Covid stuff (including getting Covid in September), experiencing unethical practices from my new employer and quitting that company for my current employer (which has been a wonderful experience I'm happy to report). If it weren't for several people here on EB and my circle of friends on here who got me through 2020, I might have quit the PE pursuit. I tried not to beat myself up about it too much.
> 
> March 2021 (2nd CBT attempt): After first half of the exam, I almost quit and went home. Many of the exam question types seemed to have change a lot. I felt like I was trying to hit a moving target at this point. I vented to my wife during lunch and she calmed me down and talked me into going back in. Felt like I did a lot worse, but in fact I did better, over 60% but still failed. This felt encouraging, and my wife was my biggest cheerleader. My new company was so supportivev. Also, my course instructor had a 100% guarantee to re-take the course if I didn't pass, so I kept my head in it full bore. NEVER GIVE UP!
> 
> June 10, 2021 (3rd CBT attempt): I basically kicked the exam in the nuts. Every time I clicked on an answer and felt sure about it, I envisioned kicking someone in the nuts. Click. Nuts. Next question. Repeat. Nothing can stop a person who doesn't quit. Looking back, sometimes I'm not sure how I did it. How I had the mental strength to keep going back upstairs to my man-cave (which started out as my man-cave, but I ended up calling "hell", but now it's my man-cave again  ) to study over and over and over again. I felt like I passed, but I was so cautiously negative about it I think myself and my family were so pleasantly surprised when I got the results. I yelled in excitement at work and pretty much scared the shit out of the entire office. June 16th, 2021, the day I found out I PASSED! I will never forget!


NICE!!!!!


CONGRATLATIONS !!!!!
WELL DESERVE!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

310kpilot said:


> December 12th 2019 for receiving my results. it was a long wait.


48 days. But it was a miserable 48 days that felt longer than it was. There was some sort of nasty negative feedback loop going on.

Oct '14 was 52 days to first release, and an even longer 88 days for Pennsylvania to get their act together.

Prior to 2010, first release was usually 50-59 days. And most States were in the 60s-70s days. California took 112 days in April 2008. Back then 10-12 weeks actually meant 10-12 weeks! Unlike today where 8-10 weeks usually means ~6 weeks.


----------



## Liz06

Dothracki PE said:


> I live about 15 minutes from Newark airport and commute into the city every day. Anywhere within an hour or two drive is part of the NYC area supposedly. They have had to get crafty with locations in order to keep the exam during the pandemic. Location doesn't really matter to NCEES too much, as long are you are still within a state or two, they understand that people may live and work in different states like I do. I took my exam for New York State PE in Hoboken, NJ (CBT exam). Good luck, hoping it went well!


Thank you!!!
Which CBT did you take and when? CONGRATS PE


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> 48 days. But it was a miserable 48 days that felt longer than it was. There was some sort of nasty negative feedback loop going on.
> 
> Oct '14 was 52 days to first release, and an even longer 88 days for Pennsylvania to get their act together.
> 
> Prior to 2010, first release was usually 50-59 days. And most States were in the 60s-70s days. California took 112 days in April 2008. Back then 10-12 weeks actually meant 10-12 weeks! Unlike today where 8-10 weeks usually means ~6 weeks.


OH WOW!!!! 
maybe is 40 days this time around 
I vote for December 1st! 41 days


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 48 days. But it was a miserable 48 days that felt longer than it was. There was some sort of nasty negative feedback loop going on.
> 
> Oct '14 was 52 days to first release, and an even longer 88 days for Pennsylvania to get their act together.
> 
> Prior to 2010, first release was usually 50-59 days. And most States were in the 60s-70s days. California took 112 days in April 2008. Back then 10-12 weeks actually meant 10-12 weeks! Unlike today where 8-10 weeks usually means ~6 weeks.


My older sister passed the civil PE exam some time around 2002. She got her results in the mail. I think it was about 8 weeks.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Orchid PE said:


> Oct 2019 was like 50 days or something? Having no frame of reference before that, it wasn't so bad.


I'm inclined to agree. The initial release happened before the official 8-10 week window opened. So anyone without prior knowledge would think everything was normal.

With that said, things don't happen in a vacuum anymore. A lot of the speedbumps that slowed down the release in the past were gone. Society expected automation, optimization, and just-in-time supply chains. Further social media is pervasive and answers are easily found on the internet so people can easily understand delays and monitor progress.

Combine that with the fact that there was enough recorded observations on this site over 15 years that the community had figured out the "black box" that was waiting period. We knew that an October wait was going to be 40-42 days unless there was an once-a-year exam(s) that required a cut-score meeting. In which case we'd know by early December when the cut meeting is scheduled and the release would come a couple business days after that. 

The problem with Oct '19 was that the Control System Cut Score meeting date was never published publicly. Expectations went out the window, people looked at the December calendar and panicked. What's worse is that all the stressed out people could easily talk to each other and generate more and more negative emotions.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 48 days. But it was a miserable 48 days that felt longer than it was. There was some sort of nasty negative feedback loop going on.
> 
> Oct '14 was 52 days to first release, and an even longer 88 days for Pennsylvania to get their act together.
> 
> Prior to 2010, first release was usually 50-59 days. And most States were in the 60s-70s days. California took 112 days in April 2008. Back then 10-12 weeks actually meant 10-12 weeks! Unlike today where 8-10 weeks usually means ~6 weeks.


In 2006, the husband got his results after Christmas. The exam was October 27th.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Hamilton said:


> The test date seemed later this year than some previous years. Do we have an estimate on when scores will be released?


It has been as late as the 27th of October. Maybe even later, all I know is I took it on the 27th. So did vHubs.


----------



## Orchid PE

Got mine Dec 2019, Friday the 13th.


----------



## Pra4surf1

TheDude239 said:


> This was my 2nd dance with the Civil Construction PE, I personally found the breadth section to be much easier this go around, and the Depth was comparable if not a bit easier. I did however change my study practices pretty drastically after my first attempt.
> 
> On my first attempt, I did a PPI prep course and pretty much followed that course and did 2 practice tests including one mock exam before test day. I had other friends of mine that did this same method and took the Water Resources and Transportation depths and passed. I feel like I had to be pretty close to the cut-off score but it's obviously impossible to say for sure. The passing rate for Construction was crazy low for April 2021 in comparison to the other Civil disciplines, it was even lower than Structural.
> 
> This time around I purchased/borrowed around 10 practice exams and other problem books and worked through all of them. Also did a mock Exam two weeks prior to the test date to gauge my preparation which I passed easily (I used the PE Prepared breadth and depth practice tests for this as I used the NCEES one last time and found it to be unrealistically easy compared to the actual exam). I didn't use any particular prep course this go around, I believed the foundation from my previous course was strong enough to build upon by just doing copious amounts of problems.
> 
> If I somehow do not pass this time I am not sure how to prepare any better for the next time. I really do not want to waste all this investment on my resources as the exam is moving to CBT closed book.


I pretty much followed your plans identical for construction as well. First time I spent all my time on classes and making notes in books and rewatching the vids. I failed miserably. This time I went all practice problems and kept a study log. 260 hrs and 1200 problems from class books, 4 pe prepared exams, and ncees exam over and over until I could got 100% last couple weeks. At the end I felt way better but felt like unknown problems new to me were a weakness. Last few days I really dove into the CERM and NCEES manual on their website I just happened to stumble across. Getting more familiar with these helped some but wish I’d thought of that sooner. Many of my class equations did not arrive at the same answer as from the NCEES manual equations. If there is a round 3 I think practice problems full time while using the NCEES CBT reference manual will definitely be a game changer seeing it’s the only thing you can use. Best of luck to you all!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm inclined to agree. The initial release happened before the official 8-10 week window opened. So anyone without prior knowledge would think everything was normal.
> 
> With that said, things don't happen in a vacuum anymore. A lot of the speedbumps that slowed down the release in the past were gone. Society expected automation, optimization, and just-in-time supply chains. Further social media is pervasive and answers are easily found on the internet so people can easily understand delays and monitor progress.
> 
> Combine that with the fact that there was enough recorded observations on this site over 15 years that the community had figured out the "black box" that was waiting period. We knew that an October wait was going to be 40-42 days unless there was an once-a-year exam(s) that required a cut-score meeting. In which case we'd know by early December when the cut meeting is scheduled and the release would come a couple business days after that.
> 
> The problem with Oct '19 was that the Control System Cut Score meeting date was never published publicly. Expectations went out the window, people looked at the December calendar and panicked. What's worse is that all the stressed out people could easily talk to each other and generate more and more negative emotions.


This was the primary reason I got into EB Mafia. I was tired of looking at the Spam and WTTS threads with all the negative stuff going on. EB Mafia helped take my mind off the exam results.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Electrical, I took it in December 2020 so I was among the first Electrical CBT takers after they cancelled the October 2020 P&P exam. Thanks, definitely no easy feat but I invested a lot of time and money into studying and it paid off on the first attempt.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Take my test.


No thanks. I'm not that big of a masochist. 



hht986 said:


> So the scoring is per site?


Everything is scored, QA'd, etc at NCEES in South Carolina. The results for the PE exams in a given administration (i.e. Oct '21) regardless of location, discipline, depth, etc. are released to the respective licensing boards at the same time.



hht986 said:


> since I'm the only PE examinee at my examination site do I have better chances to pass the exam?


No. Passing is based on achieving the cut score or higher on that specific exam.



hht986 said:


> since the registration for 2022 CBT PE is starting next week, is there a chance they release the results earlier?





Spoiler: No












And for everyone in this thread: don't fall for the trick that if you can't register for the exam it means you failed. This is your second warning. If you don't heed it and you fall for it and panic, then it's your own damn fault and I have no sympathy for you.



DuranDuran PE said:


> Also, that was so long ago we had different profile names.


Nope, I had the same one.



vhab49_PE said:


> I didn't. Mine changed in 2017.  MAYBE IN 2022!






leggo PE said:


> Ahh, here we go! Guessing release date fun.










Liz06 said:


> OH WOW!!!!
> maybe is 40 days this time around
> I vote for December 1st! 41 days


I'd agree that the window _opens_ on Nov 30/Dec 1. 

*I would NOT feel confident saying it will happen on Dec 1. I would strongly recommend NOT cathecting yourself to that date. *

And anyone waiting in Georgia, Hawaii, Colorado, New Jersey, and especially Pennsylvania should expect a longer wait than the rest of the country.


----------



## Orchid PE

Don't forget, if you get an email from NCEES asking you to take a survey, you probably failed.


----------



## DLD PE

Orchid PE said:


> Don't forget, if you get an email from NCEES asking you to take a survey, you probably failed.


AAAAAANND, here we go.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


>


fify


----------



## RBHeadge PE

anyone seen @LyceeFruit PE lately?


----------



## DLD PE

Orchid PE said:


> Don't forget, if you get an email from NCEES asking you to take a survey, you probably failed.


----------



## DLD PE

I'll just leave this right here.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> anyone seen @LyceeFruit PE lately?


I have not. I miss her on here. If I had to pick ONE person who helped me keep going, it was her.


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> anyone seen @LyceeFruit PE lat
> 
> 
> DuranDuran PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have not. I miss her on here. If I had to pick ONE person who helped me keep going, it was her.
> 
> 
> 
> It could be easy to find one
Click to expand...


----------



## Orchid PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> View attachment 23773
> 
> I'll just leave this right here.


Still stands true.


----------



## Liz06

Dothracki PE said:


> Electrical, I took it in December 2020 so I was among the first Electrical CBT takers after they cancelled the October 2020 P&P exam. Thanks, definitely no easy feat but I invested a lot of time and money into studying and it paid off on the first attempt.


awesome!!!


----------



## Orchid PE

*Still stands _not _true.


----------



## ABHIJ

Assistant to the RM said:


> I assume that's still at the Scheman Building at Iowa State? I took it there 10 years ago, I thought there was a location in eastern Iowa as well but maybe not, I don't recall for sure. I suppose as some disciplines have already gone to CBT and demand for in-person test centers has decreased they could've consolidated to one location.


I graduated from Iowa State


----------



## Orchid PE

There's _always _a way to find out early if you've passed or not.

You just have to look hard enough.


----------



## Orchid PE

Orchid PE said:


> There's _always _a way to find out early if you've passed or not.
> 
> You just have to look hard enough.


Or better yet...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Orchid PE said:


> Don't forget, if you get an email from NCEES asking you to take a survey, you probably failed.


I did not get one last time, and I failed.


----------



## DLD PE

Orchid PE said:


> There's _always _a way to find out early if you've passed or not.
> 
> You just have to look hard enough.


----------



## TheDude239

Pra4surf1 said:


> I pretty much followed your plans identical for construction as well. First time I spent all my time on classes and making notes in books and rewatching the vids. I failed miserably. This time I went all practice problems and kept a study log. 260 hrs and 1200 problems from class books, 4 pe prepared exams, and ncees exam over and over until I could got 100% last couple weeks. At the end I felt way better but felt like unknown problems new to me were a weakness. Last few days I really dove into the CERM and NCEES manual on their website I just happened to stumble across. Getting more familiar with these helped some but wish I’d thought of that sooner. Many of my class equations did not arrive at the same answer as from the NCEES manual equations. If there is a round 3 I think practice problems full time while using the NCEES CBT reference manual will definitely be a game changer seeing it’s the only thing you can use. Best of luck to you all!


Well hopefully come December we will both be getting the green box this time!


----------



## Orchid PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I did not get one last time, and I failed.


Which only proves not everyone who fails gets a survey 

Still stands true.


----------



## Orchid PE

The time-proven facts remain the same:

1. If you received an email about the NCEES survey, you probably failed.
2. If you can register for the next exam session, you probably failed.
3. Results will probably be out mid-December.
4. There's no way in hell you will ever spam enough to beat the Oct 2019 spam record.
5. Spamming in the spam thread speeds the process up of receiving results, but still no sooner than December.
6. Research previous release dates and corelate with NCEES board meeting schedule, as well as holidays and moon phases to calculate the current release date. Works every time.
7. At the time you finished your exam, you had already passed for failed. Nothing you can do about it now, so spend less time thinking about your results and more time getting back to your normal life.


----------



## DLD PE

Orchid PE said:


> The time-proven facts remain the same:
> 
> 1. If you received an email about the NCEES survey, you probably failed.
> 2. If you can register for the next exam session, you probably failed.
> 3. Results will probably be out mid-December.
> 4. There's no way in hell you will ever spam enough to beat the Oct 2019 spam record.
> 5. Spamming in the spam thread speeds the process up of receiving results, but still no sooner than December.
> 6. Research previous release dates and corelate with NCEES board meeting schedule, as well as holidays and moon phases to calculate the current release date. Works every time.
> 7. At the time you finished your exam, you had already passed for failed. Nothing you can do about it now, so spend less time thinking about your results and more time getting back to your normal life.


1. No
2. Hell no
3. Ok, maybe
4. Probably not, but you can try
5. Yes
6. You left out Tarot readings. I gave Jobu rum....and a cigar.
7. But life doesn't truly get back to normal until results come in.


----------



## Orchid PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> 1. No
> 2. Hell no
> 3. Ok, maybe
> 4. Probably not, but you can try
> 5. Yes
> 6. You left out Tarot readings. I gave Jobu rum....and a cigar.
> 7. But life doesn't truly get back to normal until results come in.


1. Yes
2. Absolutely
3. Most definitely
4. Yep
5. Yesh
6. To each his own
7. False.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Take my test.


Honestly, if I had to choose a different discipline from mine, it would be yours. The science and math is the same. 

....but I'd have learn about concrete... and soil .... and all those codes.


----------



## NikR_PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Honestly, if I had to choose a different discipline from mine, it would be yours. The science and math is the same.
> 
> ....but I'd have learn about concrete... and soil .... and all those codes.


And dealing with essay type questions


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> 6. You left out Tarot readings. I gave Jobu rum....and a cigar.


----------



## leggo PE

I don’t see enough spam yet. It’s said that the more you spam, the more likely you are to pass (I think I’m proof of that), and also, it’s a great way to pass the time when you’re looking for a way to release stress!

Also, the sooner the spam thread reaches its goal, the sooner NCEES will release results!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## DLD PE

I know if the spam thread had reached its goal in 2018, I would have passed the first time and not been stuck in PE purgatory for the next 2-1/2 years.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I must confess. I don't like the SPAM thread.
It give me FOMO anxiety because I can't really every reply.
Here we go again


----------



## steel

Also, everyone knows that NCEES will automatically pass you when you buy a pe stamp.

So: what stamp is your favorite and why?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I hope you all pass!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm really super jealous of the people who took it in January 2021 because they got their results so fast. My coworker took it then and it was her first time and she passed. I'm happy for her that she'll never understand the real struggle, but I'm still jealous.


----------



## leggo PE

MeowMeow said:


> I'm really super jealous of the people who took it in January 2021 because they got their results so fast. My coworker took it then and it was her first time and she passed. I'm happy for her that she'll never understand the real struggle, but I'm still jealous.


The more times you take the exam, the more you savor and value that little green box. And also, the results of the exam that you get don’t define what kind of engineer you are nor how good the designs you produce are!


----------



## Orchid PE

leggo PE said:


> And also, the results of the exam that you get don’t define what kind of engineer you are nor how good the designs you produce are!


False.


----------



## Orchid PE

Don't forget to register for the early results program. The deal with the early results program is to get feedback from candidates who performed exceptionally well on the exam, before grading the remaining exams. Candidates who, for example, achieved a score near 100 would provide feedback on specific questions that a) A majority of test takers got wrong, and b) Had numerous candidates contact NCEES about not enough information or incorrect information. If you are registered _and_ did well on the exam, you should be contacted within a week or so.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Also, everyone knows that NCEES will automatically pass you when you buy a pe stamp.
> 
> So: what stamp is your favorite and why?


I have two PE stamps, PASS ME!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I have two PE stamps, PASS ME!


NCEES ought to have a "pass 2, get one 1 free" policy.


----------



## Orchid PE

Some real winners from the Oct 2019 WTTS thread:

(In regards to scheduling the Controls cut score meeting)


> so ...folks who can't even manage to schedule a meeting in a timely fashion or run some tests through a scan-tron machine less than weeks hold the keys to our future .. great!!!!





> I found the director of exam services for NCEES on LinkedIn and it took a lot for me not to message him and ask him to come off these results a lil bit





> I'll send him a message hold on





> every minute and a half? In alternating languages, font sizes and colors ... well past the tipping point!!



(Cat saying results take 8-10 weeks)


> Nah. I feel like NCEES/Cat is just being petulant at this point.





>



(In regards to the wait time)


> This is ridiculous.





> This whole situation is just depressing





> i am so confused !!!!!!!!!!!





> GUESS WHAT
> I DEFINITELY passed and also DEFINITELY failed the exam.
> And I am definitely in whatever Phase this is.





> OMG 45 DAYS and No Results





> Engineers be like: OMG I woke up at 5:44 instead of 5:45 today. Must be a sign that results are dropping!





> My hand got carpal tunnel from f5'ing





> Is that what they call it these days?





> I see some of us are in the angry phase.
> The results come out when they come out. It is natural to be anxious (I am) but the release date is out of our control.
> I also dont understand why people are asking the chatroom employees when results would come out. Why would they provide anything other than the canned response?





> I'm actually not angry just getting tired of old timers on here pretending like since they had to wait for years for their results that we shouldn't push for a better service from the people we pay taxes to. It's like OK Boomer all over the place in here. So I figured I'd defend those that are frustrated.





> As a customer, 8-10 weeks is not a precise enough deadline. Now the issue is I don't have a choice and can't fire the NCEES. Which is what I'm complaining about. You guys on the other hand are defending them for their vagueness for some odd reason.





> That window is not acceptable to us. That is what we are complaining about. We just have no recourse because government. If you can agree to that then there is no argument. But acting like we have a choice is silly and acting like 8-10 week window is fine is silly.





> But every project i worked on had a concrete release day i never told my clients I will submit the project within a 14 day window. Everytime i missed the date I let them know in advance. Yes, we have delays but we also notify.





> Acting like they owe you an explanation as to why you haven't gotten your results before the window they give you is absurd.





> They owe a more precise window in my opinion.





> Client: So when are you going to get that thing done for us?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok, good to know but looking back on records, you typically have gotten it done around 6 weeks or so. Any odd chance it’ll be closer to 6 weeks or 8 rather than 10?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok….so how far along are you?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Ok, can you give us any idea of what has been done to date and what needs done before you can deliver? Do you need to hold a meeting?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: Look, it’s the holidays and people need to plan projects for next year that are dependent on the results of your thing.
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: So you’re saying 10 weeks?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks.
> 
> Client: And if you don’t deliver in “8 to 10” weeks, nothing happens…..because?
> 
> Professional: 8 to 10 weeks (or more).
> 
> Client: Sigh……


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Look man, the October 2019 was real rough for some reason. It was my first time taking the exam....my first wait....and it was excruciating. I think that since so many people were getting worked up, it made me get more worked up. This past April the wait didn't feel as bad. I think this wait is going to be the worst for me though. I'll do my best to not to get hysterical on you all. But if it gets to be December 13th and we still don't have results....I can't promise I won't be saying a lot of bad words and walking around looking crazy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

As evidenced above October '19 f$%^ing suuuuuucked. Every so often I'll go back and re-read a WttS or the equivalent thread. But I'm not touching Oct '19. People were just awful.



MeowMeow said:


> Look man, the October 2019 was real rough for some reason. It was my first time taking the exam....my first wait....and it was excruciating. I think that since so many people were getting worked up, it made me get more worked up.


Oct '19 released in 48 days and people were losing their s%^t. Oct '20 released in 53 days! And everyone generally remained calm. The difference was everyone _knew _ when the release was coming in 2020 whereas no one had a clue in 2019 when things would drop. 

April 2021 was for all intents and purposes, a normal predictable April wait.



MeowMeow said:


> But if it gets to be December 13th and we still don't have results....I can't promise I won't be saying a lot of bad words and walking around looking crazy.


I'd be pretty surprised if the initial release hasn't happened by Dec 13. 
Your waiting on Kansas? Yeah, you'll definitely know before then. Can't say the same for those in Georgia, Hawaii, or Pennsylvania.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Wait, we pay taxes to NCEES?


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd be pretty surprised if the initial release hasn't happened by Dec 13.
> Your waiting on Kansas? Yeah, you'll definitely know before then. Can't say the same for those in Georgia, Hawaii, or Pennsylvania.


Pennsylvania has historically been a day one release. Apr 2021, Oct 2020, I *think* Oct 2019 IIRC.

But it's okay, Maryland isn't that much more special!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> As evidenced above October '19 f$%^ing suuuuuucked. Every so often I'll go back and re-read a WttS or the equivalent thread. But I'm not touching Oct '19. People were just awful.
> 
> 
> Oct '19 released in 48 days and people were losing their s%^t. Oct '20 released in 53 days! And everyone generally remained calm. The difference was everyone _knew _ when the release was coming in 2020 whereas no one had a clue in 2019 when things would drop.
> 
> April 2021 was for all intents and purposes, a normal predictable April wait.
> 
> 
> I'd be pretty surprised if the initial release hasn't happened by Dec 13.
> Your waiting on Kansas? Yeah, you'll definitely know before then. Can't say the same for those in Georgia, Hawaii, or Pennsylvania.


We won't talk about CO.


----------



## Liz06

leggo PE said:


> The more times you take the exam, the more you savor and value that little green box. And also, the results of the exam that you get don’t define what kind of engineer you are nor how good the designs you produce are!


Really love your comment!


----------



## Orchid PE

MeowMeow said:


> Look man, the October 2019 was real rough for some reason. It was my first time taking the exam....my first wait....and it was excruciating. I think that since so many people were getting worked up, it made me get more worked up. This past April the wait didn't feel as bad. I think this wait is going to be the worst for me though. I'll do my best to not to get hysterical on you all. But if it gets to be December 13th and we still don't have results....I can't promise I won't be saying a lot of bad words and walking around looking crazy.



You're all good. It's just amazing that some people were actually getting frustrated with _NCEES_.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole2015 said:


> Pennsylvania has historically been a day one release. Apr 2021, Oct 2020, I *think* Oct 2019 IIRC.


You're incorrect on the first part. I've been monitoring Pennsylvania a lot longer than a year. I'm from there! They're historically one of the most delayed States when it comes to releasing results.

When I warn people that they should expect a State to have delays, it's because I've got the receipts. I don't troll. 

This is the quintessential Pee-Ay release:








PA Results...


So according to PCS I passed the Civil Structural but I haven't gotten anything from NCEES yet. Everyone I know from PA that took the test with me passed so I am beginning to question what is posted on PCS. Is it too early to celebrate? I already told my boss that I passed so I would hate to...




engineerboards.com


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Wait, we pay taxes to NCEES?


Sure thing! Look at you paystub. It's listed in the other deductions section as "Armento Cacas"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> We won't talk about CO.


Oh yeah, forgot about them. I love how every year I tell the Coloradans that they'll be cursing DORA in December, and they're always like "but DORA is great, so easy to work with, blah blah blah". Then December rolls around and they become








FWIW, people should not *expect* results on the first day from the following States (not exhaustive list)

Vermont
Rhode Island
Connecticut
Massachusetts
New Jersey
Pennsylvania
DC
Georgia
Florida
Mississippi
Illinois
Minnesota
South Dakota
Texas
Montana
Colorado
Hawaii
A few of those *may* release on the first day, most won't.

The New England states are hit or miss. Generally one should expect a release after Day 1.
Texas is afternoon of Day 1 or morning of Day 2. It's a coin toss which will happen.
Minnesota(?), South Dakota, Hawaii, DC are "mailing" States and rarely release on Day 1. All but Hawaii are typically day 2
Pennsylvania -historically so awful and disorganized that no one should honestly expect them to release on Day 1. _Best to plan for the worst and hope for the best._
New Jersey, Illinois, and Massachusetts are PCS or CTS States/Commonwealth and that means to expect delays. Also New Jersey is still New Jersey.
Colorado, Minnesota, Montana, Texas, Mississippi and Florida appear to have internal things they need to do before they release.
And let's not forget that there is always that one random State that has a random hiccup and things gets delayed one or more days. It's basically impossible to predict who will be _that_ State in advance.

I tell people this not to troll, or start a panic. But to set expectations in advanced so people don't freak out when they're State hasn't released by 4pm on day 1.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is the quintessential Pee-Ay release:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PA Results...
> 
> 
> So according to PCS I passed the Civil Structural but I haven't gotten anything from NCEES yet. Everyone I know from PA that took the test with me passed so I am beginning to question what is posted on PCS. Is it too early to celebrate? I already told my boss that I passed so I would hate to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


I just scanned through that thread. What a bunch of crap they went through!


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> Oh yeah, forgot about them. I love how every year I tell the Coloradans that they'll be cursing DORA in December, and they're always like "but DORA is great, so easy to work with, blah blah blah". Then December rolls around and they become
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, people should not *expect* results on the first day from the following States (not exhaustive list)
> 
> Vermont
> Rhode Island
> Connecticut
> Massachusetts
> New Jersey
> Pennsylvania
> DC
> Georgia
> Florida
> Mississippi
> Illinois
> Minnesota
> South Dakota
> Texas
> Montana
> Colorado
> Hawaii
> A few of those *may* release on the first day, most won't.
> 
> The New England states are hit or miss. Generally one should expect a release after Day 1.
> Texas is afternoon of Day 1 or morning of Day 2. It's a coin toss which will happen.
> Minnesota(?), South Dakota, Hawaii, DC are "mailing" States and rarely release on Day 1. All but Hawaii are typically day 2
> Pennsylvania -historically so awful and disorganized that no one should honestly expect them to release on Day 1. _Best to plan for the worst and hope for the best._
> New Jersey, Illinois, and Massachusetts are PCS or CTS States/Commonwealth and that means to expect delays. Also New Jersey is still New Jersey.
> Colorado, Minnesota, Montana, Texas, Mississippi and Florida appear to have internal things they need to do before they release.
> And let's not forget that there is always that one random State that has a random hiccup and things gets delayed one or more days. It's basically impossible to predict who will be _that_ State in advance.
> 
> I tell people this not to troll, or start a panic. But to set expectations in advanced so people don't freak out when they're State hasn't released by 4pm on day 1.


What about New York?


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Pennsylvania -historically so awful and disorganized that no one should honestly expect them to release on Day 1. _Best to plan for the worst and hope for the best._


I mean, looking back through the threads, PA has been a day 1 release for the last three exams. They've been day 1 or 2 for the last six exams dating back to Apr 2018. Day 1 or 2 since Oct 2016, except for Oct 2017 when they were a Day 3 state. Still not bad.

I want to know what the hell happened in 2015 (both Apr and Oct) when they were day 19 and day 11, respectively!

For the fun of it, I took the last 10 exams in PA and averaged the release times. Average release for April exams (5) was 39 days. October exams was 45 days. So, I like my chances of getting my result anywhere from Dec 6-10, with a chance it could be Dec 13-17 if EVERYTHING is delayed until that week.

Data don't lie lol.


DuranDuran PE said:


> I just scanned through that thread. What a bunch of crap they went through!


I went through that one this morning for goofs and it was both sad, frustrating, and hilarious all at the same time!


----------



## Orchid PE

It's best to assume PA will be at least day 2.


----------



## Orchid PE

What sucked about Oct '19 release was that day 1 was Thursday, day 2 Friday, and day 3 (really day 5) the following Monday. That weekend was really hard on folks.


----------



## steel

Orchid PE said:


> It's best to assume PA will be at least day 2.


I know every streak has to come to an end at some point, but I like their 3-exam day-1 streak they have! Should have drafted PA in the first round when I had the chance!


----------



## Orchid PE

Previous releases have no affect nor correlation on future releases.

It comes down to who is working those days and if all the computers/databases/systems/internet/etc. is all working.

It's best to assume PA will be at least day 2. Worst thing anyone can do it get their hopes up for day 1. Plan for day 2, hope for day 1.


----------



## steel

I think you're taking me way too seriously lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

October 2019 was terrible. I really thought that we were going to get results a week before Christmas!

April 2021 was interesting... I was convinced we were going to get results by Memorial Day. They waited another 4 days or so. 

All you can do is wait. It doesn't feel good. It's annoying as hell and frustrating beyond belief. I don't have any kind words about the wait. It's terrible. 

Any frustration you guys feel over the next month or so is totally justified.


----------



## steel

See, NCEES tells you 8-10 weeks for a reason. For reference, that would be Dec 17-31 this time. They want to look better by delivering it in 6-8 weeks instead!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So, I heard that Toronto closed the doors way too early (I think it was Toronto). The doors closed at 7:15 AM which is crazy early. A lot of people didn't get in. Anybody know anything about that?


----------



## steel

What time did the exam authorization say? Mine said 6:45 (Pittsburgh) so if you weren't there by 7:15 and they closed the doors, that's probably appropriate.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> So, I heard that Toronto closed the doors way too early (I think it was Toronto). The doors closed at 7:15 AM which is crazy early. A lot of people didn't get in. Anybody know anything about that?


I saw a post on reddit about that!!! My authorization said to report to ours by 7:15. I was curious if that time was different in different locations. But the person on reddit said like 20-30 people were turned away! which is insane!


----------



## Orchid PE

My exam authorization said to report at 7:15 AM. I arrived there much earlier, as did everyone else, but the doors were not closed early.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MeowMeow said:


> I saw a post on reddit about that!!! My authorization said to report to ours by 7:15. I was curious if that time was different in different locations. But the person on reddit said like 20-30 people were turned away! which is insane!


Mine said report by 7:15, but they could not close the doors until 7:45. There was one no show.


----------



## DLD PE

I had a dream I finished the first half early, went out for pizza, fell asleep and didn't make it back to the second half of the exam until it was halfway over.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

It didn't sound right. Our doors closed around at 8 AM (maybe 7:50?), when they started reading the instructions. 7:15 sounds unreasonable.


----------



## Orchid PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I had a dream I finished the first half early, went out for pizza, fell asleep and didn't make it back to the second half of the exam until it was halfway over.


Before or after you passed?


----------



## Orchid PE

If you're still having dreams about the PE exam after passing, it's probably time to talk to a doctor.


----------



## DLD PE

Orchid PE said:


> Before or after you passed?


This was before my first CBT attempt in December 2020


----------



## DLD PE

Orchid PE said:


> If you're still having dreams about the PE exam after passing, it's probably time to talk to a doctor.


Yes I still have dreams about it, but I also still have dreams about college exams once in a while, 20 years later.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Yes I still have dreams about it, but I also still have dreams about college exams once in a while, 20 years later.


I still have dreams about waiting tables, and I haven't done that in.... 19 years?


----------



## Orchid PE

Y'all dream about interesting things.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> I saw a post on reddit about that!!! My authorization said to report to ours by 7:15. I was curious if that time was different in different locations. But the person on reddit said like 20-30 people were turned away! which is insane!


Whoa! That's craWere they like 7:16 late or 7:55 late?

I seem to recall having to show up around 7:15, but they didn't even open the doors until that time. It was probably another 20-25 minutes before they got everyone through the doors. They didn't turn away anyone who was in line. They started pretty late both times too.



Orchid PE said:


> If you're still having dreams about the PE exam after passing, it's probably time to talk to a doctor.


nah, it's pretty normal. It's happened to me a few times over the years. I just quickly remember that I already passed the exam and then change the dream.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Whoa! That's craWere they like 7:16 late or 7:55 late?
> 
> I seem to recall having to show up around 7:15, but they didn't even open the doors until that time. It was probably another 20-25 minutes before they got everyone through the doors. They didn't turn away anyone who was in line. They started pretty late both times too.
> 
> 
> nah, it's pretty normal. It's happened to me a few times over the years. I just quickly remember that I already passed the exam and then change the dream.


The poster said they were denied entry at 7:10 am. Here is a link to the post


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> The poster said they were denied entry at 7:10 am. Here is a link to the post



No way that someone should be denied entry at 7:15 AM, regardless of what their exam authorization stated. Unless they were an hour or more late, ridiculous.


----------



## Orchid PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> nah, it's pretty normal


I don't think I ever once had an exam dream. That sounds like some serious anxiety issues.


----------



## Be-n

MeowMeow said:


> The poster said they were denied entry at 7:10 am. Here is a link to the post



The only outcome that I would be satisfied with is that NCEES organizes another exam for this group in the next week or so and pays them for their travel and hotel. These exams require months of commitment, thousands of dollars for prep courses, time off, traveling, hotel... They can't just tell those people sorry, come back in 6 months (for SE exam takers) or come back in January to take a completely different exam (CBT for PE).


----------



## ABHIJ

Somebody in my office said that since this is the last paper based exam for PE Civil, the results are more likely to be released sooner than the usual time. Is this something might happen?


----------



## steel

ABHIJ said:


> Somebody in my office said that since this is the last paper based exam for PE Civil, the results are more likely to be released sooner than the usual time. Is this something might happen?


Unreasonable to expect this. Sure, it _might _happen early, but do not rely on that, We don't know what the cut score is, what the process needs to be, what can and will go wrong between when NCEES releases to states and when states decide to authorize the release to the examinees, etc.

I know Texas and one other state completely redefine how the passing and failing results are presented, so there's that too.

tl;dr - Too many variables to just assume this time will be any different than previous exams.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> nah, it's pretty normal. It's happened to me a few times over the years. I just quickly remember that I already passed the exam and then change the dream.


This is exactly what happened a few months ago. I dreamt I was taking the exam, but called out in my dream I already passed it. That's when NCEES stepped into the dream and changed the rules to make us all take it annually to keep our license.


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> That's when NCEES stepped into the dream and changed the rules to make us all take it annually to keep our license.


Sounds like a true nightmare.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> The poster said they were denied entry at 7:10 am. Here is a link to the post



ughh that's a sucky situation. I *think* I understand why they won't administer another exam, but I still feel awful for those that got robbed of the opportunity to take the test in October. I would hope that NCEES finds some way to make things right for those candidates. It's little consolation that whatever temp-agency-like subcontractor administered the exam _may_ lose future contracts or get penalized.

To answer the question on everyone's mind: no I would not expect this to delay the release of the results for everyone else. At least not directly. People in the past have heard me talk about how NCEES has to investigate incidents surrounding the exam, and this is sort of an example of that. Usually they're looking at incidences of potential cheating: cell phones and electronics; writing in books, non-bound notes, general belligerence, etc. I suspect those investigations are one of the longer poles in the schedule and since NCEES has limited staff they can't easily crash the effort. One would think that the number of investigations is proportional to the number of exam sites and number of examinees.



structurenole15 said:


> No way that someone should be denied entry at 7:15 AM, regardless of what their exam authorization stated. Unless they were an hour or more late, ridiculous.


Inclined to agree, but with the caveat that I don't know what the exam authorization stated. If it said be in line be 6:45, and the line was empty at 7:10, then yeah everyone after 7:10 should be SOL. But it doesn't read like that was the situation here.



ABHIJ said:


> Somebody in my office said that since this is the last paper based exam for PE Civil, the results are more likely to be released sooner than the usual time. Is this something might happen?


No way! Maybe this is the first time a release happens in November, but if it is it'll be on Nov 30 (Day 39); and it would be an artifact of the way the calendar fell this year. And to be clear: I'm not predicting a Nov 30 release.

January's release was an outlier with special circumstances that won't ever get repeated. April 2021 was a normal April administration, and this looks to be a typical October too. They still have to do all the normal work and documentation that they would in any other administration, e.g. see above on investigations. 


structurenole15 said:


> I know Texas and one other state completely redefine how the passing and failing results are presented, so there's that too.


Texas is the only State that gives candidates their score if they passed. We don't actually know if it's Texas or NCEES that prepares that score. What we do know if that it's hard to derive the cut score from the Texas passing scores. The curve or formulation does not appear to be completely linear.

There are a few States (I think Georgia and Alabama) that per State Law give bonus points to vets and/or disable vets, but I've never seen how this works in practice. And I'd be scared to consider how that works when a licensed PE who barely failed the exam tries to apply via comity to a third State. Seems like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> This is exactly what happened a few months ago. I dreamt I was taking the exam, but called out in my dream I already passed it. That's when NCEES stepped into the dream and changed the rules to make us all take it annually to keep our license.


You need better lucid dreaming skills.


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

so is this the last official suck with everything going virtual after this?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Orchid PE said:


> I don't think I ever once had an exam dream. That sounds like some serious anxiety issues.


I had a couple of exam dreams leading up to the exam. It's pretty common.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Be-n said:


> The only outcome that I would be satisfied with is that NCEES organizes another exam for this group in the next week or so and pays them for their travel and hotel. These exams require months of commitment, thousands of dollars for prep courses, time off, traveling, hotel... They can't just tell those people sorry, come back in 6 months (for SE exam takers) or come back in January to take a completely different exam (CBT for PE).


You're right - they should...but they probably won't.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> This is exactly what happened a few months ago. I dreamt I was taking the exam, but called out in my dream I already passed it. That's when NCEES stepped into the dream and changed the rules to make us all take it annually to keep our license.


that's not a dream, that's a nightmare!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery PE said:


> so is this the last official suck with everything going virtual after this?


It doesn't have to be. Perhaps, we can keep an open thread for rolling results. I think the CBT results take 2 weeks (Wednesday to Wednesday?). So, maybe we can help the folks who have to wait 14 agonizing days. 

We have to do it in the most non-cynical way possible though...Some of us had to wait 40+ days for our results.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Whoa! That's craWere they like 7:16 late or 7:55 late?
> 
> I seem to recall having to show up around 7:15, but they didn't even open the doors until that time. It was probably another 20-25 minutes before they got everyone through the doors. They didn't turn away anyone who was in line. They started pretty late both times too.


The more I read about these stories, the more thankful I am to have tested in MD. I didn't experience anything nearly as stressful as this. The proctors in MD gave you a reasonable number of chances to correct any issues. When I saw something go left at the exam, I felt zero remorse because the proctors went over a specific rule like 10 times. Like no hoodies... no stapled papers... no smart watches/watches that make noise, etc. There were times when they didn't even put you out, just confiscated the contraband mid-exam and let you keep taking the exam.


----------



## steel

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> It doesn't have to be. Perhaps, we can keep an open thread for rolling results. I think the CBT results take 2 weeks (Wednesday to Wednesday?). So, maybe we can help the folks who have to wait 14 agonizing days.
> 
> We have to do it in the most non-cynical way possible though...Some of us had to wait 40+ days for our results.


I like this idea. Like just make a 2022 CBT WTTS, then a 2023, then a 2024, and so forth.

Could still do ones like these for the last few SE exams, though.


----------



## CivilPE2022

Does anyone know when is the last day to sign up for the 1Q 2022 Civil PE exam? I know registration starts on November 1st, but when is the lady day?


----------



## DLD PE

I'm just so glad I don't have to take or worry about this thing anymore, unless it's in one of my lucid dreams.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Does anyone know when is the last day to sign up for the 1Q 2022 Civil PE exam? I know registration starts on November 1st, but when is the lady day?


I think it just sort of stays open. I have never done a CBT so have no idea how it actually works. It seems like you go online and pick a date that works for you from the available appt times.


----------



## steel

In case anyone is still dumb enough to try the whole "register for the next exam" tactic, here's what it will show you. I was curious what it would say now that the next exam is CBT, so I took a brief look:



Probably won't change until the day that your state gives NCEES approval to release your results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Tmanwatery PE said:


> so is this the last official suck with everything going virtual after this?


Pretty much. The SE's will still have a wait period for a at least four more sessions. But I don't have any plans to recreate this bi-annual thread for them. Generally speaking they've all gone though this as PE candidates and they "know the drill", that and I have zero background on the SE exam and couldn't really provide any insight.



civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> It doesn't have to be. Perhaps, we can keep an open thread for rolling results. I think the CBT results take 2 weeks (Wednesday to Wednesday?). So, maybe we can help the folks who have to wait 14 agonizing days.


Maybe that's an option? IDK. IIRC examinees get their results the Wednesday the week after they take the exam. If so then the longest people have to wait it nine days; and as few as three days. For such as short period it might not be worth having a Q&A and ranting thread. I do like the rolling results open thread idea.



civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> The more I read about these stories, the more thankful I am to have tested in MD.


You're right. I think we had it pretty good here. Whatever contractor they used had their act together and there was _usually_ a board member or staff there to help things out. I'm not sure how common that was at other testing locations. 



structurenole15 said:


> I like this idea. Like just make a 2022 CBT WTTS, then a 2023, then a 2024, and so forth.
> 
> Could still do ones like these for the last few SE exams, though.


If there is sufficient interest then I (or someone else) could start a thread. I/someone would have to rewrite the opening post as most of it is irrelevant to the CBT.

I'd strongly defer to the SE's if they'd want such a thread. They tend to have their own thing going in their subforum.



CivilPE2022 said:


> Does anyone know when is the last day to sign up for the 1Q 2022 Civil PE exam? I know registration starts on November 1st, but when is the lady day?


IIRC its open registration. You just pick a day with an open slot. Maybe someone who's registered for a CBT can provide insight? @DuranDuran PE


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> IIRC its open registration. You just pick a day with an open slot. Maybe someone who's registered for a CBT can provide insight? @DuranDuran PE


If I remember from my FE days, as recently as 2016, you can pick any day that works for you. I took it on a Wednesday, but only because I was unemployed and that was a day of the week I didn't have any grad school courses. I got my results I think a week later.

Also, forgot my calculator and had to frantically call my sister to walk her through how to get into my house and find it and have her fight through morning rush hour traffic to bring it to me. I got it for the second half of the test at least!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> IIRC its open registration. You just pick a day with an open slot. Maybe someone who's registered for a CBT can provide insight? @DuranDuran PE


Correct. It's open registration. I first took the CBT on Dec 1st, and when I didn't pass I was able to re-register that day. You pay the fee first, then you can schedule your next exam. You may pick up to three exam sites IIRC, then scroll through the calendar to see available dates. For example, I had the option to re-take in January, but figured it was too soon. I could have taken in late February, but saw a Saturday date available in March, so I grabbed that one, figuring I wouldn't have to burn a vacation day, plus have a bit more time to prepare.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Pretty much. The SE's will still have a wait period for a at least four more sessions. But I don't have any plans to recreate this bi-annual thread for them. Generally speaking they've all gone though this as PE candidates and they "know the drill", that and I have zero background on the SE exam and couldn't really provide any insight.
> 
> 
> Maybe that's an option? IDK. IIRC examinees get their results the Wednesday the week after they take the exam. If so then the longest people have to wait it nine days; and as few as three days. For such as short period it might not be worth having a Q&A and ranting thread. I do like the rolling results open thread idea.
> 
> 
> You're right. I think we had it pretty good here. Whatever contractor they used had their act together and there was _usually_ a board member or staff there to help things out. I'm not sure how common that was at other testing locations.
> 
> 
> If there is sufficient interest then I (or someone else) could start a thread. I/someone would have to rewrite the opening post as most of it is irrelevant to the CBT.
> 
> I'd strongly defer to the SE's if they'd want such a thread. They tend to have their own thing going in their subforum.
> 
> 
> IIRC its open registration. You just pick a day with an open slot. Maybe someone who's registered for a CBT can provide insight? @DuranDuran PE


As one of the sad sacks who will be testing P&P in April for the SE, and one of the few who stalk visit WTTS, I don't feel the need to have a WTTS for like 6 people.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Wow! It's November 2 and you guys are doing so good! Holding steady in Phase 1?


----------



## steel

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Wow! It's November 2 and you guys are doing so good! Holding steady in Phase 1?


I'd say I am firmly in stage 1, and probably will be for another week or so. It might be overconfidence (I hope not) but I felt very strong walking out of the exam and even tried my best to estimate my potential score. I figure I got about 50/80 right, and if I managed to work out a few more on each session, I'm in a good spot.

And that means that even if I didn't get through it, I hope I'm close enough that the next attempt will be smoother than even this one (second attempt).


----------



## morphe83 PE

First time taking Civil -Structural October exam, and already went through all phases described in less than 10 days   Wonder how I am going to survive the remaining "at least" 30 days....Thank you for sharing at least I feel less guilty acting like I am, I need to find a hobby?! psychometric analysis May be  I am a hopeless case.


----------



## steel

morphe83 said:


> First time taking Civil -Structural October exam, and already went through all phases described in less than 10 days   Wonder how I am going to survive the remaining "at least" 30 days....Thank you for sharing at least I feel less guilty acting like I am, I need to find a hobby?! psychometric analysis May be  I am a hopeless case.


Need a hobby?








EB Mafia


Looking to see if there would be any interest in starting up an EB Mafia game? For those who haven’t heard of it, you basically have a few players who are secretly members of the mafia, and they try to eliminate all the other players before being discovered. RULES: Welcome to EB Mafia! Below...




engineerboards.com


----------



## leggo PE

morphe83 said:


> First time taking Civil -Structural October exam, and already went through all phases described in less than 10 days   Wonder how I am going to survive the remaining "at least" 30 days....Thank you for sharing at least I feel less guilty acting like I am, I need to find a hobby?! psychometric analysis May be  I am a hopeless case.


Spamming is great for stress relief!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## DLD PE

leggo PE said:


> Spamming is great for stress relief!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2021 75k Spam Thread?
> 
> 
> Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


EB Mafia is more fun. I started out as a Spammer in October '19, but EB Mafia became my guiding light.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I am interested in EB Mafia, but feel very overwhelmed by it. Like it's a lot of reading, and I feel like there are so many rules established that I would have to go back and read a ton of pages to understand how it all works.... and it just seems like a lot of work.


----------



## DLD PE

MeowMeow said:


> I am interested in EB Mafia, but feel very overwhelmed by it. Like it's a lot of reading, and I feel like there are so many rules established that I would have to go back and read a ton of pages to understand how it all works.... and it just seems like a lot of work.


It's easy. Not as overwhelming as you might think. It's fun too.


----------



## Orchid PE

MeowMeow said:


> I am interested in EB Mafia, but feel very overwhelmed by it. Like it's a lot of reading, and I feel like there are so many rules established that I would have to go back and read a ton of pages to understand how it all works.... and it just seems like a lot of work.


Yes. Spam is life.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MeowMeow said:


> I am interested in EB Mafia, but feel very overwhelmed by it. Like it's a lot of reading, and I feel like there are so many rules established that I would have to go back and read a ton of pages to understand how it all works.... and it just seems like a lot of work.


Most of the reading is storytelling, and really kind of optional (but we have some good writers, so is worth the read) There is one big block of text for the rules, which are posted at the beginning of each round, but other than that, just following is helpful. Or do what i do, vote blind and hope for the best!


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Most of the reading is storytelling, and really kind of optional (but we have some good writers, so is worth the read) There is one big block of text for the rules, which are posted at the beginning of each round, but other than that, just following is helpful. Or do what i do, vote blind and hope for the best!


Some of us do better the less we know! And to be clear, I'm talking about me, not Vhab lol.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Some of us do better the less we know! And to be clear, I'm talking about me, not Vhab lol.


Duran is right, I don't do well no matter how much I know.


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Some of us do better the less we know! And to be clear, I'm talking about me, not Vhab lol.


False, since I'm usually a kamikaze townie.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> I am interested in EB Mafia, but feel very overwhelmed by it. Like it's a lot of reading, and I feel like there are so many rules established that I would have to go back and read a ton of pages to understand how it all works.... and it just seems like a lot of work.


I had absolutely no idea what I was doing before I jumped into my first game last week, and it turned out to be super fun! Don't be afraid to ask questions!

The main rules you just need to know: 

1) You have to find out who is mafia. Nobody knows except for the members of the mafia.
2) Everyone, including mafia, votes during the day for one other player. The player with the most votes is eliminated. 
3) The mafia members also vote amongst themselves to eliminate a player. 
4) The townspeople win when there are no mafia members left.
5) Mafia wins when there are more of them than townspeople.


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> Need a hobby?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB Mafia
> 
> 
> Looking to see if there would be any interest in starting up an EB Mafia game? For those who haven’t heard of it, you basically have a few players who are secretly members of the mafia, and they try to eliminate all the other players before being discovered. RULES: Welcome to EB Mafia! Below...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


I am a full time mom and have a full time job, and the little free time I have left I am spending it stressing about the outcome of that 8h misery lol glad found this support group  to help go through those next weeks., let me try to figure out that Mafia game after I figure out how NCEES comes up with a cutting score, I am almost there lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> I am interested in EB Mafia, but feel very overwhelmed by it. Like it's a lot of reading, and I feel like there are so many rules established that I would have to go back and read a ton of pages to understand how it all works.... and it just seems like a lot of work.



I'll just echo everything @DuranDuran PE , @vhab49_PE , @structurenole15 said above. It's fun and easy to follow once you start playing.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

realistically I estimate 30 minutes a day of reading and responding, broken in to multiple 5 minute increments.
But sometimes it gets spicy and I spend more time than that.

Some other sites are super hardcore and require multiple hours a day, but we keep it pretty causal.


----------



## leggo PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> EB Mafia is more fun. I started out as a Spammer in October '19, but EB Mafia became my guiding light.


But mafia is NOT good for stress relief!


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Of course spamming is good fun and stress relief too


----------



## DLD PE

Spamming is fun, but so is voting to "off" someone just because you're pissed off you didn't get results today.


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> Spamming is fun, but so is voting to "off" someone just because you're pissed off you didn't get results today.


Or voting to off someone cause they just gave you a bad vibe that particular morning lol


----------



## Liz06

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Wow! It's November 2 and you guys are doing so good! Holding steady in Phase 1?


No really!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Spamming is fun, but so is voting to "off" someone just because you're pissed off you didn't get results today.


I feel like this is an early set up to get my voted out sometime in early December.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I feel like this is an early set up to get my voted out sometime in early December.


----------



## txjennah PE

Both spamming and mafia are so much fun! There's a good community of folks here, which is why I'm still here 3 years after passing my PE exam


----------



## leggo PE

One is allowed to spam and play mafia, of course! But spamming is only a select season of the year (for now), and EB is yearround. They are different!


----------



## hht986

it's been almost two weeks and the results are not out yet.


----------



## leggo PE

hht986 said:


> it's been almost two weeks and the results are not out yet.


No surprise there! Come spam!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

hht986 said:


> it's been almost two weeks and the results are not out yet.


Yeah! Come spam with us!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

hht986 said:


> it's been almost two weeks and the results are not out yet.


Join us in EB Mafia


----------



## leggo PE

There’s a spam push going on right now! It’s a fun communal activity, to reach a goal of spam that is much more achievable and fun to reach with spam friends. To spam is to be cool!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## leggo PE

Gosh, it’s quiet in here today…


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I think we're just not to the point of starting to freak out a little yet maybe!


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> I think we're just not to the point of starting to freak out a little yet maybe!


Give it until thanksgiving. People will start freaking out and yelling "It's the last pencil and paper PE exam, what's taking so long?"


----------



## leggo PE

The spam can’t wait!


----------



## Spitfire6532

How much spam would be required to beat the all-time spam record?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> I think we're just not to the point of starting to freak out a little yet maybe!


----------



## leggo PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> How much spam would be required to beat the all-time spam record?



Are you asking about amount of spam that one person did in one session or in their entire tenure on EB? Or the largest spam thread ever?


----------



## Spitfire6532

I was wondering what the largest spam thread was, but would love to hear the answer to all of the above if you know it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> How much spam would be required to beat the all-time spam record?


Oct 2019 spam thread had 23,491 posts.

The April 2014 thread, which was also a memorial thread, was 73,443 posts long.

I seem to recall there being k spam threads earlier than that, but I can't find them. I think a few got to pretty high numbers, but I doubt anything got as high as those two.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Are you asking about amount of spam that one person did in one session or in their entire tenure on EB? Or the largest spam thread ever?





Spitfire6532 said:


> I was wondering what the largest spam thread was, but would love to hear the answer to all of the above if you know it!


@matt267 PE


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I was wondering what the largest spam thread was, but would love to hear the answer to all of the above if you know it!





23,493 Spams, 1175 pages, October 2019, the exam which will live in infamy.


----------



## DLD PE

hht986 said:


> it's been almost two weeks and the results are not out yet.


I don't think results are coming out today.


----------



## Spitfire6532

DuranDuran PE said:


> I don't think results are coming out today.


But maybe tomorrow, I think tomorrow for sure actually.


----------



## Spitfire6532




----------



## Spitfire6532

Well final messages of 356 after starting at 13, total spam count of 343, I will count that as a success. As MeowMeow has informed me that the timer is removed for supporting members, keep your eyes out for another spam attempt as a supporting member 

Unofficial spam record for 1 hour as a non-supporting member: 343 spams!

Break my record if you dare!

Shouts out to @MeowMeow for being there during the spam!


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## Spitfire6532

Officially a supporting member, stay posted for the future spam record attempt.


----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

Wow everyone I apologize I thought I was on the spam page  that turned out to be a fitting meme


----------



## DLD PE

@MeowMeow FIFY


----------



## tdeckcox

I saw people posting CBT results yesterday and almost had an emotional breakdown. Only like, an unknown number of weeks left, right?


----------



## steel

The little known secret is that it's not the spam thread, but THIS thread that NCEES watches! Until this thread gets to over 500 posts, the results won't be released!


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> The little known secret is that it's not the spam thread, but THIS thread that NCEES watches! Until this thread gets to over 500 posts, the results won't be released!


They watch everything and everyone, including themselves.


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> They watch everything and everyone, including themselves.
> 
> View attachment 24197


Did you make this? You got the name wrong! That's treason!


----------



## steel

Okay, looking back at old WTTS threads, why was Oct 2018 only 3 pages, 47 posts, and nobody said anything after Nov. 29? 









Oct 2018 Post Exam Wait - Welcome to the Suck


I stopped worrying about it, I just do my regular things, like continue going to school and check my emails. I'm kind of in the same boat. Take care of the kids, survive the holidays, and keep cranking out projects at work. I feel like I don't really have the time to obsess over the test...




engineerboards.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> The little known secret is that it's not the spam thread, but THIS thread that NCEES watches! Until this thread gets to over 500 posts, the results won't be released!


Well I'm glad I whiskey-ed and "spammed" in this thread on accident last night then!!!! Unintentionally doin my part to help get to 500.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

tdeckcox said:


> I saw people posting CBT results yesterday and almost had an emotional breakdown. Only like, an unknown number of weeks left, right?


Come spam with us in the meantime!!! Spamming is fun!!! 

October 2021 15k Spam Thread


----------



## DLD PE

tdeckcox said:


> I saw people posting CBT results yesterday and almost had an emotional breakdown. Only like, an unknown number of weeks left, right?


Spamming helps prevent breakdowns.

Playing EB Mafia definitely helps prevent breakdowns.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> Okay, looking back at old WTTS threads, why was Oct 2018 only 3 pages, 47 posts, and nobody said anything after Nov. 29?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 2018 Post Exam Wait - Welcome to the Suck
> 
> 
> I stopped worrying about it, I just do my regular things, like continue going to school and check my emails. I'm kind of in the same boat. Take care of the kids, survive the holidays, and keep cranking out projects at work. I feel like I don't really have the time to obsess over the test...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


That was the first version of the WttS.

Prior to April '19: During every testing administration people would start new threads to ask a questions, or rant, or whatever about the exam and the wait. It was always the same the questions or arguments being posed. The vets would bounce between the threads and try to answer the same questions that they answered six months prior... or sometimes they would just troll. Inevitably one or two of those threads would take off and become the default "waiting thread" for that administration. You can think of those threads as proto-WttS.

These were the dominant threads the session I passed (oct 2014):









Results Delayed this year


Read December 2014 licensure exchange page 15. In upcoming events, Dec 9-10 meeting for PE Petroleum cut score. So the PE Petroleum cut score has to be finalized and the results tallied. 8-10 weeks it is.




engineerboards.com













39... I mean... 40 days


+/- 30 days after the test is my prediction on when we will receive results. Ok maybe my tolerance is a little conservative but I'm definately thinking first week of December for Texas. What are y'all thinking?




engineerboards.com













Could Today be It?


NCEES website is currently down for maintenance!!




engineerboards.com













In Summary?


Can someone who has been following all the threads please summarize what is being thrown around on all the other boards regarding results. There was a lot being thrown around...




engineerboards.com





There were a few others, a couple of which were deleted because they got out of hand. i.e.: pencil lead









Graphite / Administration Troubles - Joke or no?


There have a lot of joke threads regarding results. Was the talk of scoring issues last Friday just another comical adventure or was it based on solid 4th hand gossip from a surveying meeting in New Jersey?




engineerboards.com





_Ahh the memories!_


Oct 2014 is the prototypic example. It was like that every six months. It was difficult for the PE candidates to track of what was going on. It was difficult for the well meaning vets to triage. It was great for the trolling though. Back then people would create a State release thread in the relevant results subforum when they got their results. People would refresh the subforum page, and assume that results came out if they saw a State had released. That's why those fake results threads got such a rise out of people. 

I came up with the idea of putting together a comprehensive thread as early as 2015. But I was way too busy with work and RL stuff to write it in 2015 or 2016. And it kinda dropped off my radar in 2017 and I forgot to do it for April '18. I finally wrote it for the October offering.

I posted the thread in the "anything about the PE exam" forum right after the exam. I wanted to get the information out there sooner. But that doesn't get it as much attention as if it were posted in the relevant results subforum. Those subforums aren't made until about a month or so after the exam, but the threads in those forums tend to have higher visibility, especially for people looking for a quick answer when they're stressed.

In Oct '18 the dominant wait thread was:








Oct. 2018 PE Exam Results will come out ------


I think ---- either Dec. 6th or Dec. 7th




engineerboards.com




which started the day before the WttS became dormant.... probably not a coincidence

In April '19 I tried again. Largely copy/paste with a few minor updates. People were more familiar with it and the convivence it offered and it's become the default wait thread ever since.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> In April '19 I tried again. Largely copy/paste with a few minor updates. People were more familiar with it and the convivence it offered and it's become the default wait thread ever since.


@Dothracki PE I vote for @RBHeadge PE as the official EB historian!


----------



## DLD PE

I seem to recall one session where one angry examinee half threatened to drive to NCEES HQ in SC to demand results, but don't know if he/she actually did that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

lol, that's almost every session.


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> I seem to recall one session where one angry examinee half threatened to drive to NCEES HQ in SC to demand results, but don't know if he/she actually did that.


I could see someone doing that on like, Dec 5, spending two days driving there, a day trying to talk to them, and two days driving back, only to check their email when they got home to see that they failed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

...and getting a nasty gram from their State board.


----------



## CivilPE2022

Last night I had a nightmare about the stupid PE exam lol. So I finished the entire exam and instead of marking my answers on the sheet they gave us and bubble either A,B, C or D; I stupidly wrote down my answers on a scratch paper. Then they announced 'YOU HAVE ONE MINUTE' and I had to rush and copy my answers into the correct sheet. After the time was up, I still had couple of questions unmarked, even though I solved them. So I kept working on it then one of the proctors came and removed my exam from me and kicked me out for keep working on the exam after time was up. What stage am I? Is this stage 5?? Sorry English is not my first language.


----------



## steel

CivilPE2022 said:


> Last night I had a nightmare about the stupid PE exam lol. So I finished the entire exam and instead of marking my answers on the sheet they gave us and bubble either A,B, C or D; I stupidly wrote down my answers on a scratch paper. Then they announced 'YOU HAVE ONE MINUTE' and I had to rush and copy my answers into the correct sheet. After the time was up, I still had couple of questions unmarked, even though I solved them. So I kept working on it then one of the proctors came and removed my exam from me and kicked me out for keep working on the exam after time was up. What stage am I? Is this stage 5?? Sorry English is not my first language.


You’re in stage 6: Post PE Exam nightmares. We all have them, but the nightmare varies. Nobody ever has the same one!


----------



## CivilPE2022

structurenole15 said:


> You’re in stage 6: Post PE Exam nightmares. We all have them, but the nightmare varies. Nobody ever has the same one!


I can't wait till it's over! Honestly this waiting period sucks and it's really stressing me out, day and night! Does anyone have any tips on how to not think about this stupid exam? Lol


----------



## P-E

CivilPE2022 said:


> I can't wait till it's over! Honestly this waiting period sucks and it's really stressing me out, day and night! Does anyone have any tips on how to not think about this stupid exam? Lol


----------



## steel

CivilPE2022 said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to not think about this stupid exam? Lol


Come play Mafia with us!








EB Mafia


Others? Do you want to play a jaykay-mod round? @FlangeheadPEAZ, @vhab49_PE. @tj_PE, @MadamPirate PE, @EyehatethePEexam PE, @Roarbark, @BlueBlueprint_PE, @djl PE, @TrickShotG, @CUniverse, @blybrook PE. @SaltySteve PE, @chart94 @leggo PE, I'll agree to SPAM if you agree to play mafia next week




engineerboards.com





A brief overview:


structurenole15 said:


> I had absolutely no idea what I was doing before I jumped into my first game last week, and it turned out to be super fun! Don't be afraid to ask questions!
> 
> The main rules you just need to know:
> 
> 1) You have to find out who is mafia. Nobody knows except for the members of the mafia.
> 2) Everyone, including mafia, votes during the day for one other player. The player with the most votes is eliminated.
> 3) The mafia members also vote amongst themselves to eliminate a player.
> 4) The townspeople win when there are no mafia members left.
> 5) Mafia wins when there are more of them than townspeople.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> What stage am I? Is this stage 5??


Probably stage 4: Doubt


----------



## Liz06

Received in the mail this last Friday the day of the exam New Jersey ez pass violation  going back home to NY!!! I thought that once you pass the toll you will receive the bill in the mail??? not a violation!!! 
Fight it or pay it???


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> I can't wait till it's over! Honestly this waiting period sucks and it's really stressing me out, day and night! Does anyone have any tips on how to not think about this stupid exam? Lol


Come spam with us! It helps get your mind off it! It's lots of fun!!! 
October 2021 15k Spam Thread


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> Received in the mail this last Friday the day of the exam New Jersey ez pass violation  going back home to NY!!! I thought that once you pass the toll you will receive the bill in the mail??? not a violation!!!
> Fight it or pay it???


It probably is a bill. If it's EZ Pass, it's probably a whole "toll by plate" thing. Pennsylvania ditched their toll workers and went full toll by plate when the Pandemic hit and it'll probably never go back to people again.


----------



## DLD PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Last night I had a nightmare about the stupid PE exam lol. So I finished the entire exam and instead of marking my answers on the sheet they gave us and bubble either A,B, C or D; I stupidly wrote down my answers on a scratch paper. Then they announced 'YOU HAVE ONE MINUTE' and I had to rush and copy my answers into the correct sheet. After the time was up, I still had couple of questions unmarked, even though I solved them. So I kept working on it then one of the proctors came and removed my exam from me and kicked me out for keep working on the exam after time was up. What stage am I? Is this stage 5?? Sorry English is not my first language.


This is "booted off stage" stage.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> It probably is a bill. If it's EZ Pass, it's probably a whole "toll by plate" thing. Pennsylvania ditched their toll workers and went full toll by plate when the Pandemic hit and it'll probably never go back to people again.


the toll is $3.95 and the administrative fee is $50!
it clearly says that this was a violation!


----------



## CivilPE2022

MeowMeow said:


> Come spam with us! It helps get your mind off it! It's lots of fun!!!
> October 2021 15k Spam Thread


Is this what it sounds like? Just spamming people?? Like hey... Come buy my couch??


----------



## DLD PE

Liz06 said:


> the toll is $3.95 and the administrative fee is $50!
> it clearly says that this was a violation!


That's highway robbery! (no pun intended)


----------



## morphe83 PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> I can't wait till it's over! Honestly this waiting period sucks and it's really stressing me out, day and night! Does anyone have any tips on how to not think about this stupid exam? Lol


Same here  nightmares and all my free time is just obsessing about all questions I got wrong and the ones I thought I got right now I start second guessing I got them wrong too. I try to keep myself busy with work, my boss telling he never saw me as productive as lately lol, turnaround time for my projects are like 25% less lol and weekends I plan things with family and friends, my little one keeps me busy ...but the little free time left is PE PE PE everywhere lol, I refresh NCEES page like 10 times a day and nightmares don't tell me about it, I had one where I realized we were supposed to have 16 hours exam like SE and ended up missing the second day because I had no clue about it lol...almost there still hoping for a miracle where they publish those results like this week  I hope the outcome will be positive for all of us ...PS: my new obsession now is if I signed the afternoon answer sheet.


----------



## DLD PE

Liz06 said:


> the toll is $3.95 and the administrative fee is $50!
> it clearly says that this was a violation!


I would definitely fight the $50 admin fee. That's beyond ridiculous. Please tell me that's not the norm up there.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Liz06 said:


> Received in the mail this last Friday the day of the exam New Jersey ez pass violation  going back home to NY!!! I thought that once you pass the toll you will receive the bill in the mail??? not a violation!!!
> Fight it or pay it???


For whatever it's worth we had 2 toll bridges here (now only 1). Both of them were you either pay cash to a toll worker when you pass or you purchase an electronic toll tag and drive straight through. There's no option to get billed through the mail.

I assume since it's a violation there must have been an option to pay at the time?

I encountered that recently in Florida and thought it was pretty cool that you could get billed through the mail. On the other had Florida has WAY too may toll roads/bridges.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

CivilPE2022 said:


> Last night I had a nightmare about the stupid PE exam lol. So I finished the entire exam and instead of marking my answers on the sheet they gave us and bubble either A,B, C or D; I stupidly wrote down my answers on a scratch paper. Then they announced 'YOU HAVE ONE MINUTE' and I had to rush and copy my answers into the correct sheet. After the time was up, I still had couple of questions unmarked, even though I solved them. So I kept working on it then one of the proctors came and removed my exam from me and kicked me out for keep working on the exam after time was up. What stage am I? Is this stage 5?? Sorry English is not my first language.


Your english was perfect.  

Welcome to stage 4


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

CivilPE2022 said:


> I can't wait till it's over! Honestly this waiting period sucks and it's really stressing me out, day and night! Does anyone have any tips on how to not think about this stupid exam? Lol


Nope. It stays with you like nausea and a bad rash. Can't avoid it. It's always there...haunting you...during the day, and at night. Work sometimes offers a temporary relief... but not for long.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> I can't wait till it's over! Honestly this waiting period sucks and it's really stressing me out, day and night! Does anyone have any tips on how to not think about this stupid exam? Lol


I do have advice on how not to think about it. It's real advice but it's not healthy advice, so I'm hesitant to post it.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I do have advice on how not to think about it. It's real advice but it's not healthy advice, so I'm hesitant to post it.


No. You have to spill it now. It's the rules.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> No. You have to spill it now. It's the rules.


Give into your vices. Whatever you enjoy: drinking, video games, sex, etc. Will give you moments of respite. But depending on what your vices are that could be dangerous or unhealthy.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> the toll is $3.95 and the administrative fee is $50!
> it clearly says that this was a violation!


Call them. That's way too high. Sounds like you missed a payment in the past or something.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Call them. That's way too high. Sounds like you missed a payment in the past or something.


I'm pretty sure they were supposed to pay in real time and not drive thru. That's the only way this makes sense.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm pretty sure they were supposed to pay in real time and not drive thru. That's the only way this makes sense.


depends on if the toll plaza and terminal was set up for "Toll-by-plate" or not. If it was set up then $50 isn't the right fee. If it wasn't set up at that plaza then it may look like the poster tried to skip the toll.



:: Welcome to E-ZPass ::



I haven't actually been to New Jersey since covid, and I haven't driven in North Jersey in thirteen years so I have no idea what their toll system is like right now. @Dothracki PE 

I know that MD are fully automated now. @structurenole15 says Pennsylvania is full automated. I think Delaware is fully converted too, at the very least they're in process.


----------



## Liz06

DuranDuran PE said:


> I would definitely fight the $50 admin fee. That's beyond ridiculous. Please tell me that's not the norm up there.


Just did a dispute and paid the toll


----------



## Liz06

jean15paul_PE said:


> For whatever it's worth we had 2 toll bridges here (now only 1). Both of them were you either pay cash to a toll worker when you pass or you purchase an electronic toll tag and drive straight through. There's no option to get billed through the mail.
> 
> I assume since it's a violation there must have been an option to pay at the time?
> 
> I encountered that recently in Florida and thought it was pretty cool that you could get billed through the mail. On the other had Florida has WAY too may toll roads/bridges.


in NY they mail you the bill or you can get an "e-z" electronic pass


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> Call them. That's way too high. Sounds like you missed a payment in the past or something.


I did not miss a payment


----------



## Liz06

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm pretty sure they were supposed to pay in real time and not drive thru. That's the only way this makes sense.


I was thinking I just drove through the wrong lane! but there weren't that many options


----------



## DLD PE

Liz06 said:


> in NY they mail you the bill or you can get an "e-z" electronic pass


In North Carolina they use E-Z pass. There is a portion of I-540 in the Raleigh/Durham area which is toll. They put up the toll booths shortly after we moved to TN in 2016. My parents drove on the toll portion but never got billed. We visited my wife's family this past June and weren't sure if we'd get charged or not (the signs weren't clear and we never drove through a "booth" or E-Z pass section, but we did drive under cameras. Anyway, THREE months later we got a bill for $7.50 and I'm pretty sure we drove on for what amounted to less than 2 miles in I-540 (since I was trying to avoid it as much as I could). There was "admin" fee applied. I reminded my wife this morning to check her records and make sure we paid it. I don't want any stinking late fees!


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> depends on if the toll plaza and terminal was set up for "Toll-by-plate" or not. If it was set up then $50 isn't the right fee. If it wasn't set up at that plaza then it may look like the poster tried to skip the toll.
> 
> 
> 
> :: Welcome to E-ZPass ::
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't actually been to New Jersey since covid, and I haven't driven in North Jersey in thirteen years so I have no idea what their toll system is like right now. @Dothracki PE
> 
> I know that MD are fully automated now. @structurenole15 says Pennsylvania is full automated. I think Delaware is fully converted too, at the very least they're in process.


That's the Port Authority that does the toll by mail. Basically anytime you cross the Hudson or East River to/from New York. But New Jersey tolls themselves are still either EZPass or Pay by Cash at the toll. Sorry @Liz06 that sucks. The only reccomendation I can make is to get an EZPass. Even if you don't have a vehicle and occasionally rent a car, it's a lot easier than paying by cash/coins at the NJ tolls. You don't even need a car to get one.



https://www.e-zpassny.com/en/home/index.shtml


----------



## Liz06

DuranDuran PE said:


> In North Carolina they use E-Z pass. There is a portion of I-540 in the Raleigh/Durham area which is toll. They put up the toll booths shortly after we moved to TN in 2016. My parents drove on the toll portion but never got billed. We visited my wife's family this past June and weren't sure if we'd get charged or not (the signs weren't clear and we never drove through a "booth" or E-Z pass section, but we did drive under cameras. Anyway, THREE months later we got a bill for $7.50 and I'm pretty sure we drove on for what amounted to less than 2 miles in I-540 (since I was trying to avoid it as much as I could). There was "admin" fee applied. I reminded my wife this morning to check her records and make sure we paid it. I don't want any stinking late fees!


I know!! You better check it! But the bill I got states that is a violation! not because of paying late but I was on the wrong lane? or simply I had to had a Jersey e-z I guess. 
The only thing I know is that this test is costing a fortune! and bills and fees continue rolling in


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> In North Carolina they use E-Z pass. There is a portion of I-540 in the Raleigh/Durham area which is toll. They put up the toll booths shortly after we moved to TN in 2016. My parents drove on the toll portion but never got billed. We visited my wife's family this past June and weren't sure if we'd get charged or not (the signs weren't clear and we never drove through a "booth" or E-Z pass section, but we did drive under cameras. Anyway, THREE months later we got a bill for $7.50 and I'm pretty sure we drove on for what amounted to less than 2 miles in I-540 (since I was trying to avoid it as much as I could). There was "admin" fee applied. I reminded my wife this morning to check her records and make sure we paid it. I don't want any stinking late fees!


Reminds me of a story. Earlier this year, we finally switched my wife's car from her mom's name into her name. Prior to that, we must have run through the PA turnpike half a dozen times, nobody ever got a bill, nothing. Ran through it two times the week before we switched the name on the car, then after we switched it, we got a bill in the mail at OUR address for the trips that happened while the car was registered at MIL's.

Technically we could have made a scene with PA and been like "it was (MIL) that went through on (XXX DATE) and she sold the car to use on (YYY date), we're not paying her bill!"

But we aren't assholes so we paid the whole $5.50 lol

But it begs the question, what do you do when that happens and you don't actually know the person you bought the car from? Are you stuck for THEIR run-through tolls?


----------



## leggo PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> I can't wait till it's over! Honestly this waiting period sucks and it's really stressing me out, day and night! Does anyone have any tips on how to not think about this stupid exam? Lol



Spamming is a great stress reliever! It’s mindless (or mindful — your choice!) fun!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## CivilPE2022

jean15paul_PE said:


> Give into your vices. Whatever you enjoy: drinking, video games, sex, etc. Will give you moments of respite. But depending on what your vices are that could be dangerous or unhealthy.


Very solid advise! TY! Stress really messes you up, sex life goes out the window and so many other bad side effects. My wife would have to get ready, and if she complains about my demand, I'll just blame it on you jean15paul_PE haha


----------



## CivilPE2022

leggo PE said:


> Spamming is a great stress reliever! It’s mindless (or mindful — your choice!) fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2021 75k Spam Thread?
> 
> 
> Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


I'm on it, thanks for letting me know about this page!


----------



## P-E

RBHeadge PE said:


> Probably stage 4: Doubt


Are you sure?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

certainly uncertain 
at least I'm pretty sure I am.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Current spam rate indicates 15k as early as tomorrow, can't believe NCEES will have to release results so early. Hope they have been working hard checking these exams.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

We still have to beat the October 2019 thread though....we need to aim for at least 24k spams!! come help us spam everyone!!!


----------



## CivilPE2022

MeowMeow said:


> We still have to beat the October 2019 thread though....we need to aim for at least 24k spams!! come help us spam everyone!!!


Damn 24k?!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> Damn 24k?!


Well they had 23,493 posts....so really we just need at least that. BUT we're over 12,400 now so we can get to that easy peasy!! Especially with your help!!!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Well folks, @Spitfire6532 just led us to 15k spams!!!!! So results SHOULD come out tomorrow.... in the meantime, we are still trying to beat October 2019's count.... come help us spam!!!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Couldn’t have made it without your help @MeowMeow ! And everyone else for that matter! 24k here we come!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

This is impressive work.

There is something quite poetic about the last and smallest pencil and paper exam administration setting the record.


----------



## CivilPE2022

jean15paul_PE said:


> This is impressive work.
> 
> There is something quite poetic about the last and smallest pencil and paper exam administration setting the record.


I'd give up my left testicles if I see I passed this damn exam!!


----------



## DLD PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> I'd give up my left testicles if I see I passed this damn exam!!


You have two left testicles? Impressive!


----------



## CivilPE2022

DuranDuran PE said:


> You have two left testicles? Impressive!


Lolll


----------



## DLD PE

*ON SALE NOW! F5 KEYBOARD REPLACEMENT KEYS!!! ONLY $10 INCLUDING SHIPPING!

DON'T GET CAUGHT WHEN RESULTS COME IN AND YOU CAN'T REFRESH YOUR SCREEN! BE PREPARED!

HURRY AND ORDER NOW WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!*





*Each keyboard key clip comes with:* Key Cap; Hinge Clip; Silicone Cup
*100% Factory Original* (...from which factory, wtf knows, but who cares, it's a key)
*100% Satisfaction Guarantee* (especially from the seller)
*1 Year Full Warranty *(or until the PE results come in, whichever comes first)
*SHIPS IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR HOME* (when it actually arrives is anyone's guess)
*Multiple Forms of Payment Accepted: * (Venmo, CashApp, Bitcoin, a dozen Titleist golf balls, whatever)
*Don't need a F5 key? Invest in the red hot F5 replacement key franchise for as little as $50. PM me for details*.
*We have an excellent customer satisfaction track record. See below testimonials* (from real, actual made-up reviews).


-By "Mike"



-By "Bill"



-By "Patty"


----------



## TheSecretAngel

When ya'll say 40 days that doesn't include weekends does it?

:|


----------



## steel

TheSecretAngel said:


> When ya'll say 40 days that doesn't include weekends does it?
> 
> :|


It does. So, 40 days would be Dec. 1. But I'm gonna say this: it's usually slightly longer for fall exams, so 45+ days is more realistic. SO don't _seriously_ expect results until Dec. 6-10.


----------



## TheSecretAngel

structurenole15 said:


> It does.


I guess I can't English because now I'm more confused

40 days does not include weekends, correct?


----------



## steel

TheSecretAngel said:


> I guess I can't English because now I'm more confused
> 
> 40 days does not include weekends, correct?


I'm saying weekends are included. 40 days would be Dec. 1. But I'm gonna say this: it's usually slightly longer for fall exams, so 45+ days is more realistic. SO don't _seriously_ expect results until Dec. 6-10.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

My spidey senses tell me the date will be December 14-15. 

My spidey senses are always wrong about these things by the way.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm going for Dec. 13th.


----------



## Hamilton

I feel like the WTTS thread is making the suck worse for me this time around. In April I didn't discover this thread until about 2 weeks before the results came out. I was checking here often, but by then I new it would be soon. This time around I feel like I need to check this thread regularly, but it's still very far away


----------



## TheSecretAngel

structurenole15 said:


> I'm saying weekends are included. 40 days would be Dec. 1. But I'm gonna say this: it's usually slightly longer for fall exams, so 45+ days is more realistic. SO don't _seriously_ expect results until Dec. 6-10.


AH ohkay sounds good.

I've been telling all of my friends/family mid December anyway, so that's cool at least


----------



## CivilPE2022

structurenole15 said:


> I'm saying weekends are included. 40 days would be Dec. 1. But I'm gonna say this: it's usually slightly longer for fall exams, so 45+ days is more realistic. SO don't _seriously_ expect results until Dec. 6-10.


Nooooo... Dec 10 is too late man.. I don't think I can just keep waiting and waiting until Dec 10!! I hope they announce it way before then..


----------



## TheSecretAngel

CivilPE2022 said:


> Nooooo... Dec 10 is too late man.. I don't think I can just keep waiting and waiting until Dec 10!! I hope they announce it way before then..


I know what you mean, I am hoping they announce it earlier but realistically it will probably be Dec 15 or so :/


----------



## steel

Hamilton said:


> I feel like the WTTS thread is making the suck worse for me this time around. In April I didn't discover this thread until about 2 weeks before the results came out. I was checking here often, but by then I new it would be soon. This time around I feel like I need to check this thread regularly, but it's still very far away


How long have you been waiting to take the PE exam? Years, right? So this period is just the same. But much shorter. Don't even come back here to this thread until thanksgiving! Come play mafia with us instead! We just started another round, but when the next round starts, you can jump in!









EB Mafia


I swear I am working on narrative. Work swamped me.




engineerboards.com


----------



## CivilPE2022

TheSecretAngel said:


> I know what you mean, I am hoping they announce it earlier but realistically it will probably be Dec 15 or so :/


How do you think you did?


----------



## CivilPE2022

Hamilton said:


> I feel like the WTTS thread is making the suck worse for me this time around. In April I didn't discover this thread until about 2 weeks before the results came out. I was checking here often, but by then I new it would be soon. This time around I feel like I need to check this thread regularly, but it's still very far away


Yes, come play Mafia and Spam! Link of both are in this page. 
I already accepted the worst case scenario, I have to retake the exam one more time.. not the end of the world...


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm going with wishful thinking and say we get results December 7


----------



## steel

CivilPE2022 said:


> Yes, come play Mafia and Spam! Link of both are in this page.
> I already accepted the worst case scenario, I have to retake the exam one more time.. not the end of the world...


Don't just accept the worst right off the bat! Prepare for the worst, yes, but hope for the best!

As long as you are confident that you got 55/80 right, it will all fall into place. Because there may be some you got wrong from those, but others you got right that you're not as confident on.

And if you add in a few extras that you guessed on, that pushes you close to 70%!


----------



## CivilPE2022

structurenole15 said:


> Don't just accept the worst right off the bat! Prepare for the worst, yes, but hope for the best!
> 
> As long as you are confident that you got 55/80 right, it will all fall into place. Because there may be some you got wrong from those, but others you got right that you're not as confident on.
> 
> And if you add in a few extras that you guessed on, that pushes you close to 70%!


Amen brother! I hope I could just adapt your warrior attitude and your mental toughness.


----------



## Liz06

results will be up Dec 1st!


----------



## morphe83 PE

Friday December 3rd!


----------



## TheSecretAngel

CivilPE2022 said:


> How do you think you did?


I left the test feeling like if I failed, it was barely, if I passed, it was barely, so pretty on par with everyone else.
weirdly enough I was fine with the waiting period and actually mostly forgot until I started getting bombarded with "have you found out???" questions from everyone this weekend, and it started an itch that's brought me here. lol

I need to just reset back to last week and forget I even took it but Pandora's box has been opened I guess LOL

How did you feel?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> Don't just accept the worst right off the bat! Prepare for the worst, yes, but hope for the best!
> 
> As long as you are confident that you got 55/80 right, it will all fall into place. Because there may be some you got wrong from those, but others you got right that you're not as confident on.
> 
> And if you add in a few extras that you guessed on, that pushes you close to 70%!


55/80????? UGH, I ONLY HAD 44 questions!


----------



## TheSecretAngel

vhab49_PE said:


> 55/80????? UGH, I ONLY HAD 44 questions!


I don't know how ya'll did it, i was so hyper focused on the test i didn't take note of how many questions i felt comfortable with my answer vs not.

I blind guessed on 5 questions. I know there were other questions that i did and got an answer but it didn't match up with any of the given answers so i just picked the answer closest to mine (they weren't always close) but i can't remember how many questions that could have been lol.

At this point only thing I remember was coming out thinking "if I failed, it was barely, if I passed, it was barely" so that's what i tell everyone so far


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

TheSecretAngel said:


> I don't know how ya'll did it, i was so hyper focused on the test i didn't take note of how many questions i felt comfortable with my answer vs not.
> 
> I blind guessed on 5 questions. I know there were other questions that i did and got an answer but it didn't match up with any of the given answers so i just picked the answer closest to mine (they weren't always close) but i can't remember how many questions that could have been lol.
> 
> At this point only thing I remember was coming out thinking "if I failed, it was barely, if I passed, it was barely" so that's what i tell everyone so far


Well, I blind guessed 12 questions at the end of the morning. I meant that more as a joke, since my test only has 40 MCQ and 4 long form questions.


----------



## TheSecretAngel

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, I blind guessed 12 questions at the end of the morning. I meant that more as a joke, since my test only has 40 MCQ and 4 long form questions.


Oh i forgot there is other exams being administered lol


----------



## P-E

DuranDuran PE said:


> You have two left testicles? Impressive!


That’s nuts!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> 55/80????? UGH, I ONLY HAD 44 questions!


@vhab49_PE you probably got 55/44


----------



## CivilPE2022

TheSecretAngel said:


> I left the test feeling like if I failed, it was barely, if I passed, it was barely, so pretty on par with everyone else.
> weirdly enough I was fine with the waiting period and actually mostly forgot until I started getting bombarded with "have you found out???" questions from everyone this weekend, and it started an itch that's brought me here. lol
> 
> I need to just reset back to last week and forget I even took it but Pandora's box has been opened I guess LOL
> 
> How did you feel?


I did excellent in the morning and beyond terrible in the afternoon.. idk what's wrong with me haha


----------



## CivilPE2022

jean15paul_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE you probably got 55/44


Slow down! Your calculator's buttons can fall out with that finger speed!!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> @vhab49_PE you probably got 55/44


Yaaaaas


----------



## morphe83 PE

TheSecretAngel said:


> I left the test feeling like if I failed, it was barely, if I passed, it was barely, so pretty on par with everyone else.
> weirdly enough I was fine with the waiting period and actually mostly forgot until I started getting bombarded with "have you found out???" questions from everyone this weekend, and it started an itch that's brought me here. lol
> 
> I need to just reset back to last week and forget I even took it but Pandora's box has been opened I guess LOL
> 
> How did you feel?


I felt good after the morning portion even though I had like 5 questions I mainly guessed so not sure, then for the afternoon not good, I remember when the proctor said 5mn left I just rushed and put random answers for the 5 questions left I couldn't do, the 35 I would say 6 or 7 I am pretty sure I got them wrong, so what' really left are 28 but I have no confidence at all I did them right but I did my best. so I am like 50/50 feeling.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> I did excellent in the morning and beyond terrible in the afternoon.. idk what's wrong with me haha


can't remember if you said...did you take structures? I feel the same way. Felt GREAT about the morning, then the afternoon was BRUTAL!!!


----------



## TheSecretAngel

MeowMeow said:


> can't remember if you said...did you take structures? I feel the same way. Felt GREAT about the morning, then the afternoon was BRUTAL!!!


What did you take in the afternoon?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hamilton said:


> I feel like the WTTS thread is making the suck worse for me this time around. In April I didn't discover this thread until about 2 weeks before the results came out. I was checking here often, but by then I new it would be soon. This time around I feel like I need to check this thread regularly, but it's still very far away


Realistically nothing is going to happen before Nov 30. No need to F5 obsessively before then.

The real stress starts after Thanksgiving weekend. It gets geometrically worse every day. But the absolute worst part? That's the time period between the first State releases and when you get your results. Time stands still. You can't concentrate on anything. It just a bundle of nerves waiting for fate to come.

The first wait, it was TWO WEEKS between when the first State came out and when the last State (Maryland) finally released. That when I started calling it "the suck". The next year the results were delayed for everyone. I had to wait two days between the first release and when Maryland dropped. That was even worse than the year before.



structurenole15 said:


> As long as you are confident that you got 55/80 right, it will all fall into place.


In all sincerity 57/80 is probably the safest score. We've never seen a 57 fail.



TheSecretAngel said:


> I left the test feeling like if I failed, it was barely, if I passed, it was barely, so pretty on par with everyone else.


It's probably the hardest place to be. Speaking from experience, the borderline feelings are the worst. I agree that most people searching the interent are probably in a similar situation.



TheSecretAngel said:


> weirdly enough I was fine with the waiting period and actually mostly forgot until I started getting bombarded with "have you found out???" questions from everyone this weekend, and it started an itch that's brought me here. lol


It gets so much worse starting in December, and worse again every week thereafter.



TheSecretAngel said:


> I don't know how ya'll did it, i was so hyper focused on the test i didn't take note of how many questions i felt comfortable with my answer vs not.


That was one of my lessons learned from the first attempt. I self graded with percentages every time I answered a question. And left a little bit of time at the end to tally it all up. My final tally was like 56.6 or 57.3 or something like that. _Way too close for comfort._


----------



## MeowMeow PE

TheSecretAngel said:


> What did you take in the afternoon?


Structural. you?


----------



## CivilPE2022

MeowMeow said:


> can't remember if you said...did you take structures? I feel the same way. Felt GREAT about the morning, then the afternoon was BRUTAL!!!


I took transportation. Bruh.. if your afternoon was BRUTAL!!! mine was BRUTALLL with 3'L lol. I prepared like 10 weeks or less.. so let's see.. how much did you prepare?


----------



## leggo PE

Hamilton said:


> I feel like the WTTS thread is making the suck worse for me this time around. In April I didn't discover this thread until about 2 weeks before the results came out. I was checking here often, but by then I new it would be soon. This time around I feel like I need to check this thread regularly, but it's still very far away



Do you want something to raise your spirits? Let me mention the spam thread, one of the most active threads on the site currently. The spam thread can be anything you want, to blow off some steam and relax a bit, by going crazy posting spam!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


Back by popular demand. This is our biannual EB.com spam fest to help with the post-exam stresses. For the n00bs, the goal is to focus less on the exam, how you did or did not do or the results, and more on unwinding here in the STB subforum and getting this thread to 15,000 posts (maybe this...




engineerboards.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> I took transportation. Bruh.. if your afternoon was BRUTAL!!! mine was BRUTALLL with 3'L lol. I prepared like 10 weeks or less.. so let's see.. how much did you prepare?


well this was my third time taking the exam. This time I did an online class....studied for about 3.5 months... didn't follow the class entirely and as much as I should have though.


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> well this was my third time taking the exam. This time I did an online class....studied for about 3.5 months... didn't follow the class entirely and as much as I should have though.


I took On Demand classes too, they are great for morning portion but depth portion (mine was structural too) about at least 10 to 15 questions I would say, seeing them for the first time they were codes look up and it takes time to find them, especially when questions sounds like either ASCE or IBC and you pick up first the wrong code lol and end up having to redo the look up in the right code...those time consuming questions almost made me freakout, but I was telling myself you sacrificed all those evenings and weekends studying these last months, you can't give up...keep going but couldn't finish, just put random answers for 5 questions I couldn't work on, and I have no confidence in the ones I worked . I am praying that we will pass. On Demand classes still helped me with the remaining PM questions.


----------



## tdeckcox

MeowMeow said:


> well this was my third time taking the exam. This time I did an online class....studied for about 3.5 months... didn't follow the class entirely and as much as I should have though.


I took structural for the first time. Took a class and studied religiously and still felt like the afternoon portion kicked my teeth in. It was ROUGH and that was the general consensus in the class I took as well.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> I took structural for the first time. Took a class and studied religiously and still felt like the afternoon portion kicked my teeth in. It was ROUGH and that was the general consensus in the class I took as well.


That gives us hope, if we all did bad, the cut score might be low and we still stand a chance


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I agree with you guys. Class helped for the morning, but mostly just because it kept me to a schedule (not because the content or teachers were great). The class did not help much at all for PM.


----------



## steel

morphe83 said:


> That gives us hope, if we all did bad, the cut score might be low and we still stand a chance


See I felt strong on the afternoon (not nearly as strong as on the morning....I'm talking 30-35 on morning and 20-25 on afternoon).

So I'm feeling a strong 50-60 range and if the cut score is low, I'm fine. If not, I _might _still be okay. Give it another 3 weeks before we start panicking about it though.


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> See I felt strong on the afternoon (not nearly as strong as on the morning....I'm talking 30-35 on morning and 20-25 on afternoon).
> 
> So I'm feeling a strong 50-60 range and if the cut score is low, I'm fine. If not, I _might _still be okay. Give it another 3 weeks before we start panicking about it though.


Same here, I feel I should be good for 50 between both but not sure how many more over 50 I got too lol, somewhere between 50 & 60 as you said, this waiting is killing me


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> Same here, I feel I should be good for 50 between both but not sure how many more over 50 I got too lol, somewhere between 50 & 60 as you said, this waiting is killing me


Between you and MeowMeow I felt obligated to make my avatar a cat too...

Not sure who said it here but somebody said they either passed by a small amount or failed by a small amount and that's 100% how I feel. I know I got at least 50, but between 50 & 60 is questionable.


----------



## matate99

Good luck everybody still waiting!

If you pass, be proud of yourself.

If you didn't pass, still be proud of yourself. This is meant to be tough and the difference very well could have been a couple extra questions that you're not strong on in place of a couple you are strong on. Don't give up hope and know you'll come back stronger next time.


----------



## DLD PE

I took the dang thing 5 times before I passed. NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## TheSecretAngel

tdeckcox said:


> Between you and MeowMeow I felt obligated to make my avatar a cat too...
> 
> Not sure who said it here but somebody said they either passed by a small amount or failed by a small amount and that's 100% how I feel. I know I got at least 50, but between 50 & 60 is questionable.


That would be me, I feel weirdly optimistic about it though, in a 'well I for sure at least have a chance of passing' way.



RBHeadge PE said:


> It's probably the hardest place to be. Speaking from experience, the borderline feelings are the worst. I agree that most people searching the interent are probably in a similar situation.


I think that it's more an itch than feeling bad, at least for me I've just accepted that my grade has been solidified, just trying to pass the time until I figure out what the response to it is, being on here and hearing feedback has been fun though!



RBHeadge PE said:


> That was one of my lessons learned from the first attempt. I self graded with percentages every time I answered a question. And left a little bit of time at the end to tally it all up. My final tally was like 56.6 or 57.3 or something like that. _Way too close for comfort._


Part of me wonders if I should have gone back and done this but I'm glad I went back and checked things instead, it lets me live in more ignorant bliss than anything now that we are post test since I genuinely have no clue what my score could potentially be. I'm not sure if I'll do this approach next time if I end up failing but part of me doesn't think so.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> Between you and MeowMeow I felt obligated to make my avatar a cat too...
> 
> Not sure who said it here but somebody said they either passed by a small amount or failed by a small amount and that's 100% how I feel. I know I got at least 50, but between 50 & 60 is questionable.


I copied MeowMeow  avatar but looked for a mad kitty pic waiting impatiently for results.

Exactly same feeling here and also first time taking it too, I really hope we will pass this time, not sure if I can afford again to find time to study.


----------



## DLD PE

I really hope everyone here passes. The thought of having to go back and study after failing the 2nd time was NOT a good feeling. After the first time, ok so what, many people fail the first time. The second time, it's like, "Ok my employer is questioning my commitment since they paid for my review course. My wife is wondering if I can even pass this. My son keeps asking if I have to study tonight." You even start questioning yourself. Like, "I can study for 4-5 more months and still not pass. Is this really worth it?" 2020 was a horrible year for me, not just because of the PE exam. But I got through it. I KNOW if I can do this, you all can!


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> I copied MeowMeow  avatar but looked for a mad kitty pic waiting impatiently for results.
> 
> Exactly same feeling here and also first time taking it too, I really hope we will pass this time, not sure if I can afford again to find time to study.


I was literally just saying I can't afford the time it would take to study again/harder. I'd probably have to give up some work responsibility.


----------



## steel

tdeckcox said:


> I was literally just saying I can't afford the time it would take to study again/harder. I'd probably have to give up some work responsibility.


No need to study harder!
Study smarter! You could even get away with less study time if you focus on your 3 weakest areas and your 2 strongest areas.


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> No need to study harder!
> Study smarter! You could even get away with less study time if you focus on your 3 weakest areas and your 2 strongest areas.


I like the way you think.


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I really hope everyone here passes. The thought of having to go back and study after failing the 2nd time was NOT a good feeling. After the first time, ok so what, many people fail the first time. The second time, it's like, "Ok my employer is questioning my commitment since they paid for my review course. My wife is wondering if I can even pass this. My son keeps asking if I have to study tonight." You even start questioning yourself. Like, "I can study for 4-5 more months and still not pass. Is this really worth it?" 2020 was a horrible year for me, not just because of the PE exam. But I got through it. I KNOW if I can do this, you all can!


Kudos to you, I admire the ones who don't give up, not sure if I have that strength. My employer paid for my review course too, so I feel the pressure too but nothing compare to my daughter who told all her 2nd grade class that her mommy is taking a PE exam on that Friday since I couldn't drop her or pick her up and now every time I see one of her friends they ask me if I got an "A" , also my husband was constantly complaining about the last 2 months where the kitchen had to close and we had to survive on to go meals and frozen meals section I hope all that was worth it


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> I was literally just saying I can't afford the time it would take to study again/harder. I'd probably have to give up some work responsibility.


I am just gonna try to convince myself I did good and will pass and try to relax the next weeks before the results, and if it is not the case (God forbid), I will come back to @DuranDuran PE for motivation to ride that beast again.


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> Kudos to you, I admire the ones who don't give up, not sure if I have that strength. My employer paid for my review course too, so I feel the pressure too but nothing compare to my daughter who told all her 2nd grade class that her mommy is taking a PE exam on that Friday since I couldn't drop her or pick her up and now every time I see one of her friends they ask me if I got an "A" , also my husband was constantly complaining about the last 2 months where the kitchen had to close and we had to survive on to go meals and frozen meals section I hope all that was worth it


Did we marry the same man?


----------



## steel

morphe83 said:


> Kudos to you, I admire the ones who don't give up, not sure if I have that strength. My employer paid for my review course too, so I feel the pressure too but nothing compare to my daughter who told all her 2nd grade class that her mommy is taking a PE exam on that Friday since I couldn't drop her or pick her up and now every time I see one of her friends they ask me if I got an "A" , also my husband was constantly complaining about the last 2 months where the kitchen had to close and we had to survive on to go meals and frozen meals section I hope all that was worth it


See, I'm kinda glad my employer won't pay for my review course or books or anything until I pass the exam. Cause I don't have that added pressure, and plus it'll be extra satisfying to hand the receipts with the pass notice and say "money, please?" lol


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I really hope everyone here passes. The thought of having to go back and study after failing the 2nd time was NOT a good feeling. After the first time, ok so what, many people fail the first time. The second time, it's like, "Ok my employer is questioning my commitment since they paid for my review course. My wife is wondering if I can even pass this. My son keeps asking if I have to study tonight." You even start questioning yourself. Like, "I can study for 4-5 more months and still not pass. Is this really worth it?" 2020 was a horrible year for me, not just because of the PE exam. But I got through it. I KNOW if I can do this, you all can!


I'm betting that most of you passed, so the odds are with you.

That being said, in case you didn't, plan to take a little time off before jumping back into studying. Preparing, studying, and taking the test is INTENSE (as you know). Give your brain, your body, and your life a chance to recover for a moment. Since NCEES has moved to CBT now, you're not limited to every 6 months. You can just delay a couple month and then start preparing/chose a test date.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I really hope everyone here passes. The thought of having to go back and study after failing the 2nd time was NOT a good feeling. After the first time, ok so what, many people fail the first time. The second time, it's like, "Ok my employer is questioning my commitment since they paid for my review course. My wife is wondering if I can even pass this. My son keeps asking if I have to study tonight." You even start questioning yourself. Like, "I can study for 4-5 more months and still not pass. Is this really worth it?" 2020 was a horrible year for me, not just because of the PE exam. But I got through it. I KNOW if I can do this, you all can!


I'm going for 4th times a charm!


----------



## NYBuzz12

Is anyone else having problems with the nj checklist? I went into my nj license account and I no longer see the view checklist


----------



## DLD PE

What's the checklist? Is this a NJ thing?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

NYBuzz12 said:


> Is anyone else having problems with the nj checklist? I went into my nj license account and I no longer see the view checklist


I'm sure that means that the results are about to be released!!!!!!!

(This is sarcasm.)


----------



## NYBuzz12

DuranDuran PE said:


> What's the checklist? Is this a NJ thing?


Yes, nj has a checklist with all the requirements either checked or unchecked. For some I do not see it anymore on my account.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I wouldn't read into it. Could just be system maintenance. Jersey isn't going to be the first state to release.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Did I post that Illinois is breaking up with CTS?

Effective November 1, 2021, registration with CTS is no longer required for new or re-applying candidates registering for NCEES examinations in Illinois. Exam approval will be given by NCEES or the Illinois Department of Financial and Professional Regulation (Department) based on your Baccalaureate degree. If you have questions regarding this change, please contact the Department at *1-800-560-6420*.


----------



## NYBuzz12

RBHeadge PE said:


> I wouldn't read into it. Could just be system maintenance. Jersey isn't going to be the first state to release.


Ok, that's makes sense. It was under maintenance yesterday, and I knew Jersey is the last to release. I just thought maybe my application was rejected or something.


----------



## NJHHEngineer P.E.

NYBuzz12 said:


> Ok, that's makes sense. It was under maintenance yesterday, and I knew Jersey is the last to release. I just thought maybe my application was rejected or something.


Nope. Your application is now stuck in purgatory at the mercy of an NJ State Agency. If it doesn't come back up, you can always check teh DCA website for whoever your application liaison is and send them an email. No guarantees you'll get a timely response...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Did I post that Illinois is breaking up with CTS?
> 
> Effective November 1, 2021, registration with CTS is no longer required for new or re-applying candidates registering for NCEES examinations in Illinois. Exam approval will be given by NCEES or the Illinois Department of Financial and Professional Regulation (Department) based on your Baccalaureate degree. If you have questions regarding this change, please contact the Department at *1-800-560-6420*.


Timing suggests that it's connected to the P&P exams going away. End of an era.


----------



## NYBuzz12

NJHHEngineer P.E. said:


> Nope. Your application is now stuck in purgatory at the mercy of an NJ State Agency. If it doesn't come back up, you can always check teh DCA website for whoever your application liaison is and send them an email. No guarantees you'll get a timely response...


I see my application and still pending, but now there's no view checklist menu.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Timing suggests that it's connected to the P&P exams going away. End of an era.


It is still exciting, not that I am testing in Illinois, but even SE does not have to go through CTS.


----------



## DLD PE

SPAMMERS ARE ROCKING IT!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

And they still have like 3 or 4 weeks!


----------



## PEPASS

PE Civil result will be out on Dec 08


----------



## steel

PEPASS said:


> PE Civil result will be out on Dec 08


How do you know this?


----------



## PEPASS

structurenole15 said:


> How do you know this?


Second Week December on Wednesday. I review previous data


----------



## DLD PE

PEPASS said:


> Second Week December on Wednesday. I review previous data


----------



## morphe83 PE

PEPASS said:


> Second Week December on Wednesday. I review previous data


Previous data shows:
October 2020 release was Dec 17th (Thrusday)
October 2019 release was Dec 16th (Monday)
October 2018 release was Dec 5th (Wednesday)
...etc


----------



## PEPASS

morphe83 said:


> Previous data shows:
> October 2020 release was Dec 17th (Thrusday)
> October 2019 release was Dec 16th (Monday)
> October 2018 release was Dec 5th (Wednesday)
> ...etc


It is better to have the exam dates too for each one.


----------



## morphe83 PE

PEPASS said:


> It is better to have the exam dates too for each one.


Doesn't change the fact that it wasn't Second Week December on Wednesday


----------



## PEPASS

morphe83 said:


> Doesn't change the fact that it wasn't Second Week December on Wednesday


I mixed up. Y r right


----------



## steel

PEPASS said:


> I mixed up. Y r right


Why do I get the feeling this is a fake account? Created literally just to post that one thing, which was completely wrong anyway.


----------



## CivilPE2022

morphe83 said:


> I took On Demand classes too, they are great for morning portion but depth portion (mine was structural too) about at least 10 to 15 questions I would say, seeing them for the first time they were codes look up and it takes time to find them, especially when questions sounds like either ASCE or IBC and you pick up first the wrong code lol and end up having to redo the look up in the right code...those time consuming questions almost made me freakout, but I was telling myself you sacrificed all those evenings and weekends studying these last months, you can't give up...keep going but couldn't finish, just put random answers for 5 questions I couldn't work on, and I have no confidence in the ones I worked . I am praying that we will pass. On Demand classes still helped me with the remaining PM questions.


The struggle is real for sure. I took an on demand course with EET for transportation. They covered the morning really well, but the afternoon I felt they could have done a slightly better job. There were questions where they said it won't be on the exam, but they showed up. Honestly I think I got about 1/3rd right in the afternoon. I need lady luck with me to pass this damn exam. And this was my 2nd time.


----------



## CivilPE2022

DuranDuran PE said:


> I took the dang thing 5 times before I passed. NEVER GIVE UP!


Wow you're honestly a very dedicated person with strong work ethic. Good for you!


----------



## PEPASS

structurenole15 said:


> Why do I get the feeling this is a fake account? Created literally just to post that one thing, which was completely wrong anyway.


Are you serious?


----------



## steel

PEPASS said:


> Are you serious?


So you're telling me you're a real person that just happened to create an account on this website with a very generic username and no other info and then immediately come to this very specific thread to say "Results are being posted on XXXX date" and expect us all to woop and holler and celebrate?


----------



## CivilPE2022

PEPASS said:


> Are you serious?


You're giving us a strange vibe mate..


----------



## PEPASS

structurenole15 said:


> So you're telling me you're a real person that just happened to create an account on this website with a very generic username and no other info and then immediately come to this very specific thread to say "Results are being posted on XXXX date" and expect us all to woop and holler and celebrate?


I did not know that I have to get permission from you for my post and when to post. OK. Anyway, I am waiting for WRE 2021results and saw the post in Reddit and joint here. I have been doing some research for the dates to have the results and ended up Dec 08. It seems I was wrong and U were so upset about it.


----------



## Spitfire6532

PEPASS said:


> I did not know that I have to get permission from you for my post and when to post. OK. Anyway, I am waiting for WRE 2021results and saw the post in Reddit and joint here. I have been doing some research for the dates to have the results and ended up Dec 08. It seems I was wrong and U were so upset about it.


It's not that you're wrong, but no amount of research will change when the results come out. We can speculate all we want, but the one thing I can guarantee you is that no one can exactly predict when the results will be released. It's in the hands of NCEES, may they be merciful.


----------



## PEPASS

Spitfire6532 said:


> It's not that you're wrong, but no amount of research will change when the results come out. We can speculate all we want, but the one thing I can guarantee you is that no one can exactly predict when the results will be released. It's in the hands of NCEES, may they be merciful.


Right. Thank you. You are right


----------



## Spitfire6532

Change of pace here....
So the spam thread rules state :

No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
Spelling doesn’t count; and
Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.
We have clearly violated this on numerous occasions....Have we really spammed 21k times?


----------



## morphe83 PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> The struggle is real for sure. I took an on demand course with EET for transportation. They covered the morning really well, but the afternoon I felt they could have done a slightly better job. There were questions where they said it won't be on the exam, but they showed up. Honestly I think I got about 1/3rd right in the afternoon. I need lady luck with me to pass this damn exam. And this was my 2nd time.


I really hope you will, and we will be doing happy dance in few weeks from now. It is hard to predict what we can get in that exam, I felt I was overprepared for things that didn't show up and underprepared for things that did show up, I did my best at least I don't have any regrets because I studied hard the months leading up to the exam. I am hoping I got 20 to 25 correct answers in the afternoon portion , and you might be underestimating your correct answers, even the ones you guessed you still have 25% chance to be correct (not too bad).


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> Change of pace here....
> So the spam thread rules state :
> 
> No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
> Spelling doesn’t count; and
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.
> We have clearly violated this on numerous occasions....Have we really spammed 21k times?


Is that first rule really a rule? I figure it’s just legal mumbo jumbo


----------



## morphe83 PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Change of pace here....
> So the spam thread rules state :
> 
> No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
> Spelling doesn’t count; and
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.
> We have clearly violated this on numerous occasions....Have we really spammed 21k times?


No sir, there were no double posts our 21k is legit @MeowMeow is my witness.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Change of pace here....
> So the spam thread rules state :
> 
> No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
> Spelling doesn’t count; and
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.
> We have clearly violated this on numerous occasions....Have we really spammed 21k times?


Many people do not follow that rule. The October 2019 thread we are trying to beat had tons of double, triple, quadruple, etc posts! I am not worried about it!


----------



## morphe83 PE

Now the only thing left for us to make sure NCEES make us pass that exam is to do "human sacrifice waiting for results ritual" and it looks like everybody agreed that it should be @PEPASS (IT IS A JOKE )

Welcome @PEPASS, I joined just 10 days ago too and it was while frenetically googling "October 2021 PE recipe to get results earlier" I found this thread  and since then I am addicted, a good therapy while waiting. Wishing you the best for your results


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Change of pace here....
> So the spam thread rules state :
> 
> No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
> Spelling doesn’t count; and
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.
> We have clearly violated this on numerous occasions....Have we really spammed 21k times?










Spoiler: Answer to your question



Yes we've spammed 21k+ times this session.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Is that first rule really a rule? I figure it’s just legal mumbo jumbo


It's intended as a joke


----------



## tdeckcox

I've done like 6 different Christmas crafts to pass time this weekend and IT ISN'T WORKING.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

YOU GUYS..... my NCEES dashboard...














has not changed. It's still the same  

But I think we might maybe break the spam record today. maybe. if so, results should be out tomorrow.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

ooh hey @RBHeadge PE after results are released this time, will you finally tell us all the little secrets that showed a release was coming?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

sure, why not


----------



## tdeckcox

MeowMeow said:


> YOU GUYS..... my NCEES dashboard...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has not changed. It's still the same
> 
> But I think we might maybe break the spam record today. maybe. if so, results should be out tomorrow.


This was cruel.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm sorry


----------



## rodr

Fact: Results will be posted the week of Dec 13th.


----------



## tdeckcox

No dice. Need them the week before. Sorry bud.


----------



## Spitfire6532

My birthday is December 1st, seems like a perfect day to release results if you ask me!


----------



## rodr

tdeckcox said:


> No dice. Need them the week before. Sorry bud.


They don't care about our _needs _


----------



## pbrme

Spitfire6532 said:


> Change of pace here....
> So the spam thread rules state :
> 
> No double posts (meaning you may not have consecutive posts). Accidents happen, but at the discretion of the Moderators, your posts could be deleted if it is deemed intentional;
> Spelling doesn’t count; and
> Posts must be at least three characters long (and an actual word) or a meme.
> We have clearly violated this on numerous occasions....Have we really spammed 21k times?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

or is it dragging it into the lake???


----------



## steel

We broke the EB Spam record!!!!!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


SPAM TO 23,494!!!!!




engineerboards.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

OK EVERYONE! We broke the spam record. This does NOT MEAN that we stop spamming!! We KEEP spamming!!! 
But results should be out soon now


----------



## Liz06

Spitfire6532 said:


> My birthday is December 1st, seems like a perfect day to release results if you ask me!


I have the feeling December 1st it is!


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> I have the feeling December 1st it is!


5.5 weeks is light, but if other testing sites were like mine (less people than standard) cause of the last P&P exam kinda thing, I could see that type of faster than usual turnaround. No cut score meetings, less examinees, as long as there are no giant issues, you might be right.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

MY HEART JUST DROPPED SO HARD


----------



## tdeckcox

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 25556
> 
> 
> MY HEART JUST DROPPED SO HARD


I'M GLAD I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE. 

I saw NCEES and almost lost my mind. Nope. Just a survey.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

tdeckcox said:


> I'M GLAD I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE.
> 
> I saw NCEES and almost lost my mind. Nope. Just a survey.


10 minutes later and my heart is STILL pounding and hands shaking!


----------



## tdeckcox

I've never filled out a survey so angrily before.

"How did you feel about the COVID precautions?"
VERY SATISFIED


----------



## steel

We should all refrain from completing the survey until we get our results! Make THEM wait for US!


----------



## morphe83 PE

I will answer them, that my turnaround time for answering surveys is 8 to10 weeks


----------



## Liz06

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 25556
> 
> 
> MY HEART JUST DROPPED SO HARD


So glad that you warned us ! Thank you SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!!! 
I just checked and received it too! but my heart still dropped


----------



## Pra4surf1

tdeckcox said:


> I'M GLAD I WASN'T THE ONLY ONE.
> 
> I saw NCEES and almost lost my mind. Nope. Just a survey.


So I heard if you get a survey you failed. I hope this isn’t true. Has anyone who passed received a survey request?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Survey seems late this time. Maybe they have been busy grading tests?


----------



## morphe83 PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> So I heard if you get a survey you failed. I hope this isn’t true. Has anyone who passed received a survey request?


I think it is a joke that started in previous exams threads, and read many members saying they did receive survey and passed, so no worries


----------



## txjennah PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> So I heard if you get a survey you failed. I hope this isn’t true. Has anyone who passed received a survey request?


I received the NCEES surveys when I failed.



...and the year I passed, October 2018. Everyone gets them


----------



## tdeckcox

txjennah PE said:


> ...and the year I passed, October 2018. Everyone gets them


Thank you for sharing this because I 100% almost had a heart attack. Appreciate the comfort!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

txjennah PE said:


> I received the NCEES surveys when I failed.
> 
> View attachment 25564
> 
> ...and the year I passed, October 2018. Everyone gets them


I don't know if everyone gets one, there was a year I did not get one (unless I just missed it?) 
But I also failed that one.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Damn.... I got the survey too, maybe we will all have better luck on the CBT.


----------



## txjennah PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I don't know if everyone gets one, there was a year I did not get one (unless I just missed it?)
> But I also failed that one.


¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I received one every time, pass or fail


----------



## txjennah PE

tdeckcox said:


> Thank you for sharing this because I 100% almost had a heart attack. Appreciate the comfort!


I told myself I wouldn't troll, but couldn't resist a little


----------



## Spitfire6532

I heard that the first 2,500 examinees to complete the survey receive an extra 2 points added on to their test score.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Jokes aside, how did you find NCEES exam site, staff...etc? I was pleasantly surprised by the nice big tables we got! quiet environment, huge hall, proctors were nice and helpful, even the chair was thinking it will be uncomfortable sitting on it 8 hours, it wasn't!! It actually puts more pressure on me because if I fail I have no excuse like "blame it on NCEES accommodations or staff"


----------



## Spitfire6532

At my exam site (Casper, WY), there was some sort of karaoke convention going on in the adjacent conference room (I suspect it was a teacher's convention of sorts). There was constant laughing and giggling from the other room, plus loud karaoke of common children's songs like once per hour. They went and got ear plugs for everyone about an hour into the morning session, but there was a very clear mistake made in scheduling that location.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> At my exam site (Casper, WY), there was some sort of karaoke convention going on in the adjacent conference room (I suspect it was a teacher's convention of sorts). There was constant laughing and giggling from the other room, plus loud karaoke of common children's songs like once per hour. They went and got ear plugs for everyone about an hour into the morning session, but there was a very clear mistake made in scheduling that location.


Wow! I am so sorry, I took earplugs with me just in case something like that happens. We were lucky here in Houston, TX. (Friday)


----------



## Spitfire6532

morphe83 said:


> Wow! I am so sorry, I took earplugs with me just in case something like that happens. We were lucky here in Houston, TX. (Friday)


It didn't wind up being too distracting for me. I was so focused I barely noticed, but I imagine that the noise was problematic for some people there. I found that wearing the earplugs was worse than just listening to the white noise. Just bad luck on that one.


----------



## steel

morphe83 said:


> Jokes aside, how did you find NCEES exam site, staff...etc? I was pleasantly surprised by the nice big tables we got! quiet environment, huge hall, proctors were nice and helpful, even the chair was thinking it will be uncomfortable sitting on it 8 hours, it wasn't!! It actually puts more pressure on me because if I fail I have no excuse like "blame it on NCEES accommodations or staff"


Mine was held at the convention center in downtown Pittsburgh, same location as the April exam. Same situation: nice big tables, one eprson per table, all spread out. In April there was a basketball tournament happening on the ground floor, we were right above it, heard absolutely nothing. This time, there was simply a free dental clinic in the morning, but we went in the opposite door and heard nothing all day.

It was truly the perfect place to hold such an exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> OK EVERYONE! We broke the spam record. This does NOT MEAN that we stop spamming!! We KEEP spamming!!!
> But results should be out soon now


Congrats. But that's only the spam record for the formal wait period. 

The EB spam record is 73,443. And that was congruent with the April 2014 wait. 








The VTEnviro Memorial 73.4k


In honor of the passing of one of our founding members and administrators... and the guy with the highest post count (seriously, go look)... this season's 10k will have no rules. Bottom line, get to 10k. Spam the shit out of it, I don't care. Build your post count, it doesn't matter. If we...




engineerboards.com





Keep up the good work!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 25556
> 
> 
> MY HEART JUST DROPPED SO HARD


Wow, it's pretty late this year. I wonder why?

What questions did they ask? I'm kind of curious because some of the usual questions: about the exam room and proctors may not really matter in the future. Sure there's the SE, but certainly they don't need the same large facilities as the PE.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Wow, it's pretty late this year. I wonder why?
> 
> What questions did they ask? I'm kind of curious because some of the usual questions: about the exam room and proctors may not really matter in the future. Sure there's the SE, but certainly they don't need the same large facilities as the PE.


Pretty much all the questions were about the exam site, staff, etc. Same old stuff.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> We should all refrain from completing the survey until we get our results! Make THEM wait for US!


lol, they take that into account when they set the duration for the survey. Otherwise they'd be getting back like 30% useless strong negative surveys. IIRC they survey only runs like 2-3 weeks.

And now that I typed that, I just realized something...

*Serious question for all involved: *did they indicate when the survey might close?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> I have the feeling December 1st it is!





structurenole15 said:


> 5.5 weeks is light, but if other testing sites were like mine (less people than standard) cause of the last P&P exam kinda thing, I could see that type of faster than usual turnaround. No cut score meetings, less examinees, as long as there are no giant issues, you might be right.


Nov 30/Dec 1 is a valid date for the release window to open.

I'm not saying it will happen that early, just that it's historically consistent with similar October offerings and it isn't out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> I heard that the first 2,500 examinees to complete the survey receive an extra 2 points added on to their test score.


false: those that don't complete the survey lose 3 points.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> Pretty much all the questions were about the exam site, staff, etc. Same old stuff.


jeez, why bother asking that stuff anymore. Unless they have to? Are they looking for correlations between exam environments and score? Historical tracking vs score? I've heard that the analysis and documentation they do is pretty stringent, maybe all of this is part of the their QA plan?

Or maybe it's contract related. Is it incentive pay for the contractors? IDK.

Did they ask anything about years since graduation, number of references brought and used, time spent studying? Or are those a different survey?


----------



## Spitfire6532

RBHeadge PE said:


> Did they ask anything about years since graduation, number of references brought and used, time spent studying? Or are those a different survey?



No questions pertained to academic history, references brought, or study habits. Must be something else.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> jeez, why bother asking that stuff anymore. Unless they have to? Are they looking for correlations between exam environments and score? Historical tracking vs score? I've heard that the analysis and documentation they do is pretty stringent, maybe all of this is part of the their QA plan?
> 
> Or maybe it's contract related. Is it incentive pay for the contractors? IDK.
> 
> Did they ask anything about years since graduation, number of references brought and used, time spent studying? Or are those a different survey?


I couldn't see because it was too dark, thus I struggled to read and that might have affected my score? Interesting thought.
There were a couple of questions about registration. 
Anybody know if the CBT folk also get a survey?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> *Serious question for all involved: *did they indicate when the survey might close?


I did not see  it doesn't say anything in the email. I don't recall if it said anything in the survey anywhere.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Does anyone have the email for the April survey? Can you try the link? I seem to recall on Oct 2013 that I waited too long to take the survey and it told me when it closed.

The survey was pretty late this year, and I'm wondering what the duration usually is. It may give us a 'no earlier than' date for this session.


----------



## morphe83 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does anyone have the email for the April survey? Can you try the link? I seem to recall on Oct 2013 that I waited too long to take the survey and it told me when it closed.
> 
> The survey was pretty late this year, and I'm wondering what the duration usually is. It may give us a 'no earlier than' date for this session.


They didn't mention the closing date of this survey (October 2021)


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Does anyone have the email for the April survey? Can you try the link? I seem to recall on Oct 2013 that I waited too long to take the survey and it told me when it closed.
> 
> The survey was pretty late this year, and I'm wondering what the duration usually is. It may give us a 'no earlier than' date for this session.


lol well when i click the link for the april survey in my email, it takes me to the survey!!! even though i'm sure i took it then!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

photo for proof. i swear i did not edit it lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Okay nevermind. So much for that idea.


----------



## steel

Also, I just took the October one again. So there’s no limit to how many times you can take it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> I couldn't see because it was too dark, thus I struggled to read and that might have affected my score? Interesting thought.
> There were a couple of questions about registration.
> Anybody know if the CBT folk also get a survey?


The CBT examinees get a survey. IIRC, it was the same format/questions as the P/P. There might have been a question or two about mask requirements being enforced, but I can't say for sure. My memory is fuzzy from that day.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> At my exam site (Casper, WY), there was some sort of karaoke convention going on in the adjacent conference room (I suspect it was a teacher's convention of sorts). There was constant laughing and giggling from the other room, plus loud karaoke of common children's songs like once per hour. They went and got ear plugs for everyone about an hour into the morning session, but there was a very clear mistake made in scheduling that location.


Sounds like where I to the FE (back when it was still written), there was a pool tournament in the adjacent hall, and there were loud people in and out and slamming doors, and the smoking area must have been just outside of the room. It was horrible.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> The CBT examinees get a survey. IIRC, it was the same format/questions as the P/P. There might have been a question or two about mask requirements being enforced, but I can't say for sure. My memory is fuzzy from that day.


How did the Covid accommodations make you feel is one of these.


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> How did the Covid accommodations make you feel is one of these.


When I took the CBT in December 2020, I was required to wear a mask the entire length of the exam. In March and June, I was allowed to remove it once I was at the exam station (in front of the computer) during the exam. I never had any issues with accommodations, or any issues with the exam site/proctors for that matter.


----------



## Spitfire6532

DuranDuran PE said:


> When I took the CBT in December 2020, I was required to wear a mask the entire length of the exam. In March and June, I was allowed to remove it once I was at the exam station (in front of the computer) during the exam. I never had any issues with accommodations, or any issues with the exam site/proctors for that matter.


P&P Examinees were required to wear a mask for the duration of the exam. I imagine if they were enforcing this rule in Wyoming, it was likely pretty universally enforced.


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> P&P Examinees were required to wear a mask for the duration of the exam. I imagine if they were enforcing this rule in Wyoming, it was likely pretty universally enforced.


They enforced it heavily here in Pittsburgh. Multiple reminders (generally) and several specific requests to certain examinees.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Sounds like where I to the FE (back when it was still written), there was a pool tournament in the adjacent hall, and there were loud people in and out and slamming doors, and the smoking area must have been just outside of the room. It was horrible.


Pencil and Paper FEs unite!!!!!!


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> They enforced it heavily here in Pittsburgh. Multiple reminders (generally) and several specific requests to certain examinees.


The same in NY area, multiple reminders about wearing the mask correctly or dismissed from the test!


----------



## HBO

So I just sat for the PE exam Civil Construction for the third time. I've always come to these threads to help get through the wait, but it wasn't until today I realized I was actually a member. The first time I took the Test October 20, I signed up for the School of PE on demand class. It was really helpful since I had not seen a bunch of this stuff since 2013. I felt good about the AM but I didn't have any of the resources for the PM. I got 29/40 in the morning but only 20/40 in the afternoon. The second test April 2021, I bought all of the references tried to focus more on concepts so I could really understand the material since I felt I was so close to passing. I ended up getting 24/40 in the morning and 23/40 in the afternoon. This time Around bought 8 practice exams and just hammered away at problems. I felt good about the morning but uneasy about the afternoon. Hoping for the best. Do you all think the CBT exam will be harder than P&P since references won't be allowed? I thought about switching disciplines to Water Resources because that has a significantly higher pass rate and less required materials. But I am determined to prove to myself that I can pass this test.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Hakeem_Ottun said:


> Do you all think the CBT exam will be harder than P&P since references won't be allowed? I thought about switching disciplines to Water Resources because that has a significantly higher pass rate and less required materials. But I am determined to prove to myself that I can pass this test.


I'm sure if you searched these boards you can find discussion about the transition to CBT in the Mechanical and Electrical forums. It might be worth the effort if you're looking for something to distract you from waiting for your results.

Brief summary from my memory (which may be inaccurate).

Passing rate actually went up slightly when the transition to CBT happened
There was a big debate about whether NCEES is allowed to ask you questions that required knowledge that isn't in their provided reference. Officially there's no verbiage that prevents them from asking whatever they want. In practice it seems any numerical solutions will be covered by the reference, but conceptual questions might not be.
I have no idea how all of this will translate to Civil with all of your codes.
But ultimately it doesn't matter because you're going to pass this time.


----------



## DLD PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm sure if you searched these board you can find discussion about the transition to CBT in the Mechanical and Electrical forums. It might be worth the effort if you're looking for something to distract you from waiting for your results.
> 
> Brief summary from my memory (which may be inaccurate).
> 
> Passing rate actually went up slightly when the transition to CBT happened
> There was a big debate about whether NCEES was allow to ask you questions that required knowledge that isn't in their provided reference. Officially there's no verbiage that prevents them from asking whatever they want. In practice it seems any numerical solutions will be covered by the reference, but conceptual questions might not be.
> I have no idea how all of this will translate to Civil with all of your codes.
> But ultimately it doesn't matter because you're going to pass this time.


From the electrical perspective:

@jean15paul_PE is correct regarding his first bullet point. The pass rate for electrical power jumped from 40 percent in October 2019 (50 percent in April 2019) to 70 percent. There was a debate whether jump in pass rate was because the CBT was "easier" than the P/P, or the jump in pass rate was the result of many examinees spending an entire year of studying between the last P/P offered in October '19, both exams getting cancelled in 2020 and CBT first offered in December of 2020. Since the beginning of this year, the CBT pass rate has declined, but to what level I don't know.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Pencil and Paper FEs unite!!!!!!


FTW! It was me and my 1300 closest friends in a giant convention hall. Thirty+ rows made up of forty people, split into two columns with twenty seated at a long conjoined tables in each row of the column.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Pencil and Paper FEs unite!!!!!!


P&P all the way!


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 25556
> 
> 
> MY HEART JUST DROPPED SO HARD



Plot twist: They've only just started the scoring process now. It will be 8-10 weeks from today that we get the results. 

*ducks rotten tomatoes*


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

What I loved about the P&P FE exam. The exam book that was handed out had all 7 exams in it. I flipped through both the general and the ME specific before decided which to take. This was in 2003.


----------



## leggo PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> What I loved about the P&P FE exam. The exam book that was handed out had all 7 exams in it. I flipped through both the general and the ME specific before decided which to take. This was in 2003.


Ha, could you have really chosen in the exam? I took the P&P FE exam in April 2011, but I’m fairly certain I needed to choose my afternoon section specifically when I registered for the exam.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Almost 30k join us it is fun! October 2021 30k Spam Thread?
We need to beat 2014's record.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

leggo PE said:


> Ha, could you have really chosen in the exam? I took the P&P FE exam in April 2011, but I’m fairly certain I needed to choose my afternoon section specifically when I registered for the exam.


yeah when I took it in 2003. The book had all 7 exams in it. The first thing you did was fill out your registration info on the scantron. I.e. enter your name and personal info. And one of the things you entered in was which exam you were taking.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Ha, could you have really chosen in the exam? I took the P&P FE exam in April 2011, but I’m fairly certain I needed to choose my afternoon section specifically when I registered for the exam.


I seem to recall having the option to pick any exam I wanted out of the book for the FE in April 2005. I definitely remember the proctors making a *huge freaking deal* out of entering the right code for the exam on the scantron. But I knew that I was going to be taking the general engineering option regardless. My mechanical engineering instruction was too... inconsistent.

I had to list the exam I was taking as part of the application process for the Oct 2013 PE, but I think I might have been able to change it later.


----------



## HBO

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm sure if you searched these board you can find discussion about the transition to CBT in the Mechanical and Electrical forums. It might be worth the effort if you're looking for something to distract you from waiting for your results.
> 
> Brief summary from my memory (which may be inaccurate).
> 
> Passing rate actually went up slightly when the transition to CBT happened
> There was a big debate about whether NCEES is allowed to ask you questions that required knowledge that isn't in their provided reference. Officially there's no verbiage that prevents them from asking whatever they want. In practice it seems any numerical solutions will be covered by the reference, but conceptual questions might not be.
> I have no idea how all of this will translate to Civil with all of your codes.
> But ultimately it doesn't matter because you're going to pass this time.


I believe like the pass rates will go up for construction as well, should be able to save a lot of time using ctrl+F when looking up the references.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Ha, could you have really chosen in the exam? I took the P&P FE exam in April 2011, but I’m fairly certain I needed to choose my afternoon section specifically when I registered for the exam.





jean15paul_PE said:


> yeah when I took it in 2003. The book had all 7 exams in it. The first thing you did was fill out your registration info on the scantron. I.e. enter your name and personal info. And one of the things you entered in was which exam you were taking.


This is the way the husband's was as well, and that was in 2007. When I took it in 2012, you had to pick ahead of time.


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I seem to recall having the option to pick any exam I wanted out of the book for the FE in April 2013. I definitely remember the proctors making a *huge freaking deal* out of entering the right code for the exam on the scantron. But I knew that I was going to be taking the general engineering option regardless. My mechanical engineering instruction was too... inconsistent.
> 
> I had to list the exam I was taking as part of the application process for the Oct 2013 PE, but I think I might have been able to change it later.



Maybe that’s what I had to do too, then. I do remember the book having all the different options in it; I guess I just never had it in my mind to do anything but structural depth. 



vhab49_PE said:


> This is the way the husband's was as well, and that was in 2007. When I took it in 2012, you had to pick ahead of time.



Wait, this was the year before RB. Weird that it would be different in differing locations….


----------



## RBHeadge PE

leggo PE said:


> Wait, this was the year before RB. Weird that it would be different in differing locations….



My mistake, sorry. I meant to write when I took the FE in April *2005*. Accidently wrote the year I first took the PE instead. I edited it above.



leggo PE said:


> Wait, this was the year before RB. Weird that it would be different in differing locations….


Was there structural depth on the FE? I thought it was by major discipline: General, Civil, Mech, Elect, Chem, Envr


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My mistake, sorry. I meant to write when I took the FE in April *2005*. Accidently wrote the year I first took the PE instead. I edited it above.
> 
> 
> Was there structural depth on the FE? I thought it was by major discipline: General, Civil, Mech, Elect, Chem, Envr



Ugh, must have been civil then. I guess I don’t remember much about my P&P F.E. Exam besides the fact that it WAS P&P.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My mistake, sorry. I meant to write when I took the FE in April *2005*. Accidently wrote the year I first took the PE instead. I edited it above.
> 
> 
> Was there structural depth on the FE? I thought it was by major discipline: General, Civil, Mech, Elect, Chem, Envr


There was definitely an Industrial Eng option. I specifically remember, as I flipped through the book, thinking: "Industrial Engineering looks easy. I bet I could take that one and pass."

No offense to any IE's in here.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm sure if you searched these boards you can find discussion about the transition to CBT in the Mechanical and Electrical forums. It might be worth the effort if you're looking for something to distract you from waiting for your results.
> 
> Brief summary from my memory (which may be inaccurate).
> 
> Passing rate actually went up slightly when the transition to CBT happened
> There was a big debate about whether NCEES is allowed to ask you questions that required knowledge that isn't in their provided reference. Officially there's no verbiage that prevents them from asking whatever they want. In practice it seems any numerical solutions will be covered by the reference, but conceptual questions might not be.
> I have no idea how all of this will translate to Civil with all of your codes.
> But ultimately it doesn't matter because you're going to pass this time.


Something else to add about the CBT transition...

NCEES published the first version of the ME reference (v1.0) more than 6 months before the transition. V1.0 had a lot of errors. 

V1.1 was released a month or so before the first CBT exam, and it fixed a lot of errors, but some still remained. 

V1.2 came out months later and was pretty good at that point.

I don't know if electrical or any of the other disciples went through the same process, but just something to be aware of. 

I will say that a couple of the PE course providers went through the reference with a fine toothed comb and submitted a ton of feedback to NCEES, which was much appreciated.


----------



## Pra4surf1

DuranDuran PE said:


> From the electrical perspective:
> 
> @jean15paul_PE is correct regarding his first bullet point. The pass rate for electrical power jumped from 40 percent in October 2019 (50 percent in April 2019) to 70 percent. There was a debate whether jump in pass rate was because the CBT was "easier" than the P/P, or the jump in pass rate was the result of many examinees spending an entire year of studying between the last P/P offered in October '19, both exams getting cancelled in 2020 and CBT first offered in December of 2020. Since the beginning of this year, the CBT pass rate has declined, but to what level I don't know.





HBO said:


> So I just sat for the PE exam Civil Construction for the third time. I've always come to these threads to help get through the wait, but it wasn't until today I realized I was actually a member. The first time I took the Test October 20, I signed up for the School of PE on demand class. It was really helpful since I had not seen a bunch of this stuff since 2013. I felt good about the AM but I didn't have any of the resources for the PM. I got 29/40 in the morning but only 20/40 in the afternoon. The second test April 2021, I bought all of the references tried to focus more on concepts so I could really understand the material since I felt I was so close to passing. I ended up getting 24/40 in the morning and 23/40 in the afternoon. This time Around bought 8 practice exams and just hammered away at problems. I felt good about the morning but uneasy about the afternoon. Hoping for the best. Do you all think the CBT exam will be harder than P&P since references won't be allowed? I thought about switching disciplines to Water Resources because that has a significantly higher pass rate and less required materials. But I am determined to prove to myself that I can pass this test.


Best of luck on passing. My second attempt this Oct I went pretty hard on practice exams and problems. Definitely felt better than first attempt in April which was brutal. Maybe problems problems problems is the way to get it done! Regarding civil CBT does anyone know how quickly the schedule fills up. Being a testing center with limited computers I imagine they stay booked. Also after 3rd failed attempt do you still have to wait a year and take some type of continuing education course?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> Best of luck on passing. My second attempt this Oct I went pretty hard on practice exams and problems. Definitely felt better than first attempt in April which was brutal. Maybe problems problems problems is the way to get it done! Regarding civil CBT does anyone know how quickly the schedule fills up. Being a testing center with limited computers I imagine they stay booked. Also after 3rd failed attempt do you still have to wait a year and take some type of continuing education course?


To date it seems like you can usually get a testing date within a month or two at most. I don't consider that too bad, but it does require planning ahead.

That being said, I fully expect that to change for the worse. Civil engineers are by far the largest group of PE testers. I expected that adding the typical yearly amount of civil examinees to the pool of people taking the CBT will significantly impact testing center availability.

Regarding the 3 failed attempt thing: I'm not familiar with that. Is that an NCEES rule or a rule by your state board?


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> To date it seems like you can usually get a testing date within a month or two at most. I don't consider that too bad, but it does require planning ahead.
> 
> That being said, I fully expect that to change for the worse. Civil engineers are by far the largest group of PE testers. Adding the typical yearly amount of civil examinees to the pool of people taking the CBT will probably significant impact testing center availability.
> 
> Regarding the 3 failed attempt thing: I'm not familiar with that. Is that an NCEES rule or a rule by your state board?


I know when I took the FE exam in 2015/2016 (once in Tallahassee, FL before graduation and once in Pittsburgh after graduation) I had no trouble with scheduling. And I attempted them in Oct. 2015 and April 2016, when most other college graduates were also scheduling them.


----------



## Pra4surf1

jean15paul_PE said:


> To date it seems like you can usually get a testing date within a month or two at most. I don't consider that too bad, but it does require planning ahead.
> 
> That being said, I fully expect that to change for the worse. Civil engineers are by far the largest group of PE testers. I expected that adding the typical yearly amount of civil examinees to the pool of people taking the CBT will significantly impact testing center availability.
> 
> Regarding the 3 failed attempt thing: I'm not familiar with that. Is that an NCEES rule or a rule by your state board?


Thanks for input it may be a North Carolina thing for 3 failed attempts.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> My second attempt this Oct I went pretty hard on practice exams and problems. Definitely felt better than first attempt in April which was brutal.
> 
> Regarding civil CBT does anyone know how quickly the schedule fills up. Being a testing center with limited computers I imagine they stay booked.




Welcome to Phase 4: Doubt. 
It's way too early to think that you failed, especially since your initial thoughts were that you did better.

But just as a general FYI to websearchers, the availability of the CBT sites will vary from location to location. Pearson VUE does more than the NCEES exams so your competing for space with a lot more than just other engineers. You may have to expand your search radius if you're looking for a more immediate or specific date.




Pra4surf1 said:


> Also after 3rd failed attempt do you still have to wait a year and take some type of continuing education course?


What State are you in? Each jurisdiction has different rules about how many times one can retake the exam and the criteria for trying again.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to Phase 4: Doubt.
> It's way too early to think that you failed, especially since your initial thoughts were that you did better.
> 
> But just as a general FYI to websearchers, the availability of the CBT sites will vary from location to location. Pearson VUE does more than the NCEES exams so your competing for space with a lot more than just other engineers. You may have to expand your search radius if you're looking for a more immediate or specific date.
> 
> 
> 
> What State are you in? Each jurisdiction has different rules about how many times one can retake the exam and the criteria for trying again.


At the same time you replied, they said they're in North Carolina.



Pra4surf1 said:


> Thanks for input it may be a North Carolina thing for 3 failed attempts.


----------



## Liz06

No one checking NCEES yet?


----------



## DLD PE

Liz06 said:


> No one checking NCEES yet?


I think everyone gets 3 attempts.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Liz06 said:


> No one checking NCEES yet?


10 times a day easy, I also check TBPE account (Texas Board) like 10 times minimum too. Also at the end of each day when I know no hope getting results today, I check if I can register to Civil exam CBT hoping the message will change from "you can't because you already registered" to "you can't because you passed" (like a glitch in the system) ...I am a hopeless case


----------



## Pra4surf1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Welcome to Phase 4: Doubt.
> It's way too early to think that you failed, especially since your initial thoughts were that you did better.
> 
> But just as a general FYI to websearchers, the availability of the CBT sites will vary from location to location. Pearson VUE does more than the NCEES exams so your competing for space with a lot more than just other engineers. You may have to expand your search radius if you're looking for a more immediate or specific date.
> 
> 
> 
> What State are you in? Each jurisdiction has different rules about how many times one can retake the exam and the criteria for trying again.


Thanks for the positive encouragement! I feel like if I keep studying a little bit maybe I’ll be rewarded with a passing score from the engineering gods haha. Interesting enough in talking about the CBT I decided today to use some of the NCEES preview samples for CBT construction and looked up info from various questions such as water/cement ratio as example and it seems it would be a challenge to solve compared my previous notes. Another example is formwork stripping. Typed in formwork in the searchable pdf and nothing comes up and the question references ACI manual. So how will that work or maybe the practice exam isn’t updated yet but appears you will have to memorize a lot of info before going into the CBT exam. Any thoughts or is it just me?


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> No one checking NCEES yet?


There is no point in even looking at F5 until after thanksgiving. 

Then, you check NCEES, then your inbox, then your state board's license lookup system. That last part though only for some states.

In PA, it's cool that you need to get the board's permission to test, because then once they get the results, you're basically licensed cause they issue your number. And with Pennsylvania historically being a day 1 release state (for the last three exams) and have released within 2 days for 8 of the last 9 exams, I'm confident I'll have those PE letters in my signature by Christmas!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> There is no point in even looking at F5 until after thanksgiving.
> 
> Then, you check NCEES, then your inbox, then your state board's license lookup system. That last part though only for some states.
> 
> In PA, it's cool that you need to get the board's permission to test, because then once they get the results, you're basically licensed cause they issue your number. And with Pennsylvania historically being a day 1 release state (for the last three exams) and have released within 2 days for 8 of the last 9 exams, I'm confident I'll have those PE letters in my signature by Christmas!


Just a reminder to everyone (not directed at you @structurenole15 )

Don't add PE to your name, signature, business cards, LinkedIn profile, resume, etc until AFTER you receive a license number from your state board. Passing the PE exam along doesn't make you a PE. Some people have gotten in trouble for putting PE on their signatures too early.


----------



## Spitfire6532

jean15paul_PE said:


> Just a reminder to everyone (not directed at you @structurenole15 )
> 
> Don't add PE to your name, signature, business cards, LinkedIn profile, resume, etc until AFTER you receive a license number from your state board. Passing the PE exam along doesn't make you a PE. Some people have gotten in trouble for putting PE on their signatures too early.


Then there's people like me who still needs to work for another year and a half before I even qualify to apply for those letters even if I pass.


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> There is no point in even looking at F5 until after thanksgiving.
> 
> Then, you check NCEES, then your inbox, then your state board's license lookup system. That last part though only for some states.
> 
> In PA, it's cool that you need to get the board's permission to test, because then once they get the results, you're basically licensed cause they issue your number. And with Pennsylvania historically being a day 1 release state (for the last three exams) and have released within 2 days for 8 of the last 9 exams, I'm confident I'll have those PE letters in my signature by Christmas!


Please let us dream that they will release results earlier this year because we intimidated them with our 30k spamming  or because it is the last pencil & paper exam and they will try to expedite it.

I am expecting same thing with our board, since I was approved for exam since 2019 when I applied (my application is complete just need to pass the exam) but couldn't take the exam earlier due to Covid, had to work from home & homeschool my daughter until early summer this year I finally could start preparing for October 2021. I hope you will get those letters.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Just a reminder to everyone (not directed at you @structurenole15 )
> 
> Don't add PE to your name, signature, business cards, LinkedIn profile, resume, etc until AFTER you receive a license number from your state board. Passing the PE exam along doesn't make you a PE. Some people have gotten in trouble for putting PE on their signatures too early.


Might be a good time to bring this one back!









When You Should Add PE After Your Name


At some point soon many of you will find out that you passed the PPE exam. Congratulations! Passing the PPE is a major accomplishment that takes 8+ years of work and sacrifice. I'm certain you'll be excited; you should celebrate! But first I need to tell you: DO NOT IMMEDIATELY ADD PE AFTER...




engineerboards.com


----------



## steel

So, I stumbled across this piece today on the NCEES website. It looks like with the SE exam being the only P&P administration left, they're moving to a regional model. 






NCEES news


Are you looking for the latest news or most current publications? Find news about engineering, surveying, and more.




ncees.org








So if someone in say, my city (Pittsburgh) wanted to take it, the closest city offering it is Richmond, VA. That's a 4 hour drive.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> So, I stumbled across this piece today on the NCEES website. It looks like with the SE exam being the only P&P administration left, they're moving to a regional model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES news
> 
> 
> Are you looking for the latest news or most current publications? Find news about engineering, surveying, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncees.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25833
> 
> 
> So if someone in say, my city (Pittsburgh) wanted to take it, the closest city offering it is Richmond, VA. That's a 4 hour drive.


Interesting...
I've love to see all of these cities on a map. Seems like there are some pretty big gaps.
But I get it. Not many people take the SE exam. Probably not cost effective to offer it in every state.


----------



## Reverse Polish

jean15paul_PE said:


> Interesting...
> I've love to see all of these cities on a map. Seems like there are some pretty big gaps.
> But I get it. Not many people take the SE exam. Probably not cost effective to offer it in every state.



With a couple exceptions, the exam locations are skewed toward states that have SE licensure, and thus, higher demand for the exam.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

This thread is triggering. The memories are so fresh.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> Interesting...
> I've love to see all of these cities on a map. Seems like there are some pretty big gaps.
> But I get it. Not many people take the SE exam. Probably not cost effective to offer it in every state.


----------



## steel

T-18 days until results...that's my guess! Dec. 6!

We've already waited 27 days - almost a whole month! We can do this! What's less than three weeks from now? Nothing!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 25836


LOL, I knew someone would take the bait.
#lazy

LOL. Seriously, Thanks @structurenole15


----------



## pbrme

structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 25836


Interesting. You'd think they'd have offered it in Las Vegas considering the cheap tickets. It's like they said FU to New Mexico, Montana and most of Appalachia.


----------



## leggo PE

Looks like I’ll be going to Reno to test if I ever decide to take the S.E. Exam again….


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> LOL, I knew someone would take the bait.
> #lazy
> 
> LOL. Seriously, Thanks @structurenole15


I have WAYYYYYYY too many maps made in google maps like this. I routinely take the professional sports leagues and rearrange the teams into different conferences and divisions just to see what it would look like lol.

I'm a mapper!


----------



## steel

leggo PE said:


> Looks like I’ll be going to Reno to test if I ever decide to take the S.E. Exam again….


These cities could change with every exam administration, is my thoughts. They may swap Topeka, KS for St. Louis (surprised they didn't this time)


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> I have WAYYYYYYY too many maps made in google maps like this. I routinely take the professional sports leagues and rearrange the teams into different conferences and divisions just to see what it would look like lol.
> 
> I'm a mapper!


Are you on reddit, by chance? If so you might like r/mapporn (I'm going to hope keeping the words combined hides it enough that it doesn't offend anybody.)


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> So, I stumbled across this piece today on the NCEES website. It looks like with the SE exam being the only P&P administration left, they're moving to a regional model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES news
> 
> 
> Are you looking for the latest news or most current publications? Find news about engineering, surveying, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncees.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25833
> 
> 
> So if someone in say, my city (Pittsburgh) wanted to take it, the closest city offering it is Richmond, VA. That's a 4 hour drive.


Feck a duck I have to go to Chicago.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> So, I stumbled across this piece today on the NCEES website. It looks like with the SE exam being the only P&P administration left, they're moving to a regional model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES news
> 
> 
> Are you looking for the latest news or most current publications? Find news about engineering, surveying, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncees.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25833
> 
> 
> So if someone in say, my city (Pittsburgh) wanted to take it, the closest city offering it is Richmond, VA. That's a 4 hour drive.


My closest exam site has ALWAYS been 3 hours away. And now I'm going to have to go to Chicago.


----------



## Be-n

structurenole15 said:


> So, I stumbled across this piece today on the NCEES website. It looks like with the SE exam being the only P&P administration left, they're moving to a regional model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES news
> 
> 
> Are you looking for the latest news or most current publications? Find news about engineering, surveying, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncees.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25833
> 
> 
> So if someone in say, my city (Pittsburgh) wanted to take it, the closest city offering it is Richmond, VA. That's a 4 hour drive.


6 hr drive for my location vs 2 hr for the last exam. I really hope I won’t have to do this 6 hr drive  
I actually expected this. I tried to ask my board, and got no answer. There is no way they would keep offering SE at the same locations as before in states where they get about 10 exam takers per the entire state.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Be-n said:


> 6 hr drive for my location vs 2 hr for the last exam. I really hope I won’t have to do this 6 hr drive
> I actually expected this. I tried to ask my board, and got no answer. There is no way they would keep offering SE at the same locations as before in states where they get about 10 exam takers per the entire state.


2-3 people per day is typical in Iowa. So it makes sense, but they couldn't have announced that in October?


----------



## steel

What baffles me is that there are no sites in Oklahoma!


----------



## steel

tdeckcox said:


> Are you on reddit, by chance? If so you might like r/mapporn (I'm going to hope keeping the words combined hides it enough that it doesn't offend anybody.)


I'm on reddit but I never remember my username, and the one time when I tried to reset it, it said the username didn't exist!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Reverse Polish said:


> With a couple exceptions, the exam locations are skewed toward states that have SE licensure, and thus, higher demand for the exam.


OOC, what jurisdictions have the SE license?
I found an old NCSEA spreadsheet, but with so many subtleties its hard to get a straight answer. Is it Alaska, California, DC, Idaho, Illinois, Massachusetts, Nebraska, Nevada, Oregon, Washington?




structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 25833


I didn't think Guam licenses SE's. It doesn't look like they do on their website. Anyone know for sure? I wonder if they're offering it there because of the military presence or to allow a closer location for applicants from Asia to test?



structurenole15 said:


> So if someone in say, my city (Pittsburgh) wanted to take it, the closest city offering it is Richmond, VA. That's a 4 hour drive.


No way Pittsburg is 4hr from Richmond. I'm DC-metro and its four hours from me just because of traffic.



structurenole15 said:


> These cities could change with every exam administration, is my thoughts. They may swap Topeka, KS for St. Louis (surprised they didn't this time)


Maybe, maybe not. Historically they tend to stay at the same locations. 



vhab49_PE said:


> Feck a duck I have to go to Chicago.


Lincoln, NE isn't easier?


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> OOC, what jurisdictions have the SE license?
> I found an old NCSEA spreadsheet, but with so many subtleties its hard to get a straight answer. Is it Alaska, California, DC, Idaho, Illinois, Massachusetts, Nebraska, Nevada, Oregon, Washington?







RBHeadge PE said:


> No way Pittsburg is 4hr from Richmond. I'm DC-metro and its four hours from me just because of traffic.



Sorry, 6 hours, 10 minutes! But that's also from my house which is southeast of the city. If you live out by the airport, you're making it a 7 hour drive.


----------



## steel

Also, if anyone has any questions or concerns about SE licensure, I sit on the NCSEA structural licensure committee. Our goal is to promote se licensure in each state. We've put together a model a couple years ago for what should and should not be designed by an SE, so state legislatures have a starting point for writing their legislation.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 25849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, 6 hours, 10 minutes! But that's also from my house which is southeast of the city. If you live out by the airport, you're making it a 7 hour drive.


I was confused... had to look this up...


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> OOC, what jurisdictions have the SE license?
> I found an old NCSEA spreadsheet, but with so many subtleties its hard to get a straight answer. Is it Alaska, California, DC, Idaho, Illinois, Massachusetts, Nebraska, Nevada, Oregon, Washington?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think Guam licenses SE's. It doesn't look like they do on their website. Anyone know for sure? I wonder if they're offering it there because of the military presence or to allow a closer location for applicants from Asia to test?
> 
> 
> No way Pittsburg is 4hr from Richmond. I'm DC-metro and its four hours from me just because of traffic.
> 
> 
> Maybe, maybe not. Historically they tend to stay at the same locations.
> 
> 
> Lincoln, NE isn't easier?


I'm at the red dot, (ish). The more I have been thinking about it, Lincoln is probably going to be my choice, since Illinois does not make anything easy, and the application date has already passed for April. Helps that I have family near Lincoln. Still a 6+ hour drive though.


----------



## Spitfire6532

structurenole15 said:


> Also, if anyone has any questions or concerns about SE licensure, I sit on the NCSEA structural licensure committee. Our goal is to promote se licensure in each state. We've put together a model a couple years ago for what should and should not be designed by an SE, so state legislatures have a starting point for writing their legislation.


Narc.


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> I'm at the red dot, (ish). The more I have been thinking about it, Lincoln is probably going to be my choice, since Illinois does not make anything easy, and the application date has already passed for April. Helps that I have family near Lincoln. Still a 6+ hour drive though.
> View attachment 25852



I believe you would still apply with your state board, regardless of what city you test in. So it seems to me like Chicago would be your best bet, distance-wise.


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> Narc.


Guess I hit a sore spot? lol


----------



## Be-n

structurenole15 said:


> Also, if anyone has any questions or concerns about SE licensure, I sit on the NCSEA structural licensure committee. Our goal is to promote se licensure in each state. We've put together a model a couple years ago for what should and should not be designed by an SE, so state legislatures have a starting point for writing their legislation.


I really hope SE licensure will be gradually recognized and promoted in most states within a next decade. I even thought some structural engineers may prefer SE exam over CBT PE Civil exam in the next couple of years just because they can bring their own references to an SE exam.
However, making people drive 6+ hours to an exam site doesn’t make any good for the promotion of SE licensure. States can’t require something that is not even offered in their state.


----------



## rodr

structurenole15 said:


> So, I stumbled across this piece today on the NCEES website. It looks like with the SE exam being the only P&P administration left, they're moving to a regional model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NCEES news
> 
> 
> Are you looking for the latest news or most current publications? Find news about engineering, surveying, and more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ncees.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25833
> 
> 
> So if someone in say, my city (Pittsburgh) wanted to take it, the closest city offering it is Richmond, VA. That's a 4 hour drive.


I can't believe they were "nice" enough to make AK one of the testing locations! People always leave AK out of everything. Surprised they aren't making AK applicants travel to WA. People don't realize how expensive it is to catch a flight out of AK since the lower 48 has such cheap flights to many places.


Also.....did anyone else catch the *hint* *hint*? Registration opens on Dec 13th. Which is likely _after _they release the results of the Oct 2021 exam.....perhaps my prediction is spot on. Just sayin'. I said it first don't forget!


rodr said:


> Fact: Results will be posted the week of Dec 13th.



I'll gladly provide my venmo, I'M TAKIN TIPS ALL DAY PEOPLE!


----------



## steel

rodr said:


> I can't believe they were "nice" enough to make AK one of the testing locations! People always leave AK out of everything. Surprised they aren't making AK applicants travel to WA. People don't realize how expensive it is to catch a flight out of AK since the lower 48 has such cheap flights to many places.


I think that's one of the things that if they didn't do, there would be a literal uproar over it and they don't want that amount of backlash.

For me, yeah, I can complain about the closest site to me being 6 hours away, but it's not going to make NCEES sweat. Not like it would if they left Alaska and Hawaii out of the picture.


----------



## steel

Be-n said:


> I really hope SE licensure will be gradually recognized and promoted in most states within a next decade. I even thought some structural engineers may prefer SE exam over CBT PE Civil exam in the next couple of years just because they can bring their own references to an SE exam.
> However, making people drive 6+ hours to an exam site doesn’t make any good for the promotion of SE licensure. States can’t require something that is not even offered in their state.


There are 4 more administrations of the P&P SE exam before it goes computer based. Something tells me they're gonna accelerate that timeline to 2023, instead of 2024.

Or, they'll offer it in more cities once they see the 2022 numbers fall drastically.


----------



## Spitfire6532

I think the SE exam struggles to adequately assess the competency of an engineer in the same way that the PE exam does. Its certainly a better judge of one's structural knowledge, but it's essentially just a more challenging hurdle. Any engineer that passes the hurdle is deemed competent for the rest of their career. I don't know what a good solution to this is, but standardized exams don't seem to be the answer. Its a tough question, how do you determine if an engineer is competent?


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> I think the SE exam struggles to adequately assess the competency of an engineer in the same way that the PE exam does. Its certainly a better judge of one's structural knowledge, but it's essentially just a more challenging hurdle. Any engineer that passes the hurdle is deemed competent for the rest of their career. I don't know what a good solution to this is, but standardized exams don't seem to be the answer. Its a tough question, how do you determine if an engineer is competent?


I think you have it backwards. There's no way that any reasonable person would agree the SE exam is _less adequate _at determining minimum competency than the PE exam. 

The PE exam tests your knowledge across all areas of civil engineering using 80 multiple choice questions. 
The SE exam tests your knowledge of _only _structural engineering using 80 multiple choice questions _and_ 7-8 open-ended design questions. 
There's a clear winner there as to which one tests an engineer's competence better, and it's not the PE exam.

Also, the SE exam is _not_ just a standardized test. You have _actual design problems _graded by hand by practicing structural engineers.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 25849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, 6 hours, 10 minutes! But that's also from my house which is southeast of the city. If you live out by the airport, you're making it a 7 hour drive.


What does gray mean? Places where the p&p exam is held?


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> What does gray mean? Places where the p&p exam is held?


This is not a map of where any exam is held.

This is a map of states that have legislation defining structural engineering (SE) licensure. 

The gray states are states that have no legislation regarding structural engineers. The other colors have legislation regarding what structures must be designed by an SE, not a PE.


----------



## Be-n

Spitfire6532 said:


> I think the SE exam struggles to adequately assess the competency of an engineer in the same way that the PE exam does. Its certainly a better judge of one's structural knowledge, but it's essentially just a more challenging hurdle. Any engineer that passes the hurdle is deemed competent for the rest of their career. I don't know what a good solution to this is, but standardized exams don't seem to be the answer. Its a tough question, how do you determine if an engineer is competent?


To me, just the type of structural questions asked on a PE exam makes me questioning the competency of every PE claiming to be a structural engineer. I had more trust in these letters before I prepared and passed this exam. Considering structural questions, it is way too easy.
PE definitely doesn’t test one’s ability to determine lateral loads and to design building lateral systems. 
Meantime, I should spend 60-70% of my PE exam prep time to study subjects that are not difficult but irrelevant to my daily work. That shouldn’t be like that.
I agree, SE is extremely difficult. Requiring it in states where SDC is B and wind loads govern is too much. It will just result in a shortage of qualified engineers. So, it is quite a dilemma. I wish states like Florida with high wind loads would develop their own exam, similar to CA seismic exam, to test engineers in lateral design for high winds and low seismic.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> I believe you would still apply with your state board, regardless of what city you test in. So it seems to me like Chicago would be your best bet, distance-wise.


It is Chicago, which is never best bet, based on the 12 page application, vs the 3 page for Nebraska. Plus, ew, Chicago. It is held near downtown (or in pervious sessions has been) so there is also more expensive hotel, parking, driving in general.


----------



## steel

vhab49_PE said:


> It is Chicago, which is never best bet, based on the 12 page application, vs the 3 page for Nebraska. Plus, ew, Chicago. It is held near downtown (or in pervious sessions has been) so there is also more expensive hotel, parking, driving in general.


You wouldn't use either of those applications. You'd be applying for and gaining a license in your home state, not Nebraska or Illinois.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> You wouldn't use either of those applications. You'd be applying for and gaining a license in your home state, not Nebraska or Illinois.


My state (Iowa) does not recognize the SE, so it would be Illinois or Nebraska. I have just tested previously in Iowa because it is closer, easier and, quite frankly, not Illinois. I did take the FE in Illinois. (I already have my PE in Iowa I should say - if I didn't, I could use the SE to apply for the PE here)


----------



## tdeckcox

Morning, friends. Thanksgiving feels very unimportant compared to December starting next week. Who needs holidays when you're waiting for exam results?


----------



## lhspaz13

tdeckcox said:


> Morning, friends. Thanksgiving feels very unimportant compared to December starting next week. Who needs holidays when you're waiting for exam results?


This whole year has felt unimportant to me after taking the exam in April and then again in October.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HOW IS IT ALMOST DECEMBER?!?!?!??


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> HOW IS IT ALMOST DECEMBER?!?!?!??


I don't know what you're talking about. My internal calendar thinks it's about time for the calendar to turn to December 2020.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't know what you're talking about. My internal calendar thinks it's about time for the calendar to turn to December 2020.


I just saw this and my stomach turned....IT'S NINE DAYS UNTIL MY EXAM!

Oh thank God it's not 2020.


----------



## steel

I think the suckiest part of the suck is the week of Thanksgiving, for the October exams.

Think about it: before that, you know you're not getting results, so it's easy to ignore it. After the holiday, you know results are basically gonna come any week now, provided Thanksgiving is late enough.

But DURING the week of thanksgiving, we're in limbo. We've waited so long, and we know we need to wait longer, but HOW MUCH longer? It could be a week, it could be 3-4 weeks, there's no way to truly know.


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> I think the suckiest part of the suck is the week of Thanksgiving, for the October exams.
> 
> Think about it: before that, you know you're not getting results, so it's easy to ignore it. After the holiday, you know results are basically gonna come any week now, provided Thanksgiving is late enough.
> 
> But DURING the week of thanksgiving, we're in limbo. We've waited so long, and we know we need to wait longer, but HOW MUCH longer? It could be a week, it could be 3-4 weeks, there's no way to truly know.


I was just explaining to my husband that this week is anxiety inducing because it's incredibly unlikely, but more probable than any week before. Next week it becomes more likely and thus, a little less anxiety inducing (on the waiting aspect.) Plus I have to see my family who are all going to ask if I know yet? Hard pass.


----------



## meowmeow-what

structurenole15 said:


> I think the suckiest part of the suck is the week of Thanksgiving, for the October exams.
> 
> Think about it: before that, you know you're not getting results, so it's easy to ignore it. After the holiday, you know results are basically gonna come any week now, provided Thanksgiving is late enough.
> 
> But DURING the week of thanksgiving, we're in limbo. We've waited so long, and we know we need to wait longer, but HOW MUCH longer? It could be a week, it could be 3-4 weeks, there's no way to truly know.


Ugh and not much work to do during Thanksgiving week to take my mind off of it. It's the first break I've had since taking the exam. Thankful for the breather but leaves more brain capacity to get anxious about results.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> I think the suckiest part of the suck is the week of Thanksgiving, for the October exams.
> 
> Think about it: before that, you know you're not getting results, so it's easy to ignore it. After the holiday, you know results are basically gonna come any week now, provided Thanksgiving is late enough.
> 
> But DURING the week of thanksgiving, we're in limbo. We've waited so long, and we know we need to wait longer, but HOW MUCH longer? It could be a week, it could be 3-4 weeks, there's no way to truly know.


Well, I know, because grading workshop wasn't on the Oct/November Calendar, so I have at least 2 weeks left. I would guess grading workshop is Thursday-Saturday of next week, at the earliest.


----------



## CivilPE2022

structurenole15 said:


> I think the suckiest part of the suck is the week of Thanksgiving, for the October exams.
> 
> Think about it: before that, you know you're not getting results, so it's easy to ignore it. After the holiday, you know results are basically gonna come any week now, provided Thanksgiving is late enough.
> 
> But DURING the week of thanksgiving, we're in limbo. We've waited so long, and we know we need to wait longer, but HOW MUCH longer? It could be a week, it could be 3-4 weeks, there's no way to truly know.


I hope I pass this [email protected]#$_&-+ exam. I just can't physically and mentally take it anymore...


----------



## tdeckcox

CivilPE2022 said:


> I hope I pass this [email protected]#$_&-+ exam. I just can't physically and mentally take it anymore...


A mood.


----------



## djl PE

I heard results are coming out today


----------



## morphe83 PE

djl PE said:


> I heard results are coming out today


Where? who? I think it is unlikely we hear anything this week, they won't dump it on boards this week when they are most likely understaffed.


----------



## DLD PE

djl PE said:


> I heard results are coming out today


It's true. Here they are:



Spoiler: Results



Ohio State jumped 3 spots to number 2 in the AP Top 25 poll, ahead of Alabama at No. 3 and Cincinnati at No. 4, while Georgia retained the unanimous No. 1 spot.


----------



## tdeckcox

DuranDuran PE said:


> It's true. Here they are:


Did I immediately check NCEES? Yes. Am I proud of it? No.

Go Buckeyes tho.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> it could be 3-4 weeks, there's no way to truly know.


It won't be 4 weeks. Unless you're in Georgia, Hawaii, or maybe Pennsylvania.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> Did I immediately check NCEES? Yes. Am I proud of it? No.
> 
> Go Buckeyes tho.


I got to a point where when I go to NCEES page to login, It shows in their update/news "My name" not yet come back another day"


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> It won't be 4 weeks. Unless you're in Georgia, Hawaii, or maybe Pennsylvania.


IDK, 3 weeks is Dec 13, and the last two October release dates were Dec 15 (2020) and Dec 12 (2019). So 4 weeks isn't out the realm of possibility, especially for day 2, 3, and beyond states.

My wager is the week of Dec 6, though. Over the last 5 October exams, Pennsylvania has released on day 1 three of those times, and their October average over that span is 44.6 days from test date to release date. 

And 45 days after Oct 22 is Dec 6. So I won't start _truly_ panicking until that day lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Stay strong everybody!


----------



## tdeckcox

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Stay strong everybody!


Listen I lost all strength when I checked for results on Oct 25th. I appreciate the sentiment though


----------



## djl PE

I passed in alabama!










































in april


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I refuse to troll the people who are waiting for results...





































...today.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> Listen I lost all strength when I checked for results on Oct 25th. I appreciate the sentiment though


You make me feel better, I resisted till November 2nd, then...


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> You make me feel better, I resisted till November 2nd, then...


I literally watched it turn from the exam release to "Results Pending" because I have problems


----------



## Chefali

Last night i dreamed that results came out today.... then when i woke up i looked at the date and we are still in November.... longest month EVERRRRRR


----------



## morphe83 PE

Chefali said:


> Last night i dreamed that results came out today.... then when i woke up i looked at the date and we are still in November.... longest month EVERRRRRR


Never realized that November has 60 days instead of 30!


----------



## morphe83 PE

@tdeckcox


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morphe83 said:


> Never realized that November has 60 days instead of 30!


Leap-months are annoying like that.


----------



## Jeuret

Also will december, waiting for the Xmas


----------



## meowmeow-what

Any new indicators of results sooner or later?


----------



## tdeckcox

meowmeow-what said:


> Any new indicators of results sooner or later?


The line at Dunkin was extraordinarily long today so I'm taking that as a sign that results will be out soon.


----------



## meowmeow-what

tdeckcox said:


> The line at Dunkin was extraordinarily long today so I'm taking that as a sign that results will be out soon.


I'll take it - the universe works in mysterious ways sometimes......


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tdeckcox said:


> The line at Dunkin was extraordinarily long today so I'm taking that as a sign that results will be out soon.


Only makes sense.


----------



## tdeckcox

Each time the NCEES website takes a little longer to load I get my hopes up.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> Each time the NCEES website takes a little longer to load I get my hopes up.


That's definitely a sign!


----------



## DLD PE

Time is truly relative at this point. It's exponentially speeding up for those trying to get projects turned in and vacation "to-do" lists complete before Thursday, and likewise slowing down for those waiting for results.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's definitely a sign!


Is that sarcasm?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> Is that sarcasm?


No. It is, in fact, a sign.
A sign that thousands of other people are starting to get antsy.
And much like the crowds at Ole' faithful, it means were getting closer. 
It has no effect on when it actually happens of course, just that we nearing the end.


----------



## DLD PE

I remember a year ago packing my study material in our suitcase as we got ready to travel for Thanksgiving. That's a sign.


----------



## CivilPE2022

Learning not to give a shi* is one of my goals for 2022. Just stop caring and stressing myself out for the things I have no control over.


----------



## tdeckcox

CivilPE2022 said:


> Learning not to give a shi* is one of my goals for 2022. Just stop caring and stressing myself out for the things I have no control over.


My 2022 goal is to send less wordy emails but now I think I might add this to the list.


----------



## Liz06

I feel results are coming soon


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> I feel results are coming soon


Realistically? Gonna be at least another 12-14 days, possibly longer. Last two October exam result releases happened Dec 12 and Dec 15, so that would be another 18-21 days.


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> Realistically? Gonna be at least another 12-14 days, possibly longer. Last two October exam result releases happened Dec 12 and Dec 15, so that would be another 18-21 days.


I got a good feeling about the 6th...not sure if it's just blind optimism or a gut feeling, but I'm clinging to it.


----------



## morphe83 PE

I think starting next week, we can rationally hope and expect results coming any time, since SE exam registration period is starting the 13th (still pencil &paper exam) and usually they release results before the registration period starts, also SE results usually come after Pe results like few days later, so definitely I am hoping around December 3rd? or 6th? for PE Civil results. This is my 2 cents analysis, of course with NCEEES you never know.


----------



## Liz06

morphe83 said:


> I think starting next week, we can rationally hope and expect results coming any time, since SE exam registration period is starting the 13th (still pencil &paper exam) and usually they release results before the registration period starts, also SE results usually come after Pe results like few days later, so definitely I am hoping around December 3rd? or 6th? for PE Civil results. This is my 2 cents analysis, of course with NCEEES you never know.


December 1st my gut feeling


----------



## morphe83 PE

Liz06 said:


> December 1st my gut feeling


The sooner the better especially if the outcome will be positive, I am really hoping we will all pass and this will be behind us...having 16 guests tomorrow so will dive into nonstop cooking cleaning for 2 days lol hoping it will leave me little free time to stress about the results.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> I feel results are coming soon


I'm inclined to agree. If one looks at the past release dates accounting for relative calendars and situations then the realistic *window opens Wednesday Dec 1*. I personally will start getting the map ready on Tuesday Nov 30, since I don't consider it out the realm of possibility that it could be released earlier due to <67% less exam takers than in the past. 

To be clear, I am NOT saying it will get released on Dec 1, just that the window realistically opens that day. 



structurenole15 said:


> Realistically? Gonna be at least another 12-14 days, possibly longer. Last two October exam result releases happened Dec 12 and Dec 15, so that would be another 18-21 days.


The Oct '19 release was _delayed_ because of the need for a cut score meeting for the Control Systems exam. I'm certain it would have happened sooner if Control Systems hadn't changed their exam spec that year.

Oct '20 was intentionally delayed for other reasons. Covid threw a monkey wrench into the schedule last year. A year ago they offered P&P CE exams in October 2020 and January 2021 to try to reduce the person-load at the exam sites. I won't speculate on why, but examinees couldn't sit for both the October and January exams. And in December 2020, they hadn't devised a way to prevent October '20 examinees who failed from registering for the January exam. People already couldn't register for an exam if they are pending for a similar type of exam (e.g. P&P PE for another P&P PE exam, CBT PPE for another CBT PE, etc.). So as a result, NCEES didn't release the Oct 2020 results until after the January registration deadline (Dec 14). It came as a no surprise when they released around 10AM on Dec 15. 

tl;dr Oct '19 and '20 aren't appropriate analogs for this administration.


----------



## steel

Here's my *officially unofficial* take:

The last five October exam release dates:
Oct 2016 - Dec 8 - 41 days (2 weeks after Thanksgiving Day)
Oct 2017 - Dec 4 - 38 days (1.5 weeks after Thanksgiving Day)
Oct 2018 - Dec 5 - 40 days (Almost 2 weeks after Thanksgiving Day)
Oct 2019 - Dec 12 - 48 days (2 weeks after Thanksgiving Day)
Oct 2020 - Dec 15 - 53 days (Almost 3 weeks after Thanksgiving day)

What this data tells me is that, with the exception of Oct 2019 and Oct 2020, we can reasonably expect results 10-14 days after Thanksgiving Day. That means this year we can expect results no sooner than Monday, Dec. 6. But probably no later than Friday, Dec. 10. It could be 3 weeks after, just like last October, but with no cut score meeting this fall and less paper-and-pencil exams compared to last fall, I'd say that's unlikely.

So yes, Dec 6 is a very reasonable expectation, and on Dec 11 we can start flipping tables and marching to South Carolina with our pitchforks and torches.

tl;dr Dec 6-10 is the realistic window, with Dec 1-6 a small possibility and 11-15 a smaller possibility.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morphe83 said:


> since SE exam registration period is starting the 13th (still pencil &paper exam) and usually they release results before the registration period starts, also SE results


IIRC, and someone please correct me if I'm wrong, I don't think they release date and the registration date are connected. In the past, results would come out after the registration window opened. And in some years, some States released near or after the registration window closed for the April exam. *cough* Pennsylvania *cough*.



morphe83 said:


> also SE results usually come after Pe results like few days later,


SE always follows PE, but that's because the SE grading is more labor intensive and takes longer. I seem to recall someone on here or reddit, doing a historical comparison of PE and SE release dates for April and October. I *think* they saw a pattern, but I don't recall if it was a strong pattern or not. I've never tracked SE released patterns and don't have a feel for it.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Liz06 said:


> December 1st my gut feeling


You would not be off-base but don't cathect yourself to that date.


----------



## tdeckcox

I literally feel like a child waiting for Santa. 

ONLY 7 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL WE MIGHT MAYBE GET RESULTS AND ONLY 17 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL I CAN DUST OFF MY PITCHFORK.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Let's tone down the pitchfork talk please.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> I literally feel like a child waiting for Santa.


I liken release day to Christmas morning. 

It's kinda sad that this is the last one. 
Don't get me wrong: the transition should have happened years ago. But it's still the end of an era. 



tdeckcox said:


> ONLY 7 MORE SLEEPS UNTIL WE MIGHT MAYBE GET RESULTS


I guess you don't like to take naps?


----------



## morphe83 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> IIRC, and someone please correct me if I'm wrong, I don't think they release date and the registration date are connected. In the past, results would come out after the registration window opened. And in some years, some States released near or after the registration window closed for the April exam. *cough* Pennsylvania *cough*.
> 
> 
> SE always follows PE, but that's because the SE grading is more labor intensive and takes longer. I seem to recall someone on here or reddit, doing a historical comparison of PE and SE release dates for April and October. I *think* they saw a pattern, but I don't recall if it was a strong pattern or not. I've never tracked SE released patterns and don't have a feel for it.


I am no expert, just a 2 cents analysis, based on few previous years release dates compared to registration period window. I am sure you have been following more all those last years, I am a newbie just 7 months ago I had no clue about what I am talking about right now


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I seem to recall someone on here or reddit, doing a historical comparison of PE and SE release dates for April and October. I *think* they saw a pattern, but I don't recall if it was a strong pattern or not. I've never tracked SE released patterns and don't have a feel for it.



Found it, at least for the October exams:








October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


It was...a bad day.




engineerboards.com





There's no airtight predictive pattern here. Yeah, it happens about a week or so after the SE scoring meeting, but not something obvious like always X days later. I think we can conclude it's all post hoc ergo propter hoc.

And I'll bump this post too:








October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


It was...a bad day.




engineerboards.com


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Try to keep the exam off your mind; just relax and enjoy the long weekend. Stay safe and healthy.


----------



## CivilPE2022

RBHeadge PE said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> Try to keep the exam off your mind; just relax and enjoy the long weekend. Stay safe and healthy.


Happy Turkey Day!


----------



## Speakerbaks

RBHeadge PE said:


> You would not be off-base but don't cathect yourself to that date.


whoa, excellent vocab. Dictionary doesn't even know it with the red squiggle line 'n everything *tips hat*


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The end is nigh!








OCT 2021







engineerboards.com


----------



## steel

I feel like it’s gonna be this week. I know it’s contrary to everything I’ve been saying and to all conventional logic, but I’ve never really had a feeling for when results should be out, but this time I do. So I’m gonna say Tuesday, Nov. 30.


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> I feel like it’s gonna be this week. I know it’s contrary to everything I’ve been saying and to all conventional logic, but I’ve never really had a feeling for when results should be out, but this time I do. So I’m gonna say Tuesday, Nov. 30.


November? Bold choice! I like it.


----------



## CivilPE2022

tdeckcox said:


> November? Bold choice! I like it.


This week means by the end of December 3rd, still way too optimistic. It can happen anytime from 1-3 weeks from today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd be shocked it anyone is still waiting for their PE results three weeks from now.


----------



## tdeckcox

Is this officially the start of the "any day now," time frame? That's what it feels like.


----------



## steel

tdeckcox said:


> Is this officially the start of the "any day now," time frame? That's what it feels like.


Probably. While this week is slightly more unlikely than last week, this si the first week where the chances are higher than zero!


----------



## Catmiatm

December 15th


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> I feel like it’s gonna be this week. I know it’s contrary to everything I’ve been saying and to all conventional logic, but I’ve never really had a feeling for when results should be out, but this time I do. So I’m gonna say Tuesday, Nov. 30.


tomorrow


----------



## Liz06

tdeckcox said:


> Is this officially the start of the "any day now," time frame? That's what it feels like.


I can't breath now


----------



## Liz06

Catmiatm said:


> December 15th


noooooooooooooooo  
I vote for December 3rd


----------



## tdeckcox

Liz06 said:


> I can't breath now


I'm sorry but the way I just CACKLED at this startled my cat lol. I feel you. It's close to maybe almost over which is both good and terrifying.


----------



## Liz06

tdeckcox said:


> I'm sorry but the way I just CACKLED at this startled my cat lol. I feel you. It's close to maybe almost over which is both good and terrifying.


----------



## steel

Catmiatm said:


> December 15th


While some states may wait that long, I find it unlikely for the initial release to happen that late.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> Is this officially the start of the "any day now," time frame?


More or less, yeah.
I consider tomorrow the point when the window opens and I should be ready. Starting tomorrow morning I'll have a few threads ready to post should the results drop. 

To be clear, I'm NOT saying it will release tomorrow. Just that I'll have some stuff ready to go if it does. The chances of it happening tomorrow are non-zero small. IIRC we've never had a release the Tuesday after Thanksgiving. I'll have to double-check though.


----------



## meowmeow-what

how am i supposed to get anything done at work waiting like this????


----------



## DLD PE

meowmeow-what said:


> how am i supposed to get anything done at work waiting like this????


This is the time I was in full-blown stage 4. I was preparing what I was going to say to my employer and family when I got the FAIL results, and preparing my congratulatory thank you messages for those who passed. After getting into this mindset, it was easier for me to focus on work while waiting for the inevitable.


----------



## HBO

I think the worst part about failing is the feeling that you let everybody rooting for you down. Hopefully none of us feel that this time around


----------



## RBHeadge PE

meowmeow-what said:


> how am i supposed to get anything done at work waiting like this????


This is nothing. The true paralysis is waiting after other States have released.


----------



## meowmeow-what

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is nothing. The true paralysis is waiting after other States have released.


I am not sure if I'm a day 1 state or a later one. Do you have a general list somewhere?


----------



## DLD PE

meowmeow-what said:


> I am not sure if I'm a day 1 state or a later one. Do you have a general list somewhere?


See post #115, page 6 this thread.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yes. But I need to post the updated State release notes in the new forum. I did a crib notes version earlier in this thread. 

What State are you?

It won't matter if you're State is day 1 or not. If the first batch releases at say 10AM, and your State goes at 2:30, then you still have to suffer for 4+ hrs.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Is there a reason that NCEES doesn't update testers with a more concrete release date closer to the time? Seems like around now they would be able to say that results should be expected the week of December 6th to the 10th for example, or do they still not know themselves?


----------



## meowmeow-what

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yes. But I need to post the updated State release notes in the new forum. I did a crib notes version earlier in this thread.
> 
> What State are you?
> 
> It won't matter if you're State is day 1 or not. If the first batch releases at say 10AM, and your State goes at 2:30, then you still have to suffer for 4+ hrs.


I'm Florida. Seems from your post on page 6 that I should not expect results Day 1. SAD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm sure they have an internal schedule and target window. But like every other major project, things happen that cause delays. 

We're all engineers here, and we all know that Murphy works on every project. You can't predict what he'll do or need. Maybe an investigation(s) or adjudication(s) takes longer than expected? Maybe it takes too long for SMEs to respond and document an issue, or a meeting of external experts need to be convened? Or maybe IT issues come up? I honestly don't know and I don't think anyone outside of the organization really knows either.

But what I do know is that they won't release the results to the State boards until the entire process is complete, correct, and defendable. The part that that the exam-takers actually see and care about is a small part of the operation. 

There's also some utility in not publicly announcing things. Too much potential for backlash if things are delayed. Even last year, when we all *knew* what day it was going to release, they still didn't say publicly that it was going to happen that day. Just the usual "6-8 weeks".


----------



## RBHeadge PE

meowmeow-what said:


> I'm Florida. Seems from your post on page 6 that I should not expect results Day 1. SAD


Yeah.... they've got internal stuff they have to do first.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> This is nothing. The true paralysis is waiting after other States have released.


*cough* GEORGIA *cough*


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I had a dream last week that I got the notification that I passed, but then they called me and were like "we were mistaken, you failed by 1 question. We are going to let you take only the afternoon portion again, and you have to do it within 1 month and then you will pass." They made it sound like I would pass no matter what and I was like this makes no sense! If I will pass no matter what then why do I have to take only the PM portion again. So I asked them "So, all I have to do is take the afternoon portion, and you'll pass me? Or do I have to get a certain score to pass? Or what?" And they wouldn't answer me. And I kept asking question to get clarification and they wouldn't clarify. 

Now I have it in the back of my mind "maybe I passed" and that is dangerous because now I will be upset when I actually see that I failed.


----------



## steel

I had my first post-exam nightmare a couple nights ago. 

I was in a parking garage and realized that my crate with my reference material was folded up in my back seat. As in, I had forgotten to bring my references. But the weird part was that I wasn't in the right garage either, and I thought I was there for a basketball game! I do photograph college basketball, so it's not out of nowhere, but how would I confuse the biggest test of my life (thus far) with a basketball game?!?!?!


----------



## meowmeow-what

I keep having dreams and thoughts that I passed.... I think my hopes are too high


----------



## DrRich PE

PASSED!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Not once did I ever have a dream where I passed, except the one time where I was a PE but they started requiring PEs to retake the exam once per year to maintain their license.


----------



## DLD PE

DrRich PE said:


> PASSED!!!


Troll! lol


----------



## steel

DrRich PE said:


> PASSED!!!


Do I know that this is fake? Yes.

Did I check my email because of this? Also Yes.


----------



## DrRich PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Troll! lol


Nope, I definitely passed!


----------



## steel

DrRich PE said:


> Nope, I definitely passed!


In what year, 2051?


----------



## DLD PE

DrRich PE said:


> Nope, I definitely passed!


Not saying you didn't pass. Just not as it applies to the October 2021 P/P exam.


----------



## DrRich PE

structurenole15 said:


> In what year, 2051?


----------



## steel

DrRich PE said:


> View attachment 26006


Yep, that's 2051 alright!

30-year-early-Congratulations!


----------



## meowmeow-what

DrRich PE said:


> View attachment 26006


u r cruel


----------



## Liz06

DrRich PE said:


> PASSED!!!


Is this real??????? please do not joke with my emotions


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I heard from a very good source that NCEES just said that they won't release results until we break the all-time spam record. Once we get 73,444 they will release results. So the best thing EVERYONE can do, is come help spam!!! We are currently just over 2/3 of the way to the beat the record. 

October 2021 45k Spam Thread?


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> I heard from a very good source that NCEES just said that they won't release results until we break the all-time spam record. Once we get 73,444 they will release results. So the best thing EVERYONE can do, is come help spam!!! We are currently just over 2/3 of the way to the beat the record.
> 
> October 2021 45k Spam Thread?


Actually, I heard that the initial release will happen when we hit 50k, and that they will release the next state, in alphabetical order, for every 1,000 after that. So if you're in Wyoming, or a US territory, you better help us spam to 100k!

Edit to say: We're already at 50k cause I'm dumb, so expect the results to drop by 2 pm today for Alabama!

Let's get to 51k so Alaska can see their results!


----------



## Spitfire6532

structurenole15 said:


> Actually, I heard that the initial release will happen when we hit 50k, and that they will release the next state, in alphabetical order, for every 1,000 after that. So if you're in Wyoming, or a US territory, you better help us spam to 100k!
> 
> Edit to say: We're already at 50k cause I'm dumb, so expect the results to drop by 2 pm today for Alabama!
> 
> Let's get to 51k so Alaska can see their results!


I took the PE in Wyoming </3


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> I took the PE in Wyoming </3


Better help us spam to the 74k record!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Someone on LinkedIn just congratulated a couple of new PEs. Are the results coming out already?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Kinda odd. Like why would you wait 7 months to congratulate 2 new PEs in your very large firm?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Then I come here and see screenshots?! What's going on???


----------



## dboud3

DrRich PE said:


> View attachment 26006


Took Civil: Structural in Mobile and don't have my results yet.


----------



## DrRich PE

dboud3 said:


> Took Civil: Structural in Mobile and don't have my results yet.


some Alabama scores have been released


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

NJ board meeting is this Thursday


----------



## Spitfire6532

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> NJ board meeting is this Thursday


What does this mean?


----------



## NYBuzz12

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> NJ board meeting is this Thursday


Did you take the oct 21 exam? If so, did you apply to Jersey board?


----------



## steel

DrRich PE said:


> some Alabama scores have been released


Yeah, not possible. Your trolling is getting old.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Kmwnjpa2018 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NJ board meeting is this Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean?
Click to expand...


It means New Jersey is having their regular monthly meeting this Thursday to conduct routine business.

It means nothing for the release of the results for New Jersey or anyplace else. No State still requires a full formal board meeting to release the results to the examinees.


----------



## steel

Heads up, if you hover over someone's name, you can click "ignore" and it will hide all posts by that user. I'd recommend doing that to @DrRich PE.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

NYBuzz12 said:


> Did you take the oct 21 exam? If so, did you apply to Jersey board?


Yes & yes


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

I’m not expecting NJ to release until at least next week as NJ is almost always the last state


----------



## NYBuzz12

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Yes & yes


Have you be able to click on the 'view checklist' on your license page in the last past few days?


----------



## DrRich PE

structurenole15 said:


> Heads up, if you hover over someone's name, you can click "ignore" and it will hide all posts by that user. I'd recommend doing that to @DrRich PE.


Calm down, it was a joke!


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

NYBuzz12 said:


> Have you be able to click on the 'view checklist' on your license page in the last past few days?


Checklist link still does not appear


----------



## NYBuzz12

Okay, I had the same problem and I know someone else that had that problem. I don't know if the system updated, or if it means something else.


----------



## Liz06

DrRich PE said:


> some Alabama scores have been released


really?????


----------



## NYBuzz12

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Checklist link still does not appear


Okay, I had the same problem and I know someone else that had that problem. I don't know if the system updated, or if it means something else.


NYBuzz12 said:


> Okay, I had the same problem and I know someone else that had that problem. I don't know if the system updated, or if it means something else.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Liz06 said:


> really?????


No, do not believe a word DrRich says. They're just trolling! lol


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> really?????


It's a troll. Nothing he says can be taken seriously.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> It's a troll. Nothing he says can be taken seriously.


Well I checked anyway just in case but noooooooothing yet


----------



## steel

Nearing 3 p.m. on the east cost, meaning it's definitely not happening today. My guess is that tomorrow, Wednesday, and possibly the rest of this week, they're running QC on everything they can before a Monday, Dec. 6 release.


----------



## Spitfire6532

So my co-worker who doesn't have 4 years work experience was looking to sign up for the CBT PE exam and was planning to take it in a decoupled state (I am in Colorado which is not decoupled). They were able to register for the exam under the Nevada board but chose a testing site in Colorado. This seems crazy to me! Is this a loop-hole that will allow testers in any state to take the exam under the board of a de-coupled state? Has anyone heard of anything like this?


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> So my co-worker who doesn't have 4 years work experience was looking to sign up for the CBT PE exam and was planning to take it in a decoupled state (I am in Colorado which is not decoupled). They were able to register for the exam under the Nevada board but chose a testing site in Colorado. This seems crazy to me! Is this a loop-hole that will allow testers in any state to take the exam under the board of a de-coupled state? Has anyone heard of anything like this?


With the advent of CBT testing, it makes which state you PHYSICALLY take it in null and void. BUT, your coworker will have to be licensed in Nevada first at that point and try to apply for Colorado through reciprocity.

So when it comes time to get the license, they will have to go through all of Nevada's rules, so it may just be simpler to wait until they get the experience to take it through Colorado's board. (I don't know the rules of each state so I could be wrong on this part.)


----------



## Spitfire6532

structurenole15 said:


> With the advent of CBT testing, it makes which state you PHYSICALLY take it in null and void. BUT, your coworker will have to be licensed in Nevada first at that point and try to apply for Colorado through reciprocity.
> 
> So when it comes time to get the license, they will have to go through all of Nevada's rules, so it may just be simpler to wait until they get the experience to take it through Colorado's board. (I don't know the rules of each state so I could be wrong on this part.)


Interesting. I guess my question is, why do they need to first be licensed in Nevada? Can't they simply wait until they have the appropriate experience and apply through the NCEES record?









Comity Question (Must First License be in Same State as Exam?)


To explain my situation, I am working as an engineer in Colorado but took the PE exam in Wyoming. I still need another year of work experience before I am able to obtain an actual PE license. Am I able to apply directly to the state of Colorado for my first License, or is the only option to...




engineerboards.com





With your response in this thread (and the similarity of rules in all states), the few de-coupled states essentially makes all of the states on this list de-coupled with minimal effort. I can't imagine many states will hold up the experience requirements to take the exam if this is truly the case.


----------



## steel

Spitfire6532 said:


> Interesting. I guess my question is, why do they need to first be licensed in Nevada? Can't they simply wait until they have the appropriate experience and apply through the NCEES record?


I see from your other post that Colorado accepts initial licensure applications through NCEES without prior professional license. So, if Wyoming will allow one to sit for the exam, and NCEES lists it on their record, I figure they can apply for a license through Colorado once they get the experience.


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> I feel like it’s gonna be this week. I know it’s contrary to everything I’ve been saying and to all conventional logic, but I’ve never really had a feeling for when results should be out, but this time I do. So I’m gonna say Tuesday, Nov. 30.





Liz06 said:


> tomorrow


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Do I know that this is fake? Yes.
> 
> Did I check my email because of this? Also Yes.


How did you know it was fake?


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> How did you know it was fake?


It’s quite obvious results haven’t dropped yet.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I responded to your specific post in the other thread. So I'll answer the broader issue here.



Spitfire6532 said:


> So my co-worker who doesn't have 4 years work experience was looking to sign up for the CBT PE exam and was planning to take it in a decoupled state (I am in Colorado which is not decoupled). They were able to register for the exam under the Nevada board but chose a testing site in Colorado. This seems crazy to me! Is this a loop-hole that will allow testers in any state to take the exam under the board of a de-coupled state? Has anyone heard of anything like this?


This is the first time I've heard of someone doing this. But it also doesn't surprise me that it ultimately moved in this direction. It's definitely a loop hole. I certainly don't think it's intentional on the part of any State board. OTOH it's questionable if (m)any of the applicable boards will be in a rush to close the loophole either.



Spitfire6532 said:


> Interesting. I guess my question is, why do they need to first be licensed in Nevada? Can't they simply wait until they have the appropriate experience and apply through the NCEES record?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comity Question (Must First License be in Same State as Exam?)
> 
> 
> To explain my situation, I am working as an engineer in Colorado but took the PE exam in Wyoming. I still need another year of work experience before I am able to obtain an actual PE license. Am I able to apply directly to the state of Colorado for my first License, or is the only option to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com



It looks like it will work in Colorado and possibly all of the other States found in that post. There may be a quite a few other States where that scheme could work. 



Spitfire6532 said:


> With your response in this thread (and the similarity of rules in all states), the few de-coupled states essentially makes all of the states on this list de-coupled with minimal effort.


On that list, yeah that seems to be the case.



Spitfire6532 said:


> I can't imagine many states will hold up the experience requirements to take the exam if this is truly the case.


It might appear that way at a high level, but the laws and regs are actually pretty different when looking at the details. 

For instance, Pennsylvania, which has some of the most strict *laws *wrt experience, testing, and licensure in the country. In Pennsylvania, an applicant must have four* years of progressive professional experience as an EIT before they can take the PE exam. If they lack the experience requirement when they pass the exam then the pass does not count for PA. There are no exemptions for comity applicants. The PA Board has forced applicants to retest and pass the exam again to get licensure. Happens all time! And the board can't even waive the requirement because it's a law. If it were a regulation then the board could waive it. The rest of the Commonwealth law is written quite strict too. A PE-candidate who wants to keep their options open to work anywhere in the US or it's territories in the future would be wise to look at PA's laws and making sure they satisfy them before taking the exam to ensure that they can transfer their license anywhere without having to retake the exam or jump through extra hoops.

*grad degrees may reduce this time by up to 2 years.

I know several other States have similarly strict laws/regs. Ohio comes immediately to mind.

There are also a few State boards that are virulently anti-decoupling. If their regs accidently allow for such a loophole now then they'll close the loophole quickly. Probably in the next couple years. If any of the anti-decoupling boards are on that list then they'll move to close the loophole with their own regs, and/or force NCEES to screen the applications before forwarding them to the Boards.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> It might appear that way at a high level, but the laws and regs are actually pretty different when looking at the details.
> 
> For instance, Pennsylvania, which has some of the most strict *laws *wrt experience, testing, and licensure in the country. In Pennsylvania, an applicant must have four* years of progressive professional experience as an EIT before they can take the PE exam. If they lack the experience requirement when they pass the exam then the pass does not count for PA. There are no exemptions for comity applicants. The PA Board has forced applicants to retest and pass the exam again to get licensure. Happens all time! And the board can't even waive the requirement because it's a law. If it were a regulation then the board could waive it. The rest of the Commonwealth law is written quite strict too. A PE-candidate who wants to keep their options open to work anywhere in the US or it's territories in the future would be wise to look at PA's laws and making sure they satisfy them before taking the exam to ensure that they can transfer their license anywhere without having to retake the exam or jump through extra hoops.
> 
> *grad degrees may reduce this time by up to 2 years.
> 
> I know several other States have similarly strict laws/regs. Ohio comes immediately to mind.
> 
> There are also a few State boards that are virulently anti-decoupling. If their regs accidently allow for such a loophole now then they'll close the loophole quickly. Probably in the next couple years. If any of the anti-decoupling boards are on that list then they'll move to close the loophole with their own regs, and/or force NCEES to screen the applications before forwarding them to the Boards.


Yeah, I love the idea of decoupling the process in general. But this fact (above) would make me hesitant to take the exam before gaining 4 years of experience. You just never know where life might take you and I'd want maximum portability.

.... But I'm probably not the best example. I took the PE exam after 14 years of work experience. LOL.


----------



## CivilPE2022

tdeckcox said:


> Is this officially the start of the "any day now," time frame? That's what it feels like.


TikTok Tik Tok..


----------



## DLD PE

CivilPE2022 said:


> TikTok Tik Tok..


Somehow this triggered a song and now it's stuck in my head.

"You can look at the menu but you just can't eat...you can feel the cushions but you can't have a seat..."


----------



## steel

“You can dip your foot in the pool, but you can't have a swim 
You can feel the punishment, but you can't commit the sin…”


----------



## steel

We are 12 days away from breaking the all-time spam record!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


Okay, so this is the all-time record! 73,443 posts and 3673 pages! https://engineerboards.com/threads/the-vtenviro-memorial-73-4k.23294/page-3673 We can do this! We are averaging 1588.57 posts per day, so at this rate we will break the record in....11.23 days! We got this!!!!! SPAM LIKE...




engineerboards.com





Come spam with us!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz06

morphe83 said:


>



This made my morning


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> We are 12 days away from breaking the all-time spam record!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2021 75k Spam Thread?
> 
> 
> Okay, so this is the all-time record! 73,443 posts and 3673 pages! https://engineerboards.com/threads/the-vtenviro-memorial-73-4k.23294/page-3673 We can do this! We are averaging 1588.57 posts per day, so at this rate we will break the record in....11.23 days! We got this!!!!! SPAM LIKE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come spam with us!!!!!!!


pshhhhh we can do it in under 12 days man


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Any changes on the dashboard this morning?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Any changes on the dashboard this morning?


Nope, not yet


----------



## morphe83 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Any changes on the dashboard this morning?


Nope


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> Nope, not yet


We know who are the queens of "*Ctrl+F5"  *


----------



## Liz06

morphe83 said:


> Nope


I checked twice already and nothing


----------



## meowmeow-what

RBHeadge PE said:


> Any changes on the dashboard this morning?


Me (a fool) - checking even though multiple people already said no and I took it in a day 2 state....


----------



## Spitfire6532

Fingers crossed for tomorrow, its my birthday and I'm feeling good about it!


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 said:


> We know who are the queens of "*Ctrl+F5" *


I still have a few of these left:

Edit: I meant to post the link to the F5 keys, not the text that is shown below...wtf.









October 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


You have two left testicles? Impressive! Lolll




engineerboards.com


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> *ON SALE NOW! F5 KEYBOARD REPLACEMENT KEYS!!! ONLY $10 INCLUDING SHIPPING!
> 
> DON'T GET CAUGHT WHEN RESULTS COME IN AND YOU CAN'T REFRESH YOUR SCREEN! BE PREPARED!
> 
> HURRY AND ORDER NOW WHILE SUPPLIES LAST!*
> 
> View attachment 25271
> 
> 
> 
> *Each keyboard key clip comes with:* Key Cap; Hinge Clip; Silicone Cup
> *100% Factory Original* (...from which factory, wtf knows, but who cares, it's a key)
> *100% Satisfaction Guarantee* (especially from the seller)
> *1 Year Full Warranty *(or until the PE results come in, whichever comes first)
> *SHIPS IMMEDIATELY TO YOUR HOME* (when it actually arrives is anyone's guess)
> *Multiple Forms of Payment Accepted: * (Venmo, CashApp, Bitcoin, a dozen Titleist golf balls, whatever)
> *Don't need a F5 key? Invest in the red hot F5 replacement key franchise for as little as $50. PM me for details*.
> *We have an excellent customer satisfaction track record. See below testimonials* (from real, actual made-up reviews).
> View attachment 25272
> 
> -By "Mike"
> 
> View attachment 25273
> 
> -By "Bill"
> 
> View attachment 25274
> 
> -By "Patty"


MADE MY DAY


----------



## Be-n

RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah.... they've got internal stuff they have to do first.


I’m curious if they still have to do “the internal stuff” in Florida. 
I believe the reason for the delay in Florida was the way exam takers had to register years ago, which required board approval first. Those had to have their results process manually by the board, which caused the delay. Now everyone registers with the NCEES directly without board approval.
So, the question is is there anyone left who applied for board approval first before registering with NCEES years ago?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Next week is going to be so much fun


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

...for me. muahahahahaha MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAA


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Next week is going to be so much fun


What? Why next week. I thought this week was supposed to be fun?!?!

Edit: Oh, just saw above post lol.


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> MADE MY DAY


I feel VERY called out...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Be-n said:


> I believe the reason for the delay in Florida was the way exam takers had to register years ago, which required board approval first. Those had to have their results process manually by the board, which caused the delay. Now everyone registers with the NCEES directly without board approval.
> So, the question is is there anyone left who applied for board approval first before registering with NCEES years ago?



Yes, that's correct. And yes, the "delay" in Florida has decreased over the last few sessions as the number of older-form applicants has decreased. They still had a few straglers last session. I don't know if it's completely phased through or not. They may still have a few people on the list that require a manual check.

But even if we remove that issues from consideration, Florida was typically released later in the first day or on day 2 before that issue arose.


----------



## tdeckcox

I snapchatted my family the NCEES screen that I've been staring at for the last two days (don't judge me) and they all thought my green FE PASS was the PE lol. OOPS.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> I snapchatted my family the NCEES screen that I've been staring at for the last two days (don't judge me) and they all thought my green FE PASS was the PE lol. OOPS.


I would take it as a sign  I am an expert at Nothingology.


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> I would take it as a sign  I am an expert at Nothingology.


All the congratulations felt nice so I'm glad I got that no matter the results lmao


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

morphe83 said:


> I would take it as a sign  I am an expert at Nothingology.


A clear sign that colors exist!


----------



## Liz06

anyone feeling hope for today?


----------



## steel

No change in the dashboard, and it's almost noon. I'm not gonna hold my breath for it today.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> No change in the dashboard, and it's almost noon. I'm not gonna hold my breath for it today.


then tomorrow


----------



## DLD PE

Liz06 said:


> then tomorrow


----------



## steel

Looks like today's a no as well. But we're making progress on the spam thread! If we hit 60k by the end of tomorrow, they have to release the results this week!

SPAMMMMM!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


@sbucich you grabbed the 58K post!!! on your first post too!!! WTG! and WTG @morphe83 for jumping in on that run.




engineerboards.com


----------



## steel

New theory:

The average over the past 10 exams: 40.8 days
The average over the last 5 October exams: 44 days
Average of those two averages: 42.4

42 days after the Friday, Oct 22 exam date? Friday, Dec. 3. If you push it to 44 days? Sunday, Dec. 5. 

So, it's either going to be this Friday or next Monday. So let's see how much we can SPAM this week!









October 2021 75k Spam Thread?


...and I'm spamnt.




engineerboards.com


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> New theory:
> 
> The average over the past 10 exams: 40.8 days
> The average over the last 5 October exams: 44 days
> Average of those two averages: 42.4
> 
> 42 days after the Friday, Oct 22 exam date? Friday, Dec. 3. If you push it to 44 days? Sunday, Dec. 5.
> 
> So, it's either going to be this Friday or next Monday. So let's see how much we can SPAM this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2021 75k Spam Thread?
> 
> 
> ...and I'm spamnt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


I'm really thinking it'll be Monday the 6th but maybe if we spam enough their hand will be forced


----------



## steel

tdeckcox said:


> ...... if we spam enough their hand will be forced


Come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## leggo PE

tdeckcox said:


> I'm really thinking it'll be Monday the 6th but maybe if we spam enough their hand will be forced


NCEES likes lots of spam!


----------



## PEPASS

California will be the first or last?


----------



## steel

It took 627 posts and 32 pages for Oct 2020 to get their results.

It took over 150 pages for Oct 2019 to get their results. Also, my lord, those people were assholes about it in that thread! My brain hurts just reading some of their messages.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> It took over 150 pages for Oct 2019 to get their results. Also, my lord, those people were assholes about it in that thread! My brain hurts just reading some of their messages.


I hope I was not one of those assholes haha! That is a time in my life I try to forget about.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> I hope I was not one of those assholes haha! That is a time in my life I try to forget about.


I didn't see your name much in the section I was reading so I think you're okay! lol


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Also, WHAT IF our NCEES dashboards don't change before they start releasing results this time? And they like found a new way to do it so that our dashboard doesn't change UNTIL they update it to show the pass/fail? And we just are like surprised and have no idea at all that it's coming? Wouldn't that be crazy?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

All of a sudden someone from the first state that releases is like "I got my results!" and we'll be like "you're lying! fake!" BUT it's not. I mean, we'd know it's legit if a few people from the same state(s) start saying they got their results and showed receipts, and then we'd know we'd be getting ours soon, if we weren't among the first to get notified. But it'd still be crazy.


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow said:


> Also, WHAT IF our NCEES dashboards don't change before they start releasing results this time? And they like found a new way to do it so that our dashboard doesn't change UNTIL they update it to show the pass/fail? And we just are like surprised and have no idea at all that it's coming? Wouldn't that be crazy?


How does the dashboard change to indicate that results are going to be released?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> How does the dashboard change to indicate that results are going to be released?


The date taken currently says "October 22, 2021"...in the past the dashboard would change and the date will say "October, 2021". Sometimes this change happened the day before results released, or the morning of. But if IIRC in April it changed like over a week (maybe even 2+ weeks) before results were released, so we all thought they were coming like the next day, and then they didn't....and then they didn't come the next day...or the next.....


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> The date taken currently says "October 22, 2021"...in the past the dashboard would change and the date will say "October, 2021". Sometimes this change happened the day before results released, or the morning of. But if IIRC in April it changed like over a week (maybe even 2+ weeks) before results were released, so we all thought they were coming like the next day, and then they didn't....and then they didn't come the next day...or the next.....


See, reading through past threads, I think most people saw the _opposite change. _The day wasn't listed within the date, and then the morning of the results, it _was listed._ But our dashboard right now show the day, so I'm not sure what's gonna happen with it.


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow said:


> The date taken currently says "October 22, 2021"...in the past the dashboard would change and the date will say "October, 2021". Sometimes this change happened the day before results released, or the morning of. But if IIRC in April it changed like over a week (maybe even 2+ weeks) before results were released, so we all thought they were coming like the next day, and then they didn't....and then they didn't come the next day...or the next.....


My heart can not handle that. May NCEES be merciful this go around.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> See, reading through past threads, I think most people saw the _opposite change. _The day wasn't listed within the date, and then the morning of the results, it _was listed._ But our dashboard right now show the day, so I'm not sure what's gonna happen with it.


Ahhhh ok I am misremembering slightly then. Well I took a screenshot of my dashboard on Oct 26, and it said the date taken was October 22, 2021 then. So yeah, WHO KNOWS what will happen then! We just might not have something that will tip us off that results are coming soon then.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I ended every sentence with "then" there now then.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> Also, WHAT IF our NCEES dashboards don't change before they start releasing results this time?


NBD


MeowMeow said:


> And they like found a new way to do it so that our dashboard doesn't change UNTIL they update it to show the pass/fail?


Is this a question?


MeowMeow said:


> And we just are like surprised


yes


MeowMeow said:


> and have no idea at all that it's coming?


no


MeowMeow said:


> Wouldn't that be crazy?


yes, but not really


MeowMeow said:


> All of a sudden someone from the first state that releases is like "I got my results!" and we'll be like "you're lying! fake!" BUT it's not.


That's literally the first few minutes of every release, soooo: situation normal.

I think the only time that didn't happen was last October (or was it April) where someone announced it and I'm like "yeah it's real, time to post the map"




Spitfire6532 said:


> How does the dashboard change to indicate that results are going to be released?


I'm not sure, but I think they may use the displayed date as a way of confirming that the results were uploaded to the candidate profiles properly. It's an easter egg for us, but it's an immaterial way for their QA/QC folks to confirm that the database accepted the mass transfer of new information correctly.

also see: @MeowMeow s repsonse below your initial question. 



MeowMeow said:


> But if IIRC in April it changed like over a week (maybe even 2+ weeks) before results were released, so we all thought they were coming like the next day, and then they didn't....and then they didn't come the next day...or the next.....


It changed really early then. We all thought something weird was afoot. IIRC it changed at least once or twice more before the results dropped, and the last change was indicative of the imminent release. Can someone confirm this please?



structurenole15 said:


> See, reading through past threads, I think most people saw the _opposite change. _The day wasn't listed within the date, and then the morning of the results, it _was listed._ But our dashboard right now show the day, so I'm not sure what's gonna happen with it.


The exact change seems to vary, but the important part is that something changes. Do you recall what change occurred before right before the release for each session. If not, don't worry about it. 

Years later it will just show <Month, Year>.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> My heart can not handle that. May NCEES be merciful this go around.


I don't think people will be waiting that much longer. This isn't going to be a repeat of Oct '19 or '20. It's probably going to look much more like Oct '13 or '17.


----------



## Jess94

PEPASS said:


> California will be the first or last?


I would also like to know!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

California has released on day 1 or 2 since 2017. It'll either be in the afternoon (east coast time) or Day 1, or at the opening of business (west coast) on Day 2. 

Prior to 2017 is a different story...


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't think people will be waiting that much longer. This isn't going to be a repeat of Oct '19 or '20. It's probably going to look much more like Oct '13 or '17.


Not disagreeing, but what makes you say this?


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> Not disagreeing, but what makes you say this?


I think the final change is the date but in bold… with the day? I could be mistaken. NJ is usually a week later than most other states


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> Not disagreeing, but what makes you say this?


Cut score meetings are typically what cause prolonged releases.

There wasn't a cut score meeting required in Oct '13 or '17. I could even include Oct '18 in the mix because they held the required cut score meeting (Fire Prot) relatively early that cycle such that it wasn't on the critical path.

There wasn't a cut score meeting last October either. But the results were intentionally delayed to prevent people from taking both the October and January exams.

There is no cut score meeting this administration.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

MeowMeow said:


> Ahhhh ok I am misremembering slightly then. Well I took a screenshot of my dashboard on Oct 26, and it said the date taken was October 22, 2021 then. So yeah, WHO KNOWS what will happen then! We just might not have something that will tip us off that results are coming soon then.


The time that I remember the date started as <Month Year>, then it changed to <Mo day, year> right before they released probably during upload. Then it when back to <Month Year> after the release was finished.

Like @RBHeadge PE said, I don't think the date thing has been consistent.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Ope, just got the brochure for School of PE in the mail today. So now I know for certain I failed!!! 


(Please realize this is intended as a joke. I don’t want any newbs going off the deep end and having a repeat of Oct’19. If you got one in the mail too, it does not mean you failed) 
BUT for real, I received brochures in the mail the last two times I took the test not too awful long before results were released, and I failed both times


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> California has released on day 1 or 2 since 2017. It'll either be in the afternoon (east coast time) or Day 1, or at the opening of business (west coast) on Day 2.
> 
> Prior to 2017 is a different story...


Exactly this. And prior to 2017 (before they decoupled the exam from applying for licensure, and thus also decoupled it from the state specific seismic and surveying exams for civil P.E. applicants), it was over a week later at least a couple times. It was absolute TORTURE.

All Californian P.E. test takers should be thankful for a day 1 or 2 typical release these days!


----------



## tdeckcox

I had a dream results dropped and I was locked out of my account. Happy December, friends.


----------



## meowmeow-what

No you all have me stressed about this date info possibly changing and being an indicator. Another thing to log onto my NCEES account to look for. For the record mine currently says:
*Date Taken:* October 21, 2021


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Good morning campers! How are we feeling this beautiful December day?


----------



## meowmeow-what

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good morning campers! How are we feeling this beautiful December day?


i am feeling not good


----------



## DLD PE

Saying prayers for everyone! Praying for positive results for all (if results come out today)!


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good morning campers! How are we feeling this beautiful December day?


Alright, RB doesn't usually say this until the day results come out! Today MUST be the day!

Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Dothracki PE

GUYS!!!! I GOT A GREEN BOX!!!









































Sorry just kidding.... this is not new. I am guessing it will be next Wednesday in typical NCEES fashion to release on Wednesdays. Unless we get some miracle that they release early this year.


----------



## meowmeow-what

It is Wednesday though!!! I don't want to wait another week

Also you scared me


----------



## rsmit294

Anyone just want the results (pass or fail) so they can go back to being a productive human being? Every. Single. Time. that I manage to put the pending results out of my head, my coworker will pop over and ask about the exam and thus starting the cycle again!


----------



## tdeckcox

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry just kidding.... this is not new. I am guessing it will be next Wednesday in typical NCEES fashion to release on Wednesdays. Unless we get some miracle that they release early this year.


RUDE


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> Alright, RB doesn't usually say this until the day results come out!


----------



## tdeckcox

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I am unwell.


----------



## steel

Plot twist: @RBHeadge PE secretly works for NCEES and _knows exactly when results will be released _but has the self control and the blood oath to never reveal the information.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> GUYS!!!! I GOT A GREEN BOX!!!
> 
> View attachment 26054


So, the computer based test makes trolling so much easier....you don't have to modify the date to convince people you're telling the truth, cause there is no date!


----------



## steel

TRIIIPLE!


----------



## meowmeow-what

structurenole15 said:


> Plot twist: @RBHeadge PE secretly works for NCEES and _knows exactly when results will be released _but has the self control and the blood oath to never reveal the information.


i hope this is true and we will see results today


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> Good morning campers! How are we feeling this beautiful December day?


I can't  How Am I supposed to be productive today ?


----------



## tdeckcox

Liz06 said:


> I can't  How Am I supposed to be productive today ?


Literally me right now.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Results won't come out until we break the spam record. NCEES said so. Everyone better come spam lots.


----------



## DLD PE

I'm guessing around 10am CST is when results usually come out? I know that's when CBT results came out for me.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> I am guessing it will be next Wednesday in typical NCEES fashion to release on Wednesdays. Unless we get some miracle that they release early this year.


Also, results came out on a Wednesday only 2 of the past 10 exams. Not great odds. 

Doesn't mean it won't happen today, just means that if it doesn't happen today, it's just as likely to happen on any day between now and next Wednesday.

Though if it's not today, I'm doubling down on my estimate that it will be Monday, Dec. 6 at the latest.




Unless there is something that happens that catastrophically delays the results beyond that.

tl;dr 5 more days _at most_ to wait.


----------



## Liz06

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm guessing around 10am CST is when results usually come out? I know that's when CBT results came out for me.


or 11 am or 2 pm       no one knows


----------



## steel

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm guessing around 10am CST is when results usually come out? I know that's when CBT results came out for me.


I'd love to see if anyone has tracked the time of release as well as the day, but I doubt anyone did that and I doubt anyone wants to go back through the threads to find the first (real) result announcement.

I got my email in June for the April 2021 exam at 1:45 p.m. (EST). That wasn't more than two hours after I saw the first person post here that Arizona released.


----------



## tdeckcox

Liz06 said:


> or 11 am or 2 pm       no one knows


I AM UNWELL.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> Also, results came out on a Wednesday only 2 of the past 10 exams. Not great odds.
> 
> Doesn't mean it won't happen today, just means that if it doesn't happen today, it's just as likely to happen on any day between now and next Wednesday.
> 
> Though if it's not today, I'm doubling down on my estimate that it will be Monday, Dec. 6 at the latest.
> 
> View attachment 26055
> 
> 
> Unless there is something that happens that catastrophically delays the results beyond that.
> 
> tl;dr 5 more days _at most_ to wait.


Monday ??? I would doubt that


----------



## Liz06

tdeckcox said:


> I AM UNWELL.


I need a drink!!!!!!!!!!!! ohh wait! I am at work


----------



## meowmeow-what

ugh i will be drinking today regardless


----------



## DLD PE

This is bringing back 4 bad memories and one good one.


----------



## tdeckcox

This makes me regret taking the bottle of tequila out of my trunk last week.


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> Also, results came out on a Wednesday only 2 of the past 10 exams. Not great odds.
> 
> Doesn't mean it won't happen today, just means that if it doesn't happen today, it's just as likely to happen on any day between now and next Wednesday.
> 
> Though if it's not today, I'm doubling down on my estimate that it will be Monday, Dec. 6 at the latest.
> 
> View attachment 26055
> 
> 
> Unless there is something that happens that catastrophically delays the results beyond that.
> 
> tl;dr 5 more days _at most_ to wait.


The CBT exam results are always released on Wednesday. They started the process a few years ago so I guess you are right that the P&P exams don't have any rhyme or reason to when they are released.


----------



## Dothracki PE

MeowMeow said:


> Results won't come out until we break the spam record. NCEES said so. Everyone better come spam lots.


I thought we already broke the spam record, by a long shot lol


----------



## meowmeow-what

so we don't know the first state timing? Why do i remember reading that results generally start at 10am EST?


----------



## DLD PE

meowmeow-what said:


> so we don't know the first state timing? Why do i remember reading that results generally start at 10am EST?


That may be a CBT thing, so may not translate to the P/P.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> I am unwell.





meowmeow-what said:


> i hope this is true and we will see results today



I don't actually know if today is the day. The window is most definitely open though.




structurenole15 said:


> Plot twist: @RBHeadge PE secretly works for NCEES


Hard No. full stop


structurenole15 said:


> _knows exactly when results will be released _


not really, just a hunch


structurenole15 said:


> but has the self control


pfft lol


structurenole15 said:


> and the blood oath to never reveal the information.


something like that, yeah




meowmeow-what said:


> It is Wednesday though!!!


It's funny, for a long while people on this site were convinced that NCEES never released on Wednesdays. There was this long streak where the results would come out on a M, T, Th, or F, but not W. Except for Oct '13 which everyone would ignore. ::eyeroll::

Wednesday seems to happening a lot the last few cycles though. Probably a reversion to the mean.



Liz06 said:


> I can't  How Am I supposed to be productive today ?


You aren't. Not until a couple days after the results come out at least.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I thought we already broke the spam record, by a long shot lol


Oh no, we have to beat the all time spam record. We need at least 73,444 spams to do that. 
The VTEnviro Memorial 73.4k


----------



## Liz06

RBHeadge PE said:


> I don't actually know if today is the day. The window is most definitely open though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard No. full stop
> 
> not really, just a hunch
> 
> pfft lol
> 
> something like that, yeah
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, for a long while people on this site were convinced that NCEES released on Wednesdays. There was this long streak where the results would come out on a M, T, Th, or F, but not W. Except for Oct '13 which everyone would ignore. ::eyeroll::
> 
> Wednesday seems to happening a lot the last few cycles though. Probably a reversion to the mean.
> 
> 
> You aren't. Not until a couple days after the results come out at least.


It's sooooo cool how to answer to different staments/questions


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Look, I feel like people aren't taking me seriously about breaking the spam record. 
@morphe83 's daughters swim coach's cousin's coworker's dentist's son's fiance's aunt works at NCEES and she literally said that they won't release results until we get to at least 73,444 spams.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

meowmeow-what said:


> so we don't know the first state timing? Why do i remember reading that results generally start at 10am EST?





DuranDuran PE said:


> That may be a CBT thing, so may not translate to the P/P.









Historically the initial release has happened anytime during regular east-coast business hours.

We've only been recording it for a few years. Here's the breakdown:
Apr '18 9:00 AM
Oct '18 12:30 PM
Apr '19 12:00 n
Oct '19 10:00 AM
Oct '20 9:15 AM
Apr '21 11:45 AM

All times eastern, rounded to nearest 15 min.


----------



## DLD PE

Looks like we have a 3-hour-ish window to keep an eye on.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've only been recording it for a few years. Here's the breakdown:
> Apr '18 9:00 AM
> Oct '18 12:30 PM
> Apr '19 12:00 n
> Oct '19 10:00 AM
> Oct '20 9:15 AM
> Apr '21 11:45 AM
> 
> All times eastern, rounded to nearest 15 min.


Hmmm, I guess PA was 2 hours after initial release in April then when I got my email.

I mean, I'm not complaining. After their historical clusterfuck of giving out passes and then taking them back, 2 hours is heaven for Pennsylvania lol

@RBHeadge PE what year was that again?


----------



## meowmeow-what

No dashboard changes this morning though


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> Also, results came out on a Wednesday only 2 of the past 10 exams. Not great odds.


2/10 which is the same as 1/5. So the same odds as picking a random weekeday?



structurenole15 said:


> I'm doubling down on my estimate that it will be Monday, Dec. 6 at the latest.


Agree, Monday is at the end of the _expected_ window.



structurenole15 said:


> View attachment 26055


Dude, you've got to remove Oct '19 and '20 from the day counts. They are explainable outliers and don't belong in the dataset. 



meowmeow-what said:


> so we don't know the first state timing? Why do i remember reading that results generally start at 10am EST?


9AM ET is the earliest recorded time. I think I remember it happening earlier than that though.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> After their historical clusterfuck of giving out passes and then taking them back, 2 hours is heaven for Pennsylvania lol
> 
> @RBHeadge PE what year was that again?


Oct 2014


----------



## meowmeow-what

structurenole15 said:


> I mean, I'm not complaining. After their historical clusterfuck of giving out passes and then taking them back, 2 hours is heaven for Pennsylvania lol


^ omg this happened..... ?? i would die


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

meowmeow-what said:


> No dashboard changes this morning though



how reliable has this “change” been in the past? Does it always happen?


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Dude, you've got to remove Oct '19 and '20 from the day counts. They are explainable outliers and don't belong in the dataset.


I'm just being conservative. Without those two, the averages all come out to 40 days. Which is....holy shit, it's _today_.


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> I'm just being conservative. Without those two, the averages all come out to 40 days. Which is....holy shit, it's _today_.


I'd like to direct you to this comment you made: 


structurenole15 said:


> Alright, RB doesn't usually say this until the day results come out! Today MUST be the day!
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## DLD PE

meowmeow-what said:


> ^ omg this happened..... ?? i would die


I can't imagine seeing the "Pass" in green on my dashboard, celebrating, then hours later getting a notification that it was retracted. That would be terrible.


----------



## tdeckcox

DuranDuran PE said:


> I can't imagine seeing the "Pass" in green on my dashboard, celebrating, then hours later getting a notification that it was retracted. That would be terrible.


This happened to me at a much lower stakes, high school mock trial competition and I almost didn't recover so I can't wrap my head around that.


----------



## steel

tdeckcox said:


> I'd like to direct you to this comment you made:


It's all coming together!


----------



## DLD PE

Come join the EB Mafia game to get your minds off WTTS!









EB Mafia


@Jeuret Are you in for a round next Monday?? I recall I had a few question marks next to your name haha




engineerboards.com


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Plot twist: @RBHeadge PE secretly works for NCEES and _knows exactly when results will be released _but has the self control and the blood oath to never reveal the information.


You're not the first person to suggest this. #ijs


----------



## RBHeadge PE

meowmeow-what said:


> ^ omg this happened..... ?? i would die











PA Results...


So according to PCS I passed the Civil Structural but I haven't gotten anything from NCEES yet. Everyone I know from PA that took the test with me passed so I am beginning to question what is posted on PCS. Is it too early to celebrate? I already told my boss that I passed so I would hate to...




engineerboards.com




Yes. The short version is that they started issuing licenses to basically-everyone regardless of exam result. A few examinees who learned they failed could see themselves with an active license in the Commonwealth license lookup. It was corrected a few days later.

And that's why PA is on the forever naughty list!

To make matters worse, like 10% learned there results by either calling the board or getting an email from PCS within a few days of the general release. The full release wouldn't happen until like a moth later. The PCS contract was cancelled after that, and they haven't had an incident since. But they are still on permanent probation with me.

There was another incident, I can't recall when, but I think Nebraska(?) sent out 'you passed' emails and issued licenses to people. *Then* they authorized NCEES to release the results and some people saw they failed and were like wtf? The licenses were recalled. 



Gocubsgo2123 said:


> how reliable has this “change” been in the past? Does it always happen?


Something always changes right before the results come out. 



structurenole15 said:


> Which is....holy shit, it's _today_.


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> Look, I feel like people aren't taking me seriously about breaking the spam record.
> @morphe83 's daughters swim coach's cousin's coworker's dentist's son's fiance's aunt works at NCEES and she literally said that they won't release results until we get to at least 73,444 spams.


I confirm!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Gee, I wonder what it what day people would arrive at if they looked a similar calendars; vis-a-vis days elapsed and day of week after Thanksgiving weekend?


----------



## mansamusa

Made a new account to join the spam gang and to try to curve the anxiety that will be seen these upcoming days


----------



## RBHeadge PE

The only caveat is that results never came out before Dec 4. So if that's a limiting factor then it would shift to Dec 6 with this calendar.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

mansamusa said:


> Made a new account to join the spam gang and to try to curve the anxiety that will be seen these upcoming days


WELCOME!!!! We would LOVE you to come spam with us!!!

October 2021 75k Spam Thread?

Edited to add link to spam thread!!


----------



## tdeckcox

RBHeadge PE said:


> Gee, I wonder what it what day people would arrive at if they looked a similar calendars; vis-a-vis days elapsed and day of week after Thanksgiving weekend?


I am just going to go out on a limb without looking at any historical data or calendars and guess that it would be...today?


----------



## morphe83 PE

I've been so far very positive & optimistic/ hopeful for a "passed" result, for some reason today I woke up very stressed, worried and thinking I most likely failed  I guess I am officially in phase 5 I really hope that they will release the results asap can't take it anymore  ...I hope my daughters swim coach's cousin's coworker's dentist's son's fiance's aunt works at NCEES will keep her or his (got lost) word.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> This is bringing back 4 bad memories and one good one.


I choose to focus on the good memories.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Starting to lose hope that today is the day... but the window is still open!!


----------



## Spitfire6532

On a positive note, NCEES approved my work experience wooohoo!


----------



## tdeckcox

Also, happy birthday @Spitfire6532 !!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Oh hey guys... so it's Wednesday. It's also December. AND it's mid-morning. Trifecta! Results can drop at any time.


----------



## Spitfire6532

tdeckcox said:


> Also, happy birthday @Spitfire6532 !!!


Thank you! Hoping for a very special present from NCEES this year


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I remember when I was hell bent on getting results 1.5 weeks later than when they actually came out... 
Then before I knew it, the results were available... like the email popped up in my inbox. I felt like my hair was on fire. I was so scared.


----------



## morphe83 PE

@Spitfire6532 Happy birthday wouldn't be great to get that gift we all are looking for today


----------



## RBHeadge PE

mansamusa said:


> Made a new account to join the spam gang and to try to curve the anxiety that will be seen these upcoming days


You sound like a very rich man.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

mansamusa said:


> Made a new account to join the spam gang and to try to curve the anxiety that will be seen these upcoming days


Welcome!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

OH Yeah HAPPY BIRTHDAY @Spitfire6532 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


unless the results are NOT in today.....
but either way I hope you have a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Starting to lose hope that today is the day... but the window is still open!!


It's not even 1030 yet.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I tried to get my husband to log on for me, but he was moving like a sloth on island time. So, I logged in and I wouldn't look at the screen. So I asked him to look and tell me. 

His response: Where do I look? 
Me: IT'S RIGHT THERE! IS IT RED OR GREEN?!
Him: where? I can't tell. It says NCEES, Dashboard, Records... Where should I look?
Me: 

Ladies and gentlemen, my husband. lol


----------



## tdeckcox

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> I tried to get my husband to log on for me, but he was moving like a sloth on island time. So, I logged in and I wouldn't look at the screen. So I asked him to look and tell me.
> 
> His response: Where do I look?
> Me: IT'S RIGHT THERE! IS IT RED OR GREEN?!
> Him: where? I can't tell. It says NCEES, Dashboard, Records... Where should I look?
> Me:
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, my husband. lol


Literally can't trust any of my family, husband included, because they all looked at the FE results and flipped out.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

*CONGRATULATIONS @Spitfire6532 !!!!!*










...yay! Another year of tearing it up!


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I choose to focus on the good memories.


Same here, and I tend to remember June 16th of this year more than anything else, but today brought up the bad memories for some reason lol.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So, eventually I said "oh ffs" and looked at the screen. I gasped! 

I was in shock! 

I passed! Then I cried... a lot.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

The End. 

My first attempt back in Oct 19 ended with me crying in a walmart parking lot. That sucked. So bad.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

So hopefully, there are more green rectangles this season. No crying in a walmart parking lot this year.


----------



## tdeckcox

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> So hopefully, there are more green rectangles this season. No crying in a walmart parking lot this year.


I might cry in a walmart parking lot regardless of the color.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tdeckcox said:


> Literally can't trust any of my family, husband included, because they all looked at the FE results and flipped out.


What happened?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tdeckcox said:


> I might cry in a walmart parking lot regardless of the color.


Nothing wrong with that. I can't think of a more befitting parking lot to cry in.


----------



## tdeckcox

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> What happened?


Yesterday I snapchatted a picture of the NCEES dash to my family groupchat and everyone lost their minds congratulating me when, in reality, they had seen the green PASSED under my FE and mistook it for PE results.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

EVERYONE F5 right now!!!!




EDIT: UGH MY SCREENSHOT IS BROKEN


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tdeckcox said:


> Yesterday I snapchatted a picture of the NCEES dash to my family groupchat and everyone lost their minds congratulating me when, in reality, they had seen the green PASSED under my FE and mistook it for PE results.


I'm so sorry. lol That's actually pretty awful and funny at the same time.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> So, eventually I said "oh ffs" and looked at the screen. I gasped!
> 
> I was in shock!
> 
> I passed! Then I cried... a lot.


I remember that! I was walking my dog at the time. You screamed so loud I heard it in Gaithersburg. 

It was a loud prolonged E note.


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> The End.
> 
> My first attempt back in Oct 19 ended with me crying in a walmart parking lot. That sucked. So bad.


That was my 2nd attempt. I remember that day...December 13th. I was working for a contracting firm. I felt terrible. Not only did I not pass, I did worse than my first attempt.

Then I played EB Mafia and got voted out the first day.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

jean15paul_PE said:


> EVERYONE F5 right now!!!!
> 
> View attachment 26058
> 
> 
> EDIT: UGH MY SCREENSHOT IS BROKEN


OMG! 





my F5 key works!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> I remember that! I was walking my dog at the time. You screamed so loud I heard it in Gaithersburg.
> 
> It was a loud prolonged E note.


Accurate. Almost made the news that day. lol


----------



## steel

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> OMG!
> 
> View attachment 26059
> 
> 
> 
> my F5 key works!


Don't you dare fucking troll with us today!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Then I played EB Mafia and got voted out the first day.


----------



## txjennah PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> The End.
> 
> My first attempt back in Oct 19 ended with me crying in a walmart parking lot. That sucked. So bad.


The two times I failed (April and October 2017), I took a walk around campus at work and cried.


----------



## steel

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> OMG!
> 
> View attachment 26059
> 
> 
> 
> my F5 key works!


I didn't see the date and I almost flipped out of my cube!


----------



## morphe83 PE

I tried, I am a hopeless case messaging NCEES thinking they will tell me yes, let me give the exact time of release too?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

morphe83 said:


> I tried, I am a hopeless case messaging NCEES thinking they will tell me yes, let me give the exact time of release too?
> 
> View attachment 26060


There's a clue here! 
The time was 09:31 

9+3+1 = 13
1+3 =4

8-10 weeks

so, 10+4=14

14-8=6

 so it's December 6th!!!


----------



## morphe83 PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> There's a clue here!
> The time was 09:31
> 
> 9+3+1 = 13
> 1+3 =4
> 
> 8-10 weeks
> 
> so, 10+4=14
> 
> 14-8=6
> 
> so it's December 6th!!!


Will take it, I was hoping for December 3rd, check again lol


----------



## steel

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> There's a clue here!
> The time was 09:31
> 
> 9+3+1 = 13
> 1+3 =4
> 
> 8-10 weeks
> 
> so, 10+4=14
> 
> 14-8=6
> 
> so it's December 6th!!!


That's Central time, though. NCEES is in South Carolina, so it's really 10:31.

10+3+1=14
1+4=5

8-10 weeks

so, 10+5=15

15-8=7

so it's December 7.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morphe83 said:


> I tried, I am a hopeless case messaging NCEES thinking they will tell me yes, let me give the exact time of release too?
> 
> View attachment 26060


The last few sessions they started informing the chat people that they released (or were in process of) the results. Not a great sign for it happening today.


----------



## morphe83 PE

I see a change in my Dashboard, is this lady in this Video I've been contemplating every time I open My *&#%$ NCEES account is finally almost smiling?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

morphe83 said:


> Will take it, I was hoping for December 3rd, check again lol


Oh! I found my math error. 

09:31
9+3-1=11
1+1-8=-6

8-10 weeks
-6+8=2
2+1+0=3

You're right, it's December 3rd. That was a close one!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

morphe83 said:


> I see a change in my Dashboard, is this lady in this Video I've been contemplating every time I open My *&#%$ NCEES account is finally almost smiling? View attachment 26062


What if they switched back to @Justine Stine when they release!?  
(No offense Kelly)


----------



## tdeckcox

RBHeadge PE said:


> The last few sessions they started informing the chat people that they released (or were in process of) the results. Not a great sign for it happening today.


This hurt my feelings.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

People are going to hate me for saying this, but I think it will be December 7th. Hope I'm wrong for all of you. 
ALSO, you're all going to think I'm crazy, but I've come to actually enjoy these waits, thanks to all you wonderful people on EB. Plus, I'm pretty sure I failed again, so I don't feel the rush to see the red box.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Because no-one asked, here's my release day story


> I'd spent about two weeks F5ing the site. So I was "ready" with seeing a red or green box at any random moment. Of course that's not how it came. I had to use the bathroom, so I hit f5 one last time, nothing, so I left the office and locked the door. 15 seconds later the email arrives. Ah well. I just finish the task before me, and then spend a minute to mentally prep myself. Walk back, unlock the door and close it behind me. Sit in my chair, prepare myself, and hit F5 one last time.
> 
> I can't emphasize this next part enough. The building I used to work in was designed to survive a direct hit from a nuke and still remain operational during the ensuring war. The walls are thick enough to take that energy and they're also meant to be soundproof to keep secret conversations secret.
> 
> People down the hall heard me scream "yes!". People on conference calls with those people heard it too..


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> This hurt my feelings.


sorry


----------



## tdeckcox

NOBODY ASKED YOU, @MeowMeow 

But also I hope you passed and are pleasantly surprised.


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> People are going to hate me for saying this, but I think it will be December 7th. Hope I'm wrong for all of you.
> ALSO, you're all going to think I'm crazy, but I've come to actually enjoy these waits, thanks to all you wonderful people on EB. Plus, I'm pretty sure I failed again, so I don't feel the rush to see the red box.


I hope not, you are the greatest spammer of all times, we will contest if they give you fail results.


----------



## Runic

I messaged ncees and apparently all results have been released to the state boards


----------



## Runic




----------



## SirKellen

Runic said:


> I messaged ncees and apparently all results have been released to the state boards


Shut the front door


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Can someone please confirm? emphasis on "one"


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, assuming this isn't a false alarm things are about to get hectic. Give me a few minutes to get everything together


----------



## ABHIJ

Runic said:


> View attachment 26063


I am shivering now.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Runic said:


> View attachment 26063


Is it true? please don't play with us, we are really freaking out


----------



## Spitfire6532

Account with only two posts is somewhat questionable... welp its time for me to message NCEES myself


----------



## rsmit294

Runic said:


> View attachment 26063


God I hope this isn't more trolling.


----------



## SirKellen

Confirmed
I know I only have two posts as well but I pinky promise this is legit.


----------



## Runic

SirKellen said:


> Shut the front door





Spitfire6532 said:


> Account with only two posts is somewhat questionable... welp its time for me to message NCEES myself


I don't know that was the response I got


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Can someone please confirm? emphasis on "one"


IT IS TRUE!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Quick notes:

When you get your results, please consider starting a State thread for your State in the Oct 2021 results forum








OCT 2021







engineerboards.com





Don't create a second thread for our state if it exists


*please only post the state and time of release in the map thread. *avoid other chatter in that thread. This will really help me out. This is a super busy time for me and I'd like to avoid distractions.

@DuranDuran PE copied for awareness.
Also, if you have a copy of my usual message on what to do, please repost here


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I'm going to throw up


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> IT IS TRUE!
> 
> View attachment 26065


good enough for me


----------



## morphe83 PE

SirKellen said:


> View attachment 26064
> 
> Confirmed
> I know I only have two posts as well but I pinky promise this is legit.


Wow is it happening? They are mean in TEXAS, just messaged them, they told me nothing!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> I'm going to throw up


yeah, that's normal. sorry


----------



## Spitfire6532

Kim is the real deal. It's going to get crazy.


----------



## ABHIJ

structurenole15 said:


> IT IS TRUE!
> 
> View attachment 26065
> Are we going to get it today?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I'm going to throw up on my shoes on behalf of all of you


----------



## morphe83 PE

I am officially freaking out now! feel like crying


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

And of course I have a meeting. FML

First, let me check reddit.


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> Wow is it happening? They are mean in TEXAS, just messaged them, they told me nothing!


My dude Dallas is withholding information. These poor reps omg. I would hate to be them right now.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

OMFG I just got the email....my results are in.....I can't look........


----------



## tdeckcox

MeowMeow said:


> OMFG I just got the email....my results are in.....I can't look........


ARE YOU SERIOUS.


----------



## ABHIJ

MeowMeow said:


> OMFG I just got the email....my results are in.....I can't look........



Is it true?


----------



## Spitfire6532

MeowMeow said:


> OMFG I just got the email....my results are in.....I can't look........


How did you do!!!! Flingers crossed!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tdeckcox said:


> My dude Dallas is withholding information. These poor reps omg. I would hate to be them right now.


Dallas was holding out!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## tdeckcox

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OH MY GOD


----------



## RBHeadge PE

delete


----------



## Spitfire6532

Congrats @MeowMeow no more studying ever!!!!


----------



## morphe83 PE




----------



## Dothracki PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## steel

Runic said:


> I don't know that was the response I got


Sorry, it's not that we don't believe you, it's just that a lot of trolling happens around this time and you created an account today just to post this? Makes us on edge a little lol.


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYY FOR YOU, well deserved.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Hoping to see a sea of green buttons in the next coming days!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


Congrats!


----------



## morphe83 PE

How long it takes for Texas usually?


----------



## morphe83 PE

I don't think I can work or focus on anything


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

WOW! IT'S REALLY HAPPENING!


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> I don't think I can work or focus on anything


I will be living in this message board for the foreseeable future.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

morphe83 said:


> I don't think I can work or focus on anything


That's normal. No point. You're no more good for the rest of the day. It's okay.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tdeckcox said:


> I will be living in this message board for the foreseeable future.


Samesies.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Map is up









October 2021 Results Map


Since the question always comes up please consider including the times of release (in eastern) along with the State for historic tracking purposes. Please only post the State and time of release in this thread. It makes things easier to track and to update the map. Thanks in advance!




engineerboards.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I keep thinking that this is wrong and they are going to tell me they made a mistake and I actually failed!!!!!!


----------



## tdeckcox

MeowMeow said:


> I keep thinking that this is wrong and they are going to tell me they made a mistake and I actually failed!!!!!!


I am so, so happy for you and hope you can celebrate accordingly!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MeowMeow said:


> I keep thinking that this is wrong and they are going to tell me they made a mistake and I actually failed!!!!!!


Awww you passed! CONGRATULATIONS!! IT'S REAL!!!!!  You are a P.E.!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABHIJ

Any timeline for PA?


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> I keep thinking that this is wrong and they are going to tell me they made a mistake and I actually failed!!!!!!


don't overthink it, time for happy dance P.E.


----------



## DLD PE

Wow, results are coming in?!??!? Just seeing this now.


----------



## morphe83 PE

@RBHeadge PE How long it takes Texas to release results based on previous years?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning campers! How are we feeling this beautiful December day?
> 
> 
> 
> Alright, RB doesn't usually say this until the day results come out! Today MUST be the day!
> 
> Wouldn't surprise me.
Click to expand...





structurenole15 said:


> I'm just being conservative. Without those two, the averages all come out to 40 days. Which is....holy shit, it's _today_.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry just kidding.... this is not new. I am guessing it will be next Wednesday in typical NCEES fashion to release on Wednesdays. Unless we get some miracle that they release early this year.


I WAS RIGHT!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> I keep thinking that this is wrong and they are going to tell me they made a mistake and I actually failed!!!!!!


You passed! Go celebrate! Today is your day!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Apparently Michigan and Iowa are out.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morphe83 said:


> How long it takes for Texas usually?


Afternoon of Day 1 or morning of day 2


----------



## Spitfire6532

Waiting for results in Wyoming, haven't seen much information about here due to the low volume of test takers... I feel like it could be anytime!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Oh hey guys... so it's Wednesday. It's also December. AND it's mid-morning. Trifecta! Results can drop at any time.


I SAID, WHAT I SAID!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ABHIJ said:


> Any timeline for PA?


Abandon all hope ye who waiting here.

Or sometime on Day 1


----------



## steel

ABHIJ said:


> Any timeline for PA?


I got my notification in April 2 hours after initial release. So think around 1 pm.


----------



## mansamusa

RBHeadge PE said:


> You sound like a very rich man.


Gotta write it down to make it come true


----------



## tdeckcox

I am just frozen staring at my email. Gonna be a long day lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Apparently Michigan and Iowa are out.


Is that via reddit?


----------



## tdeckcox

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that via reddit?


Yes. Looks like NC too.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that via reddit?


Iowa, Michigan, and NC are all out according to reddit.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that via reddit?


Yep.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

BTW, now is a good time to f5 your dashboards


----------



## DLD PE

So far the Teal Party is going to win the White House in a historical landslide.


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, now is a good time to f5 your dashboards


I still have a few F5 keys going to the highest bidder.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> I am just frozen staring at my email. Gonna be a long day lol.


Me too


----------



## Spitfire6532

RBHeadge PE said:


> BTW, now is a good time to f5 your dashboards


You say this as if we haven't all been F5ing atleast once per minute since news of the first release.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> So far the Teal Party is going to win the White House in a historical landslide.


Midnight green

You might say it's a bleeding green nation.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> You say this as if we haven't all been F5ing atleast once per minute since news of the first release.


Once/min. You need to speed up your game.


----------



## enrique_nola

In... to post in what is possibly the last Grand Suck thread


----------



## realms17

I didn't take the PE this October yet here I am monitoring this thread lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

realms17 said:


> I didn't take the PE this October yet here I am monitoring this thread lol


It's a tradition. Welcome!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I passed years ago, but I love being around for this. Best of luck newbs


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

hahaha... look at all the vets posting the same thing at the same time.


----------



## Dothracki PE

enrique_nola said:


> In... to post in what is possibly the last Grand Suck thread


Not exactly, while the exams are CBT, it seems many are still going to be a single day offering. But CBT means that there will hopefully be less suckage. But SE still remains P&P until 2024 according to NCEES.

And then for the other exams that are year-round we will have to start an ever revolving WTTS thread


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I think I got my email around noon/1PM so I'm wondering if a lot of states will release through the afternoon.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Dothracki PE said:


> Not exactly, while the exams are CBT, it seems many are still going to be a single day offering. But CBT means that there will hopefully be less suckage. But SE still remains P&P until 2024 according to NCEES.
> 
> And then for the other exams that are year-round we will have to start an ever revolving WTTS thread


People will still find a reason to complain... "WHY can't they just tell me as soon as I click submit?!"


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> People will still find a reason to complain... "WHY can't they just tell me as soon as I click submit?!"


Not me...going from several weeks to one week was a dream.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> Not exactly, while the exams are CBT, it seems many are still going to be a single day offering. But CBT means that there will hopefully be less suckage.


The single day exams will now only be offered as CBT. They'll get their results the following Wednesday like all the other CBT examinees.



Dothracki PE said:


> But SE still remains P&P until 2024 according to NCEES.


Yeah, it sucks to be them.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> People will still find a reason to complain... "WHY can't they just tell me as soon as I click submit?!"


----------



## meowmeow-what

Praying Florida isn't a Day 2 state this year


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

meowmeow-what said:


> Praying Florida isn't a Day 2 state this year


Why break tradition?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm really surprised by the lack of traffic in this thread right now. Normally we'd have a lot more people reporting they passed, or what State they're waiting on.

If you're lurking, please drop in an let us know what State you are waiting for.


----------



## tdeckcox

I am waiting for Ohio and also trying to QC an analysis. It's going swell.


----------



## Liz06

I was out in the field and now back
11:32 Am NY just received an email I can't check


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 said:


> Wow is it happening? They are mean in TEXAS, just messaged them, they told me nothing!


As someone who failed in TX multiple times, Texas has always been pm on the first day or early second day. You got this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> People will still find a reason to complain... "WHY can't they just tell me as soon as I click submit?!"


NCEES should talk to GBCI, they tell you as soon as you click submit on LEED exams. But it must be due to the process of how they evaluate and coordinate the approvals with state boards.


----------



## kgill07

Waiting in CA


----------



## Hamilton

Lurking, waiting on Utah. In April they released early afternoon.


----------



## txjennah PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! THE SPAM WORKED


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm really surprised by the lack of traffic in this thread right now. Normally we'd have a lot more people reporting they passed, or what State they're waiting on.
> 
> If you're lurking, please drop in an let us know what State you are waiting for.


Is there a smaller overall pool of examinees this go-around?


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm really surprised by the lack of traffic in this thread right now. Normally we'd have a lot more people reporting they passed, or what State they're waiting on.
> 
> If you're lurking, please drop in an let us know what State you are waiting for.


I typed the same thing, then I deleted it. 

But that's why I said that I think a lot of states are going to release this afternoon. It's a big HOLD on reddit too. Lots of states still waiting... PA, VA, W. VA, FL, CA, OH, etc.


----------



## rsmit294

Out of the suck with a [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#%[email protected]%#$% 

Good luck everyone still waiting!


----------



## Runic

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm really surprised by the lack of traffic in this thread right now. Normally we'd have a lot more people reporting they passed, or what State they're waiting on.
> 
> If you're lurking, please drop in an let us know what State you are waiting for.


Sadly stilling waiting on West virigini


----------



## RBHeadge PE

There are 1333 people in the site right now. Its not a record, the most I've seen in like ~1600, but this is still one of the largest numbers I've seen here.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Dothracki PE said:


> NCEES should talk to GBCI, they tell you as soon as you click submit on LEED exams. But it must be due to the process of how they evaluate and coordinate the approvals with state boards.


Same with CCM. When I sat for the PMP, they gave you your results and a little report when you got up and went to the little check in desk.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Waiting in Wyoming (the mystery state)


----------



## Liz06

NY 
OUT
FAIL              
I knew was today ye released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Waiting for when Texas releases their results to see the one person make a brand new account, post "I made a 99 in transportation!11!1!!!" and then ghost EB forever.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

rsmit294 said:


> Out of the suck with a [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#%[email protected]%#$%
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting!


YAYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!! WOOT WOOT! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

rsmit294 said:


> Out of the suck with a [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#%[email protected]%#$%
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting!


Congrats! Which state?


----------



## SirKellen

Waiting on MN. From coworkers who have taken this in the past few years they say I better get ready for at least a next week release. RIP in peace me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

rsmit294 said:


> Out of the suck with a [email protected][email protected]#%$#@#%[email protected]%#$%
> 
> Good luck everyone still waiting!


Congrats! What State?


----------



## [email protected][email protected]

Lurker here--
Waiting on Louisiana!


----------



## 93-z28

Waiting on IL. First time taking the test. Really didn't feel any anxiety in the past month, but now that results are out and I most likely have to wait for tomorrow, everything is setting in and my anxiety is at 1000


----------



## txjennah PE

Liz06 said:


> NY
> OUT
> FAIL
> I knew was today ye released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm so sorry. I saw that red button multiple times before I passed <33333333333333 Sending hugs.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Liz06 said:


> NY
> OUT
> FAIL
> I knew was today ye released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WHAT?! NOOOOOO!!!! I'm so sorry


----------



## 93-z28

Waiting on IL. First time taking the test. Really didn't feel any anxiety in the past month, but now that results are out and I most likely have to wait for tomorrow, everything is setting in and my anxiety is at 1000


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congrats! What State?


Funny we said the same thing at the same time...except "Which" vs "What" lol.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> There are 1333 people in the site right now. Its not a record, the most I've seen in like ~1600, but this is still one of the largest numbers I've seen here.


By comparison, about 10k took the exam in October. So it's a significant chunk (13%) of the prospective PE population is reading this thread right now.


----------



## Spitfire6532

What's the delay between receiving the email and dashboard updating? I keep refreshing dashboard...but still not email


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Waiting for when Texas releases their results to see the one person make a brand new account, post "I made a 99 in transportation!11!1!!!" and then ghost EB forever.


this happens every gd time!


----------



## meowmeow-what

Still waiting in FL. Don't want to see my result while sitting at my desk in my office. So I'll remain lurking to see the first FL person post until I log back in.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spitfire6532 said:


> What's the delay between receiving the email and dashboard updating? I keep refreshing dashboard...but still not email


For my first attempt, I found out through the NCEES Dashboard BEFORE getting the email.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Liz06 said:


> NY
> OUT
> FAIL
> I knew was today ye released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sorry to hear @Liz06, you will get it next time! It must have been those stupid NJ tolls that threw you off your game that day


----------



## DLD PE

Liz06 said:


> I was out in the field and now back
> 11:32 Am NY just received an email I can't check


Sorry @Liz06 ! Take a day or two to mourn, but try to keep your head up! Never give up! I saw the red button 4 times so I know what it feels like.


----------



## jray

Waiting on Oklahoma Still...


----------



## Miamiengineers

Florida releases results based on Miami time not EST. The FBPE people must be too busy stuck on I95 to release the results


----------



## morphe83 PE

txjennah PE said:


> As someone who failed in TX multiple times, Texas has always been pm on the first day or early second day. You got this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you, I am so refreshing that page every few seconds lol


----------



## Liz06

DuranDuran PE said:


> Sorry @Liz06 ! Take a day or two to mourn, but try to keep your head up! Never give up! I saw the red button 4 times so I know what it feels like.


SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCks
Thank you though


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

[email protected][email protected] said:


> Lurker here--
> Waiting on Louisiana!


LOUISIANA represent!!!


----------



## tdeckcox

Does anyone have any kind of Ohio timeline idea?


----------



## rsmit294

RBHeadge PE said:


> Congrats! What State?


NC, sorry I was on a bit of delay!


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

so they started releasing?


----------



## Spitfire6532

Does anyone know any info about historic Wyoming release? I haven't seen anything.


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 said:


> Thank you, I am so refreshing that page every few seconds lol


Hahaha yeah I remember it coming a little after lunch. Of course when I passed, that was when the results were released on day 2 (that was when George HW Bush died and the state offices closed).

I'm excited for you!!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Tmanwatery PE said:


> so they started releasing?


A handful of states are out within the last hour


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Does anyone know any info about historic Wyoming release? I haven't seen anything.


You'd think they'd always be first, by tradition.


----------



## COCivil

Here goes the wait again. 2nd time taking it and Colorado was SO late last time. Please come Friday, please come Friday.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> Does anyone have any kind of Ohio timeline idea?


usually day 1


----------



## Liz06

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
GOOD FOR YOU!


----------



## dana14

Lurker here and waiting on Texas!


----------



## morphe83 PE

Liz06 said:


> NY
> OUT
> FAIL
> I knew was today ye released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am so sorry, I hope you will pass on your next try


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Liz06 said:


> NY
> OUT
> FAIL
> I knew was today ye released!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm soooo sorry!!! I failed twice before just passing this third time! It is soooo hard. But please just remember you are super smart and amazing and you will totally pass next time!!!!


----------



## Hamilton

UTAH IS OUT! Passed on the Second Try!!!!!


----------



## abw

Any chance we will see the NJ results today..??


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Tmanwatery PE said:


> so they started releasing?


Yep


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Hamilton said:


> UTAH IS OUT! Passed on the Second Try!!!!!


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

I won't lie, I'm gonna miss these mass release days! There's so much camaraderie here. It carried me through when I failed, and celebrated with me when I passed!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

abw said:


> Any chance we will see the NJ results today..??









No


----------



## txjennah PE

dana14 said:


> Lurker here and waiting on Texas!


Welcome! Let's go Texas!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hamilton said:


> UTAH IS OUT! Passed on the Second Try!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## DLD PE

txjennah PE said:


> I won't lie, I'm gonna miss these mass release days! There's so much camaraderie here. It carried me through when I failed, and celebrated with me when I passed!


Same here! Could definitely feel that camaraderie....until a couple days later when I got voted off Mafia.


----------



## Liz06

Dothracki PE said:


> Sorry to hear @Liz06, you will get it next time! It must have been those stupid NJ tolls that threw you off your game that day


You remeber!!!!! And I never told you that I received a second toll bill


----------



## morphe83 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Hahaha yeah I remember it coming a little after lunch. Of course when I passed, that was when the results were released on day 2 (that was when George HW Bush died and the state offices closed).
> 
> I'm excited for you!!


Thank you, I am trembling and feel it is like -20 degrees in here while it is nice 72 degrees lol


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> Same here! Could definitely feel that camaraderie....until a couple days later when I got voted off Mafia.


You sound so bitter and I am here for it. lol


----------



## Tmanwatery PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Yep


thank you! I'm just watching for PA cause one of my friends took it this time and i want to know when to ask. I'm like 99.99% sure they passed, they were always smarter than me in school so I don't feel worried that I'll be asking about a sore topic.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

I didn't find EB until after I had already passed. I would have loved to experience the suck with you guys instead of alone.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

morphe83 said:


> Thank you, I am trembling and feel it is like -20 degrees in here while it is nice 72 degrees lol


oh that's just my good friend, anxiety. i see he's come to pay you a visit!


----------



## Liz06

Is there a map?


----------



## dboud3

Waiting for Alabama


----------



## steel

Tmanwatery PE said:


> thank you! I'm just watching for PA cause one of my friends took it this time and i want to know when to ask. I'm like 99.99% sure they passed, they were always smarter than me in school so I don't feel worried that I'll be asking about a sore topic.


I'll let you know when PA is out haha


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Liz06 said:


> Is there a map?











October 2021 Results Map


Since the question always comes up please consider including the times of release (in eastern) along with the State for historic tracking purposes. Please only post the State and time of release in this thread. It makes things easier to track and to update the map. Thanks in advance!




engineerboards.com


----------



## Dothracki PE

Liz06 said:


> You remeber!!!!! And I never told you that I received a second toll bill


Dammit! Sorry my state sucks and just wants everyone's money! That's the problem with a densely populated state.


----------



## basicboiler

Waiting in Indiana. Have 2 coworkers that have results from Michigan, and I'm a little salty about it.


----------



## COCivil

Anybody taking bets on how long DORA Takes in Colorado? I'll take the under 3 days and take Friday PM


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The single day exams will now only be offered as CBT. They'll get their results the following Wednesday like all the other CBT examinees.
> 
> 
> Yeah, it sucks to be them.


Thanks. Also, not getting results today is gonna suck too.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Thanks. Also, not getting results today is gonna suck too.


you're already a PE... no one cares about your SE upgrade.!!!
(joking obvs)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hamilton said:


> UTAH IS OUT! Passed on the Second Try!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Isn't there a state that drags their feet really bad? Like they have to organize a meeting to vote to release results or something? I feel bad for those people and Hawaii.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

vhab49_PE said:


> Thanks. Also, not getting results today is gonna suck too.


I am so invested in your SE results. You have no idea.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

I am frantically F5'ing NCEES to see when they post the December newsletter.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> Anybody taking bets on how long DORA Takes in Colorado? I'll take the under 3 days and take Friday PM


Oooo, that would've been my pick too.


----------



## Dothracki PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Isn't there a state that drags their feet really bad? Like they have to organize a meeting to vote to release results or something? I feel bad for those people and Hawaii.


GA, CO, and HI are typically the longest according to past release maps.


----------



## tdeckcox

I am going to explode.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> GA, CO, and HI are typically the longest according to past release maps.


Yeah, it's going to be a tight race for (forever) last with those three States.


----------



## COCivil

Dothracki PE said:


> GA, CO, and HI are typically the longest accord
> 
> 
> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's going to be a tight race for (forever) last with those three States.
Click to expand...

Maybe DORA has decided that this is the year. This is the year they release day 1! /s


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> Maybe DORA has decided that this is the year. This is the year they release day 1! /s


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Anyone from Georgia or Hawaii wanna claim that today is their day? I've got a few more sarcastic laughing gifs.


----------



## Liz06

@RBHeadge PE Just made laugh Thanks!!! between my crying sad mood


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> Anyone from Georgia or Hawaii wanna claim that today is their day? I've got a few more sarcastic laughing gifs.


I mean, Georgia obviously knows how to do things right, so they definitely have to be a day 1 state this time!


----------



## Catmiatm

I passed in NY


----------



## Ajs375

Any chance California comes out today?


----------



## Spitfire6532

@DuranDuran PE Might need to pick up one of those F5 keys from you. Mine is taking a beating over here.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Oh man I have not seen that movie in a long time. I think I only saw it on VHS.


----------



## Liz06

Catmiatm said:


> I passed in NY


COngratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! which depht?


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> @DuranDuran PE Might need to pick up one of those F5 keys from you. Mine is taking a beating over here.


SOLD!


----------



## tdeckcox

DuranDuran PE said:


> SOLD!


I would like to outbid @Spitfire6532 just for fun, please.


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> @DuranDuran PE Might need to pick up one of those F5 keys from you. Mine is taking a beating over here.


Shipped...guarantee you'll get it the day after you get results.


----------



## mansamusa

I almost feel like F5ing is more shocking because one second it's blank and the next it's green box or red death box. Couldn't handle it


----------



## DLD PE

tdeckcox said:


> I would like to outbid @Spitfire6532 just for fun, please.


F5 business is booming!


----------



## Spitfire6532

DuranDuran PE said:


> F5 business is booming!


You were ahead of the game here, I missed an obvious opportunity.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Catmiatm said:


> I passed in NY


Congrats!


----------



## basicboiler

mansamusa said:


> I almost feel like F5ing is more shocking because one second it's blank and the next it's green box or red death box. Couldn't handle it


I have my Chrome window partially off screen. So at some point I'll see the "Result Notice" but not a red or green box. Give myself a second to mentally prepare.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Ajs375 said:


> Any chance California comes out today?


Pretty decent chance.


----------



## tdeckcox

basicboiler said:


> I have my Chrome window partially off screen. So at some point I'll see the "Result Notice" but not a red or green box. Give myself a second to mentally prepare.


This is smart. I like this.


----------



## DLD PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> You were ahead of the game here, I missed an obvious opportunity.


I had experience on my side.


----------



## mhabib1996

I've been creeping on this forum all morning and decided to join amidst the chaos. Hopefully NJ pulls through today!


----------



## morphe83 PE

Do you guys, remember that EB member who seemed to have a fake account few weeks ago, he said results will be released Wednesday December 1st, and everybody crucified him in this thread lol...Guess what he was right?! He never came back! I am too lazy to scroll up and look for his post


----------



## Spitfire6532

morphe83 said:


> Do you guys, remember that EB member who seemed to have a fake account few weeks ago, he said results will be released Wednesday December 1st, and everybody crucified him in this thread lol...Guess what he was right?! lol he never came back! I am too lazy to scroll up and look for his post


Yup, he said something about how he looked at past releases and guaranteed it was 40 days on Dec 1st... I may have had a pitchfork myself during the claim...


----------



## Miamiengineers

why are the states not releasing results if they have it? I'm lost


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


>


----------



## mhabib1996

Miamiengineers said:


> why are the states not releasing results if they have it? I'm lost


For the lolz


----------



## Liz06

morphe83 said:


> Do you guys, remember that EB member who seemed to have a fake account few weeks ago, he said results will be released Wednesday December 1st, and everybody crucified him in this thread lol...Guess what he was right?! He never came back! I am too lazy to scroll up and look for his post


I also voted for today


----------



## steel

mansamusa said:


> I almost feel like F5ing is more shocking because one second it's blank and the next it's green box or red death box. Couldn't handle it


Exactly why I'm F%ing.....my email inbox

Edit: I accidentally held shift while pressing the 5 key, but I think it still works.....


----------



## Pra4surf1

Well f em! Failed again and felt really good wtf absolutely devastated. Congrats to you lucky bastards that passed. It’s so humiliating to study 10 months and not pass. Gdmfs


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> Exactly why I'm F%ing.....my email inbox
> 
> Edit: I accidentally held shift while pressing the 5 key, but I think it still works.....


I straight up thought you were using the F work and died laughing when I realized what happened.


----------



## mansamusa

Miamiengineers said:


> why are the states not releasing results if they have it? I'm lost


Schadenfreude


----------



## steel

Liz06 said:


> I also voted for today


But that was even wilder than a wild ass guess. So yeah, he was right, BUT AT WHAT COST?????


----------



## tdeckcox

Pra4surf1 said:


> Well f em! Failed again and felt really good wtf absolutely devastated. Congrats to you lucky bastards that passed. It’s so humiliating to study 10 months and not pass. Gdmfs


Sorry to hear this, bud. Mourn your loss, but keep your head up.


----------



## HalfSE

Any ideas on when we can expect SE results?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Miamiengineers said:


> why are the states not releasing results if they have it? I'm lost


Many States have internal things they have to do first before they release the results. The specifics are too numerous to list here, but it could be easy and mundane, to something more physical and labor intensive.

Some States are better at reading their emails and responding quickly to NCEES to release the results.

There *might* be something that NCEES has to do on their end that is a bit more complicated then flipping a switch to release to all the examinees in a given State. As I understand it, way-back-when they could only process so many States in a given day. I'm not sure that's still the case though.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

HalfSE said:


> Any ideas on when we can expect SE results?


AS far as I can tell, they have not had the grading workshop yet - it is usually the first weekend of December. So maybe next week.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HalfSE said:


> Any ideas on when we can expect SE results?


@vhab49_PE is trying to figure that out now. She's waiting on the December NCEES Licensure Exchange newsletter.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> Well f em! Failed again and felt really good wtf absolutely devastated. Congrats to you lucky bastards that passed. It’s so humiliating to study 10 months and not pass. Gdmfs


I am so sorry sending virtual hugs.


----------



## CEEJen777

Any chance NV comes out today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd expect Nevada today


----------



## CEEJen777

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'd expect Nevada today


Great, now I'm nauseous  I've enjoyed living in test score ignorance


----------



## RBHeadge PE

If you don't see your State listed below then it'll probably release today.

Reposted from








October 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


And also, the results of the exam that you get don’t define what kind of engineer you are nor how good the designs you produce are! False.




engineerboards.com





People should not *expect* results on the first day from the following States (not exhaustive list)

Vermont
Rhode Island
Connecticut
Massachusetts
New Jersey
Pennsylvania
DC
Georgia
Florida
Mississippi
Illinois
Minnesota
South Dakota
Texas
Montana
Colorado
Hawaii
A few of those *may* release on the first day, most won't.

The New England states are hit or miss. Generally one should expect a release after Day 1.
Texas is afternoon of Day 1 or morning of Day 2. It's a coin toss which will happen.
Minnesota(?), South Dakota, Hawaii, DC are "mailing" States and rarely release on Day 1. All but Hawaii are typically day 2
Pennsylvania -historically so awful and disorganized that no one should honestly expect them to release on Day 1. _Best to plan for the worst and hope for the best._
New Jersey, Illinois, and Massachusetts are PCS or CTS States/Commonwealth and that means to expect delays. Also New Jersey is still New Jersey.
Colorado, Minnesota, Montana, Texas, Mississippi and Florida appear to have internal things they need to do before they release.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

CEEJen777 said:


> Great, now I'm nauseous  I've enjoyed living in test score ignorance


Then why did you ask?


----------



## FarmerBob

Talked to the WV Board and NCEES. The state approved the release but NCEES needs “a few hours” to get the dashboards updated.


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you don't see your State listed below then it'll probably release today.
> 
> Reposted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck
> 
> 
> And also, the results of the exam that you get don’t define what kind of engineer you are nor how good the designs you produce are! False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should not *expect* results on the first day from the following States (not exhaustive list)
> 
> Vermont
> Rhode Island
> Connecticut
> Massachusetts
> New Jersey
> Pennsylvania
> DC
> Georgia
> Florida
> Mississippi
> Illinois
> Minnesota
> South Dakota
> Texas
> Montana
> Colorado
> Hawaii
> A few of those *may* release on the first day, most won't.
> 
> The New England states are hit or miss. Generally one should expect a release after Day 1.
> Texas is afternoon of Day 1 or morning of Day 2. It's a coin toss which will happen.
> Minnesota(?), South Dakota, Hawaii, DC are "mailing" States and rarely release on Day 1. All but Hawaii are typically day 2
> Pennsylvania -historically so awful and disorganized that no one should honestly expect them to release on Day 1. _Best to plan for the worst and hope for the best._
> New Jersey, Illinois, and Massachusetts are PCS or CTS States/Commonwealth and that means to expect delays. Also New Jersey is still New Jersey.
> Colorado, Minnesota, Montana, Texas, Mississippi and Florida appear to have internal things they need to do before they release.


I see you mistakenly listed Colorado as having internal. They're going to release today and it's going to be lovely and not stressful and not going to be another weekend of waiting like the April exam


----------



## DLD PE

Tennessee tends to release on Day 2.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Also New Jersey is still New Jersey.


----------



## DLD PE

COCivil said:


> I see you mistakenly listed Colorado as having internal. They're going to release today and it's going to be lovely and not stressful and not going to be another weekend of waiting like the April exam


I just broke my neck rearing my head back to laugh.


----------



## Runic

FarmerBob said:


> Talked to the WV Board and NCEES. The state approved the release but NCEES needs “a few hours” to get the dashboards updated.


Oh jeez time to panic


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm from Philly. Griefing New Jersey is my birthright.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> I see you mistakenly listed Colorado as having internal. They're going to release today and it's going to be lovely and not stressful and not going to be another weekend of waiting like the April exam


That's the spirit! I endorse it. No way it'll end up like this again!








Colorado Results


It seems Colorado will have to wait a few weeks for results.




engineerboards.com


----------



## morphe83 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> If you don't see your State listed below then it'll probably release today.
> 
> Reposted from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> October 2021 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck
> 
> 
> And also, the results of the exam that you get don’t define what kind of engineer you are nor how good the designs you produce are! False.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People should not *expect* results on the first day from the following States (not exhaustive list)
> 
> Vermont
> Rhode Island
> Connecticut
> Massachusetts
> New Jersey
> Pennsylvania
> DC
> Georgia
> Florida
> Mississippi
> Illinois
> Minnesota
> South Dakota
> Texas
> Montana
> Colorado
> Hawaii
> A few of those *may* release on the first day, most won't.
> 
> The New England states are hit or miss. Generally one should expect a release after Day 1.
> Texas is afternoon of Day 1 or morning of Day 2. It's a coin toss which will happen.
> Minnesota(?), South Dakota, Hawaii, DC are "mailing" States and rarely release on Day 1. All but Hawaii are typically day 2
> Pennsylvania -historically so awful and disorganized that no one should honestly expect them to release on Day 1. _Best to plan for the worst and hope for the best._
> New Jersey, Illinois, and Massachusetts are PCS or CTS States/Commonwealth and that means to expect delays. Also New Jersey is still New Jersey.
> Colorado, Minnesota, Montana, Texas, Mississippi and Florida appear to have internal things they need to do before they release.


I really hope for PM results, if not I need to go get NYQUIL double dose tonight lol


----------



## jray

Reddit is saying Indiana is in (12:49 pm)


----------



## RBHeadge PE

FarmerBob said:


> Talked to the WV Board and NCEES. The state approved the release but NCEES needs “a few hours” to get the dashboards updated.










> And let's not forget that there is always that one random State that has a random hiccup and things gets delayed one or more days. It's basically impossible to predict who will be _that_ State in advance.


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's the spirit! I endorse it. No way it'll end up like this again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado Results
> 
> 
> It seems Colorado will have to wait a few weeks for results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


We do NOT believe in such.... THINGS


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Pra4surf1 said:


> Well f em! Failed again and felt really good wtf absolutely devastated. Congrats to you lucky bastards that passed. It’s so humiliating to study 10 months and not pass. Gdmfs


I'm so sorry. If it's any consolation, you are not the first to face this fate. I know it can feel really lonely, but you are not alone. Sulk, then get back up, dust yourself off, and go harder.


----------



## COCivil

DuranDuran PE said:


> I just broke my neck rearing my head back to laugh.


----------



## Katelyn Benoit

Louisiana checkkkk!! anyone else civil/structural?!


----------



## morphe83 PE

Katelyn Benoit said:


> Louisiana checkkkk!! anyone else civil/structural?!


Civil/Structural but Texas, still waiting


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1780 people reading this thread


----------



## MizzKid92

Missouri has released.


----------



## tdeckcox

Katelyn Benoit said:


> Louisiana checkkkk!! anyone else civil/structural?!


Civil/Structural Ohio!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Wow! More results! MORE RESULTS!


----------



## Spitfire6532

But we still need more, we are not done!!!!


----------



## COCivil

Live look into the DORA office in Denver.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

My office mate is helping me with the map today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Wow! More results! MORE RESULTS!





Spitfire6532 said:


> But we still need more, we are not done!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> Live look into the DORA office in Denver.



too fast to be real


----------



## valariz

Katelyn Benoit said:


> Louisiana checkkkk!! anyone else civil/structural?!


Here! Currently hyperventilating


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> My office mate is helping me with the map today.
> 
> View attachment 26097


The collar is so cuuuute.

I feel like he (she?) is saying, "Don't worry everyone. Your scores are coming very soon. I've got it all under control. Just relax and go eat lunch."


----------



## Spitfire6532

11:13 MST Wyoming released (Passed Civil Structural)


----------



## txjennah PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> 11:13 MST Wyoming released (Passed Civil Structural)


congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DDDDDDDDDD


----------



## tdeckcox

Spitfire6532 said:


> 11:13 MST Wyoming released (Passed Civil Structural)


Congrats!!!


----------



## FarmerBob

WV results released!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> 11:13 MST Wyoming released (Passed Civil Structural)


Congrats!


----------



## steel

FarmerBob said:


> WV results released!


Oh come on, WV before PA? Does WVU beat Pitt in everything these days?


----------



## Runic

WV is out and I passed first shot boom baby


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Runic said:


> WV is out and I passed first shot boom baby


Congrats!


----------



## tdeckcox

Runic said:


> WV is out and I passed first shot boom baby


Congrats bud!!!


----------



## tdeckcox

I need Ohio to get it together and release results so I can live my life.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Spitfire6532 said:


> 11:13 MST Wyoming released (Passed Civil Structural)


WHOA! ON YOUR BIRTHDAY?!?! 

TURN UP! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Spitfire6532

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> WHOA! ON YOUR BIRTHDAY?!?!
> 
> TURN UP! Congratulations!!!!


How many people can say they got their passing PE results on their birthday? That's gotta be a pretty small crowd.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> How many people can say they got their passing PE results on their birthday? That's gotta be a pretty small crowd.


I don't know... LOTS AND LOTS OF PEOPLE got there results on @Spitfire6532 's birthday. Seems pretty common this year.


----------



## meowmeow-what

tdeckcox said:


> I need Ohio to get it together and release results so I can live my life.


same but florida


----------



## COCivil




----------



## RBHeadge PE




----------



## steel

Any time now, PA. I've been going to bat for you but you're making me look dumb!

I know, I know, I don't need any help from them!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Runic said:


> WV is out and I passed first shot boom baby


Congratulations!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> How many people can say they got their passing PE results on their birthday? That's gotta be a pretty small crowd.


I TOOK the exam on my birthday... two of them in fact. Sigh. 

They were also my passing attempts.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Awww you passed! CONGRATULATIONS!! IT'S REAL!!!!!  You are a P.E.!!!!!!!!


Congratulations


RBHeadge PE said:


> You passed! Go celebrate! Today is your day!


im hoping I get to celebrate as well, but I’m in NJ… so I will be waiting…


----------



## engineer sa

What is the latest time they will release results? I’m in Texas so I’m anxiously waiting this afternoon. Or not get any sleep and find out tomorrow.


----------



## RedSlippers07

Lurking from CT. It's killing me that they *KNOW* how I did, but aren't telling me.


----------



## morphe83 PE

engineer sa said:


> What is the latest time they will release results? I’m in Texas so I’m anxiously waiting this afternoon. Or not get any sleep and find out tomorrow.


Same here


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> 11:13 MST Wyoming released (Passed Civil Structural)


YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSS!!!! BEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!!!


----------



## CEEJen777

I passed in NV! Cannot believe it :')


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

MeowMeow said:


> YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! CONGRATSSS!!!! BEST BIRTHDAY EVER!!!!


COME ON TEXAS!!!!


----------



## squaretaper LIT AF PE

CEEJen777 said:


> I passed in NV! Cannot believe it :')


YAYYYY

BOOM HEADSHOT!


----------



## tdeckcox

CEEJen777 said:


> I passed in NV! Cannot believe it :')


Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jess94

I am a chihuahua today. Just sitting here shaking while I wait for CA to drop results.


----------



## COCivil




----------



## tdeckcox

COCivil said:


>



I've been checking for results since October 25th I have not known patience.


----------



## Bamboomanage

ABHIJ said:


> Any timeline for PA?


I hope soon!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

CEEJen777 said:


> I passed in NV! Cannot believe it :')


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## COCivil

tdeckcox said:


> I've been checking for results since October 25th I have not known patience.


I've been pretty good. Made the awful mistake of checking this morning just to see results being released. Horrid timing.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

MD is out, apparently


----------



## steel

I contacted a PA board representative and they said that the state has given NCEES permission to update our dashboards. They said they are working this week to issue licenses to those that passed.

My dashboard has not been updated yet, so it's all in NCEES' hands now to click that button.


----------



## morphe83 PE

engineer sa said:


> What is the latest time they will release results? I’m in Texas so I’m anxiously waiting this afternoon. Or not get any sleep and find out tomorrow.


I checked previous exam map results threads and it looks like in April 2021 it was out at 1:19 same day and October 2020 it was 3pm same day, so still having big hope for today. Just get Nyquil as a plan B lol


----------



## Spitfire6532

This morning felt longer than the 39 days before combined. Wishing the best for those still experiencing the long morning.


----------



## mansamusa

Anyone contact the FL board for an explanation on day 2 delay?


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> I contacted a PA board representative and they said that the state has given NCEES permission to update our dashboards. They said they are working this week to issue licenses to those that passed.
> 
> My dashboard has not been updated yet, so it's all in NCEES' hands now to click that button.


Ohio board has NOT given the OK yet, according to our girl Kim at NCEES.


----------



## sbucich

I PASSED!!!


----------



## steel

PA is out. Failed Civ: Structural with a 47. Better than a 38 like last time but I felt 1,000 times better this time.

I'm gonna go cry in a hole now.


----------



## tdeckcox

structurenole15 said:


> PA is out. Failed Civ: Structural with a 47. Better than a 38 like last time but I felt 1,000 times better this time.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry in a hole now.


Virtual hugs sent your way


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

sbucich said:


> I PASSED!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

structurenole15 said:


> PA is out. Failed Civ: Structural with a 47. Better than a 38 like last time but I felt 1,000 times better this time.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry in a hole now.


oh well. better luck next time.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> Ohio board has NOT given the OK yet, according to our girl Kim at NCEES.


you gave me the idea to contact Kim too  she said Texas hasn't given the okay yet


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> you gave me the idea to contact Kim too  she said Texas hasn't given the okay yet


Kim is truly the savior of today.


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> PA is out. Failed Civ: Structural with a 47. Better than a 38 like last time but I felt 1,000 times better this time.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry in a hole now.


I am so sorry  I was so confident you will pass, sending you virtual hugs


----------



## morphe83 PE

@CivilPE2022 Where are you? any news? I hope you passed if you got the results already?


----------



## COCivil

Contacted DORA through their online system for Colorado. Got told to talk to Brenda like in June.

I bet Brenda doesn't remember me, but I sure remember Brenda


----------



## jray

I just got an email from NCEES.... about a dang survey... not cool. Come on Oklahoma, get it together.


----------



## tdeckcox

jray said:


> I just got an email from NCEES.... about a dang survey... not cool. Come on Oklahoma, get it together.


That's miserable. I would RIOT.


----------



## Bamboomanage

I PASSED!!! Civil / Structural 
Pennsylvania


----------



## COCivil

COLORADO IS OUT AND I PASSED


----------



## Dothracki PE

COCivil said:


> COLORADO IS OUT AND I PASSED
> 
> 
> 
> COLORADO IS OUT AND I PASSED


YAY DORA!!


----------



## tdeckcox

COCivil said:


> COLORADO IS OUT AND I PASSED
> 
> 
> 
> COLORADO IS OUT AND I PASSED


Congrats!!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Bamboomanage said:


> I PASSED!!! Civil / Structural
> Pennsylvania


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## 93-z28

NCEES really just emailed me to ask me to complete an FE (!!!) survey on the day I'm waiting for results in IL???


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

COCivil said:


> COLORADO IS OUT AND I PASSED


Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

Dothracki PE said:


> YAY DORA!!


Yay Brenda!


----------



## tdeckcox

But how I'm actually feeling currently. Colorado is out and Ohio isn't?!?!?!?


----------



## ABHIJ

I passed, Civil Structural PA


----------



## COCivil

DuranDuran PE said:


> Yay Brenda!


YAY BRENDA!!

Hopefully your neck is OK from laughing earlier <3


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> COLORADO IS OUT


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Bamboomanage said:


> I PASSED!!! Civil / Structural
> Pennsylvania


Congrats!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> COLORADO IS OUT AND I PASSED


Congratulations!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

93-z28 said:


> NCEES really just emailed me to ask me to complete an FE (!!!) survey on the day I'm waiting for results in IL???





jray said:


> I just got an email from NCEES.... about a dang survey... not cool. Come on Oklahoma, get it together.



Yeah, I'm sure this was the optimal day to send out surveys.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ABHIJ said:


> I passed, Civil Structural PA


Congrats!


----------



## meowmeow-what

Florida out!!! I passed!!!


----------



## tdeckcox

meowmeow-what said:


> Florida out!!! I passed!!!


CONGRATS!!!


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


>


Turns out if somebody just lets Brenda know that the results are in from NCEES she is happy to let them be published. She said if anybody needs to contact her in the future just to e-mail her.


----------



## tdeckcox

COCivil said:


> Turns out if somebody just lets Brenda know that the results are in from NCEES she is happy to let them be published. She said if anybody needs to contact her in the future just to e-mail her.


I think this is easily the funniest thing I've read all day. Please tell me you're serious?


----------



## tdeckcox

I'm beginning to get increasingly concerned that Ohio is going to be tomorrow.


----------



## COCivil

tdeckcox said:


> I think this is easily the funniest thing I've read all day. Please tell me you're serious?


I'm 100% serious. She said she just misses it sometimes with so much stuff that hits her desk.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> PA is out. Failed Civ: Structural with a 47. Better than a 38 like last time but I felt 1,000 times better this time.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry in a hole now.


Oh no  I'm so sorry. Well, I know you are brilliant and you can definitely get it next time!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

COCivil said:


> Turns out if somebody just lets Brenda know that the results are in from NCEES she is happy to let them be published.


lol, So Colorado was the State this session that forgot to check it's email. Every damn administration there's one state that doesn't check their email and gets alerted via phone call.


----------



## DLD PE

COCivil said:


> She said she just misses it sometimes with so much stuff that hits her desk.


Such as...a memo from NCEES?


----------



## Ajs375

Truly an end of an era... NCEES and boards even have @RBHeadge PE surprised. This will definitely be greatly missed


----------



## MeowMeow PE

meowmeow-what said:


> Florida out!!! I passed!!!


Yay!!!! Congratulations my child!!!!!


----------



## kgill07

CA is out passed civil structural


----------



## RBHeadge PE

1830 people on the website. That's gotta be a record


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kgill07 said:


> CA is out passed civil structural


Congrats!


----------



## leggo PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> 1830 people on the website. That's gotta be a record


I’ve never kept track but that’s quite a good tally!


----------



## txjennah PE

I can't believe Colorado is out before Texas!!!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

TN is going to be last.


----------



## tdeckcox

What time do states stop releasing on day 1?


----------



## TheDude239

I PASSED! Also in FL Civil Construction


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

meowmeow-what said:


> Florida out!!! I passed!!!


CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

TheDude239 said:


> I PASSED! Also in FL


WOOT WOOT! CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## COCivil

txjennah PE said:


> I can't believe Colorado is out before Texas!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Time to take a step back and see what's still out there:

New Hampshire
Vermont
Rhode Island
*Connecticut*
*New Jersey*
Delaware
DC
Georgia
*Ohio*
*Kentucky*
Tennessee
*Illinois*
Mississippi
*Louisiana*
*Minnesota*
North Dakota
South Dakota
Oklahoma
*Texas*
Arizona
Oregon
Alaska
Hawaii
I've highlighted the States I recall seeing representatives from. Anyone from the non-highlighted States lurking?

It wouldn't surprise me if DE, ND, OK, AZ and maybe OR have already released and we don't know it yet.


----------



## Liz06

tdeckcox said:


> What time do states stop releasing on day 1?


3 pm eastern time I believe


----------



## txjennah PE

TheDude239 said:


> I PASSED! Also in FL Civil Construction


Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## jray

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time to take a step back and see what's still out there:
> 
> New Hampshire
> Vermont
> Rhode Island
> *Connecticut*
> *New Jersey*
> Delaware
> DC
> Georgia
> *Ohio*
> *Kentucky*
> Tennessee
> *Illinois*
> Mississippi
> *Louisiana*
> *Minnesota*
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Oklahoma
> *Texas*
> Arizona
> Oregon
> Alaska
> Hawaii
> I've highlighted the States I recall seeing representatives from. Anyone from the non-highlighted States lurking?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if DE, ND, OK, AZ and maybe OR have already released and we don't know it yet.


Oklahoma here..... still waiting....


----------



## tdeckcox

RBHeadge PE said:


> Time to take a step back and see what's still out there:
> 
> New Hampshire
> Vermont
> Rhode Island
> *Connecticut*
> *New Jersey*
> Delaware
> DC
> Georgia
> *Ohio*
> *Kentucky*
> Tennessee
> *Illinois*
> Mississippi
> *Louisiana*
> *Minnesota*
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Oklahoma
> *Texas*
> Arizona
> Oregon
> Alaska
> Hawaii
> I've highlighted the States I recall seeing representatives from. Anyone from the non-highlighted States lurking?
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if DE, ND, OK, AZ and maybe OR have already released and we don't know it yet.


Oregon released according to Reddit!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

tdeckcox said:


> What time do states stop releasing on day 1?


Around 4 PM-ish EST


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> What time do states stop releasing on day 1?


I don't think I've seen anything about results being sent out after 5pm eastern lately. Although we may not learn about on EB or reddit until much later.


----------



## txjennah PE

Why is the spam thread already closed? It's just day one of the release! Usually it stays open a little longer than that.


----------



## Ajs375

Fewh glad I was able to pass and join this final troll forum . 
Thank you all for being amazing!


----------



## txjennah PE

Petition to reopen the spam threads! Where else am I going to spam for @morphe83 and to post my nonsensical musings?


----------



## Maria Arguelles

Where is Georgia's results!?? I'm dying!


----------



## morphe83 PE

txjennah PE said:


> Petition to reopen the spam threads! Where else am I going to spam for @morphe83 and to post my nonsensical musings?


let's pollute this thread until they open it back


----------



## DLD PE

Where are you TN? SLACKERS!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> Why is the spam thread already closed? It's just day one of the release! Usually it stays open a little longer than that.


Nooooooooooo! PE people are still waiting. SE is still waiting!


----------



## COCivil

Maria Arguelles said:


> Where is Georgia's results!?? I'm dying!


Georgia is typically one of the last to release results.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

morphe83 said:


> let's pollute this thread until they open it back


do it!


----------



## txjennah PE

@Dothracki PE Not sure if you closed the thread, but since you opened it - can you please reopen? Usually it stays open for a little longer after results get released.


----------



## mansamusa

Florida 2nd try, I passed!!!  DHDHSHAIAKAAJAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## txjennah PE

mansamusa said:


> Florida 2nd try, I passed!!!  DHDHSHAIAKAAJAAAHHHHHHH


Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE Not sure if you closed the thread, but since you opened it - can you please reopen? Usually it stays open for a little longer after results get released.


It looks like @leggo PE locked it


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

Seems like TX will be tomorrow. I got my results around 1:20 pm in April on day 1. Probably doing a massive jump to conclusions but that’s my gut feel


----------



## COCivil

mansamusa said:


> Florida 2nd try, I passed!!!  DHDHSHAIAKAAJAAAHHHHHHH


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## txjennah PE

@leggo PE Can we please reopen the spam threads? It's only Day 1 and still so much spam for @morphe83 's results.


----------



## DisPEar

Passed WRE PE Civil in SC! Not a PE for a few more years, is it ok for me to have 'pe' in this username?


----------



## txjennah PE

DisPEar said:


> Passed WRE PE Civil in SC! Not a PE for a few more years, is it ok for me to have 'pe' in this username?


Congratulations!


----------



## mansamusa

COCivil said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thanks!!!


----------



## DisPEar

txjennah PE said:


> Congratulations!


Thank you!!!


----------



## realms17

Is there going to be a new thread - WTTS CBT edition?? Can’t believe this is it


----------



## RBHeadge PE

alright, I need to take a break. I've been multitasking between this and my job all day and I'm started to get burnt out. I might be quiet for about 30 min


----------



## TheSecretAngel

Did I see someone reach out to get info on if Texas has approved yet or not?


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> PA is out. Failed Civ: Structural with a 47. Better than a 38 like last time but I felt 1,000 times better this time.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry in a hole now.


It is good progress. You will get it.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

txjennah PE said:


> @leggo PE Can we please reopen the spam threads? It's only Day 1 and still so much spam for @morphe83 's results.


Yes please reopen!!! I’m heartbroken!!


----------



## jray

Oklahoma Results are out (3:11 pm EST)....Fail....


----------



## morphe83 PE

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> Seems like TX will be tomorrow. I got my results around 1:20 pm in April on day 1. Probably doing a massive jump to conclusions but that’s my gut feel


Checked October 2020 results thread, it was released around 3pm Central time, until then I am still having hope  it is killing me.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

realms17 said:


> Is there going to be a new thread - WTTS CBT edition?? Can’t believe this is it


It's the end of an era. I don't have any plans to another WttS. 

Earlier I asked the board if there was any interest in doing one for the SE exams and the consensus was to not do it.

I guess I should ask if there is any utility in having a standing WttS thread for the CBT exams? I'm not sure the format holds up for a revolving 4-10 day wait the same way as it is for these 40+ day slogs. The style and traditions would have to adjust.


----------



## morphe83 PE

TheSecretAngel said:


> Did I see someone reach out to get info on if Texas has approved yet or not?


I did about 1h30 ago, NCEES said they didn't get the okay yet


----------



## Dothracki PE

txjennah PE said:


> @Dothracki PE Not sure if you closed the thread, but since you opened it - can you please reopen? Usually it stays open for a little longer after results get released.





RBHeadge PE said:


> It looks like @leggo PE locked it


That power remains with the headmaster...


----------



## TheSecretAngel

morphe83 said:


> I did about 1h30 ago, NCEES said they didn't get the okay yet


UFF meanwhile everyone is waiting here like :|


----------



## Katelyn Benoit

Louisiana is out 2:15 pm


----------



## Blake1065

I PASSED PA (CONSTRUCTION)

To those who failed, keep trying, it took me multiple attempts to pass. A coworker gave me a good piece of advise when I got my results that I failed in April. "The only way to really fail is to give up"


----------



## COCivil

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's the end of an era. I don't have any plans to another WttS.
> 
> Earlier I asked the board if there was any interest in doing one for the SE exams and the consensus was to not do it.
> 
> I guess I should ask if there is any utility in having a standing WttS thread for the CBT exams? I'm not sure the format holds up for a revolving 4-10 day wait the same way as it is for these 40+ day slogs. The style and traditions would have to adjust.


We can all just be happy for being able to participate in wonderful WttS threads and thankful for all the stuff you've done.


----------



## Spitfire6532

Spam thread being closed is a travesty, there was more spam to be had.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Blake1065 said:


> I PASSED PA (CONSTRUCTION)
> 
> To those who failed, keep trying, it took me multiple attempts to pass. A coworker gave me a good piece of advise when I got my results that I failed in April. "The only way to really fail is to give up"


Great quote! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, I got to take the dog for a walk. Which means that there will be an avalanche of States releasing over the next 10 mins.


----------



## thedeanofchaos

kgill07 said:


> CA is out passed civil structural


We are too smart.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

I have one more meeting and then I'm heading out, but I just want to say this has been a phenomenal DAY 1. The snacks were great. Who brought the cheese log? Was it you, Marsha?

Anyway, I'll be back tomorrow. Congratulations to those who passed! Chin up and keep going, to those who didn't pass. And keep hope alive to those still waiting.


----------



## txjennah PE

Blake1065 said:


> I PASSED PA (CONSTRUCTION)
> 
> To those who failed, keep trying, it took me multiple attempts to pass. A coworker gave me a good piece of advise when I got my results that I failed in April. "The only way to really fail is to give up"


Congratulations! 

I love that quote!


----------



## morphe83 PE

TheSecretAngel said:


> UFF meanwhile everyone is waiting here like :|


Contacted them again, they said haven't been released yet, I asked how late we can hope for results today, "Kim" said that they close at 5pm EST, which mean until 4pm we can still hope for results coming out. I am not able to work function or even focus on anything


----------



## PerhapsLater

Structural 3rd time fail. Did well in the morning. Maybe 5 or 6 more in the afternoon and I would've made it over the line. I am not looking forward to my coworkers asking me if I passed. I am so disappointed and embarrassed


----------



## TheSecretAngel

morphe83 said:


> Contacted them again, they said haven't been released yet, I asked how late we can hope for results today, "Kim" said that they close at 5pm EST, which mean until 4pm we can still hope for results coming out. I am not able to work function or even focus on anything


You are a real MVP <3 Trust me i can't focus on much either


----------



## tdeckcox

PerhapsLater said:


> Structural 3rd time fail. Did well in the morning. Maybe 5 or 6 more in the afternoon and I would've made it over the line. I am not looking forward to my coworkers asking me if I passed. I am so disappointed and embarrassed


Hey now! No need to be embarrassed. That happens to more of us than anyone really realizes. Be upset, but like @Blake1065 said, you can only really fail if you stop trying. Keep your head up!


----------



## tdeckcox

I'm about to call the Ohio state board just to see what they're doing.


----------



## PEPASS

CA out, PASSEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## MeowMeow PE

PerhapsLater said:


> Structural 3rd time fail. Did well in the morning. Maybe 5 or 6 more in the afternoon and I would've made it over the line. I am not looking forward to my coworkers asking me if I passed. I am so disappointed and embarrassed


You have nothing to be embarrassed about! I know it is extremely disappointing. But SO MANY people fail several times before passing!!! You were so close!! You will get it next time!!!


----------



## Liz06

Blake1065 said:


> I PASSED PA (CONSTRUCTION)
> 
> To those who failed, keep trying, it took me multiple attempts to pass. A coworker gave me a good piece of advise when I got my results that I failed in April. "The only way to really fail is to give up"


LOVE THIS !!!!
Thank you for sharing this


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> I'm about to call the Ohio state board just to see what they're doing.


Good Luck! Texas Board I tried I just got a recording machine  I am getting more updates by using NCEES chat with our friend Kim


----------



## realms17

PerhapsLater said:


> Structural 3rd time fail. Did well in the morning. Maybe 5 or 6 more in the afternoon and I would've made it over the line. I am not looking forward to my coworkers asking me if I passed. I am so disappointed and embarrassed


The great thing about CBT is you can take it anytime you feel ready and you don’t have to tell your boss and coworkers! If it doesn’t go well no one has to know - they only know you pass when you tell them
Also this is nothing to be embarrassed about! But it definitely is an added pressure


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 said:


> Good Luck! Texas Board I tried I just got a recording machine  I am getting more updates by using NCEES chat with our friend Kim


Nothing to do but...F5 F5 F5 F5 F5....


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 said:


> Good Luck! Texas Board I tried I just got a recording machine  I am getting more updates by using NCEES chat with our friend Kim


TBPE was never super helpful the times I tried calling


----------



## txjennah PE

PerhapsLater said:


> Structural 3rd time fail. Did well in the morning. Maybe 5 or 6 more in the afternoon and I would've made it over the line. I am not looking forward to my coworkers asking me if I passed. I am so disappointed and embarrassed


No need to be embarrassed - many of us here, myself included, failed multiple times. That exam is hard af. Some people get it the first try, but a lot don't. You are not alone <3


----------



## txjennah PE

PEPASS said:


> CA out, PASSEDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> Good Luck! Texas Board I tried I just got a recording machine  I am getting more updates by using NCEES chat with our friend Kim


Every time I get someone that isn't Kim I cry a little bit internally.


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> It's the end of an era. I don't have any plans to another WttS.
> 
> Earlier I asked the board if there was any interest in doing one for the SE exams and the consensus was to not do it.
> 
> I guess I should ask if there is any utility in having a standing WttS thread for the CBT exams? I'm not sure the format holds up for a revolving 4-10 day wait the same way as it is for these 40+ day slogs. The style and traditions would have to adjust.


The whole premise of WTTS is that the wait sucks. But with CBT, there is no wait.

I do think, however, there should be a standing thread for each CBT discipline. People can share advice, their diagnostics (but NEVER their test questions!), and have the same kind of colleague interactions we have here.


----------



## tdeckcox

RIP my hopes and dreams.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> View attachment 26142
> 
> RIP my hopes and dreams.


Don't trust that Dallas this morning he told me not before 8 to 10 weeks


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> Don't trust that Dallas this morning he told me not before 8 to 10 weeks


He might be my least favorite right now, but that's not his fault


----------



## meowmeow-what

kim was our girl today


----------



## Katelyn Benoit

PerhapsLater said:


> Structural 3rd time fail. Did well in the morning. Maybe 5 or 6 more in the afternoon and I would've made it over the line. I am not looking forward to my coworkers asking me if I passed. I am so disappointed and embarrassed


im right there with you! only this was my 2nd attempt, not looking forward to relearn how to study with no open material...


----------



## kbp

In case anyone else is waiting for their SE results like I am and all these PE results reignited their anxiety. Here's some info I got from Nancy at NCEES today. Good luck to everyone awaiting their results and congrats to those that already got the good news!


----------



## TheSecretAngel

I just talked to Nancy she was cool


----------



## HBO

RI is out. Passed!! Third time really was the charm. Definitely would not have survived without this group. To any one who didn't pass this time around don't give up! I


----------



## DisPEar

COCivil said:


> We can all just be happy for being able to participate in wonderful WttS threads and thankful for all the stuff you've done.


Yes thank you @RBHeadge PE, you and this community have been our rocks.


----------



## triangleman83

Passed in FL Transpo!


----------



## Katelyn Benoit

Anyone in civil structural use AEI for study resources and fail? I felt better prepared for the depth but it didnt show in my results diagnostic....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> That's the spirit! I endorse it. No way it'll end up like this again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colorado Results
> 
> 
> It seems Colorado will have to wait a few weeks for results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


Stop calling me out like that.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

kbp said:


> In case anyone else is waiting for their SE results like I am and all these PE results reignited their anxiety. Here's some info I got from Nancy at NCEES today. Good luck to everyone awaiting their results and congrats to those that already got the good news!


@vhab49_PE 

December Licensure Exchange is out. https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/6_December-2021-LEx.pdf

Scoring workshop is Dec 1-3.


----------



## morphe83 PE

TheSecretAngel said:


> I just talked to Nancy she was cool


What did she say? any hope for today?


----------



## ABHIJ

Any idea what would be the cutoff for pe civil structural?


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> He might be my least favorite right now, but that's not his fault


@tdeckcox Look I am having high hope for both of us, look all kitty pictures members passed the ones who already got their results so the odds are on our side  @MeowMeow & @meowmeow-what


----------



## CivilJeff

VT exam taker here, no results yet, looks like another fun day following RB Headge and crew tomorrow!


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> @tdeckcox Look I am having high hope for both of us, look all kitty pictures members passed the ones who already got their results so the odds are on our side  @MeowMeow & @meowmeow-what


FUNNY YOU SAY THAT. I thought the same thing when @meowmeow-what posted


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ABHIJ said:


> Any idea what would be the cutoff for pe civil structural?


Eventually someone will create a separate thread to look at the fail scores for the various exams to try to figure out the cut score. And then people will try to add in the magical Texas scores. I'm personally not a fan of trying to figure out the cut score. Pyrrhic victories are nice but in the end though it doesn't really matter. Use the diagnostic to figure out where to shore up your studies, generally improve study habits and then kicks the exams ass the next time. 

FWIW I think I saw someone post a 47/80 fail earlier?


----------



## ABHIJ

RBHeadge PE said:


> Eventually someone will create a separate thread to look at the fail scores for the various exams to try to figure out the cut score. And then people will try to add in the magical Texas scores. I'm personally not a fan of trying to figure out the cut score. Pyrrhic victories are nice but in the end though it doesn't really matter. Use the diagnostic to figure out where to shore up your studies, generally improve study habits and then kicks the exams ass the next time.
> 
> FWIW I think I saw someone post a 47/80 fail earlier?


I passed it. Was just wondering!


----------



## TheSecretAngel

morphe83 said:


> What did she say? any hope for today?


No she said they hadn't heard from texas yet which was like 

D: Y U DO DISSSS


----------



## TheDude239

structurenole15 said:


> PA is out. Failed Civ: Structural with a 47. Better than a 38 like last time but I felt 1,000 times better this time.
> 
> I'm gonna go cry in a hole now.


Sorry to hear that, was rooting for ya. You'll get'er next time!


----------



## TheSecretAngel

TheDude239 said:


> Sorry to hear that, was rooting for ya. You'll get'er next time!


Just saw your location; fellow True Crime Garage listener i see


----------



## DLD PE

49 from FL (PE, structural) is the highest non-passing score I've seen reported.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

ABHIJ said:


> I passed it. Was just wondering!


Congrats again.


----------



## morphe83 PE

TheSecretAngel said:


> No she said they hadn't heard from texas yet which was like
> 
> D: Y U DO DISSSS


I guess not today, what is the maximum dose of Nyquil?


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> I guess not today, what is the maximum dose of Nyquil?


How much melatonin is too much melatonin?


----------



## TheDude239

TheSecretAngel said:


> Just saw your location; fellow True Crime Garage listener i see


Nah, It's a wrestling thing. Kane and Ultimate Warrior hail from Parts Unkown... adds mystique and is just a funny place to be from haha


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> How much melatonin is too much melatonin?


Melatonin has no effect on me  I either go for with Advil PM or Nyquil, the issue with Nyquil every time I take it I wake up depressed lol


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @vhab49_PE
> 
> December Licensure Exchange is out. https://ncees.org/wp-content/uploads/6_December-2021-LEx.pdf
> 
> Scoring workshop is Dec 1-3.


Thanks. So results probably by Tuesday. Unless they really make us wait another week.


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> Melatonin has no effect on me  I either go for with Advil PM or Nyquil, the issue with Nyquil every time I take it I wake up depressed lol


To be fair I feel like I'm waking up depressed tomorrow no matter what lol.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> To be fair I feel like I'm waking up depressed tomorrow no matter what lol.


That's true! good point!


----------



## steel

Katelyn Benoit said:


> im right there with you! only this was my 2nd attempt, not looking forward to relearn how to study with no open material...


They do give you the codes as searchable PDF’s. And if my coworker is right (I need to confirm this) they’ll give you the exact section you need for the specific problem.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> How much melatonin is too much melatonin?


>10 mg


----------



## morphe83 PE

Texas you still have 23 minutes to release those results, if not I am moving to California


----------



## engineer sa

morphe83 said:


> Texas you still have 23 minutes to release those results, if not I am moving to California


Don’t do that to yourself


----------



## txjennah PE

If the spam thread were open, I would spam for TX


----------



## pbrme

txjennah PE said:


> If the spam thread were open, I would spam for TX


----------



## leggo PE

Spam is spam and can only be spam when the spam season is happening. It was a glorious spam season this session, but it can’t last forever!


----------



## txjennah PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam is spam and can only be spam when the spam season is happening. It was a glorious spam season this session, but it can’t last forever!


But it's the last spam of the P&P cycle and the end of an era! And it always stays open at least 1-2 days after the first release. 

Pretty please?


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

Welp, my mental health says go f yourself texas


----------



## pbrme

leggo PE said:


> Spam is spam and can only be spam when the spam season is happening. It was a glorious spam season this session, but it can’t last forever!


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## morphe83 PE

Gocubsgo2123 said:


> Welp, my mental health says go f yourself texas


I am googling all Texas board members addresses, thinking to go play TUBA for them tonight since I am not gonna sleep anyways.


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

this one is for @pbrme


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE




----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## MeowMeow PE

i'm just a girl, standing in front of @leggo PE , asking her to let us spam


----------



## txjennah PE




----------



## Katelyn Benoit

structurenole15 said:


> They do give you the codes as searchable PDF’s. And if my coworker is right (I need to confirm this) they’ll give you the exact section you need for the specific problem.


yes please confirm


----------



## tdeckcox




----------



## tdeckcox




----------



## tdeckcox




----------



## tdeckcox




----------



## tdeckcox




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, I think that's it for today.

I will be offsite tomorrow and will post and like when I can. @DuranDuran PE will update the map as needed.

It looks like we're still waiting on

New Hampshire
Vermont
Rhode Island
Connecticut
New Jersey
Delaware
DC
Georgia
Ohio
Kentucky
Tennessee
Illinois
Mississippi
Minnesota
North Dakota
South Dakota
Texas
Arizona
Hawaii
Alaska
I suspect that DE, ND and maybe AZ have released and we don't know it yet.

Tomorrow we'll probably get results early from MS and TX. Then we'll see results trickle in the rest of the day from DC, OH, KY, TN, MN, SD, and AK.

The New England states will probably release either tomorrow or Friday.

I don't even want to guess how long it may take for NJ, GA, IL, and HI. Probably next week.

Sorry.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

folks, please lets not turn this into a spam thread.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

We need the spam thread back!!! We will not give up! We will persist!


----------



## Spitfire6532

Spam or no spam, I'm having a beer in the office with my co-workers, so I would say today is a good day.


----------



## mansamusa

Pls open spam @mods


----------



## morphe83 PE

Spitfire6532 said:


> Spam or no spam, I'm having a beer in the office with my co-workers, so I would say today is a good day.


So happy for you! what a nice birthday, it is my nephew's birthday too just awesome people born today!


----------



## Spitfire6532

morphe83 said:


> So happy for you! what a nice birthday, it is my nephew's birthday too just awesome people born today!


You are too kind morphe! Tomorrow you will get your pass results and you can join the celebration


----------



## rodr

RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, I think that's it for today.
> 
> I will be offsite tomorrow and will post and like when I can. @DuranDuran PE will update the map as needed.
> 
> It looks like we're still waiting on
> 
> New Hampshire
> Vermont
> Rhode Isalnd
> Conneticuit
> New Jersey
> Delaware
> DC
> Georgia
> Ohio
> Kentucky
> Tennessee
> Illinois
> Mississippi
> Minnesota
> North Dakota
> South Dakota
> Texas
> Arizona
> Hawaii
> Alaska
> I suspect that DE, ND and maybe AZ has released and we don't know it yet.
> 
> Tomorrow we'll probably get results early from MS and TX. Then we'll see results trickle in the rest of the day from DC, OH, KY, TN, MN, SD, and AK.
> 
> The New England states will probably release either tomorrow or Friday.
> 
> I don't even want to guess how long it may take for GA, IL, and HI. Probably next week.
> 
> Sorry.


AK released this morning


----------



## PEPASS

When I see someone posting that CA is out. Left my office to the car, and check the result on my phone and guess what, I passed!!!, cried a lot and happy a lot. call family and share the message. Anyone who did not pass, just try it till you pass. DO NOT GIVE UP.


----------



## Pra4surf1

HBO said:


> RI is out. Passed!! Third time really was the charm. Definitely would not have survived without this group. To any one who didn't pass this time around don't give up! I


Failed second go at it and worked practice problems until I couldn’t write anymore. Over 1200 problems. So what does it take to pass this damn thing. What did you do 3rd time? Congrats btw many of us are jealous!


----------



## MizzKid92

Well, I finally found the gumption to check my score and I PASSED!!!! PE Civil Transportation!

This was my second try, and I felt no better about this attempt than I did my first when I got 44/80. I really didn't enjoy reading all the posts of folks who passed 6 months ago, but let this post be one that proves you can do it! Try try again!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

leggo PE said:


> Spam is spam and can only be spam when the spam season is happening. It was a glorious spam season this session, but it can’t last forever!


And no SE results yet.....


----------



## RBHeadge PE

HBO said:


> RI is out. Passed!!


Congrats!


----------



## Pra4surf1

DuranDuran PE said:


> 49 from FL (PE, structural) is the highest non-passing score I've seen reported.


I only got 44 correct damn it.


----------



## Pra4surf1

txjennah PE said:


> No need to be embarrassed - many of us here, myself included, failed multiple times. That exam is hard af. Some people get it the first try, but a lot don't. You are not alone <3


I feel your pain. Failed also felt good about it but sometimes no news is better than bad news. This afternoon was extremely depressing and hard to hide from friends and family.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Anyone have a suggestion on how long to wait before taking the CBT civil after my second fail today?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

vhab49_PE said:


> And no SE results yet.....


There's an interesting pattern to the SE release dates wrt scoring session for Oct 2014-2018









October 2019 Post Exam Wait Period - Welcome to the Suck


It was...a bad day.




engineerboards.com





The SE would come out two Monday's after the scoring workshop in even numbered years, and the following Friday on odd numbered years. It broke the pattern on 2019 by releasing on Dec 12, 2019 - two Monday's afterwards. 

We can toss out the Oct 2020 datapoint due to Covid stuff. 

If the old patterns remain then perhaps a SE release on either Dec 10 or 13 this year.


----------



## MizzKid92

Pra4surf1 said:


> I only got 44 correct damn it.


I got 44 my first attempt and did not pass. With the CBT coming in 2022 I wouldn't change a thing, just keep at it!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on how long to wait before taking the CBT civil after my second fail today?


Depends on a lot of factors.

When are they offering the first CE CBT exam? January or April?

If it's April, and you think you're close then you should register for the first possible exam. Take a short break for the holidays, start studying hard with the supplied PDF reference in early January and kicks its ass the day it comes out in April.

If it's January then you may want to wait a few months. Unless you've been studying hard with the PDF reference since early-November *and* your recent score feels like a near-pass then you may not be ready for the exam come early January.

Regardless, future examinees should be very familiar and comfortable with the PDF reference(s) before they go into the CBT exam. 

I know I personally wouldn't be ready to make the sudden shift from books to PDFs. Even for work I still use my old worn and trusted books to look things up, despite that it may be faster to use google or an electronic source.


----------



## Pra4surf1

Thanks very insightful!


----------



## Pra4surf1

RBHeadge PE said:


> Depends on a lot of factors.
> 
> When are they offering the first CE CBT exam? January or April?
> 
> If it's April, and you think you're close then you should register for the first possible exam. Take a short break for the holidays, start studying hard with the supplied PDF reference in early January and kicks its ass the day it comes out in April.
> 
> If it's January then you may want to wait a few months. Unless you've been studying hard with the PDF reference since early-November *and* your recent score feels like a near-pass then you may not be ready for the exam come early January.
> 
> Regardless, future examinees should be very familiar and comfortable with the PDF reference(s) before they go into the CBT exam.
> 
> I know I personally wouldn't be ready to make the sudden shift from books to PDFs. Even for work I still use my old worn and trusted books to look things up, despite that it may be faster to use google or an electronic source.


Thanks very insightful!


----------



## morphe83 PE

@MeowMeow & @txjennah PE they closed the spam thread what am I supposed to do tonight while waiting for tomorrow?

me


----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> @MeowMeow & @txjennah PE they closed the spam thread what am I supposed to do tonight while waiting for tomorrow?
> View attachment 26159
> me


Come hang out with me?


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> Come hang out with me?


We should create a new thread with this title: Ohio & Texas booooooo booooooo


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 said:


> @MeowMeow & @txjennah PE they closed the spam thread what am I supposed to do tonight while waiting for tomorrow?
> View attachment 26159
> me


I had to wait overnight on my passing attempt, and I'll be honest, I don't remember how I spent it! I do remember doing yoga when I woke up the next morning to ~~center me~


----------



## RBHeadge PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> The last few sessions they started informing the chat people that they released (or were in process of) the results. Not a great sign for it happening today.





RBHeadge PE said:


> Alright, assuming this isn't a false alarm things are about to get hectic. Give me a few minutes to get everything together


First one was a 10:43, second one at 10:53.
What a difference 10 minutes makes!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morphe83 said:


> We should create a new thread with this title: Ohio & Texas booooooo booooooo


Or separate threads for each.

FWIW, I think Texas is going to release pretty early tomorrow morning.


----------



## morphe83 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Or separate threads for each.
> 
> FWIW, I think Texas is going to release pretty early tomorrow morning.


Thank you I can't wait for this to be over hoping the outcome will be positive


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26067
> 
> HOLY FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK GUYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


How fitting is it that the most active person on the forum (or during any wait) was also the first person in the nation to get their results.

Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## txjennah PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> How fitting is it that the most active person on the forum (or during any wait) was also the first person in the nation to get their results.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not.


If we had any more P&P exams, then this spam cycle would be the absolute proof we needed that spamming worked!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on how long to wait before taking the CBT civil after my second fail today?


As someone who studied for the pen and paper electrical exam only to have to switch gears to the CBT exam, it's not the same preparation.

Your previous practice was probably based on solving problems quickly using whatever references you had. On the CBT exam, all you have is the reference sheet PDF they give you on screen and your calculator. It is a different exam where the time constraint is not always a factor for the average test taker. With the PDF, you can search terms and quickly find a formula or definition just by using the search function.

Theoretically the exam is going to cover the same topics but not to the extent that would be previously. The CBT exam is intended to be answered mostly by what is given to you on the reference sheet and cardinal knowledge of the basic principles of your discipline (which may or may not be on the reference sheet already). You should take a look at the exam specifications and see if there are any areas not really on the reference sheet that might still be on the exam. For instance, protective devices are on the electrical power exam but hardly mentioned in the reference sheet.

Long answer short, I would recommend you take at least two months or more to refresh yourself on the material and get familiar with every page of the reference sheet. As well as any codebook PDFs that might be on your exam. And you will probably need to do some practice runs using just the references they will give you on the exam and your calculator.


----------



## CivilPE2022

California results are out


----------



## MeowMeow PE

I’m really bad with words and making anything sound remotely eloquent…but I’ll do my best…
I raise a glass to everyone…Those who have their results and those who don’t. To everyone who passed, and especially to everyone who failed. Every single one of you are all rockstars who kick serious ass and are so amazing!!! 
Here’s to the end of the long wait WTTS era. Having the support of this community of wonderful people has truly brought me joy. Mostly, here’s to @RBHeadge PE for doing an INCREDIBLE job bringing us all together exam after exam and guiding and informing us and putting in soooo much work it’s insane! You are a true hero!! We appreciate you more than you know!! 
Finally, here’s to all the spammers. Even though we didn’t break the spam record, we did a heckin’ fantastic job this spam season!! I had a blast spamming with all of you!!! 
I plan to stick around and win EB Mafia, chat with the ladies, and try to help support future test takers. I only hope I can help people as much as all of you have helped me. 
Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26160
> 
> 
> I’m really bad with words and making anything sound remotely eloquent…but I’ll do my best…
> I raise a glass to everyone…Those who have their results and those who don’t. To everyone who passed, and especially to everyone who failed. Every single one of you are all rockstars who kick serious ass and are so amazing!!!
> Here’s to the end of the long wait WTTS era. Having the support of this community of wonderful people has truly brought me joy. Mostly, here’s to @RBHeadge PE for doing an INCREDIBLE job bringing us all together exam after exam and guiding and informing us and putting in soooo much work it’s insane! You are a true hero!! We appreciate you more than you know!!
> Finally, here’s to all the spammers. Even though we didn’t break the spam record, we did a heckin’ fantastic job this spam season!! I had a blast spamming with all of you!!!
> I plan to stick around and win EB Mafia, chat with the ladies, and try to help support future test takers. I only hope I can help people as much as all of you have helped me.
> Thank you everyone!!!


Fine words, very eloquently put!

Also, how in the world did I not connect that you were in our little google chat study group? Lmao!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

structurenole15 said:


> Fine words, very eloquently put!
> 
> Also, how in the world did I not connect that you were in our little google chat study group? Lmao!


Hahahaha Heidi put the group together so it’s understandable you didn’t realize it! I only knew it was you in the group chat because your avatar you used to have on here matched your profile pic in the chat!!


----------



## Be-n

vhab49_PE said:


> And no SE results yet.....


What’s your prediction? One more week for se results, similarly to April 2021 cycle?


----------



## Be-n

Be-n said:


> What’s your prediction? One more week for se results, similarly to April 2021 cycle?


From NCEES news:
December 1–3: PE Structural Scoring Workshop Virtual

Sounds like we will definitely get SE results in the next week, but I really hope to get it on Friday!!!


----------



## Be-n

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26160
> 
> 
> I’m really bad with words and making anything sound remotely eloquent…but I’ll do my best…
> I raise a glass to everyone…Those who have their results and those who don’t. To everyone who passed, and especially to everyone who failed. Every single one of you are all rockstars who kick serious ass and are so amazing!!!
> Here’s to the end of the long wait WTTS era. Having the support of this community of wonderful people has truly brought me joy. Mostly, here’s to @RBHeadge PE for doing an INCREDIBLE job bringing us all together exam after exam and guiding and informing us and putting in soooo much work it’s insane! You are a true hero!! We appreciate you more than you know!!
> Finally, here’s to all the spammers. Even though we didn’t break the spam record, we did a heckin’ fantastic job this spam season!! I had a blast spamming with all of you!!!
> I plan to stick around and win EB Mafia, chat with the ladies, and try to help support future test takers. I only hope I can help people as much as all of you have helped me.
> Thank you everyone!!!


Congratulations! 
Looks like that glass helped you to find very fine words


----------



## johnengely

Texas…. Are you going to make me jump or cry today?


----------



## morphe83 PE

johnengely said:


> Texas…. Are you going to make me jump or cry today?


I hope Texas will make us jump, one thing for sure Texas didn't let us sleep well


----------



## tdeckcox

I've been awake since 3. Gonna be a long day


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> I've been awake since 3. Gonna be a long day


I kept sleeping little bit and waking up all night checking if it is morning  I am done going to get my coffee. I hope this wait will be over soon for us and with good news


----------



## Liz06

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26160
> 
> 
> I’m really bad with words and making anything sound remotely eloquent…but I’ll do my best…
> I raise a glass to everyone…Those who have their results and those who don’t. To everyone who passed, and especially to everyone who failed. Every single one of you are all rockstars who kick serious ass and are so amazing!!!
> Here’s to the end of the long wait WTTS era. Having the support of this community of wonderful people has truly brought me joy. Mostly, here’s to @RBHeadge PE for doing an INCREDIBLE job bringing us all together exam after exam and guiding and informing us and putting in soooo much work it’s insane! You are a true hero!! We appreciate you more than you know!!
> Finally, here’s to all the spammers. Even though we didn’t break the spam record, we did a heckin’ fantastic job this spam season!! I had a blast spamming with all of you!!!
> I plan to stick around and win EB Mafia, chat with the ladies, and try to help support future test takers. I only hope I can help people as much as all of you have helped me.
> Thank you everyone!!!


Aweeeeeee
Super congrats


----------



## morphe83 PE

texas out


----------



## morphe83 PE




----------



## tdeckcox

morphe83 said:


> View attachment 26162


CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am taking this as further proof that I will get good news being a part of the cat crew.


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I am taking this as further proof that I will get good news being a part of the cat crew.


Indeed Kitty power I will keep praying for you


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morphe83 said:


> View attachment 26162


Congrats!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

morphe83 said:


> texas out


I knew it was going to come out early this morning. But I didn't think it would happen 'before I got out of bed' early.


----------



## steel

I've had time to do some thinking. 

And you know what? It doesn't matter if you failed. Because if it was easy, everybody would pass it on their first try! I've met so many of you here that have taken this thing multiple times, 2, 3, 4, whatever. But everyone that I see that took it three times has "PE" at the end of their username. You know what that tells me? IT'S POSSIBLE! 

So don't give up! Me? I'm gonna take a few days to sulk, cry, whatever I need to do, and then in a couple weeks, I'm putting together a plan of attach and KILLING THIS THING in the spring!

WE GOT THIS!!!!!


----------



## tdeckcox

MeowMeow said:


> View attachment 26160
> 
> 
> I’m really bad with words and making anything sound remotely eloquent…but I’ll do my best…
> I raise a glass to everyone…Those who have their results and those who don’t. To everyone who passed, and especially to everyone who failed. Every single one of you are all rockstars who kick serious ass and are so amazing!!!
> Here’s to the end of the long wait WTTS era. Having the support of this community of wonderful people has truly brought me joy. Mostly, here’s to @RBHeadge PE for doing an INCREDIBLE job bringing us all together exam after exam and guiding and informing us and putting in soooo much work it’s insane! You are a true hero!! We appreciate you more than you know!!
> Finally, here’s to all the spammers. Even though we didn’t break the spam record, we did a heckin’ fantastic job this spam season!! I had a blast spamming with all of you!!!
> I plan to stick around and win EB Mafia, chat with the ladies, and try to help support future test takers. I only hope I can help people as much as all of you have helped me.
> Thank you everyone!!!


I didn't realize how many women were actually in this group. This is so, SO refreshing to see!!


----------



## tdeckcox

Happy to see you're in the right mindset, @structurenole15  Thinking of you the next few days.


----------



## morphe83 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> I knew it was going to come out early this morning. But I didn't think it would happen 'before I got out of bed' early.


I think they got tired of me refreshing my page all night  Thank you for your support during this misery not sure How I would have dealt with this wait period without this thread. That was my first try I still can't believe it!


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

structurenole15 said:


> I've had time to do some thinking.
> 
> And you know what? It doesn't matter if you failed. Because if it was easy, everybody would pass it on their first try! I've met so many of you here that have taken this thing multiple times, 2, 3, 4, whatever. But everyone that I see that took it three times has "PE" at the end of their username. You know what that tells me? IT'S POSSIBLE!
> 
> So don't give up! Me? I'm gonna take a few days to sulk, cry, whatever I need to do, and then in a couple weeks, I'm putting together a plan of attach and KILLING THIS THING in the spring!
> 
> WE GOT THIS!!!!!


We do!!! This test does not define you.


----------



## Liz06

structurenole15 said:


> I've had time to do some thinking.
> 
> And you know what? It doesn't matter if you failed. Because if it was easy, everybody would pass it on their first try! I've met so many of you here that have taken this thing multiple times, 2, 3, 4, whatever. But everyone that I see that took it three times has "PE" at the end of their username. You know what that tells me? IT'S POSSIBLE!
> 
> So don't give up! Me? I'm gonna take a few days to sulk, cry, whatever I need to do, and then in a couple weeks, I'm putting together a plan of attach and KILLING THIS THING in the spring!
> 
> WE GOT THIS!!!!!


Love your attitude!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pra4surf1

structurenole15 said:


> I've had time to do some thinking.
> 
> And you know what? It doesn't matter if you failed. Because if it was easy, everybody would pass it on their first try! I've met so many of you here that have taken this thing multiple times, 2, 3, 4, whatever. But everyone that I see that took it three times has "PE" at the end of their username. You know what that tells me? IT'S POSSIBLE!
> 
> So don't give up! Me? I'm gonna take a few days to sulk, cry, whatever I need to do, and then in a couple weeks, I'm putting together a plan of attach and KILLING THIS THING in the spring!
> 
> WE GOT THIS!!!!!


I have an idea. I was thinking of starting a new thread for repeat takers like us so we can share ideas and strategies to get through this damn thing. Maybe call it “repeat takers strategy”. And maybe someone who has passed after multiple attempts can also provide some good strategy. Any thoughts?


----------



## tdeckcox

Pra4surf1 said:


> I have an idea. I was thinking of starting a new thread for repeat takers like us so we can share ideas and strategies to get through this damn thing. Maybe call it “repeat takers strategy”. And maybe someone who has passed after multiple attempts can also provide some good strategy. Any thoughts?


I have not gotten results yet, but I do very much like this idea. Especially with the switch to CBT.


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> I've had time to do some thinking.
> 
> And you know what? It doesn't matter if you failed. Because if it was easy, everybody would pass it on their first try! I've met so many of you here that have taken this thing multiple times, 2, 3, 4, whatever. But everyone that I see that took it three times has "PE" at the end of their username. You know what that tells me? IT'S POSSIBLE!
> 
> So don't give up! Me? I'm gonna take a few days to sulk, cry, whatever I need to do, and then in a couple weeks, I'm putting together a plan of attach and KILLING THIS THING in the spring!
> 
> WE GOT THIS!!!!!


To some extent the PE exam is meant to be difficult to make sure you are actually knowlegable in your field as there is a big risk/safety factor in being able to stamp drawings. While the pass rates of the PE exams are higher than CPA, Bar, etc. it is essentially the same caliber of exam. That is definitely the right way to approach this.


----------



## Dothracki PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> I have an idea. I was thinking of starting a new thread for repeat takers like us so we can share ideas and strategies to get through this damn thing. Maybe call it “repeat takers strategy”. And maybe someone who has passed after multiple attempts can also provide some good strategy. Any thoughts?


Great idea. I think anyone who is a member can start a new thread. I am glad to see such comraderie continuing to come from this forum. I definitely found it very helpful when I took the exam last year.


----------



## steel

Pra4surf1 said:


> I have an idea. I was thinking of starting a new thread for repeat takers like us so we can share ideas and strategies to get through this damn thing. Maybe call it “repeat takers strategy”. And maybe someone who has passed after multiple attempts can also provide some good strategy. Any thoughts?


This would be fantastic. 
Welcome to the *New *Suck: Repeat Exam Takers


----------



## steel

Found a new thread that I think could serve as the new WTTS for PE Civil takers!









PE Civil CBT 2022


Will PE Civil CBT become more difficult as compared to paper pencil exam which was conducted for last time in October 2021? Any thoughts?




engineerboards.com


----------



## DLD PE

Pra4surf1 said:


> I have an idea. I was thinking of starting a new thread for repeat takers like us so we can share ideas and strategies to get through this damn thing. Maybe call it “repeat takers strategy”. And maybe someone who has passed after multiple attempts can also provide some good strategy. Any thoughts?


I took the electrical power, but I took the P/P portion twice, and the CBT three times before passing, so even though I didn't take the civil, I may have some insight on transitioning from the P/P to the CBT so feel free to invite me.


----------



## DLD PE

Vermont and Texas have released.


----------



## johnengely

Passed ! First time


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright everyone, I need to go to an offsite meeting all day today. I'll check in occasionally, but I won't be able to respond quickly or thoroughly today. Best of luck and congratulations.


----------



## Katelyn Benoit

Pra4surf1 said:


> I have an idea. I was thinking of starting a new thread for repeat takers like us so we can share ideas and strategies to get through this damn thing. Maybe call it “repeat takers strategy”. And maybe someone who has passed after multiple attempts can also provide some good strategy. Any thoughts?


count me in!


----------



## steel

Katelyn Benoit said:


> count me in!











PE Civil CBT 2022


Will PE Civil CBT become more difficult as compared to paper pencil exam which was conducted for last time in October 2021? Any thoughts?




engineerboards.com


----------



## Pra4surf1

DuranDuran PE said:


> I took the electrical power, but I took the P/P portion twice, and the CBT three times before passing, so even though I didn't take the civil, I may have some insight on transitioning from the P/P to the CBT so feel free to invite me.


That’s awesome thanks for the offer to help! I have been out of school 21 years and started studying a year ago for the first time since graduating so I’m way behind and lacking on test taking strategy. I’m convinced there’s a formula on how to prepare for this exam and someone like yourself who passed after multiple attempts could possibly help us who are struggling and how to avoid study strategies that won’t work.


----------



## steel

Out of curiosity, @DuranDuran PE what were the time gaps between your attempts, specifically the CBT attempts? Did you find it wise to jump into your next attempt quickly if you were close to passing?


----------



## Nang

Passssssss yayyyyyy


----------



## Liz06

Nang said:


> Passssssss yayyyyyy


Congratssss !!!! which state and which depth?


----------



## DLD PE

structurenole15 said:


> Out of curiosity, @DuranDuran PE what were the time gaps between your attempts, specifically the CBT attempts? Did you find it wise to jump into your next attempt quickly if you were close to passing?


1st attempt: Oct '18
2nd attempt: Oct '19 (don't recommend, but for personal reasons I skipped April)
3rd attempt: Dec 1st '20 (I studied a LOT for the two P/P scheduled and then cancelled for April and October 2020, respectively). The CBT was a different format and I didn't quite know what to expect, but I figured take it on the first available date so I could re-take as soon as I could if I failed.
4th attempt: March 27, '21 (I wanted some time to re-take a class and focus on things I was still weak on.)
5th attempt: June 10, '21 (I knew exactly what to study for and how. I focused on shorter, drill-type problems since the concepts were all still fresh in my mind. I made sure to close any gaps and used the concept "Don't practice until you get it right, practice until you can't get it wrong.")


----------



## keviv

49 and failed 3rd time - PE Structural - Florida. Heart Broken, SAD
any higher scores than this for structural and failed ? please let me know anyone


----------



## Gocubsgo2123

Passed Texas WRE on my second try!


----------



## Liz06

keviv said:


> 49 and failed 3rd time - PE Structural - Florida. Heart Broken, SAD
> any higher scores than this for structural and failed ? please let me know anyone


SO so sorry
Keep trying!!!! Do Not give up!


----------



## Pra4surf1

Ok set up new thread for those of us that are repeat takers. Thanks to anyone interested in teaming up or sharing ideas!


Thread 'Repeat Takers Strategies - Civil PE CBT'
Repeat Takers Strategies - Civil PE CBT


----------



## Be-n

tdeckcox said:


> I didn't realize how many women were actually in this group. This is so, SO refreshing to see!!


I’ve noticed a lot of cats  in users’ icons, that must be a female user, I thought  
I’m all for a diversity, but the skill set should be put first.

It is interesting that historically in my home country (where I was lucky to get 3 years of experience with engineers who had 40+ years of experience) female engineers take about 80% of office space. My first boss was a very nice lady that treated me like a son. I am so thankful to have her. 

Most men there would make a shift to a construction early in their carrier as it is paid more.


----------



## steel

Be-n said:


> I’ve noticed a lot of cats  in users’ icons, that must be a female user, I thought
> I’m all for a diversity, but the skill set should be put first.


Dude, not a good way to put this.


----------



## tdeckcox

Be-n said:


> I’ve noticed a lot of cats  in users’ icons, that must be a female user, I thought
> I’m all for a diversity, but the skill set should be put first.


My skill set includes:
- Crushing the patriarchy
- Being a great cat mom to the rescue we saved from a hoarding situation
- Being a damn fine engineer


----------



## MeowMeow PE

tdeckcox said:


> My skill set includes:
> - Crushing the patriarchy
> - Being a great cat mom to the rescue we saved from a hoarding situation
> - Being a damn fine engineer


OMFG I LOVE THIS RESPONSE SO MUCH. I'M SCREAMING OVER HERE!


----------



## engineer sa

Failed again (2nd time) WRE…don’t know if I should change my PM depth. I work in commercial land development but don’t deal too much with water other than hydrology. Thinking of switching to transportation but idk…being at work sucks.


----------



## tdeckcox

engineer sa said:


> Failed again (2nd time) WRE…don’t know if I should change my PM depth. I work in commercial land development but don’t deal too much with water other than hydrology. Thinking of switching to transportation but idk…being at work sucks.


Hi friend. I took structural depth for the first time this October and don't have results. My plan for the red box is to try structural in the CBT format at least two times before visiting the idea of switching depth. Not sure if that helps, but that's my approach.


----------



## Hamilton

Have there been any threads created for trying to determine the cut score? I passed, but I have some friends that didn't that are wanting to know how close they were to determine how to proceed for the CBT testing. Highest failing score I've seen so far is 49/80.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

engineer sa said:


> Failed again (2nd time) WRE…don’t know if I should change my PM depth. I work in commercial land development but don’t deal too much with water other than hydrology. Thinking of switching to transportation but idk…being at work sucks.


I'm so sorry  If your score was somewhat close to passing, I say stick with WRE! Actually, even if you weren't that close to passing I'd still recommend that! I got 40 on my 2nd attempt (I did even worse on my 2nd than my 1st!!), and then passed the 3rd time!! (I should note I took Civil Structural exam). So, you can totally do it! But I know there are people who have changed exams and crushed it.


----------



## tdeckcox

Hamilton said:


> Have there been any threads created for trying to determine the cut score? I passed, but I have some friends that didn't that are wanting to know how close they were to determine how to proceed for the CBT testing. Highest failing score I've seen so far is 49/80.


I haven't seen anything here, but reddit has one going I believe. r/PE_Exam


----------



## DLD PE

My sister is a Civil PE, runs half-marathons and has a cat. She's mentoring a new hire in TN who is waiting for her results. Neither my sister nor co-worker knew this site existed. They would love all this convo!


----------



## Be-n

structurenole15 said:


> Dude, not a good way to put this.


Yeah, sometimes I’m struggling with my word choices. I just blame it on my poor ESL skills


----------



## steel

Hamilton said:


> Have there been any threads created for trying to determine the cut score? I passed, but I have some friends that didn't that are wanting to know how close they were to determine how to proceed for the CBT testing. Highest failing score I've seen so far is 49/80.


If I don't see higher than a 49, I'm gonna be even more pissed. That means I was 3 questions away!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Hamilton said:


> Have there been any threads created for trying to determine the cut score?


Not yet. But thanks for volunteering to start one.


----------



## steel

Be-n said:


> Yeah, sometimes I’m struggling with my word choices. I just blame it on my poor ESL skills


See, sexism doesn't have a native language. Being respectful to women has absolutely nothing to do with where one is from or what language they speak. But this is getting into a topic for another corner of the internet.

#BeBetter


----------



## Hamilton

structurenole15 said:


> If I don't see higher than a 49, I'm gonna be even more pissed. That means I was 3 questions away!


One person on the Reddit thread posted a 53/80 failing for structural. Not sure if it is better or worse to be close to the passing score??


----------



## steel

Hamilton said:


> One person on the Reddit thread posted a 53/80 failing for structural. Not sure if it is better or worse to be close to the passing score??


Better, always better. It means you're that much closer and you can go into the next exam with more confidence. 

After my first attempt (38/80), I knew that I had to get better. After this attempt (47/80), I know that the problem is a little bit of technical deficiency, but could also be some test taking strategies and simple calc mistakes.


----------



## SirKellen

Does anyone feel like every time you hit F5 on the NCEES site its like hitting that last box in Minesweeper that's 50/50 that you've invested months into? I pull the site back up and just take a breath, hold it, and then hit F5 only for pending results to show. I'm not sure how much longer I can take of this.. Get it together Minnesota!


----------



## DLD PE

SirKellen said:


> Does anyone feel like every time you hit F5 on the NCEES site its like hitting that last box in Minesweeper that's 50/50 that you've invested months into? I pull the site back up and just take a breath, hold it, and then hit F5 only for pending results to show. I'm not sure how much longer I can take of this.. Get it together Minnesota!


If there's a Minesweeper map that takes "months" to play, please send me the link.


----------



## Be-n

Be-n said:


> Yeah, sometimes I’m struggling with my word choices. I just blame it on my poor ESL skills


But, honestly, even after a decade in this country I can’t get used to all the talks about minorities, etc… 
Just be a good human and a fine professional and it will lead to a success no matter what. 
I just wanted to make a point that in some countries civil engineering office jobs are mostly occupied by female engineers. I apologize if I made it sound unethical.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Minnesota usually releases after lunch on day 2. They've got internal stuff they have to do before they allow NCEES to release.


----------



## keviv

Hamilton said:


> One person on the Reddit thread posted a 53/80 failing for structural. Not sure if it is better or worse to be close to the passing score??


Can you please post the Reddit link for me, I want to PE Civil-Structural failure scores please ?
anyone more than 49 ? My diagnostic report this time looks complete opposite from the first time I took. I wish NCEES can take best scores of each section in my multiple attempts


----------



## Be-n

Hamilton said:


> One person on the Reddit thread posted a 53/80 failing for structural. Not sure if it is better or worse to be close to the passing score??


If a person is from TX, can a failing score be skewed by their board. I remember they have something different about publishing their results.


----------



## tdeckcox

If there are any OH friends lurking. Got an update from the assistant executive director. I feel better knowing they're at least looking at them. Starting to feel like OH is going to be the problem child.


----------



## rlshookii




----------



## Hamilton

keviv said:


> Can you please post the Reddit link for me, I want to PE Civil-Structural failure scores please ?
> anyone more than 49 ? My diagnostic report this time looks complete opposite from the first time I took. I wish NCEES can take best scores of each section in my multiple attempts












Oct 21 PE Civil Failing Scores


For those who unfortunately didn’t pass, chin up because not everybody has what it takes to get an engineering degree, work as an engineer, or even get up the nerve to register for the exam. Not everyone (including myself) passes on their first attempt. Please post your non-passing scores below...




engineerboards.com


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Happy DAY 2 to you all


----------



## Spitfire6532

morphe83 said:


> View attachment 26162


So proud of you morphe!!! Welcome to the celebration!!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

morphe83 said:


> View attachment 26162


CONGRATULATIONSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 93-z28

Looks like the past few exams, IL has released results around noon on Day 2. Really holding out hope that's the case and I find out in a few hours, idk if I can hold onto my sanity much longer.


----------



## 93-z28

UPDATE:

IL Results will be out later today, per CTS:


----------



## txjennah PE

Be-n said:


> But, honestly, even after a decade in this country I can’t get used to all the talks about minorities, etc…
> Just be a good human and a fine professional and it will lead to a success no matter what.
> I just wanted to make a point that in some countries civil engineering office jobs are mostly occupied by female engineers. I apologize if I made it sound unethical.


While in a vacuum, "being a good human will lead to success no matter what" should work, it doesn't, because there are still oppressive, inequitable systems that exist in this country. That's why we have these conversations.


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

DuranDuran PE said:


> 1st attempt: Oct '18
> 2nd attempt: Oct '19 (don't recommend, but for personal reasons I skipped April)
> 3rd attempt: Dec 1st '20 (I studied a LOT for the two P/P scheduled and then cancelled for April and October 2020, respectively). The CBT was a different format and I didn't quite know what to expect, but I figured take it on the first available date so I could re-take as soon as I could if I failed.
> 4th attempt: March 27, '21 (I wanted some time to re-take a class and focus on things I was still weak on.)
> 5th attempt: June 10, '21 (I knew exactly what to study for and how. I focused on shorter, drill-type problems since the concepts were all still fresh in my mind. I made sure to close any gaps and used the concept *"Don't practice until you get it right, practice until you can't get it wrong.")*


Need to get this printed on a t-shirt. This is amazing. It perfectly captures the answer to "how do you pass this thing?"


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 26200


That's terrible. Why so long!?


----------



## DLD PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> Need to get this printed on a t-shirt. This is amazing. It perfectly captures the answer to "how do you pass this thing?"


I got it from @MambaMentality24 's post. But I really used that concept on some of the topics I struggle with. Good philosophy! Thanks for posting this @MambaMentality24 !









DON'T PRACTICE UNTIL YOU GET IT RIGHT, PRACTICE UNTIL YOU CAN'T GET IT WRONG


“DON'T PRACTICE UNTIL YOU GET IT RIGHT, PRACTICE UNTIL YOU CAN'T GET IT WRONG” I’m paraphrasing a quote from piano youtube lesson video “7 things I wish I'd known when learning piano” (at the 4:00 mark): It means to keep practicing whatever you are working on until you can’t mess it up. A lot...




engineerboards.com


----------



## dana14

Passed!  Thanks Texas for the opportunity to work on my patience. Good luck to those still waiting!!


----------



## steel

Be-n said:


> But, honestly, even after a decade in this country I can’t get used to all the talks about minorities, etc…
> Just be a good human and a fine professional and it will lead to a success no matter what.
> I just wanted to make a point that in some countries civil engineering office jobs are mostly occupied by female engineers. I apologize if I made it sound unethical.


Dude, that's not the part of what you said that's a problem.

The problem is where you minimized the struggles of women and minorities by telling them that even if they are treated unequally, they should suck it up and focus on their "skillset."

Again, it doesn't matter where you're from or what language was your first, it's not that hard to respect women. #BeBetter


----------



## txjennah PE

dana14 said:


> View attachment 26201
> 
> Passed!  Thanks Texas for the opportunity to work on my patience. Good luck to those still waiting!!


Congratulations!!!!  I'm so glad Texas didn't make y'all wait too long!!


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

dana14 said:


> View attachment 26201
> 
> Passed!  Thanks Texas for the opportunity to work on my patience. Good luck to those still waiting!!


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## tdeckcox

The state of Ohio claimed they released results and they didn't. Excuse me while I cry.


----------



## mhabib1996

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 26200



Torture


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> Hi friend. I took structural depth for the first time this October and don't have results. My plan for the red box is to try structural in the CBT format at least two times before visiting the idea of switching depth. Not sure if that helps, but that's my approach.


You got this, I am so impatiently waiting for your good news, I was in the same state of mind and even started looking for CBT info, this wait is a pure torture didn't sleep all night just starting at my phone screen. I am still praying for you. we, mommies got this.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

New Jersey has done that in the past. It may still be next week but I sort of doubt it'll be as long as Wednesday.


----------



## nathan51993

tdeckcox said:


> View attachment 26202
> 
> The state of Ohio claimed they released results and they didn't. Excuse me while I cry.


Fellow Ohioan wondering, are there any updates on this?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

As tempting as it is, please stop emailing/calling the State boards asking for updates. All it does is slow down the process for everyone.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yeah, sounds like Ohio is going to be *that* State this cycle. I've seen this movie before.


----------



## rlshookii

passed KY WRE. yay.


----------



## tdeckcox

nathan51993 said:


> Fellow Ohioan wondering, are there any updates on this?


I followed up with a couple people at the board about this and they're checking into it. NCEES still does not have the necessary authority, but we are seeing changes in the OH State license lookup if they have entered your results. A couple people on reddit have said they're seeing changes from "Exam Eligible" to "Fee Required." 



RBHeadge PE said:


> As tempting as it is, please stop emailing/calling the State boards asking for updates. All it does is slow down the process for everyone.


Also this. The state board of OH is 100% bogged down but we made them aware of the issue and now we just have to, unfortunately, continue to wait.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> Dude, not a good way to put this.


Thanks @structurenole15 I was about to say the same thing...


----------



## Be-n

structurenole15 said:


> Dude, that's not the part of what you said that's a problem.
> 
> The problem is where you minimized the struggles of women and minorities by telling them that even if they are treated unequally, they should suck it up and focus on their "skillset."
> 
> Again, it doesn't matter where you're from or what language was your first, it's not that hard to respect women. #BeBetter


I don’t know where I disrespected women. 

In my area of US, I’ve never seen anyone in 10 years discriminated based on gender, origin, or skin tone. People in my area get fired and hired purely based on their professional qualities, both in offices and construction job sites. That is why I put “skillset” first and try to encourage younger professionals to concentrate on that rather than constantly think that they will be discriminated for certain reasons and it will limit their carrier growth…
Alright, the conversation went too much sideways… I didn’t mean to hurt anyone’s feelings. Back to the exam results.


----------



## morphe83 PE

@jean15paul_PE, I am not sure if it was you but remember seeing in this thread that someone took the PE exam after 14 years of experience, I think it was you? anyways same here 14 years in structural design & initially 2 years in architectural design my bachelor was architectural engineering! never too late I guess . On the exam day many seemed to be in their late twenties, with my late thirties felt really old but thanks to SE people I Wasn't the oldest one in the room hahaha.


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

rlshookii said:


> passed KY WRE. yay.


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 said:


> @jean15paul_PE, I am not sure if it was you but remember seeing in this thread that someone took the PE exam after 14 years of experience, I think it was you? anyways same here 14 years in structural design & initially 2 years in architectural design my bachelor was architectural engineering! never too late I guess . On the exam day many seemed to be in their late twenties, with my late thirties felt really old but thanks to SE people I Wasn't the oldest one in the room hahaha.


I'm 46 and have 19 years experience in electrical power, but with a degree in mechanical. When I took the P/P, I was one of the older ones in the room, but not the oldest. You're right, it's never too late!


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> I'm 46 and have 19 years experience in electrical power, but with a degree in mechanical. When I took the P/P, I was one of the older ones in the room, but not the oldest. You're right, it's never too late!


Amazing! you definitely are an inspiration.


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Be-n said:


> I don’t know where I disrespected women.
> 
> In my area of US, I’ve never seen anyone in 10 years discriminated based on gender, origin, or skin tone. People in my area get fired and hired purely based on their professional qualities, both in offices and construction job sites. That is why I put “skillset” first and try to encourage younger professionals to concentrate on that rather than constantly think that they will be discriminated for certain reasons and it will limit their carrier growth…
> Alright, the conversation went too much sideways… I didn’t mean to hurt anyone’s feelings. Back to the exam results.


Just because YOU don't SEE it doesn't mean it isn't happening.


----------



## steel

Be-n said:


> I don’t know where I disrespected women.
> 
> ......... I put “skillset” first and try to encourage younger professionals to concentrate on that..........


You answered your own question there.



Be-n said:


> In my area of US, I’ve never seen anyone in 10 years discriminated based on gender, origin, or skin tone.


"I choose to ignore it, so that must mean it doesn't happen" is a terrible take.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

morphe83 said:


> @jean15paul_PE, I am not sure if it was you but remember seeing in this thread that someone took the PE exam after 14 years of experience, I think it was you? anyways same here 14 years in structural design & initially 2 years in architectural design my bachelor was architectural engineering! never too late I guess . On the exam day many seemed to be in their late twenties, with my late thirties felt really old but thanks to SE people I Wasn't the oldest one in the room hahaha.


Yep that's me. I'm an ME. I've never needed a PE for any of my jobs, but I always wanted to do it for the accomplishment. I had started studying a couple times in the past, but I wasn't able to justify the time and money (books, course, fees, etc), so I quit.
After 14 years I started with a new company. A PE still isn't necessary, but they are willing to pay for everything anyway. So I finally forced myself to do it.


----------



## flo25

tdeckcox said:


> but we are seeing changes in the OH State license lookup if they have entered your results. A couple people on reddit have said they're seeing changes from "Exam Eligible" to "Fee Required."


If it says "fee required" does that mean that you passed? Just looked mine up and it still says "Exam eligible", but I was just curious. I hope that doesn't mean I failed if its not updated. 

Just another fellow Ohioan tired of waiting...


----------



## tdeckcox

flo25 said:


> If it says "fee required" does that mean that you passed? Just looked mine up and it still says "Exam eligible", but I was just curious. I hope that doesn't mean I failed if its not updated.
> 
> Just another fellow Ohioan tired of waiting...


Complete unsure on the license website pass/fail results. @RBHeadge PE do you happen to know what it means?


----------



## nathan51993

tdeckcox said:


> Complete unsure on the license website pass/fail results. @RBHeadge PE do you happen to know what it means?


I have the "fee required" message on the Ohio state licensing board website, but I too have no idea what this means.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'm not familiar with Ohios system. Logically, it shouldn't be asking for a fee unless there's a reason to ask for a fee, which implies the person passed the exam.

However I don't know for sure. Are there any repeat Ohio takers in the thread? We're you ever asked to pay a fee after failing?

On the whole, I'd feel much better as a person who's file says "fee required" as opposed to "exam eligable".

And it reads like their still updating so there's plenty of time for things to change.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Like I've said earlier, I've seen this movie before. PA in 14, Georgia 18-present, Florida for a while, Colorado for a few years, Massachusetts and New Jersey....


----------



## MadamPirate PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Like I've said earlier, I've seen this movie before. PA in 14, Georgia 18-present, Florida for a while, Colorado for a few years, Massachusetts and New Jersey....


BUT COLORADO IS NO LONGER CURSED


----------



## morphe83 PE

COME ON OHIO WHY YOU ARE DOING THAT TO YOUR PEOPLE!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MadamPirate PE said:


> BUT COLORADO IS NO LONGER CURSED


This is true


----------



## flo25

Mine has changed to "fee required". Hopefully that's good news...


----------



## Nang

Liz06 said:


> Congratssss !!!! which state and which depth?


Texas, transportation exam


----------



## sbucich

Does anyone know how long it takes the Washington State board to approve license applications?


----------



## TurboNerd

Mississippi is taking it's sweet time. Please send help.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

sbucich said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes the Washington State board to approve license applications?



Last year NCEES Results for WA were released 12/18 (a very, very painful wait). I received notification that my license was issued 12/26.


----------



## steel

@BlueBlueprint_PE you need to take the underscore out of your name.....it forces a single letter onto a second line and it's driving me nuts lol


----------



## RBHeadge PE

TurboNerd said:


> Mississippi is taking it's sweet time. Please send help.


Check the liscense lookup. Mississippi adds licenses before they authorize NCEES to release results


----------



## 93-z28

IL is out...and I passed the Transpo first try!!!


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE you need to take the underscore out of your name.....it forces a single letter onto a second line and it's driving me nuts lol
> View attachment 26215


Not for me?


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

structurenole15 said:


> @BlueBlueprint_PE you need to take the underscore out of your name.....it forces a single letter onto a second line and it's driving me nuts lol
> View attachment 26215


I know....it bugs me too!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Dothracki PE said:


> Not for me?
> 
> View attachment 26217


weird! anyway ... fixed now!


----------



## DLD PE

I was hoping TN would release today. Oh well, looks like it will be tomorrow.


----------



## MambaMentality24

DuranDuran PE said:


> I got it from @MambaMentality24 's post. But I really used that concept on some of the topics I struggle with. Good philosophy! Thanks for posting this @MambaMentality24 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DON'T PRACTICE UNTIL YOU GET IT RIGHT, PRACTICE UNTIL YOU CAN'T GET IT WRONG
> 
> 
> “DON'T PRACTICE UNTIL YOU GET IT RIGHT, PRACTICE UNTIL YOU CAN'T GET IT WRONG” I’m paraphrasing a quote from piano youtube lesson video “7 things I wish I'd known when learning piano” (at the 4:00 mark): It means to keep practicing whatever you are working on until you can’t mess it up. A lot...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> engineerboards.com


no prob! glad I can help out in any way


----------



## SirKellen

Starting to lose hope up in Minnesota for the release today. When do we typically know when to call it quits for the days releases?


----------



## tdeckcox

I almost started sobbing at work.


----------



## Liz06

DuranDuran PE said:


> I was hoping TN would release today. Oh well, looks like it will be tomorrow.





tdeckcox said:


> View attachment 26218
> 
> I almost started sobbing at work.


CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## MeowMeow PE

tdeckcox said:


> View attachment 26218
> 
> I almost started sobbing at work.


YAYYYYYY!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS KITTEN!!!!!! I'm so proud!!!


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

tdeckcox said:


> View attachment 26218
> 
> I almost started sobbing at work.


Oh I definitely cried... thankfully I was at home working rather than actually in the office. Though it didn't stop my boss from video calling me in congratulations when I messaged him.  I was a mess, but it was a happy mess! It is definitely an experience you will never forget. Glad I NEVER have to go through that again. My next exam with be the PMP probably sometime next year. Though I don't expect it to be anywhere near this stressful. Congrats!!!


----------



## morphe83 PE

@tdeckcox   OH is out?


----------



## morphe83 PE

tdeckcox said:


> View attachment 26218
> 
> I almost started sobbing at work.


Just saw that SO HAPPPPPYYYYYYY I KNEW IT THE CAT CREW IS FINALLY COMPLETE AND HAPPY , I BET NEXT EXAM YOU WILL SEE ALL MEMBERS WITH CAT PICTURES HAHAHAHA, I THINK THAT WHAT MADE US PASS!


----------



## txjennah PE

tdeckcox said:


> View attachment 26218
> 
> I almost started sobbing at work.


THE WAIT WAS WORTH IT!!!!!!!!

Congratulations, so happy for you!!!


----------



## flo25

morphe83 said:


> @tdeckcox   OH is out?


Yes! OHIO IS OUT & I PASSED AS WELL


----------



## morphe83 PE

flo25 said:


> Yes! OHIO IS OUT & I PASSED AS WELL





BlueBlueprintPE said:


> Oh I definitely cried... thankfully I was at home working rather than actually in the office. Though it didn't stop my boss from video calling me in congratulations when I messaged him.  I was a mess, but it was a happy mess! It is definitely an experience you will never forget. Glad I NEVER have to go through that again. My next exam with be the PMP probably sometime next year. Though I don't expect it to be anywhere near this stressful. Congrats!!!


CONGRATS! PARTY TIME


----------



## tdeckcox

flo25 said:


> Yes! OHIO IS OUT & I PASSED AS WELL


 YES!!! AMAZING.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

tdeckcox said:


> View attachment 26218
> 
> I almost started sobbing at work.


Congrats!


----------



## DisPEar

DisPEar said:


> Passed WRE PE Civil in SC! Not a PE for a few more years, is it ok for me to have 'pe' in this username?


Also shout out to EET. Nazrul is the best for teaching Water Resources, he went above and beyond to teach me the concepts. I skipped deep diving into structures and materials for the breadth and made up for it in the afternoon portion (not recommended but shows his effectiveness as an instructor.) 

What I remember from college and practice problems from Scribd helped me with the breadth portion. Having the EET breadth binder was good to have.

Nazrul taught water resources very well and made the environmental part very simple (I took ~2 environmental classes in college). As long as you stick to the study schedule, follow their test taking strategy and do as many of their practice problems as time will allow, you should feel very confident before and during the exam. (Only had slight nervous sweats at the beginning of depth, but quickly got over it)

Even though Civil is switching to CBT, I am confident they will be able to teach and pass many more students to come in the future!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Be-n said:


> If a person is from TX, can a failing score be skewed by their board. I remember they have something different about publishing their results.


What do you mean by skewed?

Are you asking if the board can overturn the result of the exam? Or does this have to do with the scores they report to all examinees?


----------



## RBHeadge PE

civilrobot PE etc etc said:


> That's terrible. Why so long!?


New Jersey gonna New Jersey.

They do this all the time.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

DisPEar said:


> Also shout out to EET. Nazrul is the best for teaching Water Resources, he went above and beyond to teach me the concepts. I skipped deep diving into structures and materials for the breadth and made up for it in the afternoon portion (not recommended but shows his effectiveness as an instructor.)


YES!!!! I took his courses last year! I would not have passed without his courses! I took both the breadth and depth courses last year and passed on my first attempt, though during The Suck, I was SURE that I failed! Congrats!!! 

And, congrats to all who passed, and even to those who didn't. Just getting to the test IS an accomplishment and you should be proud of that. DO NOT be discouraged. It was the hardest thing I have ever had to go through, and that test is not for the faint of heart. Keep your head up. Have a few drinks. Continue onward.


----------



## txjennah PE

DisPEar said:


> Also shout out to EET. Nazrul is the best for teaching Water Resources, he went above and beyond to teach me the concepts. I skipped deep diving into structures and materials for the breadth and made up for it in the afternoon portion (not recommended but shows his effectiveness as an instructor.)
> 
> What I remember from college and practice problems from Scribd helped me with the breadth portion. Having the EET breadth binder was good to have.
> 
> Nazrul taught water resources very well and made the environmental part very simple (I took ~2 environmental classes in college). As long as you stick to the study schedule, follow their test taking strategy and do as many of their practice problems as time will allow, you should feel very confident before and during the exam. (Only had slight nervous sweats at the beginning of depth, but quickly got over it)
> 
> Even though Civil is switching to CBT, I am confident they will be able to teach and pass many more students to come in the future!


I took the Environmental exam, but since I'm in remediation, I was very weak with water resources. I took the EET Water Resources course on my third attempt and can confirm that Nazrul is excellent. I really think that class is why I finally passed.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SirKellen said:


> Starting to lose hope up in Minnesota for the release today. When do we typically know when to call it quits for the days releases?


I'm really surprised they aren't out by now. I wonder what's holding it up?

5pm ET is typically the cutoff time.


----------



## SirKellen

RBHeadge PE said:


> I'm really surprised they aren't out by now. I wonder what's holding it up?
> 
> 5pm ET is typically the cutoff time.


The only way to speed them up is to spam them with emails and calls!


Jk jk....

Unless...


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Day Two is in the books. It looks like we are still waiting on:

New Hampshire
New Jersey
Delaware
DC
Tennessee
Georgia
Mississippi
Minnesota
Hawaii
I think we have representation for NJ, TN, MS, MN
Is anyone here, lurkers included, from NH, DE, DC, GA, HI?

My guess is DE and maybe NH and DC released by now and we don't know it.


----------



## Maria Arguelles

I'm from GA waiting on results! trying to hold on to hope and patience!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

In case anyone is wondering:

Some examinees may have gotten back a results of "results on hold" or similar. We've seen this a few times over the years. And while we haven't seen how each one has come to resolution, it's usually a very bad omen. Typically it means that the examinee is under investigation for some kind of misconduct. It could be as minor as taking the exam without authorization, or without meeting all the requirements. From there it may progress up to perjury on the application, or cheating on the exam, or talking about exam problems, or conduct detrimental to the exam etc etc. It'll be up to your local boar to adjudicate the issue and decide if any punishment is warranted. 

*You really really don't want to get this result. *

I haven't seen anyone report it here this session, nor has anyone PM'd me about it. But it could be useful for lurkers or websearchers.

Anyway, someone asked about it on reddit. I'm not on reddit and have no plans to do so. But some people here are; either as members or lurkers (i.e. @structurenole15 ) . So feel free to link back to this post, or quote it, or whatever and respond back to this reddit:


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Maria Arguelles said:


> I'm from GA waiting on results! trying to hold on to hope and patience!


have you tried the license lookup. It's had a poor success rate in the past, but a few people have learned it that way for Georgia. And unlike other States, a negative search usually doesn't mean a negative result. The way they upload new licenses is scattershot.


----------



## Dothracki PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Day Two is in the books. It looks like we are still waiting on:
> 
> New Hampshire
> New Jersey
> Delaware
> DC
> Tennessee
> Georgia
> Mississippi
> Minnesota
> Hawaii
> I think we have representation for NJ, TN, MS, MN
> Is anyone here, lurkers included, from NH, DE, DC, GA, HI?
> 
> My guess is DE and maybe NH and DC released by now and we don't know it.


I'm checking on Reddit as well, I think there are some from DC who asked so we may get the update there.


----------



## BlueBlueprintPE PMP

Maria Arguelles said:


> I'm from GA waiting on results! trying to hold on to hope and patience!


just think... ALL of these results are two weeks earlier than last year!!! Last year's Suck was BRUTAL!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I'm checking on Reddit as well, I think there are some from DC who asked so we may get the update there.


Yeah I just saw that too. That's how I ran across the aforementioned "results on hold" post


----------



## isaiahmpeers

Anybody here waiting on the CA Traffic Engineer Exam results? I'm definitely in the anger phase now haha.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Be-n said:


> If a person is from TX, can a failing score be skewed by their board. I remember they have something different about publishing their results.


No. Only NCEES decides on passing/failing regardless of state. But Texas has some laws/rules that affect how the score is reported. If you're in Texas, in addition to the score info that you get from NCEES if you don't pass, everyone (pass & fail) gets a score from the Texas board that is numerically manipulated so that 70 is passing.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> No. Only NCEES decides on passing/failing regardless of state. But Texas has some laws/rules that affect how the score is reported. If you're in Texas, in addition to the score info that you get from NCEES if you don't pass, everyone (pass & fail) gets a score from the Texas board that is numerically manipulated so that 70 is passing.


so, is the fail diagnostic the same in Texas as it is for Pennsylvania? That is, can the NCEES diagnostic say 47/80, but the Texas report say a different number?


----------



## Be-n

RBHeadge PE said:


> What do you mean by skewed?
> 
> Are you asking if the board can overturn the result of the exam? Or does this have to do with the scores they report to all examinees?


Isn’t Texas the only state that provides both passing and failing scores? And the passing score doesn’t represent the true exam grade? I believe I’ve heard something like that before. So I was curious if it is possible for a published failing score not to represent a true exam score as well.


----------



## Be-n

Be-n said:


> Isn’t Texas the only state that provides both passing and failing scores? And the passing score doesn’t represent the true exam grade? I believe I’ve heard something like that before. So I was curious if it is possible for a published failing score not to represent a true exam score as well.


jean15_paul PE answered my question about scoring in TX.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

structurenole15 said:


> so, is the fail diagnostic the same in Texas as it is for Pennsylvania? That is, can the NCEES diagnostic say 47/80, but the Texas report say a different number?


The NCEES fail diagnostic give a raw score, i.e. 47/80 

The Texas board provides everyone a "percentage" score but it's not an actual percentage. It's adjusted so that whatever the passing score is (as decided by NCEES and different for each exam) is set to 70. But Texas does not tell anyone how the adjust the scores and it doesn't appear to be a linear scaling.


----------



## 1973Olds98

flo25 said:


> If it says "fee required" does that mean that you passed? Just looked mine up and it still says "Exam eligible", but I was just curious. I hope that doesn't mean I failed if its not updated.
> 
> Just another fellow Ohioan tired of waiting...


I took the April 2021 WRE exam in Ohio and ended up passing. I knew it was going to be close and was a bit apprehensive about checking my result when it was first released. And yes, I saw the same thing on the E-license lookup and that "fee" they are talking about is the Final Registration Fee to be a PE! At least in my case it was; if you are seeing that in your lookup, I think you likely have passed!! Good luck.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Be-n said:


> Isn’t Texas the only state that provides both passing and failing scores? And the passing score doesn’t represent the true exam grade? I believe I’ve heard something like that before. So I was curious if it is possible for a published failing score not to represent a true exam score as well.


I think @jean15paul_PE already clarified it for you but basically Texas has its own scale where NCEES scores are given based on that scale (they don't change who pass or fail, NCEES decide the cutting score)

Now as your chosen word of "skewed" in a previous post to describe Texas scoring/licensing process, actually the exam is skewed not the scoring , during those 8 hours unlike other States they gave us a coloring book where we had to color not going outside the lines for 8 hours, I almost failed at Elmo in the playground page but it looks like I managed to do it right.

My motto is usually "if you don't have anything nice to say, don*'*t say anything at all" but after seeing your posts offending all ladies in this group and now questioning Texas scoring/ licensing integrity I can't help it but say something and not nice: Please don't hide behind ESL skills issue, I moved to the US in my early 20's and managed to learn English which was my 4th language and Thank GOD I managed to communicate all those years without offending anyone (hopefully), I hope your engineering skills are better than your communication ones.


----------



## steel

jean15paul_PE said:


> The NCEES fail diagnostic give a raw score, i.e. 47/80
> 
> The Texas board provides everyone a "percentage" score but it's not an actual percentage. It's adjusted so that whatever the passing score is (as decided by NCEES and different for each exam) is set to 70. But Texas does not tell anyone how the adjust the scores and it doesn't appear to be a linear scaling.


I know they differ, but I meant does Texas’ process change what the examinee would see on their NCEES diagnostic?

like, would mine look identical to this if I was in Texas?


----------



## morphe83 PE

structurenole15 said:


> I know they differ, but I meant does Texas’ process change what the examinee would see on their NCEES diagnostic?
> 
> like, would mine look identical to this if I was in Texas?


That's a good question, not sure How it is delivered to the ones who failed but for the ones who passed they just gave me a number which is over 70 with no details or info, just a number.


----------



## Be-n

morphe83 PE said:


> My motto is usually "if you don't have anything nice to say, don*'*t say anything at all" but after seeing your posts offending all ladies in this group and now questioning Texas scoring/ licensing integrity I can't help it but say something and not nice: Please don't hide behind ESL skills issue, I moved to the US in my early 20's and managed to learn English which was my 4th language and Thank GOD I managed to communicate all those years without offending anyone (hopefully), I hope your engineering skills are better than your communication ones.


I didn’t want to talk about it anymore, but decided to write a quick summary of what I said.
1. I came from a place where 80% of civil engineers are female.
2. My first boss was a very nice knowledgeable lady who made me an engineer. I liked her a lot. She is the best boss I’ve ever had.
3. Based on my experience in US, I don’t think in this profession here there is place for discrimination. There is not enough good professional to be picky about. At least not where I live in US. I’ve worked with people of all sorts of types. Never seen anyone in 10 years judged based on anything but professional qualities.
4. Based on #1 and #3, my conclusion is “work hard, proof you’re worth it, be a fine professional and I am 100% sure you will succeed regardless if you are minority or not.”

where did I offend anyone?
I don’t see how anything listed above can offend anyone. Again, I apologize if it does.

My goal was only to encourage younger females for hard work and not to think that their gender or something else will limit what they can achieve.

1/3 of the small company I work at are females, Really good ones. One of them just become a Vice President. And I think it is great as she deserved it more than anyone else.

Why women are minorities in this profession? Idk. It is not like that back in my homecountry. And probably it starts at Civil Engineering school where, for example, half of my graduating class were females and almost all of them work in engineering offices. But in US I only had 1 in my class. Here is where the difference begins, not in the professional world.


----------



## flo25

@tdeckcox @nathan51993 Have either of you in Ohio hit the "next steps" button? Mine comes up as "Page not found" and then there's a link to go back to the main Ohio board page


----------



## tdeckcox

flo25 said:


> @tdeckcox @nathan51993 Have either of you in Ohio hit the "next steps" button? Mine comes up as "Page not found" and then there's a link to go back to the main Ohio board page


I have and I get the same thing when I click it. I'm hoping it's just because the board hasn't gotten everything manually uploaded yet. I plan to give them a few days before we start to get concerned. Can you see your license in the look up portal yet?


----------



## flo25

tdeckcox said:


> I have and I get the same thing when I click it. I'm hoping it's just because the board hasn't gotten everything manually uploaded yet. I plan to give them a few days before we start to get concerned. Can you see your license in the look up portal yet?


Yes it still says the application number and "in review fee required"


----------



## Maria Arguelles

RBHeadge PE said:


> have you tried the license lookup. It's had a poor success rate in the past, but a few people have learned it that way for Georgia. And unlike other States, a negative search usually doesn't mean a negative result. The way they upload new licenses is scattershot.


I've been refreshing the license lookup as well but nothing there yet either! Hoping for today so I don't have to wait through the weekend!


----------



## txjennah PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I think @jean15paul_PE already clarified it for you but basically Texas has its own scale where NCEES scores are given based on that scale (they don't change who pass or fail, NCEES decide the cutting score)
> 
> Now as your chosen word of "skewed" in a previous post to describe Texas scoring/licensing process, actually the exam is skewed not the scoring , during those 8 hours unlike other States they gave us a coloring book where we had to color not going outside the lines for 8 hours, I almost failed at Elmo in the playground page but it looks like I managed to do it right.
> 
> My motto is usually "if you don't have anything nice to say, don*'*t say anything at all" but after seeing your posts offending all ladies in this group and now questioning Texas scoring/ licensing integrity I can't help it but say something and not nice: Please don't hide behind ESL skills issue, I moved to the US in my early 20's and managed to learn English which was my 4th language and Thank GOD I managed to communicate all those years without offending anyone (hopefully), I hope your engineering skills are better than your communication ones.


You speak 4 languages?!!!!!

You are a badass!


----------



## SirKellen

Another day of F5 for Minnesotans. I don't know how the later states do it even when they know they are going to be days later than everyone else.


----------



## tdeckcox

I was a nervous wreck yesterday. I hope you guys get results soon so you can relax a little bit.


----------



## txjennah PE

Get your shit together, Minnesota!!


----------



## txjennah PE

Be-n said:


> I didn’t want to talk about it anymore, but decided to write a quick summary of what I said.
> 1. I came from a place where 80% of civil engineers are female.
> 2. My first boss was a very nice knowledgeable lady who made me an engineer. I liked her a lot. She is the best boss I’ve ever had.
> 3. Based on my experience in US, I don’t think in this profession here there is place for discrimination. There is not enough good professional to be picky about. At least not where I live in US. I’ve worked with people of all sorts of types. Never seen anyone in 10 years judged based on anything but professional qualities.
> 4. Based on #1 and #3, my conclusion is “work hard, proof you’re worth it, be a fine professional and I am 100% sure you will succeed regardless if you are minority or not.”
> 
> where did I offend anyone?
> I don’t see how anything listed above can offend anyone. Again, I apologize if it does.
> 
> My goal was only to encourage younger females for hard work and not to think that their gender or something else will limit what they can achieve.
> 
> 1/3 of the small company I work at are females, Really good ones. One of them just become a Vice President. And I think it is great as she deserved it more than anyone else.
> 
> Why women are minorities in this profession? Idk. It is not like that back in my homecountry. And probably it starts at Civil Engineering school where, for example, half of my graduating class were females and almost all of them work in engineering offices. But in US I only had 1 in my class. Here is where the difference begins, not in the professional world.


"Based on my experience in US, I don't think in this profession here there is place for discrimination."

How can you say that, though?

I can only speak from my experience as a white woman - while I've been fortunate to have respectful colleagues who I never felt discriminated by, I sure as hell didn't get that same treatment from subcontractors. Getting comments on how my hips looked in my clothes, calling me inappropriate nicknames - are those comments that would be directed towards a man?

No. And any woman you ask will likely have similar stories.

And like I mentioned in my previous post, this country is built on oppressive and inequitable systems. So just because you don't *see* it doesn't mean there isn't discrimination. Please listen and reflect on what others are telling you here.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> I know they differ, but I meant does Texas’ process change what the examinee would see on their NCEES diagnostic?
> 
> like, would mine look identical to this if I was in Texas?


Every examinee who fails, regardless of State will get the NCEES diagnostic. The score x/80 is the only score that matters. The content on the diagnostic doesn't change based on State.

Examinees in Texas get an additional piece of paper that shows their score, which is 0-100%. I'll echo everything @jean15paul_PE wrote about it above. 

I will however add that we don't know if Texas prepares that percentage "score" or if NCEES does it. The percentage score doesn't matter. You _*may*_ be able to derive an *approximate. *But ultimately the cut score doesn't matter after the exam.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SirKellen said:


> Another day of F5 for Minnesotans. I don't know how the later states do it even when they know they are going to be days later than everyone else.


Any Minnesotans here enrolled in the USPS Informed Delivery? At this point you may learn via snail mail faster than the NCEES dashboard.


----------



## SirKellen

I am enrolled in that too. Nothing but utility bills and a coupon mailer coming in the mail today unfortunately.


----------



## SirKellen

RBHeadge PE said:


> Any Minnesotans here enrolled in the USPS Informed Delivery? At this point you may learn via snail mail faster than the NCEES dashboard.


Oops forgot to reply directly. But yeah no dice on the USPS informed delivery today.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Any good coupons?


----------



## morphe83 PE

txjennah PE said:


> You speak 4 languages?!!!!!
> 
> You are a badass!


Thank you and now Licensed in coloring books


----------



## TheSecretAngel

Be-n said:


> I didn’t want to talk about it anymore, but decided to write a quick summary of what I said.
> 1. I came from a place where 80% of civil engineers are female.


I'd genuinely like to know where this place is since this is the third time you've brought this up


----------



## Dothracki PE




----------



## RBHeadge PE

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 26231
> 
> View attachment 26232









That's not about the truthfulness of the post. Instaead it's a visceral response to their internal processes.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Well if Tennessee releases today then I'll make color the State Vol Orange. And I'll color Minnesota purple whenever it releases next week. Georgia will get gold, because of Georgia Tech.


----------



## SirKellen

Dothracki PE said:


> View attachment 26231
> 
> View attachment 26232


Bruh


----------



## DLD PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well if Tennessee releases today then I'll make color the State Vol Orange. And I'll color Minnesota purple whenever it releases next week. Georgia will get gold, because of Georgia Tech.


Love to see the Bulldogs get the shaft for once.


----------



## morphe83 PE

TheSecretAngel said:


> I'd genuinely like to know where this place is since this is the third time you've brought this up


@Be-n yes please we would like to know where this place is?


----------



## SirKellen

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well if Tennessee releases today then I'll make color the State Vol Orange. And I'll color Minnesota purple whenever it releases next week. Georgia will get gold, because of Georgia Tech.


Give Minnesota a Wisconsin or Green Bay color to punish them for the delay. Definitely not going through the anger phase of grieving at the moment.


----------



## morphe83 PE

Any seal vendors your recommend?


----------



## Dothracki PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Any seal vendors your recommend?


I used this company for a digital seal and got it very quickly. I liked their NY State seal best over others. It's amazing how each company has a different seal for the same state. Well they are basically the same, but there are subtle differences.

Engineer Seals


----------



## tdeckcox

I just now realized how many different options there are for stamps


----------



## Dothracki PE

tdeckcox said:


> I just now realized how many different options there are for stamps


I know! It's overwhelming. Some states have different options, there are different color stamps you can use, different forms, pre-inked, traditional rubber stamp. If I actually stamped anything, these companies would make a fortune from me.


----------



## DLD PE

morphe83 PE said:


> Any seal vendors your recommend?


Lots of good stamp providers out there. Our company uses PE Stamp | Professional Engineer Stamp in Maine and we seem happy with them.

@jean15paul_PE mentioned Acorn Sales a while back. Custom Rubber Stamps & Embossing Seals | Acorn Sales They offer a free electronic seal with every purchase, so they might be well worth looking into.


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Lots of good stamp providers out there. Our company uses PE Stamp | Professional Engineer Stamp in Maine and we seem happy with them.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE mentioned Acorn Sales a while back. Custom Rubber Stamps & Embossing Seals | Acorn Sales They offer a free electronic seal with every purchase, so they might be well worth looking into.





Dothracki PE said:


> I know! It's overwhelming. Some states have different options, there are different color stamps you can use, different forms, pre-inked, traditional rubber stamp. If I actually stamped anything, these companies would make a fortune from me.


Thank you so much! will check them out.


----------



## morphe83 PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> Lots of good stamp providers out there. Our company uses PE Stamp | Professional Engineer Stamp in Maine and we seem happy with them.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE mentioned Acorn Sales a while back. Custom Rubber Stamps & Embossing Seals | Acorn Sales They offer a free electronic seal with every purchase, so they might be well worth looking into.


I placed my order with PE Stamps, I liked their website not overwhelming with options and their price was good, got also JPEG, PDF & DWG in addition to self-inking one, got it in BLUE my favorite color .

Thanks,


----------



## pbrme

morphe83 PE said:


> Any seal vendors your recommend?


Mine is from A-Plus stamps. It's 10 years old and still stamps fresh clean lines. Also, check your state's req's. Some states like mine require specific dimensions.


----------



## morphe83 PE

pbrme said:


> Mine is from A-Plus stamps. It's 10 years old and still stamps fresh clean lines. Also, check your state's req's. Some states like mine require specific dimensions.


Thank you, yes the board sent me a form with all requirements, the good thing about those companies they already have it designed per board standards.


----------



## djl PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> Well if Tennessee releases today then I'll make color the State Vol Orange Titan Blue.


FIFY


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@DuranDuran PE helped me with the map yesterday, and he made TN orange when it looked like a partial release. So as a thanks I'm keeping it up.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

Next Thursday for NJ


----------



## MeowMeow PE

morphe83 PE said:


> I placed my order with PE Stamps, I liked their website not overwhelming with options and their price was good, got also JPEG, PDF & DWG in addition to self-inking one, got it in BLUE my favorite color .
> 
> Thanks,


Can someone get one with glittery pink ink? Is that allowed? Asking for a friend


----------



## Dothracki PE

MeowMeow said:


> Can someone get one with glittery pink ink? Is that allowed? Asking for a friend


I'm sure you can. I would imagine probably not recommended. If it is even allowed by the state you might get some weird looks.





__





Amazon.com: Tsukineko, Delicata, Full Size Ink Pad, Pink Shimmer : Arts, Crafts & Sewing


Shop Tsukineko at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com


----------



## MeowMeow PE

Dothracki PE said:


> I'm sure you can. I would imagine probably not recommended. If it is even allowed by the state you might get some weird looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Tsukineko, Delicata, Full Size Ink Pad, Pink Shimmer : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> 
> Shop Tsukineko at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


That is shimmery. I want SPARKLY and more hot pink. Think what Elle Woods would have. I mean, that’s what my friend wants.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MeowMeow said:


> That is shimmery. I want SPARKLY and more hot pink. Think what Elle Woods would have. I mean, that’s what my friend wants.


You I mean your friend might want a glue pad and ultrafine glitter then.


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> Can someone get one with glittery pink ink? Is that allowed? Asking for a friend


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MeowMeow said:


> That is shimmery. I want SPARKLY and more hot pink. Think what Elle Woods would have. I mean, that’s what my friend wants.


Dudes, I just had an amazing idea. I'm gonna FOIL my seal. GOLD foil. Or holographic foil!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Dudes, I just had an amazing idea. I'm gonna FOIL my seal.


YASSSSSSSSSSS DO ITTTTTTTTT


----------



## morphe83 PE

MeowMeow said:


> That is shimmery. I want SPARKLY and more hot pink. Think what Elle Woods would have. I mean, that’s what my friend wants.


If you can't find it in your state, ask @Be-n I am sure they have in the "place" he is from and talking about.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

MeowMeow said:


> YASSSSSSSSSSS DO ITTTTTTTTT


Well, I'll have to bring my stamp home. OR print one on a laser printer. BUT I WILL DO THIS!


----------



## MeowMeow PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, I'll have to bring my stamp home. OR print one on a laser printer. BUT I WILL DO THIS!


Message me a picture when you're done!! I want to see how it turns out!


----------



## tdeckcox

I saw an option for purple and will be buying my stamp strictly for my personal enjoyment so I, too, am interested in shimmery stamps


----------



## DLD PE

vhab49_PE said:


> Well, I'll have to bring my stamp home. OR print one on a laser printer. BUT I WILL DO THIS!


Send pics!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

MeowMeow said:


> ooh hey @RBHeadge PE after results are released this time, will you finally tell us all the little secrets that showed a release was coming?


@jean15paul_PE too

There were several hints over the years. But not all of them were applicable in a given year. I'll try to write them all below:

1) There is a user "Baconator" who would drop in usually the day before and let us know that the results were coming soon. None of us known who they are in RL, but it's implied they have a NCEES connection of some kind. These hints were more common many year ago and were treated as the gold standard for a while.

2) The date would change on the dashboard a day or so before the release. It didn't happen this cycle but over the last 5(?) years its been a decent warning that things were happening in the next few days. 

3) The NCEES Chief Officer of Exams who had the username "Tim @ NCEES" who log onto the website and start monitoring the WttS or similar threads. He would only do this on two occasions: the days after the exam and the day results dropped. Presumably this was to make sure no-one was discussing exam problems. _When I would warn people that NCEES was watching the thread and to stop talking about exam problems, this is who I was referring. FWIW, h_e is retiring at the end of the month after a long distinguished career. He ran the exam services department since 2007 - which is essentially the entire P&P MC era. He hasn't logged on, or logged on visibly this cycle. 

4) And finally, starting a couple years ago, the NCEES chat people who acknowledge the the results had been released to the states. This one is pretty obvious, albeit only a 10 minutes warning. The worst part is how this evolved. For years, the outward focused people (chat, phone operators, etc) were the last to know that a release occurred. NCEES wouldn't tell them for day(s) after the release! They'd still be saying "8-10 weeks" after 40+ states had dropped! They finally improved their comms plan, or at least properly implemented it, a couple years ago. Unfortunaly, this may have been in response to the rude and unprofessional messages so many examinees may have sent.

5) I seem to recall that there was at least one or two other things over the years, but they lacked permanency and they slipped from my memory. 



I'm going to try to write a few more of these "inside-baseball" posts over the next few days. It might not be a bad idea to try to record things for posterity, as I'm sure I'll forget much of it in 10 years. 

The next post will be on reliably predicting the release date and how I presented it in the threads.

Are there any other topics I should cover, or questions I could answer before I "hang it up"?


----------



## morphe83 PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> @jean15paul_PE too
> 
> There were several hints over the years. But not all of them were applicable in a given year. I'll try to write them all below:
> 
> 1) There is a user "Baconator" who would drop in usually the day before and let us know that the results were coming soon. None of us known who they are in RL, but it's implied they have a NCEES connection of some kind. These hints were more common many year ago and were treated as the gold standard for a while.
> 
> 2) The date would change on the dashboard a day or so before the release. It didn't happen this cycle but over the last 5(?) years its been a decent warning that things were happening in the next few days.
> 
> 3) The NCEES Chief Officer of Exams who had the username "Tim @ NCEES" who log onto the website and start monitoring the WttS or similar threads. He would only do this on two occasions: the days after the exam and the day results dropped. Presumably this was to make sure no-one was discussing exam problems. _When I would warn people that NCEES was watching the thread and to stop talking about exam problems, this is who I was referring. FWIW, h_e is retiring at the end of the month after a long distinguished career. He ran the exam services department since 2007 - which is essentially the entire P&P MC era. He hasn't logged on, or logged on visibly this cycle.
> 
> 4) And finally, starting a couple years ago, the NCEES chat people who acknowledge the the results had been released to the states. This one is pretty obvious, albeit only a 10 minutes warning. The worst part is how this evolved. For years, the outward focused people (chat, phone operators, etc) were the last to know that a release occurred. NCEES wouldn't tell them for day(s) after the release! They'd still be saying "8-10 weeks" after 40+ states had dropped! They finally improved their comms plan, or at least properly implemented it, a couple years ago. Unfortunaly, this may have been in response to the rude and unprofessional messages so many examinees may have sent.
> 
> 5) I seem to recall that there was at least one or two other things over the years, but they lacked permanency and they slipped from my memory.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to try to write a few more of these "inside-baseball" posts over the next few days. It might not be a bad idea to try to record things for posterity, as I'm sure I'll forget much of it in 10 years.
> 
> The next post will be on reliably predicting the release date and how I presented it in the threads.
> 
> Are there any other topics I should cover, or questions I could answer before I "hang it up"?


@RBHeadge PE Thank you again for this thread, your valuable support & volunteering your time to answer all our non sense questions, you predicted December 1st & prepared us (Texans) to arm ourselves with patience as our results might be the next morning, you definitely prove your expertise in this matter.

@jean15paul_PE thank you for your analysis about NCEES scoring process that helped a lot to understand and also give us confidence and hope that it is a fair process. 
@DuranDuran PE I can't tell you enough how you are an inspiration for us many here in this thread, your wisdom & advice were a big help while waiting impatiently! 

Also to my fellow spammers, thank you for the good laugh and making that period way more fun than expected @MeowMeow @txjennah PE @Spitfire6532 @pbrme and many more couldn't tag everyone.

@Liz06 & @structurenole15 you guys are amazing engineers I have no doubt about it, I think and strongly believe that passing the PE has a lot to do with luck as we all studied hard, I wish you best of luck for your next try I will be cheering for both of you.


----------



## steel

morphe83 PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Thank you again for this thread, your valuable support & volunteering your time to answer all our non sense questions, you predicted December 1st & prepared us (Texans) to arm ourselves with patience as our results might be the next morning, you definitely prove your expertise in this matter.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE thank you for your analysis about NCEES scoring process that helped a lot to understand and also give us confidence and hope that it is a fair process.
> @DuranDuran PE I can't tell you enough how you are an inspiration for us many here in this thread, your wisdom & advice were a big help while waiting impatiently!
> 
> Also to my fellow spammers, thank you for the good laugh and making that period way more fun than expected @MeowMeow @txjennah PE @Spitfire6532 @pbrme and many more couldn't tag everyone.
> 
> @Liz06 & @structurenole15 you guys are amazing engineers I have no doubt about it, I think and strongly believe that passing the PE has a lot to do with luck as we all studied hard, I wish you best of luck for your next try I will be cheering for both of you.


I got a shout out from @morphe83 PE ! I can die happy now!


----------



## Dothracki PE

Just remember that even if you passed, you are still welcome to stick around. If you feel inclined, there will always be the next group of test takers seeking advice. Even if the format is completely different for some, your experiences on application process or technical material will help. Just remember to follow NCEES rules and never talk about questions you saw specifically on your exams (among some other rules).

We have several games on going here. Some are continuous that you can pop in and out whenever and a few that are more organized. Most will definitely keep your brain active and there are some that are just for fun. We could always use players for the EB mafia. You may be familiar with the game Werewolf, which is basically the same game. It usually is about once a month and lasts a week or two and doesn't often require a lot of time. And if anyone has any other game ideas, you are welcome to start them in the games thread.


----------



## Liz06

morphe83 PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Thank you again for this thread, your valuable support & volunteering your time to answer all our non sense questions, you predicted December 1st & prepared us (Texans) to arm ourselves with patience as our results might be the next morning, you definitely prove your expertise in this matter.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE thank you for your analysis about NCEES scoring process that helped a lot to understand and also give us confidence and hope that it is a fair process.
> @DuranDuran PE I can't tell you enough how you are an inspiration for us many here in this thread, your wisdom & advice were a big help while waiting impatiently!
> 
> Also to my fellow spammers, thank you for the good laugh and making that period way more fun than expected @MeowMeow @txjennah PE @Spitfire6532 @pbrme and many more couldn't tag everyone.
> 
> @Liz06 & @structurenole15 you guys are amazing engineers I have no doubt about it, I think and strongly believe that passing the PE has a lot to do with luck as we all studied hard, I wish you best of luck for your next try I will be cheering for both of you.


@morphe83 PE Thank you 
You guys are the best!!!!! We should go out for a drink one day


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Alright, here's how I would predict the release date. And why I wouldn't give a date in the public threads.

There were only two time since April 2015 that I was actually surprised when the results came out. The first was the infamous Oct 2019 (which is getting it's own retrospective post), and I think April 2018(? or 19?) where it came a day earlier than expected. 

The typical wait period was a minimum of 34 days. For April exams it would take about 35-38 days, and for October exams it would take at least 40 days. The latter probably due to Thanksgiving and Veterans Day. Only two things would delay the results longer than those periods: cut score exams; and holidays on the calendar. Small deviations of 1-3 days were expected but the deviation couldn't be predicted ahead of time.

It was possible to know 11 months in advance if the results would drop after the minimum wait, or if there was going to be a delay.

*Step 1) Determine if a cut score meeting is required that session.*

The cut score meeting is the things that caused the worst delays. I need to tip my hat to @josef104, who was the first person to speculate that cut score meetings were the delay back in Oct 2014. It was the first post in this thread:








Results Delayed this year


Read December 2014 licensure exchange page 15. In upcoming events, Dec 9-10 meeting for PE Petroleum cut score. So the PE Petroleum cut score has to be finalized and the results tallied. 8-10 weeks it is.




engineerboards.com




_The above thread is an example of a proto-WttS. It and a few other threads that session were what inspired me to put everything in a central thread. But that's a story for another post._
They were doubted at first. But they were proved right almost two weeks later! I learned from that experience.

After every release period, I would go to NCEES PE exam information and look up the exam specs for each exam. A change in exam spec would mean that that exam would require a cut score meeting after its first administration. 

For whatever reason, the twice/yr exams would schedule their cut score meeting at a time such that it wouldn't draw out the wait period. And for whatever reason the once/yr exams would seem to schedule their exams as late as possible. If I saw that a once/yr exam needed a cut score meeting then I knew it was going to be a painful wait that session.

*Step 2a) If a cut score meeting is not required then: go to Step 3
Step 2b) If a cut score meeting is required then look up the dates of the cut score meeting.*

I would look at the NCEES Licensure Exchange newsletter for April, October, and December to see when the cut score meetings were scheduled. 

For April exams, I could see in early April when the applicable cut score exam meeting was scheduled, and I would take the larger of 35 days or 2-3 business days after the end of the cut score meeting. Then went to step 3.

For October exams, I'd look in the October newsletter to see if any cut score meetings were scheduled for November. They usually weren't. So I'd have to wait until the first business day of December to see the December newsletter. Once the cut score meeting dates were known I would add 2-3 business days after the end of the cut score meeting. 

*Step 3: Figure out the release date*
Using the result of Step two I'd look at the calendar and come up with a range, actually a PDF, for the release date.
This was easy for the April exams. I'd look at the May calendar and just figure out where the result from step 2 fell on the calendar. So long as the date didn't end up being Memorial Day, I'd just take the date and add 1-2 days and use engineering judgement to come up with a simple 3 day PDF. If the date fell on Memorial day then I think I would force it to happen the Wednesday after. _I seem to recall looking at previous Memorial Day week releases to come up with a better day, but Wednesday seems to stick out in my mind._

October exams were both easier and harder to figure out. Because of the holidays they would take longer and add some wrinkles. But the longer duration meant that less of a uncertainty range was required. I knew from looking at past calendars that they wouldn't release until the Tuesday or Wednesday after Thanksgiving. So I would take the longest option of: 38 days, result from step 2, or the Tuesday/Wednesday after Thanksgiving, or December 1. I'd then add one day as a possible range.

Note: The cut score meeting dates for Oct 2019 was never announced publicly. Which negated the algorithm that year.

*Step 4: Don't tell the noobs*
I'll go into more detail on this in a later post, but I learned during my own Suck that publicly setting dates was a bad idea. If a date came and went without a release then people would go crazy and things would get worse. So I would generally keep the date to myself. I'd mark it on my own calendar for planning and scheduling purposes. _Seriously guys, the map is a full time job by itself. And answering the questions and trying to keep things calm in the WttS is almost another full time job. I'll write more on those later. _

This is why you'd always see me talk about the release day is vague terms. I'd say something like, "normal release" or the like. If it was a cut-score-meeting session, then I'd add 1-2 days to my calculated range and announce it in the thread it the range was sufficiently late in the wait period. I always padded my release day estimates publicly. 

I would discourage people from floating really early or late predictions using vague language and my reputation to keep people level.

I did have two intentional "tells". If someone started to narrow in on my estimate, I'd say something like, it could very well happened "but don't *cathect* oneself to that day". I choose a "SAT word" for two reasons: one I just love the word and it's elegance -I try to use it whenever I can; but also so people would take notice. The other "tell" the morning of the day I thought I release would happen I'd make my first post in the WttS something like "Good morning campers!". Which is nod to t_he guy with way too much energy_ giving the morning announcements. Only @structurenole15 ever noticed the latter. Hat tip to him. 

Now I would tells a few other vets privately that things were happening on a certain day. Again, usually for scheduling purposes or to gently ask that a results sub-forum get set up soon. For instance, just so you guys don't call BS on this whole post, I realized that I was going to be busy on Dec 2nd, which was firmly-possible release day. I contacted @DuranDuran PE last month ad asked him to back me up on that day. I gave him the honest prediction and range in my message.

Occasionally I would privately give the range to someone who was waiting themselves. But only if I could trust their maturity and I'd swear them to secrecy. Again, I didn't want to cause a panic if I was off by one day.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

morphe83 PE said:


> @RBHeadge PE Thank you again for this thread, your valuable support & volunteering your time to answer all our non sense questions, you predicted December 1st & prepared us (Texans) to arm ourselves with patience as our results might be the next morning, you definitely prove your expertise in this matter.
> 
> @jean15paul_PE thank you for your analysis about NCEES scoring process that helped a lot to understand and also give us confidence and hope that it is a fair process.
> @DuranDuran PE I can't tell you enough how you are an inspiration for us many here in this thread, your wisdom & advice were a big help while waiting impatiently!
> 
> Also to my fellow spammers, thank you for the good laugh and making that period way more fun than expected @MeowMeow @txjennah PE @Spitfire6532 @pbrme and many more couldn't tag everyone.
> 
> @Liz06 & @structurenole15 you guys are amazing engineers I have no doubt about it, I think and strongly believe that passing the PE has a lot to do with luck as we all studied hard, I wish you best of luck for your next try I will be cheering for both of you.


Not sure what I did to deserve this shout out, but thanks


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Be-n said:


> 3. Based on my experience in US, I don’t think in this profession here there is place for discrimination. There is not enough good professional to be picky about. At least not where I live in US. I’ve worked with people of all sorts of types. Never seen anyone in 10 years judged based on anything but professional qualities.
> 4. Based on #1 and #3, my conclusion is “work hard, proof you’re worth it, be a fine professional and I am 100% sure you will succeed regardless if you are minority or not.”


It's really great that you've never seen any discrimination @Be-n . I'm happy for you.

I have though. I've personally observed discrimination in the workplace on the basis of race, gender, political beliefs, religion, and sexual orientation at various times in my career. And that's only referring to the blatant obvious stuff. There's a whole lot more subtle prejudice that could never be proven, but still exists.

For whatever it's worth, I reported this discrimination to HR at one of my first jobs. You know what I was told by the people who's responsibility it is to prevent discrimination. I was told that they know the people in the field are prejudiced and there's nothing they can do about it. So they just focus on the offices. ... seriously!?!

But you don't have to take my word for it. I don't really expect you to accept someone else's experience over your own. So here. Here's an article about Texaco in the 90s. Employees recorded executives saying all kinds of wonderful* things about black employees. (*sarcasm) I worked there a few years after this and got to watch first hand as the company tried to clean up it's image.

By the way the "black jelly bean" quote isn't explained well in the article because they didn't include the full quote. When talking about employees' opportunity for career advancement, what was said was that black employees were like black jelly beans. They're always left at the bottom of the jar because no one wants them. Or something to that effect.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/archive/local/1996/11/10/texaco-taps-a-deep-well-of-racism/e5767eb2-4918-4070-adbe-053be672804d/



I'm done.

Edit: I really appreciate and value your comments on this issue @txjennah PE .
I've been trying not to comment because this conversation is EXHAUSTING.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

Be-n said:


> where did I offend anyone?
> I don’t see how anything listed above can offend anyone. Again, I apologize if it does.


By the way. Why what you said is offensive. Throughout this conversation you've consistently held your experiences as fact, while minimizing the experience of anyone who disagrees with you.

Edit: also you said some weird stuff about women in your first post. Maybe it was intended as a joke. Or maybe it's a language barrier thing. (I'm assuming this possibility based on you talking about your home country.) But regardless it was weird and inappropriate.


----------



## morphe83 PE

jean15paul_PE said:


> Not sure what I did to deserve this shout out, but thanks


This post  eased my pain while waiting , showed how fair is NCEES scoring process. There are so many misinformation and confusion about this matter, so this post made the most sense to me.









Pe score


Pls can anyone tells how many correct questions shall be answered in in order to pass pe exam construction thk




engineerboards.com


----------



## Catmiatm

Liz06 said:


> COngratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! which depht?


Transportation


----------



## DrRich PE

structurenole15 said:


> I've had time to do some thinking.
> 
> And you know what? It doesn't matter if you failed. Because if it was easy, everybody would pass it on their first try! I've met so many of you here that have taken this thing multiple times, 2, 3, 4, whatever. But everyone that I see that took it three times has "PE" at the end of their username. You know what that tells me? IT'S POSSIBLE!
> 
> So don't give up! Me? I'm gonna take a few days to sulk, cry, whatever I need to do, and then in a couple weeks, I'm putting together a plan of attach and KILLING THIS THING in the spring!
> 
> WE GOT THIS!!!!!


love a good plan of attach!


----------



## Liz06

Catmiatm said:


> Transportation


@Catmiatm help me to pass        pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee do you take a class?


----------



## MeowMeow PE

you guys, i'm jonesin to spam. I NEED SOMEWHERE TO SPAM.


----------



## steel

MeowMeow said:


> you guys, i'm jonesin to spam. I NEED SOMEWHERE TO SPAM.


I say we reopen the Oct 2021 spam thread as a perpetual spam thread!


----------



## Dothracki PE

structurenole15 said:


> I say we reopen the Oct 2021 spam thread as a perpetual spam thread!


I started a new perpetual CBT thread since the CBT exams are technically already underway for some disciplines.


----------



## steel

Dothracki PE said:


> I started a new perpetual CBT thread since the CBT exams are technically already underway for some disciplines.


I meant that because of that, we need a perpetual SPAM thread!

SPAM SPAM SPAM!


----------



## DisPEar

Are they gonna take back our passes? Is this Phase 7?


----------



## steel

DisPEar said:


> Are they gonna take back our passes? Is this Phase 7?
> View attachment 26291


No, they're gonna realize they gave my passing score to the wrong person.


----------



## johnengely

I got passing score of 73 as per Texas board , does that mean I got 73 right answers or I got 73%?


----------



## morphe83 PE

DisPEar said:


> Are they gonna take back our passes? Is this Phase 7?
> View attachment 26291


I log into my NCEES every morning checking making sure that green box is still there, and then I go to PE roster look up my name and still see it with a license number  making sure they didn't take it away from me. But this morning first day didn't do it! I guess I am finally in phase 8 back to normal


----------



## DisPEar

morphe83 PE said:


> I log into my NCEES every morning checking making sure that green box is still there, and then I go to PE roster look up my name and still see it with a license number  making sure they didn't take it away from me. But this morning first day didn't do it! I guess I am finally in phase 8 back to normal


looks like we're still good


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

NCEES must be using AZW cloud services.


----------



## morphe83 PE

johnengely said:


> I got passing score of 73 as per Texas board , does that mean I got 73 right answers or I got 73%?


It means 73% per their scale, 70% represent the cut score based on my understanding.


----------



## Spitfire6532

morphe83 PE said:


> It means 73% per their scale, 70% represent the cut score based on my understanding.


This is correct. Probably means you got one or two questions right above the cut score, congrats on the pass!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

DisPEar said:


> Are they gonna take back our passes? Is this Phase 7?
> View attachment 26291


You passed. You're fine.
Yes it's normal that you are doubting it. It could last a while.


----------



## SirKellen

RBHeadge PE said:


> You passed. You're fine.
> Yes it's normal that you are doubting it. It could last a while.


So I've seen that in Minnesota you only get letters if you've passed but haven't submitted/don't have experience yet or if you have failed. Since clearly there are issues with NCEES with maintenance, Minnesota with potentially not releasing results yet, and I have gotten out of state mail that was postmarked later than Dec. 2nd, can I start to feel optimistic about my chances at passing or should I continue to agonizingly wait in limbo?


----------



## steel

johnengely said:


> I got passing score of 73 as per Texas board , does that mean I got 73 right answers or I got 73%?


It means neither. It means that whatever score you got per NCEES is equal to a 73 (units unknown) per Texas.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SirKellen said:


> So I've seen that in Minnesota you only get letters if you've passed but haven't submitted/don't have experience yet or if you have failed.


Is that true? I don't think that was the case in the past. I thought everyone got a letter regardless.



SirKellen said:


> Since clearly there are issues with NCEES with maintenance,


That's irrelevant. 



SirKellen said:


> Since clearly there are issues with NCEES[...], Minnesota with potentially not releasing results yet,


Yeah, someone really dropped the ball this year.



SirKellen said:


> and I have gotten out of state mail that was postmarked later than Dec. 2nd,


Mail service has been a cluster since May last year and I don't see that changing anytime soon. 
I thought something was wrong when people reporting getting their letters on Saturday Dec 4 but postmarked on Dec 2. One would expect the MSP area to get their results the next day in the mail. 

Where approximately are you in Minnesota? Metro area, burbs, rural, or might-as-well-be-Canada? That could be a factor.


In the past few years, Minnesota has authorized NCEES to release the results as soon as they finished stuffing the envelopes and put them in the mail, or the next morning. I'm not sure why it's still delayed. Unless they are still stuffing envelopes? 



SirKellen said:


> can I start to feel optimistic about my chances at passing or should I continue to agonizingly wait in limbo?





Spoiler: Answer to your question



Sorry.






I tried to get a pic of the more metaphysical plane of limbo, but they were all huge! So I went simpsons instead.


----------



## SirKellen

RBHeadge PE said:


> Is that true? I don't think that was the case in the past. I thought everyone got a letter regardless.


I don't actually know. I thought I saw that somewhere in the WttS thread or somewhere else here and Reddit but could be a circular information thing. I do know that some of my coworkers didn't get letters when they had the prior experience and passed but they did take it a few years ago.



RBHeadge PE said:


> That's irrelevant.


I thought maybe the results would be up when it came back but alas.. 



RBHeadge PE said:


> Yeah, someone really dropped the ball this year.


Yeah maybe so. I know they are busy with folks trying to renew their licenses at the end of the year so I could see something like that falling through the cracks. I wouldn't want to pester them too much with questions if that's the case.




RBHeadge PE said:


> Mail service has been a cluster since May last year and I don't see that changing anytime soon.
> I thought something was wrong when people reporting getting their letters on Saturday Dec 4 but postmarked on Dec 2. One would expect the MSP area to get their results the next day in the mail.
> 
> Where approximately are you in Minnesota? Metro area, burbs, rural, or might-as-well-be-Canada? That could be a factor.


Yeah I'm about 25 minutes away from the building the board is in so in one of the interior burbs. I wouldn't think it would be too much of a wait for that distance but there is a reason it is called snail mail.




RBHeadge PE said:


> In the past few years, Minnesota has authorized NCEES to release the results as soon as they finished stuffing the envelopes and put them in the mail, or the next morning. I'm not sure why it's still delayed. Unless they are still stuffing envelopes?


Perhaps that could be the case as well. When I gave them a call yesterday, they said that they had sent everything out and gave NCEES the green light so maybe just a miscommunication or they may just not like me? I haven't heard of any other Minnesotan being able to access them by the account yet but I only personally know of two other engineers who took it this session with me.




RBHeadge PE said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to get a pic of the more metaphysical plane of limbo, but they were all huge! So I went simpsons instead.


Shoot. I was hoping that I could maybe do the ol process of elimination. Oh well. The wait continues into tomorrow!


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SirKellen said:


> I don't actually know. I thought I saw that somewhere in the WttS thread or somewhere else here and Reddit but could be a circular information thing. I do know that some of my coworkers didn't get letters when they had the prior experience and passed but they did take it a few years ago.
> 
> [...]
> Shoot. I was hoping that I could maybe do the ol process of elimination. Oh well. The wait continues into tomorrow!


If the first paragraph is true, then you have reason to be optimistic. I just can't confirm that it is true.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

SirKellen said:


> Shoot. I was hoping that I could maybe do the ol process of elimination. Oh well. The wait continues into tomorrow!


Congrats! You never didn't have it! 
Although I'm curious if/when you get a letter in the mail.


----------



## SirKellen

Thanks! Now I just have to get my continuing ed credits before my license expires in June of next year. Minnesota has all of the licenses expire at the end of June in even numbered years.

Edit: I think I actually do get an exception for the first licensing period so no worries there!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

SirKellen said:


> Thanks! Now I just have to get my continuing ed credits before my license expires in June of next year. Minnesota has all of the licenses expire at the end of June in even numbered years.


They don't exempt first time renewals from CEU requirements since you only have a partial term? My state does that and I've heard of other states doing the same thing.


----------



## steel

SirKellen said:


> Thanks! Now I just have to get my continuing ed credits before my license expires in June of next year. Minnesota has all of the licenses expire at the end of June in even numbered years.


It's odd that they make you get 24 hours in 6 months, as opposed to the regular 24 hours over 2 years. Do they exempt new licensees?


----------



## SirKellen

I actually think we do get an exception first licensing period. I'll figure out more as I go through the actual licensing process I suppose.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> It's odd that they make you get 24 hours in 6 months, as opposed to the regular 24 hours over 2 years. Do they exempt new licensees?


Every State is different. The pdh regs are all-over-the-place

I can't remember which State it is, but there is one State where people who pass in October should avoid registering until January 1st, because if they registered immediately after passing then they'd have to pay the same fee again two weeks later when all licenses need to be renewed.


----------



## DLD PE

This is complete BS. Everyone and their mom's mom knows NCEES is #1 on this list, at least between October-Dec.


----------



## DoctorWho-PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> This is complete BS. Everyone and their mom's mom knows NCEES is #1 on this list, at least between October-Dec.
> 
> View attachment 26330


Nah, we don't search, we know EXACTLY where to go.


----------



## Kmwnjpa2018

Well unfortunately I will be trying out the CBT… ugh… I was hoping I passed, but just getting out of quarantine from Covid I didn’t expect much…I’m still feeling the effects
Congratulations to everyone that passed


----------



## DisPEar

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Well unfortunately I will be trying out the CBT… ugh… I was hoping I passed, but just getting out of quarantine from Covid I didn’t expect much…I’m still feeling the effects
> Congratulations to everyone that passed


Don't worry! You will get it next time around, now you know how these tests are formatted


----------



## Dothracki PE

DuranDuran PE said:


> This is complete BS. Everyone and their mom's mom knows NCEES is #1 on this list, at least between October-Dec.
> 
> 
> vhab49_PE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, we don't search, we know EXACTLY where to go.
Click to expand...

Everyone has the URL bookmarked and memorized when waiting on results. Some might even set it as their homepage.


----------



## txjennah PE

Kmwnjpa2018 said:


> Well unfortunately I will be trying out the CBT… ugh… I was hoping I passed, but just getting out of quarantine from Covid I didn’t expect much…I’m still feeling the effects
> Congratulations to everyone that passed


Go easy on yourself - this is a very strange time right now, and I don't think many of us are feeling 100% mentally. You'll get this


----------



## civilrobot PE etc etc

Dothracki PE said:


> Everyone has the URL bookmarked and memorized when waiting on results. Some might even set it as their homepage.


It's been 6 months since I passed and I STILL have my login information saved in my browser. I have NCEES bookmarked in my phone.


----------



## Be-n

SirKellen said:


> I actually think we do get an exception first licensing period. I'll figure out more as I go through the actual licensing process I suppose.


My state exempts from cont. ed. for the licensing period when PE exam is passed and not when license number is received.

I passed PE in November, applied in December and received a license number in March, which was the next licensing period from when PE was passed. I was sure I don’t need to do cont. ed. in the first period but found later from the board rep. that I have to complete all PDH’s because I passed PE in the previous term.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

I'd like to offer my congratulations again to everyone who passed! This is a major accomplishment and something to be proud of, soon enough you'll get licensed by a State board and can add those two letters after your name.

On behalf of all of the vets here, we hope you stick around! If you found the WttS or any of the other threads helpful then pay if forward and help the next class of engineers. As the community has fully switched from bi-annual P&P to continuous CBT exams there will always be someone else that needs helps. 

And beyond the technical threads we have active social threads and game (especially mafia) in the shoot the breeze forum.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Over the years, I've been asked to write a follow up to the stages of wait. I said I would but obviously that never happened. There are many reasons why.

Foremost, I'm just reluctant to finally just sit down to write a carefully written essay. I do it for work and I try not to things that feel like work for my hobbies. 

It's really two essays. One for people who failed and one for people who passed. Considerable effort and tact is required for the former.

The audience for such an essays are limited. Most people just want to get their results and move on with their life. Which is fine. The timing of the post is difficult. When is the right time make a post about post-results life? Right before the drop, when people are too nervous to read it? After the initial release when people are too jubilant, depressed, or angry to read it - or distracted by their ongoing wait? A week days later, when only the hooked are here, or the depressed looking answers? IDK?

The answer is probably the last option. And I should have done it 3 years ago and recycled it or called back to it. But I didn't do that, and it's too late to ever impact a P&P exam person. But as I type this, I realized it may still work for the CBT exam takers. And I will endeavor to write two separate threads to cover those topics for CBT takers before year end. 

On a related note, one of my greatest regrets with the WttS is that I never wrote a substantive post-fail message. It's a sensitive topic and I lack the E.Q. to do it justice. I always deferred to some of the other vets who had messages of their own that they liked to post.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

History Time!

In these next few posts I'm going to discuss the genesis of the WttS, and the broad strokes of the progression of State releases, maps, and the EB culture surrounding the release over time.



I took the PE exam for the first time in October 2013. Things were rough the first couple weeks after the exam but I managed to stop thinking about it during the second half of November. Then one night in early December I had a dream that I failed the exam. I'm a lucid dreamer, and I knew it was false but it still shock me. I was alone on a business trip in a hotel in Brussels. And I couldn't get back to sleep that night. I checked PCS and NCEES websites for the first of hundreds times that month. Nothing.

I returned Stateside a few days later. I checked in with a work colleague who also took the nuclear PE exam that session. I could see it in his face as soon as I walked into his office that he failed. He told me the results came out a few days prior. It was the beginning of a long December.

Maryland was the last State to release that year. The initial release happened on day 40, I had to wait until day 54. Remember how you felt from the moment I said that the the release was imminent through actually getting your results? The catatonic nerves and dread. The inability to concentrate or do anything productive. Most of you had to wait a few hours. I had that feeling for two weeks! New Jersey only had to put up with it for a week this cycle. I had to deal with that for two f#$%ing weeks! And no it doesn't get easier with time.

A week into that wait the pass rates were released. At the time they didn't report the number of takers for a given exam; only the first time and repeat taker pass rates. A quirk of the nuclear PE exam is that there are so few test takers and one can basically break those percentages down into raw numbers. i.e. 44% is obviously 4/9. And during those two weeks I would hear of other individual nuclear PE takers passing and failing. While I was waiting I was seeing the chances of my passing go up and down with the amount of outstanding results. Usually the passing chance went down.

Anyway back in 2005 I would see ads on TV for the movie Jarhead. The ads would finish with the tagline "Welcome to the Suck". I thought it was funny and it resonated with me. Eight years later I would describe the PE wait as "the suck". I had no idea that the "the Suck" was the what some Marines call the Marine Corp. Kind obvious in retrospect. _In fact, I've worked extensively with every uniformed service except for the Marines. It wouldn't be until early 2019 that I learned it was a USMC thing. Oops sorry._​
I found EB the morning my results finally released. At the time only members could read the website. _I guess bandwidth was so high at the time that it was an effort to reduce costs? _I was trying to read threads via google cached pages and deleting cookies. I read on here that Maryland had finally released, and a few seconds later I got the email.

I failed.

In the coming days the ban on non-members viewing pages went away. I was able to get a better idea of what happened during that time. I saw a bunch of people ignorant of the process, lots of people trying to figure stuff out, lots of theory, lots of trolling and no one actually trying to collect or compile notes. I knew that I was going to have to go through this process a year later and I wanted to be better prepared. I came back briefly the next May to observe. It wasn't a serious effort but I was trying to learn to make things easier the next fall.

It wasn't much easier. Back then people would start new threads to ask a questions, or rant, or whatever about the exam and the wait. It was difficult for the PE candidates to track of what was going on. It was difficult for the well meaning vets to triage. It was great for the trolling though. Back then people would create a State release thread in the relevant results subforum when they got their results. People would refresh the subforum page, and assume that results came out if they saw a State had released. That's why those fake results threads got such a rise out of people.

I passed in October 2014. It was one of the longer waits on record. It was painful and it sucked. And I thought that there had to be a better way. I resolved to come back in April and try to help out the next class.

One of the things I noticed in those three sessions was that it was always the same the questions or arguments being posed. The vets would bounce between the threads and try to answer the same questions that they answered six months prior... or sometimes they would just troll. Inevitably one or two of those threads would take off and become the default "waiting thread" for that administration. You can think of those threads as proto-WttS. In October 2014 there were four such threads! 

And It was like that every six months. 

I had the idea of putting together everything in one thread in early 2015 but I never got around to it. 2015 and 2016 were the busiest years of my career. Instead I would just keep up the tradition of bouncing between threads and trying to help when and where I could.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> History Time!
> 
> In these next few posts I'm going to discuss the genesis of the WttS, and the broad strokes of the progression of State releases, maps, and the EB culture surrounding the release over time.
> 
> 
> 
> I took the PE exam for the first time in October 2013. Things were rough the first couple weeks after the exam but I managed to stop thinking about it during the second half of November. Then one night in early December I had a dream that I failed the exam. I'm a lucid dreamer, and I knew it was false but it still shock me. I was alone on a business trip in a hotel in Brussels. And I couldn't get back to sleep that night. I checked PCS and NCEES websites for the first of hundreds times that month. Nothing.
> 
> I returned Stateside a few days later. I checked in with a work colleague who also took the nuclear PE exam that session. I could see it in his face as soon as I walked into his office that he failed. He told me the results came out a few days prior. It was the beginning of a long December.
> 
> Maryland was the last State to release that year. The initial release happened on day 40, I had to wait until day 54. Remember how you felt from the moment I said that the the release was imminent through actually getting your results? The catatonic nerves and dread. The inability to concentrate or do anything productive. Most of you had to wait a few hours. I had that feeling for two weeks! New Jersey only had to put up with it for a week this cycle. I had to deal with that for two f#$%ing weeks! And no it doesn't get easier with time.
> 
> A week into that wait the pass rates were released. At the time they didn't report the number of takers for a given exam; only the first time and repeat taker pass rates. A quirk of the nuclear PE exam is that there are so few test takers and one can basically break those percentages down into raw numbers. i.e. 44% is obviously 4/9. And during those two weeks I would hear of other individual nuclear PE takers passing and failing. While I was waiting I was seeing the chances of my passing go up and down with the amount of outstanding results. Usually the passing chance went down.
> 
> Anyway back in 2005 I would see ads on TV for the movie Jarhead. The ads would finish with the tagline "Welcome to the Suck". I thought it was funny and it resonated with me. Eight years later I would describe the PE wait as "the suck". I had no idea that the "the Suck" was the what some Marines call the Marine Corp. Kind obvious in retrospect. _In fact, I've worked extensively with every uniformed service except for the Marines. It wouldn't be until early 2019 that I learned it was a USMC thing. Oops sorry._​
> I found EB the morning my results finally released. At the time only members could read the website. _I guess bandwidth was so high at the time that it was an effort to reduce costs? _I was trying to read threads via google cached pages and deleting cookies. I read on here that Maryland had finally released, and a few seconds later I got the email.
> 
> I failed.
> 
> In the coming days the ban on non-members viewing pages went away. I was able to get a better idea of what happened during that time. I saw a bunch of people ignorant of the process, lots of people trying to figure stuff out, lots of theory, lots of trolling and no one actually trying to collect or compile notes. I knew that I was going to have to go through this process a year later and I wanted to be better prepared. I came back briefly the next May to observe. It wasn't a serious effort but I was trying to learn to make things easier the next fall.
> 
> It wasn't much easier. Back then people would start new threads to ask a questions, or rant, or whatever about the exam and the wait. It was difficult for the PE candidates to track of what was going on. It was difficult for the well meaning vets to triage. It was great for the trolling though. Back then people would create a State release thread in the relevant results subforum when they got their results. People would refresh the subforum page, and assume that results came out if they saw a State had released. That's why those fake results threads got such a rise out of people.
> 
> I passed in October 2014. It was one of the longer waits on record. It was painful and it sucked. And I thought that there had to be a better way. I resolved to come back in April and try to help out the next class.
> 
> One of the things I noticed in those three sessions was that it was always the same the questions or arguments being posed. The vets would bounce between the threads and try to answer the same questions that they answered six months prior... or sometimes they would just troll. Inevitably one or two of those threads would take off and become the default "waiting thread" for that administration. You can think of those threads as proto-WttS. In October 2014 there were four such threads!
> 
> And It was like that every six months.
> 
> I had the idea of putting together everything in one thread in early 2015 but I never got around to it. 2015 and 2016 were the busiest years of my career. Instead I would just keep up the tradition of bouncing between threads and trying to help when and where I could.


Excellent post @RBHeadge PE .
Can I suggest that these post be a separate thread?

This will get forever lost in the specific Oct21 WttS. It should be preserved for posterity.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@jean15paul_PE 
I like the idea! I'll meet you halfway. 

I want to end this thread with a poetic style and I need some of those history posts for it to "work". 

When I'm done here I'll copy it into a new thread with some narrative edits to let it stand on it's own. Maybe something like "An oral history of the P&P PE exam experience circa 2000s-2021". I'll start it with a matter-of-fact narrative. Then open it open for peoples to discuss their own experiences and perspective's. Would people be interested in that?

@ Everyone 
I'll probably have this wrapped up by Thursday evening. 
Next post will be somewhat short, it'll cover the maps, and the different release "eras".
WttS April 2018- April 2019
Oct 2019 post-mortem
WttS 2020-2021
finale

Does anyone else have any other questions or suggested topics?


----------



## steel

Question: How does Texas deal with the computer based tests? Is the 7-10 wait period that NCEES tells you longer because Texas would still have to do their own scaled score kinda thing? Or do they not do that since NCEES already does a scaled score for CBT tests?

Seems like it would be a nightmare for them doing it constantly since you can take the tests year-round now.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

structurenole15 said:


> Question: How does Texas deal with the computer based tests? Is the 7-10 wait period that NCEES tells you longer because Texas would still have to do their own scaled score kinda thing? Or do they not do that since NCEES already does a scaled score for CBT tests?


No idea. I've never seen a Texas CBT exam taker respond back about their post exam percentage. I haven't looked for it either.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

At this point I'd like to take a short detour and discuss the history of when States release. I don't work for a Board or NCEES. I don't actually know what happens behind the scenes. But I have been monitoring things closely since 2013 and have looked at the data going back to 2005.

From my experience there are two different release eras for the P&P exam. Everything that happened up to and including Oct 2013, and everything that happened after Oct 2013.

Prior to April 2014 there was a pretty big range of dates between the initial release and the last State to get their results back. Typically, the range would be weeks long and only a handful of States would release on any given day. I'm not sure exactly why. It seems like there may have been a throttle on the NCEES side of things.

One factor was the proliferation of third-party companies, like PCS and CTS which would aid the State boards in processing the results. According to their websites, these companies would provide QC on the results and confirm their validity. I'm not sure what that means. As best I can tell, those companies would do a lot of the grunt administrative work for the boards. Things like processing applications, data entry, mailing out notices, database management, etc. These firms were pretty common back then. And the States that used those firms would also tend to be some of the last to release, sometimes excessively late. Many States ceased using those services between 2013-2015. By the time this last test was offered, I think only three States still used those companies.

This slow-release period had several effects on EB. Firstly, was State release threads. It was common practice for someone from nearly every State to create a thread to discuss their State's release. These threads served as a way for people to exchange information on the process, ask questions, share notes, or just rant about the wait. Usually, these threads were made after the respective State released. This was a time before the WttS, and there may not have been a single equivalent thread at the time - and sometime we'd learn of those initial release via those threads. But sometimes they would be created before release if someone had something useful to say. But they were also used for trolling. Vets would post a thread "STATE released" or "I just heard from STATE" or whatever. And this would get a rise out of people thinking that their State came out. It was easy to see in the first post that it was trolling, but people may have waiting days or weeks by that point and were pretty high strung. Sometimes those troll threads would even end up being the State thread for that session.

The other effect of a slow release was on the map. It was pretty easy to maintain the map when only a handful of states released per day. Generally speaking, the map would get updated once or twice a day. It was not a major time commitment and we all appreciated the work. For most of my early time here the map was done by @snowbum PE. He wasn't very active after 2015, and it fell to other users after he departed.

Things began to change with the April 2014 exam. That's when 30+ States would release on the same day, and all-but-a-few would come out the next day. I don't know what changed. I suspect it was a change in how NCEES transmitted information to the State boards, or how the Boards sent out information to the examinees, or both, or some combination of other factors. It may or may not have been related to the phasing out of third party contractors.

The accelerated release also meant that updating the map became a lot more work. Nobody minded a map coming out after COB when only 2-4 States released that day. People expected things to move faster when there were 2-5 States releasing an hour. _And it was the 2010’s and everything in society was available on-demand_. Most users didn't realize it, but maintaining the map now became a full-time job on the first day. A nearly thankless job too.


I never wanted to be the ‘map guy’.

As I posted earlier, I had a very busy job through 2016. I wasn't especially active on the site. I would drop in during the wait periods and help answer questions where needed. Things didn't slow down for me until spring 2017. And that's when I became more active with the proto-WttS threads. I was helping to keep the peace for the Oct 2017 proto-WttS threads. The release happened and none of the previous users who did the map was active that day; and after a delay it became clear that no one was going to do it. I volunteered to do the map. The rest is history.

The map isn't easy. Especially with so many States coming out at once during the first day. It was a full-time job to update the map on Day 1. I would either take leave or work extra hours to make up for the lost time.

The map was a lot of work. I figured out early that a 15 minute update cadence was the fastest I could achieve. The process of actually making a new map is pretty fast. Takes about a minute. Color the State, save the map, resize and change it to a jpeg. Uploading takes another couple minutes: add a new post with timestamps and descriptions. Then edit the first post with the new map. So that adds up to three minutes toal. The hard part is learning which State has just released and if it’s legit (too many false reports, partial releases, or questions) and if an asterisk is needed. The results are spread around several threads on EB, and even more on reddit. For various reasons, often down to logistics and time, I wouldn’t look at reddit myself. Plus I still had things I had to do on the WttS or similar threads. Most of the other 10-12 minutes was spent looking through threads and triaging where I could

Starting in 2019 I would have helpers track the information. @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE come to mind, but there were many others. Apologies if I didn’t include you here.

Not all States would release via NCEES first and that caused questions of how to handle the map. EB precedent was to consider a State released if anyone got their results by any means: mail, license lookup, PCS/CTS breadcrumbs, calling, etc. I only partially followed that precedent. I treated the first of NCEES or mail as the official release day. Anything else got an asterisk that would be added to the map later.

Despite not ever wanting to do that map, I enjoyed doing it a lot the first three times. It was being ‘the map guy’ that made me feel like respected vet on the site. It made me much more active than I was on the site prior. 

_I’ll also add that when I made the first release map, the Philadelphia Eagles were playing very well. I painted the release colors midnight green and silver for that reason. Sort of an homage to bleedinggreennation. It didn’t hurt that the eagles would win the super bowl less than two months later. I kept up the color scheme thereafter in a vain hope that it would lead to them winning the super bowl again. It’s only silly if it doesn’t work. It didn’t work._

My biggest regret in doing the map was that it took me away from the WttS or similar threads. There were some many people who I couldn’t congratulate in real time because I was busy with the map. Nor could I answer questions as quickly as I would have liked either. Years later it’s something I really do regret.

By mid-2019 I would have gladly handed map duties over if another vet asked to take on the role. No one ever asked. – And if covid hadn’t happened, I would have started asking around for volunteers for the April 2020 map. But covid accelerated the CBT transition and with only three more maps remaining I figured I’d just tough it out until the end.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE

RBHeadge PE said:


> At this point I'd like to take a short detour and discuss the history of when States release. I don't work for a Board or NCEES. I don't actually know what happens behind the scenes. But I have been monitoring things closely since 2013 and have looked at the data going back to 2005.
> 
> From my experience there are two different release eras for the P&P exam. Everything that happened up to and including Oct 2013, and everything that happened after Oct 2013.
> 
> Prior to April 2014 there was a pretty big range of dates between the initial release and the last State to get their results back. Typically, the range would be weeks long and only a handful of States would release on any given day. I'm not sure exactly why. It seems like there may have been a throttle on the NCEES side of things.
> 
> One factor was the proliferation of third-party companies, like PCS and CTS which would aid the State boards in processing the results. According to their websites, these companies would provide QC on the results and confirm their validity. I'm not sure what that means. As best I can tell, those companies would do a lot of the grunt administrative work for the boards. Things like processing applications, data entry, mailing out notices, database management, etc. These firms were pretty common back then. And the States that used those firms would also tend to be some of the last to release, sometimes excessively late. Many States ceased using those services between 2013-2015. By the time this last test was offered, I think only three States still used those companies.
> 
> This slow-release period had several effects on EB. Firstly, was State release threads. It was common practice for someone from nearly every State to create a thread to discuss their State's release. These threads served as a way for people to exchange information on the process, ask questions, share notes, or just rant about the wait. Usually, these threads were made after the respective State released. This was a time before the WttS, and there may not have been a single equivalent thread at the time - and sometime we'd learn of those initial release via those threads. But sometimes they would be created before release if someone had something useful to say. But they were also used for trolling. Vets would post a thread "STATE released" or "I just heard from STATE" or whatever. And this would get a rise out of people thinking that their State came out. It was easy to see in the first post that it was trolling, but people may have waiting days or weeks by that point and were pretty high strung. Sometimes those troll threads would even end up being the State thread for that session.
> 
> The other effect of a slow release was on the map. It was pretty easy to maintain the map when only a handful of states released per day. Generally speaking, the map would get updated once or twice a day. It was not a major time commitment and we all appreciated the work. For most of my early time here the map was done by @snowbum PE. He wasn't very active after 2015, and it fell to other users after he departed.
> 
> Things began to change with the April 2014 exam. That's when 30+ States would release on the same day, and all-but-a-few would come out the next day. I don't know what changed. I suspect it was a change in how NCEES transmitted information to the State boards, or how the Boards sent out information to the examinees, or both, or some combination of other factors. It may or may not have been related to the phasing out of third party contractors.
> 
> The accelerated release also meant that updating the map became a lot more work. Nobody minded a map coming out after COB when only 2-4 States released that day. People expected things to move faster when there were 2-5 States releasing an hour. _And it was the 2010’s and everything in society was available on-demand_. Most users didn't realize it, but maintaining the map now became a full-time job on the first day. A nearly thankless job too.
> 
> 
> I never wanted to be the ‘map guy’.
> 
> As I posted earlier, I had a very busy job through 2016. I wasn't especially active on the site. I would drop in during the wait periods and help answer questions where needed. Things didn't slow down for me until spring 2017. And that's when I became more active with the proto-WttS threads. I was helping to keep the peace for the Oct 2017 proto-WttS threads. The release happened and none of the previous users who did the map was active that day; and after a delay it became clear that no one was going to do it. I volunteered to do the map. The rest is history.
> 
> The map isn't easy. Especially with so many States coming out at once during the first day. It was a full-time job to update the map on Day 1. I would either take leave or work extra hours to make up for the lost time.
> 
> The map was a lot of work. I figured out early that a 15 minute update cadence was the fastest I could achieve. The process of actually making a new map is pretty fast. Takes about a minute. Color the State, save the map, resize and change it to a jpeg. Uploading takes another couple minutes: add a new post with timestamps and descriptions. Then edit the first post with the new map. So that adds up to three minutes toal. The hard part is learning which State has just released and if it’s legit (too many false reports, partial releases, or questions) and if an asterisk is needed. The results are spread around several threads on EB, and even more on reddit. For various reasons, often down to logistics and time, I wouldn’t look at reddit myself. Plus I still had things I had to do on the WttS or similar threads. Most of the other 10-12 minutes was spent looking through threads and triaging where I could
> 
> Starting in 2019 I would have helpers track the information. @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE come to mind, but there were many others. Apologies if I didn’t include you here.
> 
> Not all States would release via NCEES first and that caused questions of how to handle the map. EB precedent was to consider a State released if anyone got their results by any means: mail, license lookup, PCS/CTS breadcrumbs, calling, etc. I only partially followed that precedent. I treated the first of NCEES or mail as the official release day. Anything else got an asterisk that would be added to the map later.
> 
> Despite not ever wanting to do that map, I enjoyed doing it a lot the first three times. It was being ‘the map guy’ that made me feel like respected vet on the site. It made me much more active than I was on the site prior.
> 
> _I’ll also add that when I made the first release map, the Philadelphia Eagles were playing very well. I painted the release colors midnight green and silver for that reason. Sort of an homage to bleedinggreennation. It didn’t hurt that the eagles would win the super bowl less than two months later. I kept up the color scheme thereafter in a vain hope that it would lead to them winning the super bowl again. It’s only silly if it doesn’t work. It didn’t work._
> 
> My biggest regret in doing the map was that it took me away from the WttS or similar threads. There were some many people who I couldn’t congratulate in real time because I was busy with the map. Nor could I answer questions as quickly as I would have liked either. Years later it’s something I really do regret.
> 
> By mid-2019 I would have gladly handed map duties over if another vet asked to take on the role. No one ever asked. – And if covid hadn’t happened, I would have started asking around for volunteers for the April 2020 map. But covid accelerated the CBT transition and with only three more maps remaining I figured I’d just tough it out until the end.


I know creating the maps is a lot of work... I may not have realize my first cycle here, but definitely by the 2nd.
I just want to add that the map job isn't thankless. ... well it shouldn't be. Everyone appreciates the maps SO MUCH, even if we don't always express it. 

@RBHeadge PE


----------



## steel

RBHeadge PE said:


> At this point I'd like to take a short detour and discuss the history of when States release. I don't work for a Board or NCEES. I don't actually know what happens behind the scenes. But I have been monitoring things closely since 2013 and have looked at the data going back to 2005.
> 
> From my experience there are two different release eras for the P&P exam. Everything that happened up to and including Oct 2013, and everything that happened after Oct 2013.
> 
> Prior to April 2014 there was a pretty big range of dates between the initial release and the last State to get their results back. Typically, the range would be weeks long and only a handful of States would release on any given day. I'm not sure exactly why. It seems like there may have been a throttle on the NCEES side of things.
> 
> One factor was the proliferation of third-party companies, like PCS and CTS which would aid the State boards in processing the results. According to their websites, these companies would provide QC on the results and confirm their validity. I'm not sure what that means. As best I can tell, those companies would do a lot of the grunt administrative work for the boards. Things like processing applications, data entry, mailing out notices, database management, etc. These firms were pretty common back then. And the States that used those firms would also tend to be some of the last to release, sometimes excessively late. Many States ceased using those services between 2013-2015. By the time this last test was offered, I think only three States still used those companies.
> 
> This slow-release period had several effects on EB. Firstly, was State release threads. It was common practice for someone from nearly every State to create a thread to discuss their State's release. These threads served as a way for people to exchange information on the process, ask questions, share notes, or just rant about the wait. Usually, these threads were made after the respective State released. This was a time before the WttS, and there may not have been a single equivalent thread at the time - and sometime we'd learn of those initial release via those threads. But sometimes they would be created before release if someone had something useful to say. But they were also used for trolling. Vets would post a thread "STATE released" or "I just heard from STATE" or whatever. And this would get a rise out of people thinking that their State came out. It was easy to see in the first post that it was trolling, but people may have waiting days or weeks by that point and were pretty high strung. Sometimes those troll threads would even end up being the State thread for that session.
> 
> The other effect of a slow release was on the map. It was pretty easy to maintain the map when only a handful of states released per day. Generally speaking, the map would get updated once or twice a day. It was not a major time commitment and we all appreciated the work. For most of my early time here the map was done by @snowbum PE. He wasn't very active after 2015, and it fell to other users after he departed.
> 
> Things began to change with the April 2014 exam. That's when 30+ States would release on the same day, and all-but-a-few would come out the next day. I don't know what changed. I suspect it was a change in how NCEES transmitted information to the State boards, or how the Boards sent out information to the examinees, or both, or some combination of other factors. It may or may not have been related to the phasing out of third party contractors.
> 
> The accelerated release also meant that updating the map became a lot more work. Nobody minded a map coming out after COB when only 2-4 States released that day. People expected things to move faster when there were 2-5 States releasing an hour. _And it was the 2010’s and everything in society was available on-demand_. Most users didn't realize it, but maintaining the map now became a full-time job on the first day. A nearly thankless job too.
> 
> 
> I never wanted to be the ‘map guy’.
> 
> As I posted earlier, I had a very busy job through 2016. I wasn't especially active on the site. I would drop in during the wait periods and help answer questions where needed. Things didn't slow down for me until spring 2017. And that's when I became more active with the proto-WttS threads. I was helping to keep the peace for the Oct 2017 proto-WttS threads. The release happened and none of the previous users who did the map was active that day; and after a delay it became clear that no one was going to do it. I volunteered to do the map. The rest is history.
> 
> The map isn't easy. Especially with so many States coming out at once during the first day. It was a full-time job to update the map on Day 1. I would either take leave or work extra hours to make up for the lost time.
> 
> The map was a lot of work. I figured out early that a 15 minute update cadence was the fastest I could achieve. The process of actually making a new map is pretty fast. Takes about a minute. Color the State, save the map, resize and change it to a jpeg. Uploading takes another couple minutes: add a new post with timestamps and descriptions. Then edit the first post with the new map. So that adds up to three minutes toal. The hard part is learning which State has just released and if it’s legit (too many false reports, partial releases, or questions) and if an asterisk is needed. The results are spread around several threads on EB, and even more on reddit. For various reasons, often down to logistics and time, I wouldn’t look at reddit myself. Plus I still had things I had to do on the WttS or similar threads. Most of the other 10-12 minutes was spent looking through threads and triaging where I could
> 
> Starting in 2019 I would have helpers track the information. @ChebyshevII PE @DuranDuran PE @MadamPirate PE @LyceeFruit PE come to mind, but there were many others. Apologies if I didn’t include you here.
> 
> Not all States would release via NCEES first and that caused questions of how to handle the map. EB precedent was to consider a State released if anyone got their results by any means: mail, license lookup, PCS/CTS breadcrumbs, calling, etc. I only partially followed that precedent. I treated the first of NCEES or mail as the official release day. Anything else got an asterisk that would be added to the map later.
> 
> Despite not ever wanting to do that map, I enjoyed doing it a lot the first three times. It was being ‘the map guy’ that made me feel like respected vet on the site. It made me much more active than I was on the site prior.
> 
> _I’ll also add that when I made the first release map, the Philadelphia Eagles were playing very well. I painted the release colors midnight green and silver for that reason. Sort of an homage to bleedinggreennation. It didn’t hurt that the eagles would win the super bowl less than two months later. I kept up the color scheme thereafter in a vain hope that it would lead to them winning the super bowl again. It’s only silly if it doesn’t work. It didn’t work._
> 
> My biggest regret in doing the map was that it took me away from the WttS or similar threads. There were some many people who I couldn’t congratulate in real time because I was busy with the map. Nor could I answer questions as quickly as I would have liked either. Years later it’s something I really do regret.
> 
> By mid-2019 I would have gladly handed map duties over if another vet asked to take on the role. No one ever asked. – And if covid hadn’t happened, I would have started asking around for volunteers for the April 2020 map. But covid accelerated the CBT transition and with only three more maps remaining I figured I’d just tough it out until the end.


I'll second @jean15paul_PE sentiments above. While we may not express is, I think everyone here looks at the maps and are extremely grateful that they were made.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

@jean15paul_PE @steelnole15 
Thank you for those kind word. Yes you are correct, and perhaps "thankless" isn't the appropriate word. Maybe I should have used underappreciated, insofar as the amount of effort required to do it seamlessly and quickly isn't immediately obvious. Sort of like being the sound manager at a stage show. Nobody notices if its done right, but everyone notices it if its wrong, and most people in the audience do realize what goes into doing it right.

I forgot to mention above that if the P&P were continuing indefinitely then I would have tried to work with the site admins to set up a widget or otherwise support a real-time fillable map. If I had known back in Oct '17 that I'd become the "map guy" I would have tried to set one up immediately. It would have saved me so much time and effort in the long run.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

We've now arrived at the part of the story where we can actually talk about the WttS itself. I fully intended to start a WttS for the April 2018 wait. But between forgetting/procrastinating/and being too busy at work the week before, I didn't start to type it until after the wait period began. Oops. 

I didn't forget for Oct '18. I drafted it during the summer, and copy/pasted immediately when the forums reopened after the exam. 

Most people on this site may not remember that for most of the site's existence the forum would shut down the day of the exam. Sometimes the closure would run through the weekend afterwards too. Towards the end, the forums would remain open for the vets to post. Why were the forums closed? To keep dumbass examinees from discussing the exam right after the exam. Every session people would come onto the forum and start discussing test questions. The mods would rush to delete them but some posts would slip through and would be found by NCEES staff who would monitor EB and other threads afterwards. Inevitably NCEES would send a legal nastygram to the site to remove the content and provide the information of the users who violated the candidate agreements. Again, I'm not a mod on this site, so I don't have any official information, but I've overheard at local NSPE meetings that every session there was usually a number (in the teens) of candidates who had their exams invalidated and refereed to their local boards because they posted information here or elsewhere.

But I digress. The first WttS was posted in October 2018. The initial post for that WttS isn't too different from what is found at the beginning of this thread. It had all the important information a waiting candidate could need. It explained why the grading process took so long, how long it took in the past, and what was noise to be ignored, the psychology and games of the wait, and the overall EB culture. It was a safe place for candidates to ask questions and talk through the process and their jitters. Finally it was intended to be the central waiting thread to cut back on the numerous other threads that the vets had to parse through to answer questions.

The first one wasn't a success.

The usual other threads were still made. Most of which were asking the same questions found in the WttS. I made some minor efforts to guide everything back to the WttS but in the end it didn't matter and the other threads took over. 

As of the time of this writing, the original WttS only has 9k pageviews. The thread that became the central place has 98k views! By comparison, the 3 weeklong WttS for January 2021 has 5k pageviews, and the thread I made for the Maryland PE exam site tips has 7k pageviews.


The April 2019 WttS was a completely different story. I already wrote the text, so I made a few token changes and reposted it for the April 2019 wait. This time around I was also more _aggressive_ in herding people toward the WttS. Between the reputation from October 18 and the herding the thread was a success! Few side threads emerged, and those that did ended quickly. The WttS became a central place to ask questions and meet people in the same situation. The thread currently has 193k views.

It was a lot of fun, especially on release day. A huge advantage to having one central thread on release day was being able to see and congratulate everyone in one place. I felt like a parent on Christmas morning seeing all the examinees jubilant on seeing the green pass box.

April 2019 was only the second WttS, but the WttS was in it's golden age. 

From April 2015-April 2019 the exams had a pretty short wait: 34-42 days. Sure the waits sucked but they was manageable. That was about to change.
I remember logging onto the NCEES exam site in June and looking at the exam specs for the October 2019 exams. I noticed that the control systems exam spec was changing. And I knew that there was potential for a long October wait. 

Things were going to get very dark.


----------



## steel

steelnole15 said:


> So don't give up! Me? I'm gonna take a few days to sulk, cry, whatever I need to do, and then in a couple weeks, I'm putting together a plan of attach and KILLING THIS THING in the spring!


UPDATE: Exam was indeed killed!


----------



## rodr

steelnole15 said:


> UPDATE: Exam was indeed killed!


Did you pass?


----------



## steel

rodr said:


> Did you pass?


Well, yes, cause if I failed, the exam would have killed me and not the other way around!


----------



## Pra4surf1

steelnole15 said:


> UPDATE: Exam was indeed killed!


HELL YES Ed! That’s awesome! You definitely are a good example of how to stay positive and keep charging! What are you going to do with all your free time now haha?


----------



## rodr

steelnole15 said:


> Well, yes, cause if I failed, the exam would have killed me and not the other way around!


How was the CBT? Congratulations!


----------



## PASS2022

Congratulations!! What was your depth topic?


----------



## sunnykc999

steelnole15_PE said:


> Well, yes, cause if I failed, the exam would have killed me and not the other way around!


What’s the study strategy for AM portion? How many hours u studied? What PM portion u gave?


----------



## Hamilton

RBHeadge PE said:


> We've now arrived at the part of the story where we can actually talk about the WttS itself. I fully intended to start a WttS for the April 2018 wait. But between forgetting/procrastinating/and being too busy at work the week before, I didn't start to type it until after the wait period began. Oops.
> 
> I didn't forget for Oct '18. I drafted it during the summer, and copy/pasted immediately when the forums reopened after the exam.
> 
> Most people on this site may not remember that for most of the site's existence the forum would shut down the day of the exam. Sometimes the closure would run through the weekend afterwards too. Towards the end, the forums would remain open for the vets to post. Why were the forums closed? To keep dumbass examinees from discussing the exam right after the exam. Every session people would come onto the forum and start discussing test questions. The mods would rush to delete them but some posts would slip through and would be found by NCEES staff who would monitor EB and other threads afterwards. Inevitably NCEES would send a legal nastygram to the site to remove the content and provide the information of the users who violated the candidate agreements. Again, I'm not a mod on this site, so I don't have any official information, but I've overheard at local NSPE meetings that every session there was usually a number (in the teens) of candidates who had their exams invalidated and refereed to their local boards because they posted information here or elsewhere.
> 
> But I digress. The first WttS was posted in October 2018. The initial post for that WttS isn't too different from what is found at the beginning of this thread. It had all the important information a waiting candidate could need. It explained why the grading process took so long, how long it took in the past, and what was noise to be ignored, the psychology and games of the wait, and the overall EB culture. It was a safe place for candidates to ask questions and talk through the process and their jitters. Finally it was intended to be the central waiting thread to cut back on the numerous other threads that the vets had to parse through to answer questions.
> 
> The first one wasn't a success.
> 
> The usual other threads were still made. Most of which were asking the same questions found in the WttS. I made some minor efforts to guide everything back to the WttS but in the end it didn't matter and the other threads took over.
> 
> As of the time of this writing, the original WttS only has 9k pageviews. The thread that became the central place has 98k views! By comparison, the 3 weeklong WttS for January 2021 has 5k pageviews, and the thread I made for the Maryland PE exam site tips has 7k pageviews.
> 
> 
> The April 2019 WttS was a completely different story. I already wrote the text, so I made a few token changes and reposted it for the April 2019 wait. This time around I was also more _aggressive_ in herding people toward the WttS. Between the reputation from October 18 and the herding the thread was a success! Few side threads emerged, and those that did ended quickly. The WttS became a central place to ask questions and meet people in the same situation. The thread currently has 193k views.
> 
> It was a lot of fun, especially on release day. A huge advantage to having one central thread on release day was being able to see and congratulate everyone in one place. I felt like a parent on Christmas morning seeing all the examinees jubilant on seeing the green pass box.
> 
> April 2019 was only the second WttS, but the WttS was in it's golden age.
> 
> From April 2015-April 2019 the exams had a pretty short wait: 34-42 days. Sure the waits sucked but they was manageable. That was about to change.
> I remember logging onto the NCEES exam site in June and looking at the exam specs for the October 2019 exams. I noticed that the control systems exam spec was changing. And I knew that there was potential for a long October wait.
> 
> Things were going to get very dark.


@RBHeadge PE Leaving us on a cliff hanger for 6 months.


----------



## RBHeadge PE

Yeah, I've been meaning to finish that up. I'll try to do it sometime this week. So much time has passed that this point I might as well group everything together in a new thread.


----------

